# The Illuminati



## Raptor

A friend of mine is obsessed over researching them, and trying to stop new world order... he is constantly coming up with theories, he knows who's involved and who isn't out of all the celebs / people in power (he thinks he knows) And he is dedicating his life to this, he was enraged today when he seen this pic of Jay Z being so open about being a member.









Whats your views?


----------



## Fullhouse

He has done well for some who started off selling crack cocaine


----------



## Guest

I once got into the conspiracy theories. spent hours researching illuminati, looking for occult symbols all sorts of bollox.

Then I realised my ADD medication (adderall) was making me crazy when I took my bathroom mirror off the wall to check for a camera.

I stopped the medication, and stopped believing in crackpot conspiracy theories.


----------



## Raptor

Fullhouse said:


> He has done well for some who started off selling crack cocaine


You only have to make it once, once you have money you can make more of it...

Im not a big fan of Jay Z's music tbh, think its crap


----------



## Raptor

ALR said:


> I once got into the conspiracy theories. spent hours researching illuminati, looking for occult symbols all sorts of bollox.
> 
> Then I realised my ADD medication (adderall) was making me crazy when I took my bathroom mirror off the wall to check for a camera.
> 
> I stopped the medication, and stopped believing in crackpot conspiracy theories.


Haha that made me chuckle, sounds like my mate.. he bought a new sim card each week not to have

his lines 'tapped' and then killed for knowing too much about the Illuminati ha


----------



## Sub-Zero

Raptor said:


> You only have to make it once, once you have money you can make more of it...
> 
> *Im not a big fan of Jay Z's music tbh, think its crap*


Agree mate, never knew how he made is so big when most of his Tracks are Sh1t.

Although secret societies do exist and have done for centuries


----------



## Raptor

Sub-Zero i honestly can't think of 1 jay z track that i like, he must be bad...

I mean i can think of Miley Cyrus songs i like off hand lol


----------



## Sub-Zero

Raptor said:


> Sub-Zero i honestly can't think of 1 jay z track that i like, he must be bad...
> 
> I mean i can think of Miley Cyrus songs i like off hand lol


lol

The only track i ever liked was the " Can I get a", the soundtrack from Rush Hour.

I never knew what beyonce saw in him....? oh yeah that would be the money..lol


----------



## mikep81

The will definitely be secret society's around the world of some sort. Is there one that controls the world, I don't think so. I don't even believe that there are secret groups controlling our politicians. It's interesting stuff though and the idea of it is intriguing.


----------



## Scott.EFC

My girlfriend told me about the illuminati, after reading into it abit i actually believe it. Its sounds crazy that a secret society runs the world but i do think its true, i think they staged 9/11 and control the american government, I also thnk they have ties to the vatican. Watch a documentary called ''zeitgeist'', eyeopener.


----------



## Sub-Zero

^^^

Yes " Zeitgeist - The Movie: Federal Reserve" is a good documentary.

Lots of it makes sense, if you sit and think about it.


----------



## mikep81

Scott.EFC said:


> My girlfriend told me about the illuminati, after reading into it abit i actually believe it. Its sounds crazy that a secret society runs the world but i do think its true, i think they staged 9/11 and control the american government, I also thnk they have ties to the vatican. Watch a documentary called ''zeitgeist'', eyeopener.


I'm on a night shift tonight so will watch that. I found the website and there's three versions on there. the moving forward on is on youtube.


----------



## flapjack

Going to have to watch this. It will be good to add another string to my bow of madness.


----------



## Scott.EFC

I watched zeitgeist final edition. Talks about religion in the 1st part and in the 2nd it looks at 911, us government, federal reserve, etc. Theres an interview with an ex-friend of one of the rockefellars who says:

''there will be an event, from that event we will go to afghanistan, then into iran and set up permanent bases before moving into venezuela'' also says they want to fit everybody with an rfid chip and if we get out of line they will simply turn off the chip, whatever that means. Interesting documentary. The more ive researched though the more i believe tbh, to many strange goings on

mikep81 if you watch the final edition let me know what you think, the religion in part 1 is very, very, very strange!


----------



## Sub-Zero

Scott.EFC said:


> I watched zeitgeist final edition. Talks about religion in the 1st part and in the 2nd it looks at 911, us government, federal reserve, etc. Theres an interview with an ex-friend of one of the rockefellars who says:
> 
> ''there will be an event, from that event we will go to afghanistan, then into iran and set up permanent bases before moving into venezuela'' also says they want to fit everybody with an *rfid chip *and if we get out of line they will simply turn off the chip, whatever that means. Interesting documentary. The more ive researched though the more i believe tbh, to many strange goings on


Radio-frequency identification

There the one's in the back of your passport.

mike watch the one on youtube on the federel reserve, its very interesting.


----------



## Raptor

You got a link Scott? I have seen Zeitgeist but not this one


----------



## Sub-Zero

Heres the full movie guys

http://www.novamov.com/video/2wqqb9yvslvqh


----------



## Scott.EFC

Stream or download. Let me know what you think after you've watched it mate. It really makes you think. Enjoy

http://stagevu.com/video/rrqiyjjxdluc


----------



## mikep81

Will watch them all, I'm here till 10am!! Although I'm not a so called "believer", it still interests me. Will let you know what I thought.


----------



## OrganicSteel

If The Illuminati exist, what could they possibly gain from having a ****ty nerdy (watch any interview with him) musician as a member.

Load of ****ttttteee.


----------



## Scott.EFC

thers an interview with a women who claims to be an ex-illuminati head trainer in hiding. Goes into detail about how they operate, some very disturbing things. Theres a few videos on youtube shes called 'svalli'


----------



## James s

Sub-Zero said:


> Radio-frequency identification
> 
> There the one's in the back of your passport.
> 
> mike watch the one on youtube on the federel reserve, its very interesting.


Although I'm from the UK I've been watching Ron Paul for some time now and I truely think he is one of the very few potential politicians who is not bought and paid for who can set America back on the right path, this might sound silly but the guy has a solid history on standing his choices, views and voting today as he has done in over 30 years.

He has been a key factor in getting more American's interested in the Fed and getting educated which at the end of the day is a whole lot of good for the whole world.


----------



## MarkFranco

There all under me bed plotting to change the name of "coffee" to "tea" and vice versa.

Your friend should probably see a doctor about his slow decent into complete paranoia...


----------



## miller25

Type in zeitgeist exposed in you tube. I am open minded I watched both. Also type in rothschild and come to your conclusion.


----------



## mikep81

Well I've just watched Zeigeist, standby for a long post!! I am quite an open minded person, I don't believe massively in conspiracy theories but some do sway me into the area of being unsure. For example the Moon Landings, and the JFK assination, make me think it's possible either way. This film hasn't swayed me, in fact at one point it made me extremely angry due to it's complete inaccuracy of an event which I was actually involved in. It was interesting though for the main part and the story about religion I thought was very interesting.

The things I take issues with about the 911 controlled explosions inside the WTC (the smoke popping out of the windows on floors below the collapse) is that it has been proven that these "puffs of smoke" could have easily been caused by the air trapped in the elevator shafts breaking out. Also I've seen an interview, which I can't find, where one of the designers states that the built the WTC to withstand an aircraft impact but not from the size of aircraft that hit, which is contradictory to what the guy says in the film? Also there is a documentary from a student film maker that was inside the lobby of one of the towers when they started to collapse and they ran into the subway/basement area and there's no noise on those videos iirc of an explosion, which is odd as so many witnesses say they heard one. But panic can cause you to interpret things very differently to how they happen. Now as for the Pentagon, that one does baffle me. I said at the time that it looks like a missile strike, although there is evidence of lampposts being knocked down, contrary to this film's evidence, I'm still not sure on that. As for the plane that was apparently taken down by the passengers, well there is eye witness reports that say they saw the plane crash, but it was already in two pieces in the air which sounds to me like it was shot down and the US probably wouldn't admit that anyway.

The part about the 7/7 bombings is slightly inaccurate also. The clip they show of Peter Power is of him saying the training exercises they were running that morning were exactly the same, but later when asked to clarify in another interview he said different. The exercise was involving tube stations and mainline stations only, but no mainline station was hit and the exercise didn't include buses. Also these scenarios are not totally uncommon and was run during rush hour during the week for the very reason that this, as proven, is a likely time to attack. He also stated in further interviews that that type of scenario is the most likely to happen so it wasn't difficult to come up with the idea for a scenario. Of course it could have been a conspiracy but the film isn't exactly accurate in that.

Then we get to the two SAS soldiers which really boiled my p1ss and made me doubt the accuracy of the whole film. The video states that two SAS soldiers were arrested after driving around shooting civilians dressed as Arabs, then because the Iraqi Police didn't release them, we broke into the station with tanks to "break them out". I was involved in that OP and that is b0llocks. They were dressed as Arabs because they were running covert, not shooting civilians. They were actually a team of 4 and they never fired a shot until the Iraq Police (which was about 70% corrupt at the time) refused to allow them through a checkpoint. Even after showing their ID, the Iraqi Police refused to let them through and pulled their weapons forcing the SAS to engage them. Two were caught because their vehicle was immobilised and two escaped. One battalion was called out to negotiate their release. My 4 man team was deployed by helicopter to Al Jamiet prison (where they were held) and the whole area had been cordoned off with the assistance of the Iraqi Tactical Support Unit (TSU). After a few hours of getting nowhere with the negotiations the TSU turned their weapons onto us (presumably because they'd found out it was two British SF that were being held), while the Iraqi Police started setting up defensive positions on the roof of the Police station. Anyway eventually the militia's turned up and all of a sudden the crowd we were shaking hands with and chatting to turned on us and a full blown riot ensued. We started taking sporadic fire from Police snipers, took RPG fire and quite a few casualty's. This all lasted about 10 hours (5 of which were spent negotiating), then we got intelligence suggesting the two guys had been handed over to the militia. We stormed the Police station and the two guys weregone. Surveillance picked them up being taken into a house a few blocks away and we got in there just in time. I know these to be fact as I was there, and also escorted the two lads to their de-brief.

It was an interesting film but that massive inaccuracy towards the end makes me doubt all of its validity. What do others think of it?


----------



## mikep81

miller25 said:


> Type in zeitgeist exposed in you tube. I am open minded I watched both. Also type in rothschild and come to your conclusion.


Just watched that Zeitgeist exposed, very interesting. Makes me dislike the film even more!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Sub-Zero said:


> Agree mate, never knew how he made is so big when most of his Tracks are Sh1t.
> 
> Although secret societies do exist and have done for centuries


how do you know?


----------



## Sub-Zero

chilli said:


> how do you know?


Because Both Bush and John Kerry have admitted to being part of one (Skull and Bones)






Read up on Bilderberg group and freemasons


----------



## mikep81

Sub-Zero, how much of the Zeitgeist do you believe? Apart from the part that I pointed out to be inaccurate most of it boils down to the film makers interpretation from the little research I've done since watching it, but what do you think?


----------



## Maturemuscle

The skull and bones are a symbol of the Cryptic branch of the Freemasons


----------



## Sub-Zero

mikep81 said:


> Sub-Zero, how much of the Zeitgeist do you believe? Apart from the part that I pointed out to be inaccurate most of it boils down to the film makers interpretation from the little research I've done since watching it, but what do you think?


TBH it has been a few years since i have watched it, so i can't really remember much in detail.

However is was good that you pointed out the discrepancy and I'm sure there will be many with documentaries like these.

Although i find the part regarding Federal Reserve interesting, i always think that its the "Bankers" that we all need to worry about.


----------



## mikep81

Sub-Zero said:


> TBH it has been a few years since i have watched it, so i can't really remember much in detail.
> 
> However is was good that you pointed out the discrepancy and I'm sure there will be many with documentaries like these.
> 
> Although i find the part regarding Federal Reserve interesting, i always think that its the "Bankers" that we all need to worry about.


I agree about the bankers, well just look at what the bankers have done recently!


----------



## Raptor

Lol what were you lot still up for until nearly 8am for, crazy owls O_O


----------



## ausbuilt

Its not the illuminati, and its not religious, its economic:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilderberg_Group

they really do influence global economic policy..


----------



## Nikon1149

Ahhh the old conspiracy theories, I see they're becoming quite popular these days. I was into this a few years back, nearly sent myself round the twist when coupled with psychedelic drug abuse, not a nice time of my life.

Now my opinion stands that there is so much mis-information polluting and truth you find in this line of research, it's incredibly difficult to get any real grasp of what's really going on in the world. Secret society's definitely do exist, but are they the evil, controlling invisible entities that all this internet info will have you believe? I think maybe not. It's also very difficult to determine how much influence they really have over the world, and I personally don't really care anymore.

Now I just get on with my life and sometimes make jokes with friends who I know have done similar research about the dreaded illuminati. I have met people on other forums who have been members of the freemasons, they're not that secretive over who are members, even about the rituals that are a part of being a member. I think there's a whole of unwarranted hype about the intentions and activities of these people.

The interesting thing that remains for me, is why invest all of this energy in this whole conspiracy movement, some of this stuff is very elaborate and backed my some obviously very intelligent people. Take David Icke for instance. Shape shifting reptilians from Orion you say? Well this man had a successful career in sports TV journalism until he became the "crackpot" he is today, some people would say he's insane.... I can clearly see he isn't

So where does that leave us? Either that all this crazy stuff is right.... or why on earth are they saying all this stuff if it isn't? As a distraction to what's really going on perhaps? There has to be some purpose behind the injection of all this information into the media, because there's quite obviously a campaign from multiple sources and conspiracy theorists to try and get people to believe this info. So if it's not true..... what are they hiding...?

Hahaha ... I jest.... (or do I?)

BOO!


----------



## Delhi

the good olde blame the freemasons for everything debate. 

I am a freemason (The evil curse that we are) and I am proud to be a freemason. Do you REALLY think that we would attack innocent people in 9/11?

Utter nonsence...

Conspiracy theory will look for one small thing and make up a full blown account based upon a false reality. People dont want to accept the truth as that would be to boring. When bin Laden was killed recently I saw more posts about him not REALLY being dead and the conspiracys were starting around his death. FACE IT HE IS DEAD.:cool:

We (Freemasons) have been a force of good for a very long time doing charitable and benevolent work to benefit those in need. Because you are not a member you jump on the conspiracy bandwagon and have us down as world dominators out to control the masses. Well guess what? We achieved that many, many many moons ago...it was called free speech and it enables us all to have a voice. Unfortunatley some voices spout nonsence


----------



## Readyandwaiting




----------



## Readyandwaiting




----------



## Guest

Delhi said:


> the good olde blame the freemasons for everything debate.
> 
> I am a freemason (The evil curse that we are) and I am proud to be a freemason. Do you REALLY think that we would attack innocent people in 9/11?
> 
> Utter nonsence...
> 
> Conspiracy theory will look for one small thing and make up a full blown account based upon a false reality. People dont want to accept the truth as that would be to boring. When bin Laden was killed recently I saw more posts about him not REALLY being dead and the conspiracys were starting around his death. FACE IT HE IS DEAD.:cool:
> 
> We (Freemasons) have been a force of good for a very long time doing charitable and benevolent work to benefit those in need. Because you are not a member you jump on the conspiracy bandwagon and have us down as world dominators out to control the masses. Well guess what? We achieved that many, many many moons ago...it was called free speech and it enables us all to have a voice. Unfortunatley some voices spout nonsence


No one really blames freemasons anymore. too old and not cool enough.

now it's lizard men


----------



## Readyandwaiting

http://www.davidicke.com/headlines/48277-latest-white-house-act-of-desperation-videos-show-bin-laden-watching-himself-on-tv


----------



## Readyandwaiting

http://www.davidicke.com/headlines/48277-latest-white-house-act-of-desperation-videos-show-bin-laden-watching-himself-on-tv


----------



## nobody

isnt it the same as Hogwarts


----------



## Guest

Readyandwaiting said:


> http://www.davidicke.com/headlines/48277-latest-white-house-act-of-desperation-videos-show-bin-laden-watching-himself-on-tv


those ears are from slightly different angles and one imagine is less focussed...lol.

and he used his right hand when he was left handed?

holy fvckin shlt!? uhm.....i never use my left hand for anything ever!


----------



## dtlv

There are plenty of 'policitcal and religious cliques' within groups that hold money influence and power, and a natural inclination of people within the same group is to help one another over others. In respect of the idea of a secret all powerful group who seek to control the world I don't think so though... there may be some with that ideology, but in general the cliquishness is more petty than world domination - price fixing within markets, preferential promotion within companies, favourable deals between different companies, mundane political favours... these are more the level that this kind of influence takes place on I think.


----------



## quinn85

The only conspiracy theory is that there are no conspiracy theories


----------



## barsnack

I dont believe in conspiracy theories as im a GROWN UP


----------



## Nikon1149

@ Delhi

During my times of more sensible reading i've learned some very interesting stuff about freemasonry and how it started out as a secret society because it opposed the dogmatic and traditionally religious thinking of the time, instead favouring logic, reason and more liberal values. It was forced into secrecy because of the radical and extreme behaviour we so often see from religious thinking and while not necessarily opposed to religion, religion was opposed to it because anybody effectively using things like reason and logic is inevitably going to see the inherent flaws, contradictions and even insanity in religion and the kind of behaviour it can bring about in some people.

I'd like to know more of the genuine history but any attempt to try to find out more is swamped in conspiracy propaganda


----------



## Bamse

Raptor, a while back you started a thread on religion. Many seemed to be of the view that religion is something people cling on to because they are 'too weak' or for whatever other reasons have trouble dealing with reality. Well, in my opinion that's why there are conspiracy theories. Some people just cannot accept the way things are and need something and someone to blame. "I didn't get promoted because all the managers are freemasons and I'm not" to "I'm not rich and successful because all the rich and successful people are in a secret club and won't let me in". Because they can't get what they thing they're entitled to (everyone thinks their entitled to everything these days), the system must somehow be rigged.


----------



## Raptor

Bamse said:


> Raptor, a while back you started a thread on religion. Many seemed to be of the view that religion is something people cling on to because they are 'too weak' or for whatever other reasons have trouble dealing with reality. Well, in my opinion that's why there are conspiracy theories. Some people just cannot accept the way things are and need something and someone to blame. "I didn't get promoted because all the managers are freemasons and I'm not" to "I'm not rich and successful because all the rich and successful people are in a secret club and won't let me in". Because they can't get what they thing they're entitled to (everyone thinks their entitled to everything these days), the system must somehow be rigged.


Personally im not clinging on to any theories because im 'too weak' and especially not to blame my misfortune on... how many guys in their early 20's have a swimming pool in their garden? Not many, so im certainly not using theories to say "I didn't get to where i wanted because of the secret club" etc... If someome is unsuccessful its usually down to the individual, but there is a secret club... in fact i was just talking to my nanna about it the other day, it used to be called 'the old boys club' for example, you are born wealthy go to cambridge, your dad knows everyone including people in power and as soon as you leave uni you are in a 6 figure job, the same people often have ways of getting round tax, and ways of getting round everything... < Again im not saying that if you are not born in that situation, that you can not become successful, of corse you can.. you can make your own way to the old boys club so to speak.

But lets just have a look at the governments as an example, and people on the opposite end of the scale.... David Cameron, millionaire before he was in power, his wife is a millionaire and his family are too, he is getting back handers from all over the place for manipulating money distribution by using his power, he's putting money certain ways and after doing so he's receiving 'rebates' but to his person, they get away with this because its sent as a donation or some sort, or a gift.. this has been going on for years but no one can take him to court... this is a fact, he breaks laws but non of this would ever come out as every track is covered. On the other hand, you have Bill... he's a 37 year old post man from swansea, he has 3 kids and a wife to support... the 'power' (bankers / politicians / people high up) are taking millions from the countries economy, this is why the country is collapsing, but who pays more VAT... who pays more tax... who pays more for food... who pays more for fuel...? Its your joe average which happens to be 50 million people like Bill from Swansea.

This isn't a rant, in fact the british government hasn't seen any money of mine for a while, as i don't live in england.. but im certain that political corruption / greed exists on a massive scale, i have seen it many times, its rife.


----------



## Bamse

Whoah, easy there, Raptor... I'm not saying you are. I'm saying that's why many are drawn to conspiracy theories and where they come from in the first place. Of course people with money and connections, especially from birth, will have it easier in life. Tons of old boys networks out there. That's how the world works. But people have problems accepting that and working with it, so they need to blow these things out of proportion and come up with the Illuminati and space lizards and what not.


----------



## smithy26

apparently a week before 9/11 happened the world trade center was re- insured for 3 billion dollars incase of a terrorist attack , by the owners the bilderburg group ........ if true that never came out in the main stream news !!!!!


----------



## Raptor

Bamse said:


> Whoah, easy there, Raptor... I'm not saying you are. I'm saying that's why many are drawn to conspiracy theories and where they come from in the first place. Of course people with money and connections, especially from birth, will have it easier in life. Tons of old boys networks out there. That's how the world works. But people have problems accepting that and working with it, so they need to blow these things out of proportion and come up with the Illuminati and space lizards and what not.


Yeah fair enough and i agree that many people put negative things down to 'the evil powers that be'... I don't want to make Milky look like a tool here as i like him, but i remember he once said "I used to be on a great wage, things were good, i had a business but 'they' took it all away and now im not left with much" huh.. they took it? Although he has changed his opinion a lot about this stuff, as you say many of the people that cling on to conspiracies do so to make themselves feel better about stuff, however much of it is true... oil fell 20% in price this week, will we see a drop at the pumps? No corse not, the government still say "sorry guys cost is going up all the time, we can't stop this" well, why the hell are certain countries paying £1 a tank still? Some of the stuff i see every day shocks me, im involved in the stock markets and some of the things i have found out through contacts are simply jaw dropping


----------



## Raptor

smithy26 said:


> apparently a week before 9/11 happened the world trade center was re- insured for 3 billion dollars incase of a terrorist attack , by the owners the bilderburg group ........ if true that never came out in the main stream news !!!!!


Stevie Gerrard got a 16 year old pregnant not long ago, many people in liverpool have heard about this... again that was not mainstream because in court it was deemed that it was not good for the country, as he was is looked up to by 1000's of kids etc, its the same for anything else... if the government / courts say "this can not be published" then any newspaper or journalist who does will be sued for a tremendous amount, media is highly controlled


----------



## Craig660

Raptor said:


> *oil fell 20% in price this week*, will we see a drop at the pumps? No corse not, the government still say "sorry guys cost is going up all the time, we can't stop this" well, why the hell are certain countries paying £1 a tank still? Some of the stuff i see every day shocks me, im involved in the stock markets and some of the things i have found out through contacts are simply jaw dropping


Oh dear, cant see my GKP shares doing to well then


----------



## TheEnglishHulk

Blimey noobs not knowing what their talking about again. Jay-z is apart of the Free Masons not the Illuminati, the Illuminati are the highest ranking Masons out there and it's no mean feat to get that high. It is possible for common people but hard, you need a decent job for one.

If you can't beat them, join them - that's what i always say


----------



## Raptor

Craig660 said:


> Oh dear, cant see my GKP shares doing to well then


I wouldn't worry as it will retrace back up, thats just the price per barrel... if an oil company is doing well it won't change much, its only the actual share price for oil per barrel whats changed, all the commodities have dropped massively after silver collapsed by more that 25% things will reverse soon, time to back oil to go up :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor

TheEnglishHulk said:


> *Blimey noobs not knowing what their talking about again. *Jay-z is apart of the Free Masons not the Illuminati, the Illuminati are the highest ranking Masons out there and it's no mean feat to get that high. It is possible for common people but hard, you need a decent job for one.
> 
> *
> If you can't beat them, join them - that's what i always say*


So you're in the illuminati i take it?

p.s i never said jay z was, i said my mate 'goes on' about it


----------



## Bamse

smithy26 said:


> apparently a week before 9/11 happened the world trade center was re- insured for 3 billion dollars incase of a terrorist attack , by the owners the bilderburg group ........ if true that never came out in the main stream news !!!!!


Hence the simple conclusion: it is not true. But of course conspiracy theories are all based on "they would say that, wouldn't they..." As with religion, it is a belief, logic does not come into play.


----------



## Bamse

Raptor said:


> Yeah fair enough and i agree that many people put negative things down to 'the evil powers that be'... I don't want to make Milky look like a tool here as i like him, but i remember he once said "I used to be on a great wage, things were good, i had a business but 'they' took it all away and now im not left with much" huh.. they took it?


It's all about making sense of things. I am the first to admit that the middle class and what could somewhat old-fashionedly be called 'honest working people' are getting massively screwed in this country and many other western countries, and it's getting worse. But it is not because a group of shadowy figures in smoke-filled rooms decide that how they want things to be. It is infinitely more complicated than that, which of course makes it very difficult to grasp , not to mention change. All while we are being told how free our societies are and how empowered we are supposed to be. No surprise then that people are open to simpler alternative explanations.


----------



## jpmpro

Love conspiracy theories. Some are good and believable but others are bull. As an intellectual (allegedly) individual as well as being involved with a fair whack of masons its safe to say the masons do nothing but good. Illuminati ? I've never heard them mention it but it is safe to say, as somebody previously did, that it is those who have not who blame conspiracy. There's definitely the jobs for the boys mentality in most organisations but is there really a group controlling everything ? I for one doubt it.


----------



## Guest

The head of baggage at heathrow is also grand poombah or wtf they call it of the westminster freemasons.

Im sure someone can create a conspiracy there about the masons importing loads of drugs through heathrow if they fancy?....


----------



## Bamse

ALR said:


> The head of baggage at heathrow is also grand poombah or wtf they call it of the westminster freemasons.
> 
> Im sure someone can create a conspiracy there about the masons importing loads of drugs through heathrow if they fancy?....


No, but next time you lose your luggage at Heathrow, you know why. It's because you wrote that post. They're everywhere, even on this board...


----------



## sam2012

I just watched some of it and to be honest I think its a load of 5hit.


----------



## Ironclad

David Icke, Atlanteans being future-tech, lizard overlords, no moon landings, 911, Jews owning the world...

crock

of

sh!te.

Amusing stuff some of it though, though it's got to be wildly exaggerated, new-age hippy crap. Linking stories together don't make it even real-er.


----------



## Nikon1149

Raptor said:


> Personally im not clinging on to any theories because im 'too weak' and especially not to blame my misfortune on... how many guys in their early 20's have a swimming pool in their garden? Not many, so im certainly not using theories to say "I didn't get to where i wanted because of the secret club" etc... If someome is unsuccessful its usually down to the individual, but there is a secret club... in fact i was just talking to my nanna about it the other day, it used to be called 'the old boys club' for example, you are born wealthy go to cambridge, your dad knows everyone including people in power and as soon as you leave uni you are in a 6 figure job, the same people often have ways of getting round tax, and ways of getting round everything... < Again im not saying that if you are not born in that situation, that you can not become successful, of corse you can.. you can make your own way to the old boys club so to speak.
> 
> But lets just have a look at the governments as an example, and people on the opposite end of the scale.... David Cameron, millionaire before he was in power, his wife is a millionaire and his family are too, he is getting back handers from all over the place for manipulating money distribution by using his power, he's putting money certain ways and after doing so he's receiving 'rebates' but to his person, they get away with this because its sent as a donation or some sort, or a gift.. this has been going on for years but no one can take him to court... this is a fact, he breaks laws but non of this would ever come out as every track is covered. On the other hand, you have Bill... he's a 37 year old post man from swansea, he has 3 kids and a wife to support... the 'power' (bankers / politicians / people high up) are taking millions from the countries economy, this is why the country is collapsing, but who pays more VAT... who pays more tax... who pays more for food... who pays more for fuel...? Its your joe average which happens to be 50 million people like Bill from Swansea.
> 
> This isn't a rant, in fact the british government hasn't seen any money of mine for a while, as i don't live in england.. but im certain that political corruption / greed exists on a massive scale, i have seen it many times, its rife.


I totally agree with you 100% on these points, it's something I actively protest against and it's called *CAPITALISM*.

Now i'm no communist or anything, but unfair distribution of wealth you speak of is an inherent part of the capitalist economic system, and it will never change as long as we accept it as the most advanced economic system we have available to us (which it isn't).

EDIT: By the way, i'm a working class man who happens to be from swansea  No kids or wife to support though luckily, only my own tax money to be robbed by the wealthy elite


----------



## Craig660

is your name bill ?


----------



## Delhi

Nikon1149 said:


> @ Delhi
> 
> During my times of more sensible reading i've learned some very interesting stuff about freemasonry and how it started out as a secret society because it opposed the dogmatic and traditionally religious thinking of the time, instead favouring logic, reason and more liberal values. It was forced into secrecy because of the radical and extreme behaviour we so often see from religious thinking and while not necessarily opposed to religion, religion was opposed to it because anybody effectively using things like reason and logic is inevitably going to see the inherent flaws, contradictions and even insanity in religion and the kind of behaviour it can bring about in some people.
> 
> I'd like to know more of the genuine history but any attempt to try to find out more is swamped in conspiracy propaganda


Hi Mate, as your post appears to be sensible I will hopefully enlighten you a little more.

Yes freemasons were persecuted by many organisations and individuals in the course of history. Hitler being one of the more recent and other notables from much further back. And it is true that also some religious organisations have also wanted us "Eradicated" and secrets extracted.

The reasons for these persecutions are many but include; money, fear of what we know, and ironically THEM trying to control the masses and dominate the world. You see what most will never understand is that it could be said that we more than any other group or organisation has broken down world dominace LOL (How weird is that concept!!!).

I cant / wont go into any great detail but will say this;

Not so long ago religion controlled us all (OLD world order) and despite SCIENCE proving otherwise, we were told to conform or die as a witch, wizard or some other antichrist. You see at one point if you suggested that the sun was the centre of the universe you would be hung.........cause as we all know ONLY the earth could be at the centre.

Nowadays we dont get hung for suggesting things like that...but we get accused of being involved in conspiracys to control the world and all our minds. NO... on the contrary we FREE your minds.

Newton, Bacon, shakesphere, Mozart, Burns, da vinci, Einstein, Hawkings, Washington, Nobel and many, many more... all masons and all contributed to the greater good of humanity as a whole... of course you can believe that or believe the 16 year old on prozac checking his mirror for cameras.

What we all must understand is that in modern times freemasonry is NOT a secret society, rather a society with secrets. If we were a secret society you would understand VERY little of us.

I will say no more on the subject I'm afraid so no PM's please


----------



## mikep81

Readyandwaiting said:


>


All of these videos you quote are full of flaws. Cell phones can and do work at altitude it's just not reliable, and that was confirmed by an AT&T spokesman. The explosions heard, well if you put a bunch of people in a stressful environment and ask them afterwards what happened, their story's will all be different. Studies have shown this is down to personal interpretation and the stresses of such environments alters people's perception. When it comes to Bin Laden using his right hand, c'mon what's more likely. The CIA forgetting AGAIN that he is left handed, or that he might just be using his other hand because he's human. The US have already been accused of cocking up a faked video getting his dominant hand wrong and do you really think it's likely that they would make that mistake again!! I'm right handed and sometimes use my left hand to use the TV remote!


----------



## Guest

mikep81 said:


> I'm right handed and sometimes use my left hand to use the TV remote!


Are you sure you're not a CIA fake?


----------



## mikep81

ALR said:


> Are you sure you're not a CIA fake?


Hahaha, I was actually going to suggest that in my post!


----------



## Raptor

Nikon1149 said:


> @ Delhi
> 
> During my times of more sensible reading i've learned some very interesting stuff about freemasonry and how it started out as a secret society because it opposed the dogmatic and traditionally religious thinking of the time, instead favouring logic, reason and more liberal values. It was forced into secrecy because of the radical and extreme behaviour we so often see from religious thinking and while not necessarily opposed to religion, religion was opposed to it because anybody effectively using things like reason and logic is inevitably going to see the inherent flaws, contradictions and even insanity in religion and the kind of behaviour it can bring about in some people.
> 
> I'd like to know more of the genuine history but any attempt to try to find out more is swamped in conspiracy propaganda


----------



## Bamse

Nikon1149 said:


> I'd like to know more of the genuine history but any attempt to try to find out more is swamped in conspiracy propaganda


If you're in or close to London, the Grand Lodge is open to visitors, they do tours and I'm sure will be more than happy to answer questions or point you in the right direction. There's also a shop or two across the street that sell masonic regalia and books, they'd be able to recommend something to read that doesn't leave you swamped in conspiracy.


----------



## Btnek1664

Right some of you fekrs know too much-I am the grand flaming sambuca of the new world order and i`m watching you all(get your hand off that sad effort of a dick-you know who I'm talking to!!!) in a couple of minutes some of you will pass out-never to return after i switch your chip off-the rest of you will be "LAZERED" in order to erase your mind-if you wish to continue living send all your gear to me(brown packaging please) and i`ll get David Ike to come around and sort you out instead...the lizard men are a pathetic organization and will be eradicated once we have finished blowing up our own people and invading foreign lands,,,we also have artists of the same caliber as jz and their chants are actually re-programing your brains-we wear foil hats to stop our brains being scrambled...NOW FORGETT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

on a serious note,i know a lot of masons-none of them are secretive and are happy to discuss some areas of their organization,,The old boys club is very true however,i had an officer in the forces-Eaton educated,millionaire at 22-knows all the royal family personally and plays polo regularly with them-thick as pig shoit-his degree? geography!!! he was leaving the Marines to become a merchant banker-he was honest though,,i asked him`boss how the fek does a degree in geography qualify you as a banker`Pat he says-i could go for ANY job i want wearing my school tie and my Eaton pinky ring on and i`ll get it-simple as that..

The people responsible for the twin towers were al qaeda-FACT,,the money came from mainly Arabic states-the terrorists spent months covertly training/learning to fly-they killed thousands and accepted responsibility and gloated about the fact---step away from the conspiracy please,there's nothing to see here!!!!!!

Secret organizations??? of course their is,,to say their isn't would be naive----or is there???


----------



## Btnek1664

Nearly forgot-gyno is actualy created by us to keep some of you lot in line-if your worrying about that you dont notice the cameras and"LAZERS"


----------



## R1cky

*Terence McKenna on Who's In Control *






Never came across sombody as intellectual genius as him apart from alan watts lol they both are incredible IMO.


----------



## jpmpro

Good post delhi. Not many secret society members openly advertise there affiliation with rings/ pendants etc. I've found the masonic friends I have to be among the most open minded and rational people I've ever met. Again Good Post


----------



## Guest

Btnek1664 said:


> ,i had an officer in the forces-Eaton educated,millionaire at 22-knows all the royal family personally and plays polo regularly with them-thick as pig shoit-his degree? geography!!! he was leaving the Marines to become a merchant banker-he was honest though,,i asked him`boss how the fek does a degree in geography qualify you as a banker`Pat he says-i could go for ANY job i want wearing my school tie and my Eaton pinky ring on and i`ll get it-simple as that..


Yep, it really isn't a conspiracy. This is all there is to it.

I was lucky enough to go to a private school in the US as we lived there for a bit. I got arrested and got into some trouble when I was 18, my mum hired a lawyer for $500 an hour who told me to expect some jail time and that I was probably going to serve a year at least.

My best friend at the school was ridiculously wealthy, the scion of a very well known east coast old money family (begins with M - frequently mentioned as illuminati in fact - LOL) When his dad heard he called his lawyer, who we went to see. The guy was ex-chairman of the senate, was personal friends with the judge who was overseeing my case. Charges pleaded down to absolutely nothing, got a program called accelerated rehabilitation so not even a criminal record.

Incidentally this AR program is the same one george bush got for his cocaine arrest they have no records for, after 1 year of no trouble everything is erased.

It wasn't some big conspiracy, it was just old money.


----------



## Bamse

Btnek1664 said:


> ,,i asked him`boss how the fek does a degree in geography qualify you as a banker`Pat he says-i could go for ANY job i want wearing my school tie and my Eaton pinky ring on and i`ll get it-simple as that..


This is very true, and that tie actually does qualify him to be a banker. Because of his background, he has connections and that is what the bank, or any other business for that matter, needs. So there's a method to the madness. You and I may not like it, but that's how things get done.


----------



## quinn85

it's not what you know it's who you know


----------



## Btnek1664

Sorry Bamse mate but an idea about the economy or the ability to count without taking your shoes off should be at least a prerequisite-lol,,the lad wasn't quite that bad but knowing the bloke it becomes quite obvious why the banking system is in the shoit that its in-its certainly not right and i definitely don't agree-nice bloke but the word`BONE`springs to mind...

I would also argue that that is the reason why things DON`T get done or get done badly,,that said,the bankers still get huge bonuses for failure..cant be bad,i fek up at work and i get sacked-maybe there is a conspiracy>>>>>>>??????????

The old school tie thing came up earlier as a form of conspiracy/secret organization...not the illuminate but!!!


----------



## Bamse

Btnek, I didn't say it qualified him in an ideal world, just in this one...


----------



## flapjack

Just watched Zeitgeist. How could the U.S Government organise something as complex as 911. It has to have been a Chap in a cave.


----------



## R1cky

flapjack said:


> Just watched Zeitgeist. How could the U.S Government organise something as complex as 911. It has to have been a Chap in a cave.


hahaha


----------



## Raptor

Religion is no better


----------



## barsnack

smithy26 said:


> apparently a week before 9/11 happened the world trade center was re- insured for 3 billion dollars incase of a terrorist attack , by the owners the bilderburg group ........ if true that never came out in the main stream news !!!!!


go to Jim Corr's website (hes the male from the band the corrs), hes a conspiracy theorist nutter, has loads of info bout 9/11, apparantly bin ladens been dead 10years according to him. Hes on tv in northern ireland every now and then with a new conspiracy


----------



## barsnack

Raptor said:


> Religion is no better


tut tut, as a little catholic boy you have offend my earthly leader, i shall send two of the finest bumders in the priesthood to your house


----------



## Bamse

Btnek1664 said:


> I would also argue that that is the reason why things DON`T get done or get done badly,,that said,the bankers still get huge bonuses for failure..cant be bad,i fek up at work and i get sacked-maybe there is a conspiracy>>>>>>>??????????
> 
> The old school tie thing came up earlier as a form of conspiracy/secret organization...not the illuminate but!!!


There most certainly is a layer in society for whom the normal rules don't apply, no doubt about that. Now, I don't mean that they can get away with murder in a literal sense, but the way they live their lives, the opportunities they have, the screw-ups they can get away with, etc. But it's not a conspiracy, at least not in the illuminati-sense of the word. And you don't only find them in the banks and the Conservative party, wearing eton-ties. Look at the Labour-ocracy, same thing happening there albeit with a little less money involved, but they're getting there.

And you're right, Btnek, this is why things get done badly. I think the Terence McKenna-clip on page 5 sums it up pretty damn well: noone is in control, and that's what makes it all so scary. The late George Carlin also had it pretty much spot on.


----------



## smithy26

another documentary if any one is intrested

http://www.blip.tv/file/3498390/


----------



## Don-karam

Crazy sh!t


----------



## Big Kris

Raptor said:


> Haha that made me chuckle, sounds like my mate.. he bought a new sim card each week not to have
> 
> his lines 'tapped' and then killed for knowing too much about the Illuminati ha


Can you please send me an Ounce of what ever your friend is taking please :lol:


----------



## gringo

JZ being *openly* a member of a *secret* society - what's wrong with that picture?

A sinister shadowy organisation controlling the world behind the scenes for their own purposes. Cant you see - that's what they *want* you to think! It's the perfect cover story...

All these conspiracy theories - I think someone must be behind them.


----------



## Nikon1149

****** said:


> JZ being *openly* a member of a *secret* society - what's wrong with that picture?
> 
> A sinister shadowy organisation controlling the world behind the scenes for their own purposes. Cant you see - that's what they *want* you to think! It's the perfect cover story...
> 
> All these conspiracy theories - I think someone must be behind them.


Haha, that's the point I was trying to get at.... what's with all the conspiracy propaganda if it's not really true? Because there's quite a lot of energy being invested in all this stuff. What are they REALLY hiding eh?

Maybe the real secret societies are the groups that have opposed masonic thinking, ideals, intellectualism and freedom since it's inception. Maybe it's groups feeding this propaganda machine to try and make us oppose the very things have aid our progression and encourage persecution and prejudice, taking us BACK into a controllable sheep-herd of ........religious fanatics!!!

LOL I jest! I jest! You gotta laugh.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Sub-Zero said:


> Because Both Bush and John Kerry have admitted to being part of one (Skull and Bones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read up on Bilderberg group and freemasons


not very secret then are they


----------



## Bamse

bubz786 said:


> Not very public either.
> 
> For example the Bilderberg group never have any press release on what was discussed during their "meeting". Most of the people who attend are people of influence in the fields of politics, banking, business, the military and news media.
> 
> Wouldn't you like to know what they discussed? I would.... afterall it will effect us.


You would? Really? What about every other high level political meeting going on in the world where press releases and statements are issued, do you read them? I take it you also sit more or less glued to BBC Parliament. Lots of things being discussed there affecting us. What about local council meetings, do you take an active part there?


----------



## Craig660

Kerry Katona is a masonic


----------



## bowen86

going back to 9/11 and such, does anyone remember the plane crash a month or two after 9/11. which was just a "plane crash" just seems odd in all of the madness around that time that a plane should just drop out of the sky over america?


----------



## a.notherguy

Craig660 said:


> Kerry Katona is moronic


fixed


----------



## Bamse

bubz786 said:


> I think your missing the point I tried to make.
> 
> Due to *NOT* having any press release does arouse suspicions.
> 
> hence why i said "I would like to know" what was discussed.


And I think you are missing the point I am trying to make. Influential people meet each other all the time, both in formal and informal settings. There is exchange of ideas and opinions, I do not see the big deal. Some people are obsessed with Bilderberg and what is being discussed there. Honestly, what do you think is being discussed? Something so dark and sinister that the revolution would surely come if bubz786 ever found out? Yet these discussions takes place at a highly publicised conference where, presumably, over a hundred delegates are sworn to secrecy?

Sure, they could issue press releases, then what? Of course the conspiracy theorists would say it's all a smoke screen, then we would all lose interest and Bilderberg would soon be forgotten. Again, powerful people meet and talk all the time, why blow it out of proportion?


----------



## lostwars

just watching the finacial collapes that were planned in the states early on in there baking system and the affect that had on america and its ppl now fast forward to the huge banking collapse here in ireland, greece and now portugal

its beginning to look like we the public workers in ireland will never be able to pay the 90billion the eu masters gave us, id rather default its no fault of our own, just a few greedy bankers,its been two yrs and still no bankers are facing charges in an irish court, and im not holding my breath so in affect if we default with greece portugal, the stack off cards fall and the new world order fails,....YES?!?


----------



## TheEnglishHulk

Raptor said:


> So you're in the illuminati i take it?
> 
> p.s i never said jay z was, i said my mate 'goes on' about it


Nope, i join the masons like the rest of my family did when they turned 18.

you can find everything out once in from all the other ''higher ranking'' members or just have a scroll through the many masonry books


----------



## Raptor

TheEnglishHulk said:


> Nope, i join the masons like the rest of my family did when they turned 18.
> 
> you can find everything out once in from all the other ''higher ranking'' members or just have a scroll through the many masonry books


Fair enough, but i have no idea what you say when you say "I joined the masons when i turned 18"

What does that even mean?


----------



## Bamse

Raptor said:


> Fair enough, but i have no idea what you say when you say "I joined the masons when i turned 18"
> 
> What does that even mean?


It means he joined the Freemasons, a masonic lodge. What more is there to understand?


----------



## TheEnglishHulk

Raptor said:


> Fair enough, but i have no idea what you say when you say "I joined the masons when i turned 18"
> 
> What does that even mean?


It means that i joined my local masonic lodge, so i'm a Freemason



Bamse said:


> It means he joined the Freemasons, a masonic lodge. What more is there to understand?


That's what i thought it meant when i was writing it. LOL


----------



## Craig660

bump


----------



## GeorgeUK-M

i used to love this ****. then i got to paranoid so i left it alone..


----------



## mrbritish

Maturemuscle said:


> The skull and bones are a symbol of the Cryptic branch of the Freemasons


Are they ? .....


----------



## mrbritish

Delhi said:


> the good olde blame the freemasons for everything debate.
> 
> I am a freemason (The evil curse that we are) and I am proud to be a freemason. Do you REALLY think that we would attack innocent people in 9/11?
> 
> Utter nonsence...
> 
> Conspiracy theory will look for one small thing and make up a full blown account based upon a false reality. People dont want to accept the truth as that would be to boring. When bin Laden was killed recently I saw more posts about him not REALLY being dead and the conspiracys were starting around his death. FACE IT HE IS DEAD.:cool:
> 
> We (Freemasons) have been a force of good for a very long time doing charitable and benevolent work to benefit those in need. Because you are not a member you jump on the conspiracy bandwagon and have us down as world dominators out to control the masses. Well guess what? We achieved that many, many many moons ago...it was called free speech and it enables us all to have a voice. Unfortunatley some voices spout nonsence


Well said Bro.


----------



## jon-kent

mrbritish said:


> Well said Bro.


Yeah over 2yrs ago


----------



## mrbritish

jon-kent said:


> Yeah over 2yrs ago


Ha ha I'm a slow reader


----------



## Delhi

Nikon1149 said:


> @ Delhi
> 
> During my times of more sensible reading i've learned some very interesting stuff about freemasonry and how it started out as a secret society because it opposed the dogmatic and traditionally religious thinking of the time, instead favouring logic, reason and more liberal values. It was forced into secrecy because of the radical and extreme behaviour we so often see from religious thinking and while not necessarily opposed to religion, religion was opposed to it because anybody effectively using things like reason and logic is inevitably going to see the inherent flaws, contradictions and even insanity in religion and the kind of behaviour it can bring about in some people.
> 
> I'd like to know more of the genuine history but any attempt to try to find out more is swamped in conspiracy propaganda


You have thankfully been reading well my friend. Freemasonry was indeed persecuted by religious institutions (still are) and also other prominent figures and organisatoins. Hitler was ruthless in his desire to hunt us down, as were many kings and nations. During the cold war Russia repeatedly attempted to infiltrate masonry as they believed we held the key to breaking western society (decision making). Now there was some truth in that but really it has more to do with how masonic ideology points towards "free thinking" (science and arts) and everyone being "on the level" and equal.

These key ideals are what form the basis of DEMOCRACY. And it is democracy that all these individuals and institutions HATED (and still hate) so much. We as freemasons have sworn to preach equality in mankind (not exactly democracy but close) and we have pledged to use science and the arts to reveal the truth about our universe. It is this desire to reveal the "truth" taht has lead us to know many "Secrets" these secrets at times could be punishable by death if revealed. I could give thouands of examples but will not. However think about how risky it would be to reveal the earth was not flat or that we rotated around the sun rather than the sun around us when christianity was adamant that the earth was flat and the sun most definatley rotated around earth. If that secret was revealed when discovered there would have been much blood spilled.

You see that is in essence what the secrets are...truths about us, our beliefs and most importantly our universe. I could argue all night that teh very essence of science was started in a masons mind. And its a known fact that nearly EVERY free thinking man who is regarded as a progressive thinker was a mason. (Newton, Bacon, einstein, Burns, da vinci, Mozart) basically anyone of note tbh.

How long has masons existed? i cant reveal that but can tell you we have official records going back centuries but unofficially we know of our rituals going back many thousands of years. To the earliest points in modern history and well before.

We are NOT religious in any way. Any man from any religion can join. We have been persecuted by EVERY religious institution. We are not at WAR with religion, infact we try to understand the secrets of god if you like. We are not devil worshipers, but equally do not fear any devil (we try to understand the truth about things remember). We do not fly planes into buildings, we do not promote war, we do not hide aliens, we do not try to control teh world. As I said we achieved that many many moons ago. And it all started with a group of people standing up and wanting to have a better understanding of OUR world for the greater good of all rather than believe what was being FORCED upon them.


----------



## Greenspin

I'm not ashamed to say that I thought this was jut something that the creators of the Simpsons made up about peanut butter.


----------



## LukeCrossan

The eye is watching everyone


----------



## Southern Karate Guy

The only people running the world are the big company's who profit from the misery of the common folk , why do you think the gun movement in america is so strong , its a big business and while its making them money it will go on .

look at the oil companys prices were down and then we had a little war in the oil producing country .... its just down to greed


----------



## Little stu

I think people have to much time on there hands money = power but there's always some plonker that sees these conspiracies


----------



## keano

I forgot about Raptor and his posts lol

Personally im not clinging on to any theories because im 'too weak' and especially not to blame my misfortune on... how many guys in their early 20's have a swimming pool in their garden? PMSL


----------



## jon-kent

Greenspin said:


> I'm not ashamed to say that I thought this was jut something that the creators of the Simpsons made up about peanut butter.


The stone cutters are not made up mate lol


----------



## mrbritish

Delhi said:


> You have thankfully been reading well my friend. Freemasonry was indeed persecuted by religious institutions (still are) and also other prominent figures and organisatoins. Hitler was ruthless in his desire to hunt us down, as were many kings and nations. During the cold war Russia repeatedly attempted to infiltrate masonry as they believed we held the key to breaking western society (decision making). Now there was some truth in that but really it has more to do with how masonic ideology points towards "free thinking" (science and arts) and everyone being "on the level" and equal.
> 
> These key ideals are what form the basis of DEMOCRACY. And it is democracy that all these individuals and institutions HATED (and still hate) so much. We as freemasons have sworn to preach equality in mankind (not exactly democracy but close) and we have pledged to use science and the arts to reveal the truth about our universe. It is this desire to reveal the "truth" taht has lead us to know many "Secrets" these secrets at times could be punishable by death if revealed. I could give thouands of examples but will not. However think about how risky it would be to reveal the earth was not flat or that we rotated around the sun rather than the sun around us when christianity was adamant that the earth was flat and the sun most definatley rotated around earth. If that secret was revealed when discovered there would have been much blood spilled.
> 
> You see that is in essence what the secrets are...truths about us, our beliefs and most importantly our universe. I could argue all night that teh very essence of science was started in a masons mind. And its a known fact that nearly EVERY free thinking man who is regarded as a progressive thinker was a mason. (Newton, Bacon, einstein, Burns, da vinci, Mozart) basically anyone of note tbh.
> 
> How long has masons existed? i cant reveal that but can tell you we have official records going back centuries but unofficially we know of our rituals going back many thousands of years. To the earliest points in modern history and well before.
> 
> We are NOT religious in any way. Any man from any religion can join. We have been persecuted by EVERY religious institution. We are not at WAR with religion, infact we try to understand the secrets of god if you like. We are not devil worshipers, but equally do not fear any devil (we try to understand the truth about things remember). We do not fly planes into buildings, we do not promote war, we do not hide aliens, we do not try to control teh world. As I said we achieved that many many moons ago. And it all started with a group of people standing up and wanting to have a better understanding of OUR world for the greater good of all rather than believe what was being FORCED upon them.


How old is your grandmother ?


----------



## latblaster

LukeCrossan said:


> The eye is watching everyone


And it's Japanese too.

@Delhi

Didn't know about the science & so on with the Masons. Are you able to give any examples of other more recent discoveries?


----------



## Greenspin

jon-kent said:


> The stone cutters are not made up mate lol


What? I'm not talking about that one, pmsl, there was an episode where Homer and Bart went on a search for something to do with peanut butter.


----------



## bentleymiller

Raptor said:


> A friend of mine is obsessed over researching them, and trying to stop new world order... he is constantly coming up with theories, he knows who's involved and who isn't out of all the celebs / people in power (he thinks he knows) And he is dedicating his life to this, he was enraged today when he seen this pic of Jay Z being so open about being a member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your views?


Tell your friend to grow up and find so e trains to spot. illuminati my ass


----------



## latblaster

So Bohemian Grove then...?


----------



## Ashcrapper

mrbritish said:


> How old is your grandmother ?


none of your business you sick ****


----------



## mrbritish

Ashcrapper said:


> none of your business you sick ****


I'm shure he won't mind telling me ...

If he is on the level ;-)


----------



## latblaster

@mrbritish

Ash has friends in high places, so be polite & respectful to him.


----------



## Ashcrapper

latblaster said:


> @mrbritish
> 
> Ash has friends in high places, so be polite & respectful to him.


its ok mate, I'm in a good mood tonight


----------



## mrbritish

latblaster said:


> @mrbritish
> 
> Ash has friends in high places, so be polite & respectful to him.


Ha ha

It was a polite and respectful question

People may be surprised how old she actually is .

Or even how young ....


----------



## Ashcrapper

mrbritish said:


> Ha ha
> 
> It was a polite and respectful question
> 
> People may be surprised how old she actually is .


rumours she is 259


----------



## mrbritish

That's in Texas


----------



## latblaster

mrbritish said:


> That's in Texas


What is?

Am I going mad tonight, or just noticing all the crazy posts...?


----------



## Delhi

mrbritish said:


> How old is your grandmother ?


Three hundered and seventy four mate. But also have a step mother who is nine hundred and seventeen


----------



## Delhi

latblaster said:


> And it's Japanese too.
> 
> @Delhi
> 
> Didn't know about the science & so on with the Masons. Are you able to give any examples of other more recent discoveries?


For very obvious reasons I cant mate but how recent are we talking about?


----------



## Delhi

@mrbritish....

Please can we keep things like that off the board. If you ARE in the know you should not have responded to Ashcrapper for very obvious reasons.

And to everyone else yes this is a secret and WILL remain so.


----------



## latblaster

Delhi said:


> For very obvious reasons I cant mate but how recent are we talking about?


Not sure, but I'm interested in knowing which discoveries the Masons made, that were then claimed by others later.

That seems to happen quite a bit, as it is not commonly known that Fleming didn't discover Penicillin as it was in fact his Technicians, Florey & Chain.

This was all revealed in a book I read years ago, & supported by someone I knew well at Oxford, who was in a position to know this truth.

Fleming got all the glory though. There are others like this which I don't recall, I think Marconi nicked someone elses findings too.


----------



## Jamiegeddon

latblaster said:


> Not sure, but I'm interested in knowing which discoveries the Masons made, that were then claimed by others later.
> 
> That seems to happen quite a bit, as it is not commonly known that Fleming didn't discover Penicillin as it was in fact his Technicians, Florey & Chain.
> 
> This was all revealed in a book I read years ago, & supported by someone I knew well at Oxford, who was in a position to know this truth.
> 
> Fleming got all the glory though. There are others like this which I don't recall, I think Marconi nicked someone elses findings too.


I don't think the Masons discovered anything. I think they were just famously known for their level of artisanry who in history have built some of the greatest pieces of architecture in our existence. I spent a long time researching into the Illuminati and what I found was this - in 1776 a fascist person who was also racist and against religion established a small group of people to try and lead Bavaria. Nothing happened.

There are hundreds of conspiracies from 9/11, flouride in our water, HAARP, Illuminati, The moon landing of 69, the pyramids of Giza and more... Most of these ideas will always interest people because most of us will never know the truth, and when you don't understand/know the truth, your imagine runs wild.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

do freemasons worship satan (lucifer)


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Mr_Morocco said:


> do freemasons worship satan (lucifer)


I think that's a very interesting myth. There are lots of articles written by 'ex' masons on that idea. Worth reading. The only way to know for sure, join the highest level of the Masons (if levels even exist) and explore the Grand Lodges.

Who knows though. Perhaps the Lucifer they believe in isn't 'Satan' but the angel before God banished him.


----------



## Delhi

Oh how I would like to tell you but I am sure you understand that some things need to remain hidden. I can say that you are right to think of many discoveries being made by others and taken / stolen / passed of as anothers find.

All I can say is we are taught to not reveal things directly but when the human race is ready for the truth it will be revealed. Take da vinci for example, was he REALLY that good at the arts and science? or was he used as a vessel to reveal secrets? or did he reveal them without permission?

Seems quite ahead of his time dont you think?

History is peppered with such individuals and I predict in future there will be more like him.

What I can say is each and every Mason is SWORN to search for and reveal the truth. Every Fellowcraft Mason learns of the importance of the liberal arts and sciences, of which he is instructed there are seven; namely-

Grammar, Rhetoric, Logic, Arithmetic, Geometry, Music and Astronomy.

I could argue that the very fact you are thinking and questioning freely makes you a living example of masonic byproduct. People may scoff at this but the very foundations of education are built on enlightenment and liberal arts and freedoms. Its hard to say more without revealing more than I wish to but take my word for it EVERYONE has benefited from masonic persuit of the truth. Truth conquers ALL.


----------



## Delhi

Mr_Morocco said:


> do freemasons worship satan (lucifer)


OK this is going to be explosive....

We do not worship ANYONE except one. And do we recognise Lucifer? yes we do and we dont fear him as others may. Do we have truths about him? yes we do. We dont worship him in the context most people in society recognise him as. We see him in a different way. Does he exist? yes from a history long forgotton and now clouded by lies and deciet.

We dont recognise him as Lucifer (or the devil for that matter) he is known to us as something else...

Nuff said


----------



## Delhi

Jamiegeddon said:


> I think that's a very interesting myth. There are lots of articles written by 'ex' masons on that idea. Worth reading. The only way to know for sure, join the highest level of the Masons (if levels even exist) and explore the Grand Lodges.
> 
> *Who knows though. Perhaps the Lucifer they believe in isn't 'Satan' but the angel before God banished him*.


So very, very close. though the truth lies closer to home here on earth.


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Delhi said:


> So very, very close. though the truth lies closer to home here on earth.


Do they still accept tourist visits around the grand lodge in London?


----------



## Delhi

I am going to repeat somethings I have said earler and I may or may not answer questions moving forward.

Masonry is open to any man of free will. Of any religion and background. It is not religious and is not a seperate religion. We are not a secret society but a society with secrets. The teachings of freemasonry can sit beside any major religion and nothing you will learn will be in contradiction to what you wish to explore. But at no point will your beliefs be challenged more than you would be comfortable in allowing. A belief in a God is a requirement but that can be God, Allah, Yawhew or whomever...we teach and promote brotherhood and benevolence to fellow man. And for anyone whom may think they are dissadvantaged at not being a mason or that we conspire to control you consider this- We are all SWORN to protect or fellow men, be they a mason or not. We will be there in times of need for all and will provide a helping hand to those in most need. Irrespective of your colour, religion, age, background, culture etc...

Yes there are some things that at certain times may seem difficult to understand or comprehend but in time truth always comes to light.


----------



## Delhi

Jamiegeddon said:


> Do they still accept tourist visits around the grand lodge in London?


I dont know for certain mate but I know you can access certain buildings like the library (though you cant read the books LOL).

The royal society has many good things happening (as always)


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Delhi said:


> I am going to repeat somethings I have said earler and I may or may not answer questions moving forward.
> 
> Masonry is open to any man of free will. Of any religion and background. It is not religious and is not a seperate religion. We are not a secret society but a society with secrets. The teachings of freemasonry can sit beside any major religion and nothing you will learn will be in contradiction to what you wish to explore. But at no point will your beliefs be challenged more than you would be comfortable in allowing. A belief in a God is a requirement but that can be God, Allah, Yawhew or whomever...we teach and promote brotherhood and benevolence to fellow man. And for anyone whom may think they are dissadvantaged at not being a mason or that we conspire to control you consider this- We are all SWORN to protect or fellow men, be they a mason or not. We will be there in times of need for all and will provide a helping hand to those in most need. Irrespective of your colour, religion, age, background, culture etc...
> 
> Yes there are some things that at certain times may seem difficult to understand or comprehend but in time truth always comes to light.


Minus the person that was shot when a Masonic ritual went horribly wrong. It may be open but how many people want to walk through that door.


----------



## Marshan

Delhi said:


> OK this is going to be explosive....
> 
> We do not worship ANYONE except one. And do we recognise Lucifer? yes we do and we dont fear him as others may. Do we have truths about him? yes we do. We dont worship him in the context most people in society recognise him as. We see him in a different way. Does he exist? yes from a history long forgotton and now clouded by lies and deciet.
> 
> We dont recognise him as Lucifer (or the devil for that matter) he is known to us as something else...
> 
> Nuff said


Really? You fellows believe in Satan?? I'm sooooo disappointed, but keep up the good work.


----------



## Delhi

Jamiegeddon said:


> Minus the person that was shot when a Masonic ritual went horribly wrong. It may be open but how many people want to walk through that door.


All active lodges are closed to public, no one from the public could get in and they would be well warned prior to any attempt to get into an active lodge. its not as easy as just walking into the wrong room mate. you would be challenged long before you got even close to the door.


----------



## Delhi

mixerD1 said:


> Really? You fellows believe in Satan?? I'm sooooo disappointed, but keep up the good work.


Tell me do you believe in satan?

does your religion (if you have one) preach of his existence?

I dont know him as satan but recognise him yes


----------



## Marshan

I have no religion or faith of any kind. I am from a mixed religion parentage and thankfully both of my parents didn't push religion on me and were happy to let me make up my own mind about it. I really like the fact you fellows believe in helping mankind, in whatever manner, but I'm just a bit surprised you believe in Satan, that's all.


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Delhi said:


> All active lodges are closed to public, no one from the public could get in and they would be well warned prior to any attempt to get into an active lodge. its not as easy as just walking into the wrong room mate. you would be challenged long before you got even close to the door.


http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,113691,00.html


----------



## Delhi

OK let me say that whatever happened ere is IN NO WAY sanctioned by GL. Guns ARE NOT part of any ceremony and in particular the second degree. Yes there is some lodges who practise abbreveated rituals but in none ever have I seen a gun.

Initiates are tested yes, and an obligation must be met but guns do not form part of that obligation. It sounds like a certain part has been misinterpretted and taken to far and has led to a tragic accident.

This is in NO WAY an accepted norm in lodges. And infact is the only instance of this that I have ever heard of.


----------



## husaberg

only caught a bit of this thread so sorry if this has already been put up but if not watch it and stick with it


----------



## mrbritish

Delhi said:


> @mrbritish....
> 
> Please can we keep things like that off the board. If you ARE in the know you should not have responded to Ashcrapper for very obvious reasons.
> 
> And to everyone else yes this is a secret and WILL remain so.


No problem pm,ed


----------



## mrbritish

http://www.ugle.org.uk/freemasons-hall/

They do mate well worth a visit if only to admire

The architecture .



Jamiegeddon said:


> Do they still accept tourist visits around the grand lodge in London?


----------



## Gotista

i wanna be rich


----------



## mikep81

Delhi said:


> OK let me say that whatever happened ere is IN NO WAY sanctioned by GL. Guns ARE NOT part of any ceremony and in particular the second degree. Yes there is some lodges who practise abbreveated rituals but in none ever have I seen a gun.
> 
> Initiates are tested yes, and an obligation must be met but guns do not form part of that obligation. It sounds like a certain part has been misinterpretted and taken to far and has led to a tragic accident.
> 
> This is in NO WAY an accepted norm in lodges. And infact is the only instance of this that I have ever heard of.


Not that I'm calling you on this and just to stir the pot, but ...... You would say that! You've already admitted that there's things you can't talk about. How do we know this isn't one of those things?


----------



## latblaster

It's a conspiracy I tell ya!! :lol:


----------



## phoenix1980

Greenspin said:


> What? I'm not talking about that one, pmsl, there was an episode where Homer and Bart went on a search for something to do with peanut butter.


Was that not stan and Steve in American dad, didn't know the Simpsons did the same lol.


----------



## Delhi

mikep81 said:


> Not that I'm calling you on this and just to stir the pot, but ...... You would say that! You've already admitted that there's things you can't talk about. How do we know this isn't one of those things?


OK you have a fair point but I can talk a little more than I have on this subject and hopefully give you a little more to help you see the truth here.

As I mentioned earlier our rituals go back as far back as history you can imagine. They have been practised for thousands of years. Now unless I am very much mistaken uns were not around at the very start? If thats the case then surley it stands to reason that a gun is NOT part of any ritual? As I said it sounds like on this occasion someone has taken a certain part of the ritual to far and interpretted it. The part taken is an obligation made to the lodge and other masons, the penalty of breaking that obligation could be taken or read as death. Now this penatly no longer actually means death it is in keeping with tradition largley allegorical and esoteric.

These penalties may seem harsh to the outsider but are no different to swearing on the bible or Koran for example (the penalty for breaking a religious oath is often worse than death).

Now I get why people are questioning rituals and things they do not understand (esp when there is a cloud of secrecy around it) but this gun case really is a one off. And is most certainley not representative as to how masons treat each other. A true mason would NEVER harm another person (mason or not).

The obligations a mason makes are things which make the Brotherhood possible, not to mention civilisation itself. The great Masonic philosopher, Albert Pike, described a mason as such:

He is not confined to set forms of thought, of action, or of feeling. He accepts what his mind regards as true, what his conscience decides is right, what his heart deems generous and noble; and all else he puts far from him. Though the ancient and the honorable of the Earth bid him bow down to them, his stubborn knees bend only at the bidding of his manly soul. His Masonry is his freedom before God, not his bondage unto men.


----------



## latblaster

So do Masons believe in a higher power, or does the 'freedom before god' mean something else?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

So basically you worship the 'one' who is known as lucifer to us (satan) but to you hes known as someone different, also why the secrecy this isnt some mi5 stuff, dont you want to educate people especially around this satan 'myth'


----------



## Greenspin

phoenix1980 said:


> Was that not stan and Steve in American dad, didn't know the Simpsons did the same lol.


Actually, you might be right, tbf.


----------



## latblaster

So what is satan known as to you at GL? Surely that can't be a trade secret, as perhaps it's better we do know?


----------



## saxondale

@Delhi - your like my wife when she walks round half dressed all night then falls asleep the second I get in bed.


----------



## Kimball

Delhi said:


> Oh how I would like to tell you but I am sure you understand that some things need to remain hidden. I can say that you are right to think of many discoveries being made by others and taken / stolen / passed of as anothers find.
> 
> All I can say is we are taught to not reveal things directly but when the human race is ready for the truth it will be revealed. Take da vinci for example, was he REALLY that good at the arts and science? or was he used as a vessel to reveal secrets? or did he reveal them without permission?
> 
> Seems quite ahead of his time dont you think?
> 
> History is peppered with such individuals and I predict in future there will be more like him.
> 
> What I can say is each and every Mason is SWORN to search for and reveal the truth. Every Fellowcraft Mason learns of the importance of the liberal arts and sciences, of which he is instructed there are seven; namely-
> 
> Grammar, Rhetoric, Logic, Arithmetic, Geometry, Music and Astronomy.
> 
> I could argue that the very fact you are thinking and questioning freely makes you a living example of masonic byproduct. People may scoff at this but the very foundations of education are built on enlightenment and liberal arts and freedoms. Its hard to say more without revealing more than I wish to but take my word for it EVERYONE has benefited from masonic persuit of the truth. Truth conquers ALL.


I know LOTS of masons, and a less dynamic, less boring, less inventive set Of people I couldn't imagine.

And despite your genius it's pursuit


----------



## jon-kent

Due to an accident during a full moon ritual we have 2 spots open at our secret lodge of mystery !!!

PM me or @Ashcrapper for info on what sacrifices will be needed to enter !


----------



## Jamiegeddon

jon-kent said:


> Due to an accident during a full moon ritual we have 2 spots open at our secret lodge of mystery !!!
> 
> PM me or @Ashcrapper for info on what sacrifices will be needed to enter !


You legend! Is there a website or an official Facebook page that I can use to submit my application? Also, what benefits do I gain from joining your lodge?


----------



## jon-kent

Jamiegeddon said:


> You legend! Is there a website or an official Facebook page that I can use to submit my application? Also, what benefits do I gain from joining your lodge?


No we are so secret and ancient we havnt got facebook............even though we invented facebook we did it for the good of others ! We also did other really cool stuff but i cant tell you so you'll just have to trust me.

Put a S on your front door using hampster blood and we will be in touch.


----------



## zack amin

jon-kent said:


> Due to an accident during a full moon ritual we have 2 spots open at our secret lodge of mystery !!!
> 
> PM me or @Ashcrapper for info on what sacrifices will be needed to enter !


Hmmmm workman ship seems a lil shoddy for a mason, but I'd really like a go on that slide off ancient knowledge and secrets to success, followed by a quick climb up the ropes off ancient treasures and down the white fire mans pole off Lucifer not known as Lucifer


----------



## Jamiegeddon

jon-kent said:


> No we are so secret and ancient we havnt got facebook............even though we invented facebook we did it for the good of others ! We also did other really cool stuff but i cant tell you so you'll just have to trust me.
> 
> Put a S on your front door using hampster blood and we will be in touch.


*secret handshake in agreement*


----------



## [email protected]

jon-kent said:


> Due to an accident during a full moon ritual we have 2 spots open at our secret lodge of mystery !!!
> 
> PM me or @Ashcrapper for info on what sacrifices will be needed to enter !


Ooh that looks like fun. Is there a pool?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Delhi said:


> @mrbritish....
> 
> Please can we keep things like that off the board. If you ARE in the know you should not have responded to Ashcrapper for very obvious reasons.
> 
> And to everyone else yes this is a secret and WILL remain so.


what did I do?


----------



## jon-kent

zack amin said:


> Hmmmm workman ship seems a lil shoddy for a mason, but I'd really like a go on that slide off ancient knowledge and secrets to success, followed by a quick climb up the ropes off ancient treasures and down the white fire mans pole off Lucifer not known as Lucifer


It is indeed a glorious play house of knowledge brother ! Your key is in the post


----------



## jon-kent

[email protected] said:


> Ooh that looks like fun. Is there a pool?


Yes inside, theres also a semi skimmed milk jaccuzi !


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> what did I do?


He's onto you brother Ash ! Use the skeleton key of dismay and poison him for -100 hp !!!


----------



## Sc4mp0

Ashcrapper said:


> what did I do?


Called him sick when you should have said that your grandmother was five hundred and fifty one.


----------



## [email protected]

jon-kent said:


> Yes inside, theres also a semi skimmed milk jaccuzi !


Ah, I'm afraid I only bathe in full fat asses' milk. Can that be arranged?


----------



## Ashcrapper

is there a way to get out of the dungeon without using the wizard key?


----------



## [email protected]

Ashcrapper said:


> is there a way to get out of the dungeon without using the wizard key?


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Ashcrapper said:


> is there a way to get out of the dungeon without using the wizard key?


We'll have to ask the dungeon master and roll a 6 or higher. (Hopefully I'm not the only one that get this).


----------



## Ashcrapper

Jamiegeddon said:


> We'll have to ask the dungeon master and roll a 6 or higher. (Hopefully I'm not the only one that get this).


I've no idea what you're talking about pal, its about an itchy and scratchy CD-ROM on the Simpsons


----------



## jon-kent

[email protected] said:


> Ah, I'm afraid I only bathe in full fat asses' milk. Can that be arranged?


Yes but only if you bath with the rest of the brothers !


----------



## onthebuild

A man is walking through the recreation ground of his local park when he notices a huge fight in full fury on the football pitch he is passing.

"What?s going on?" he asks a spectator watching from the side-lines.

The other replies "It?s a match between the Masons and the Knights of Columbus."

"What?s the score?" asks the first man.

"I don't know, it?s a secret."


----------



## [email protected]

Ashcrapper said:


> I've no idea what you're talking about pal, its about an itchy and scratchy CD-ROM on the Simpsons


Yes and Homer says "What the hell are you talking about?" I wasn't being rude :lol:


----------



## latblaster

Let's all sing along.......!


----------



## Sc4mp0

[email protected] said:


> Ah, I'm afraid I only bathe in full fat asses' milk. Can that be arranged?


I'm fat and my ass is full, do you want to bathe in its contents? That can be arranged.


----------



## [email protected]

Sc4mp0 said:


> I'm fat and my ass is full, do you want to bathe in its contents? That can be arranged.


Haha I think I'll pass but thanks for the very kind offer


----------



## Delhi

Mr_Morocco said:


> So basically you worship the 'one' who is known as lucifer to us (satan) but to you hes known as someone different, also why the secrecy this isnt some mi5 stuff, dont you want to educate people especially around this satan 'myth'


No mate this is not what I said (or intended). We worship the great architect of the universe (interpret that as you will). Not satan, to me satan is known as a few different things such Amon Ra, or even Asmodeus. Now I wont say anymore on this topic as I cant, but suffice to say we dont "worship" satan but we know of his history and where he came from (or was concieved).


----------



## jon-kent

'I know loads of secrets and you dont naa naa na na naa'


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Delhi said:


> No mate this is not what I said (or intended). We worship the great architect of the universe (interpret that as you will). Not satan, to me satan is known as a few different things such Amon Ra, or even Asmodeus. Now I wont say anymore on this topic as I cant, but suffice to say we dont "worship" satan but we know of his history and where he came from (or was concieved).


Why is it that your not allowed to tell the world who the great architect of the universe is? Got to say freemasonry is strange as f*ck, i dont understand the whole secrecy thing, surely honesty is better than secrecy


----------



## dtlv

Mr_Morocco said:


> Why is it that your not allowed to tell the world who the great architect of the universe is? Got to say freemasonry is strange as f*ck, i dont understand the whole secrecy thing, surely honesty is better than secrecy


The belief with these kinds of ritual hierarchical organizations, like the Masons, is that not all people are ready for certain levels knowledge and require a form of training or gradual exposure to greater and greater levels of wisdom before they can make use or sense of what is revealed. Levels of initiation also are seen as a way to weed out those who aren't committed to the cause, might not be loyal etc. Another thing, many traditions hold the belief that certain levels of knowledge simply cannot be given and properly understood without prior preparation - either physical, intellectual, spiritual or psychological limits need to be first shattered or transcended before the meaning can be fully taken on board. Another aspect is purely about how the group wants outsiders to perceive it - sometimes the idea that a group has lots of secret or occult knowledge can make it appear a little bit scary and dangerous to mess with. For many groups the whole silence aspect is in itself a form of preparation for a higher stage of initiation, and/or a test of those who belong. Sometimes the pledge to be silent on what appears a fairly innocuous detail is actually a test to see whether those involved take their pledge of silence seriously, or if they might say "hey it's a small detail, no one is gonna mind if I just tell a few guys on UKM".

I know all this stuff because that grand architect fella - we were at school together, and I used to do his homework for him, especially his algebra and geometry.


----------



## saxondale

> what appears a fairly innocuous detail is actually a test to see whether those involved take their pledge of silence seriously, or if they might say "hey it's a small detail, no one is gonna mind if I just tell a few guys on UKM".





Delhi said:


> No mate this is not what I said (or intended). We worship the great architect of the universe (interpret that as you will). Not satan, to me satan is known as a few different things such Amon Ra, or even Asmodeus. Now I wont say anymore on this topic as I cant, but suffice to say we dont "worship" satan but we know of his history and where he came from (or was concieved).


failed that test then


----------



## Kimball

Delhi said:


> No mate this is not what I said (or intended). We worship the great architect of the universe (interpret that as you will). Not satan, to me satan is known as a few different things such Amon Ra, or even Asmodeus. Now I wont say anymore on this topic as I cant, but suffice to say we dont "worship" satan but we know of his history and where he came from (or was concieved).


Now I could get worshipping Ra, he's got stargates and all sorts of stuff! Is he real then? Why didn't you say!!! Can come along and meet Jennifer Keller please?

And wtf are you all so secretive why not just ask what lodge you belong to instead of your grandmothers age, like some secret code at a boys club, sort of thing we used to do at scouts when I was about 11


----------



## jon-kent




----------



## latblaster

@Kimball

You actually mean that 'Stargate' isn't real???

I need to pork Carter....badly!


----------



## Kimball

latblaster said:


> @Kimball
> 
> You actually mean that 'Stargate' isn't real???
> 
> I need to pork Carter....badly!


 @latblaster Well I didn't think it was, but according to Delhi Ra is one of their gods so it must be! I want to go to Atlantis!


----------



## Ashcrapper

so is Mumm-Ra actually real then?


----------



## Kimball

I think all the Ras are real, you can't have some real and some fake can you.

Although I thought it was Amen Ra, they use his first name in loads of hymns and prayers and stuff.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Kimball said:


> I think all the Ras are real, you can't have some real and some fake can you.
> 
> Although I thought it was Amen Ra, they use his first name in loads of hymns and prayers and stuff.


best news ive heard all day this


----------



## [email protected]

Ashcrapper said:


> so is Mumm-Ra actually real then?


Of course, he's ever living!


----------



## dtlv

Egyptian mythology is awesome. Take the story of the death of Osiris and the birth of Horus -

Osiris is busy doing his normal day to day stuff as a cool green skinned all powerful god of the underworld when Set, his nasty evil brother, goes and kills him to take control of the underworld. Set doesn't stop with merely killing him though because Osiris is a tough SOB and even death alone won't be enough to keep him down for long - so Set cuts up Osiris' body into loads of little bits and scatters them over the Kingdoms of heaven and Earth. Set is all smug and happy now, but the silly boy forgets the power of love and a wife on a mission - Osiris grieving wife Isis is distraught by the loss of her husband, and determined to bring him back. She transforms herself into two falcons and scours the lands to find all the pieces of Osiris body. She is able to collect all of them except one piece, Osiris willy which has been eaten by a catfish in the Nile. To replace this she fashions a huge golden dong (you ain't seen anything like it in porn, I promise) and with a magick incantation she brings Osiris back to life. His body cannot live again for long, but he lives just long enough to lay with Isis one last time... and during his love making he impregnates her with his giant golden phallus.

The story rolls on in epic fashion with Isis taking the young Horus into hiding after Osiris body collapses. She flees with him all around the world, ever hiding and mixing with new people and cultures, teaching her son magickal powers and wisdom. Then, years later, when Set is looking to proclaim himself ultimate god of the universe, Horus reappears and challenges his uncles evil rule. The battles are insane and crazy - Set attempts to rape Horus, Horus cuts off Set's bollocks, they mutilate and torture each other and fight a battle that shakes the kingdoms of Heaven and Earth and the Underworld. Eventually Horus triumphs and Set is beaten. In some stories he is utterly destroyed, in some others he is mercifully spared and allowed to control the dark sh1t-pit areas of the world (like Swindon), but Horus honors his father and looks after his mum and the people of Egypt. He becomes the God of righteous war, and also the God of the sky taking the falcon as his symbol in honor of his mothers dedicated search for her lost husband.

Isn't that freakin awesome? Not only a great story, but to those who use ritual magick there's a great psychology to elements of these stories where symbols used - can help a person make a change in themselves. The specific details of the rebirth of Osiris after being ripped to bits are often used as an important symbol in these modern rituals where a person destroys their old self and becomes reborn anew the same but different, better. That is often how these things are used in orgs like the Masons, to symbolize rituals that encourage an inner transformation in those participating.

Anyway, why wouldn't you want to be a Mason with cool stories like that going on? Ra did some funky stuff too!


----------



## [email protected]

Kimball said:


> I think all the Ras are real, you can't have some real and some fake can you.
> 
> Although I thought it was Amen Ra, they use his first name in loads of hymns and prayers and stuff.


Did they also invent the ra ra skirt?


----------



## Ashcrapper

dtlv said:


> Egyptian mythology is awesome. Take the story of the death of Osiris and the birth of Horus -
> 
> Osiris is busy doing his normal day to day stuff as a cool green skinned all powerful god of the underworld when Set, his nasty evil brother, goes and kills him to take control of the underworld. Set doesn't stop with merely killing him though because Osiris is a tough SOB and even death alone won't be enough to keep him down for long - so Set cuts up Osiris' body into loads of little bits and scatters them over the Kingdoms of heaven and Earth. Set is all smug and happy now, but the silly boy forgets the power of love and a wife on a mission - Osiris grieving wife Isis is distraught by the loss of her husband, and determined to bring him back. She transforms herself into two falcons and scours the lands to find all the pieces of Osiris body. She is able to collect all of them except one piece, Osiris willy which has been eaten by a catfish in the Nile. To replace this she fashions a huge golden dong (you ain't seen anything like it in porn, I promise) and with a magick incantation she brings Osiris back to life. His body cannot live again for long, but he lives just long enough to lay with Isis one last time... and during his love making he impregnates her with his giant golden phallus.
> 
> The story rolls on in epic fashion with Isis taking the young Horus into hiding after Osiris body collapses. She flees with him all around the world, ever hiding and mixing with new people and cultures, teaching her son magickal powers and wisdom. Then, years later, when Set is looking to proclaim himself ultimate god of the universe, Horus reappears and challenges his uncles evil rule. The battles are insane and crazy - Set attempts to rape Horus, Horus cuts off Set's bollocks, they mutilate and torture each other and fight a battle that shakes the kingdoms of Heaven and Earth and the Underworld. Eventually Horus triumphs and Set is beaten. In some stories he is utterly destroyed, in some others he is mercifully spared and allowed to control the dark sh1t-pit areas of the world (like Swindon), but Horus honors his father and looks after his mum and the people of Egypt. He becomes the God of righteous war, and also the God of the sky taking the falcon as his symbol in honor of his mothers dedicated search for her lost husband.
> 
> Isn't that freakin awesome? Not only a great story, but to those who use ritual magick there's a great psychology to elements of these stories where symbols used - can help a person make a change in themselves. The specific details of the rebirth of Osiris after being ripped to bits are often used as an important symbol in these modern rituals where a person destroys their old self and becomes reborn anew the same but different, better. That is often how these things are used in orgs like the Masons, to symbolize rituals that encourage an inner transformation in those participating.
> 
> Anyway, why wouldn't you want to be a Mason with cool stories like that going on? Ra did some funky stuff too!


seems a bit far fetched that. im not sure if this really happened


----------



## dtlv

Ashcrapper said:


> seems a bit far fetched that. im not sure if this really happened


It did mate. This is actually the true story of how dildos were invented - the fact they exist is the proof!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

dltv is the new zorrin


----------



## Ashcrapper

dtlv said:


> It did mate. This is actually the true story of how dildos were invented - the fact they exist is the proof!


wish I had a giant golden phallus :sad:


----------



## [email protected]

Ashcrapper said:


> wish I had a giant golden phallus :sad:


Just call me Isis


----------



## Ashcrapper

[email protected] said:


> Just call me Isis
> 
> View attachment 123361


whilst I appreciate the effort that looks more like a corn on the cob than a giant golden phallus :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Ashcrapper said:


> whilst I appreciate the effort that looks more like a corn on the cob than a giant golden phallus :lol:


Yeah art was never my strong point :lol:

Corn on the cob is good though, if you get peckish you can have a quick nibble :thumb:


----------



## latblaster

What's the plural of Phallus...is it phalluses, or Phalli?

I mean how do posh birds talk, when recounting of the number men they've slept with?

" My gosh Jocasta, I've had an inordinate number of Phalli this week"


----------



## Ashcrapper

latblaster said:


> What's the plural of Phallus...is it phalluses, or Phalli?
> 
> I mean how do posh birds talk, when recounting of the number men they've slept with?
> 
> " My gosh Jocasta, I've had an inordinate number of Phalli this week"


I'm imagining the Queen demanding phalli now


----------



## latblaster

"Could one have some Phalli now?"


----------



## [email protected]

latblaster said:


> What's the plural of Phallus...is it phalluses, or Phalli?
> 
> I mean how do posh birds talk, when recounting of the number men they've slept with?
> 
> " My gosh Jocasta, I've had an inordinate number of Phalli this week"


Both phalluses and phalli are correct


----------



## latblaster

I think that Ash should change his Avi to have the Golden Phalli in it, as a mark of respect for that old bints b'day.


----------



## Kimball

[email protected] said:


> Did they also invent the ra ra skirt?
> 
> View attachment 123360


I think they wore them if jay davidson is anything to go by


----------



## Kimball

Ashcrapper said:


> seems a bit far fetched that. im not sure if this really happened


I feel the same, bet he found that on Facebook just I under the fake aussie prime minister speech.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Kimball said:


> I feel the same, bet he found that on Facebook just I under the fake aussie prime minister speech.


wait a second, so that great woman isnt showing them muslims a thing or two?


----------



## dtlv

Kimball said:


> I feel the same, bet he found that on Facebook just I under the fake aussie prime minister speech.


Nah, everyone should know by now that I'm the mod that just makes sh1t up and uses big words to make it sound convincing... Horus is actually the name of my neighbours labrador, I just improvised the story 'usual suspects' style, just like all my training and dietary advice. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper

dtlv said:


> Nah, everyone should know by now that I'm the mod that just makes sh1t up and uses big words to make it sound convincing... Horus is actually the name of my neighbours labrador, I just improvised the story 'usual suspects' style, just like all my training and dietary advice. :thumbup1:


I'm beginning to doubt your neighbour has a dog


----------



## Kimball

Ashcrapper said:


> wait a second, so that great woman isnt showing them muslims a thing or two?


I'm sorry, she's not


----------



## dtlv

Ashcrapper said:


> I'm beginning to doubt your neighbour has a dog


You are right to - they don't. :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

dtlv said:


> You are right to - they don't. :lol:


I'm on to you pal, and you know it. Blood will be spilled tonight


----------



## dtlv

Ashcrapper said:


> I'm on to you pal, and you know it. Blood will be spilled tonight


No worries, if you kill me I'll just wait to be resurrected with gold knob and father a child who will get you years later. Simple


----------



## Ashcrapper

dtlv said:


> No worries, if you kill me I'll just wait to be resurrected with gold knob and father a child who will get you years later. Simple


you have nothing to fear brother dtlv


----------



## Connor b

This is something I've been researching the last year the new world order And illuminati and beleave me it's real !!!!????? Watch David icke On u tube he explains everything but u have to be interested in this to want to research it as his videos and explanations are like 2 to 3 hours long . . . Yep I have a lot of time on my hands . Also this week guys in Watford uk the bilderburg group are meeting u would of probs never heard of them as main stream media don't talk about it.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> This is something I've been researching the last year the new world order And illuminati and beleave me it's real !!!!????? Watch David icke On u tube he explains everything but u have to be interested in this to want to research it as his videos and explanations are like 2 to 3 hours long . . . Yep I have a lot of time on my hands . Also this week guys in Watford uk the bilderburg group are meeting u would of probs never heard of them as main stream media don't talk about it.


thanks for reporting your findings Connor b. Tell us more about David Icke's teachings, he sounds like a man we should be listening to. I think I've heard of the Bilderburg group, are they based just outside Wigan?


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> This is something I've been researching the last year the new world order And illuminati and beleave me it's real !!!!????? Watch David icke On u tube he explains everything but u have to be interested in this to want to research it as his videos and explanations are like 2 to 3 hours long . . . Yep I have a lot of time on my hands . Also this week guys in Watford uk the bilderburg group are meeting u would of probs never heard of them as main stream media don't talk about it.


Couldn't you just teach us? Do you wear purple?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Kimball said:


> Couldn't you just teach us? Do you wear purple?


please dont pressurise him Kimball. findings will come when they are ready to be revealed


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> in Watford uk the bilderburg group are meeting u would of probs never heard of them as main stream media don't talk about it.


they`re the NWO`s worst kept secret - everyone has heard of the Bilderberg group FFS.


----------



## Shady45

Ashcrapper said:


> thanks for reporting your findings Connor b. Tell us more about David Icke's teachings, he sounds like a man we should be listening to. I think I've heard of the Bilderburg group, are they based just outside Wigan?


In fairness, he was pretty spot on about the lizards


----------



## Ashcrapper

Shady45 said:


> In fairness, he was pretty spot on about the lizards


Connor b or David Icke?


----------



## Kimball

Ashcrapper said:


> please dont pressurise him Kimball. findings will come when they are ready to be revealed


It's only because I like purple Ash, it looks pretty camp, but if I can justify it because I'm following some great architect sun god RaIcke super being then its ok.


----------



## Ashcrapper

did we ever find out who Satan really is? and if so, just what was his problem?


----------



## Shady45

Ashcrapper said:


> Connor b or David Icke?


Maybe it's the same person? I'm in too deep so I will say no more about the identity of David 'Connor b' Icke.


----------



## Connor b

Shady45 said:


> In fairness, he was pretty spot on about the lizards


Outside Wigan lol??? U taking the **** lol hahahah


----------



## Connor b

Watch a reporter on u tube called Alex jones .. He will tell All. . . U only need to watch Alex jones and Davis icke . I'm meetingboth of them on the 8th of June in Watford there's a huge protest outside the hotel were the bilderburg group are meeting .on between the 6th and 9th of june


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> Outside Wigan lol??? U taking the **** lol hahahah


sorry mate, I'm thinking of burger king. who are the bilderburg group?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> Watch a reporter on u tube called Alex jones .. He will tell All. . . U only need to watch Alex jones and Davis icke . I'm meetingboth of them on the 8th of June in Watford there's a huge protest outside the hotel were the bilderburg group are meeting .on between the 6th and 9th of june


what are you going to do when you meet them?


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> It's only because I like purple Ash, it looks pretty camp, but if I can justify it because I'm following some great architect sun god RaIcke super being then its ok.


The illuminate want to get rid of 5billion people off the planet that's including u kimball lol that's why they have built so many underground bunkers and these things are HUGE ..... There planning on killing us off with a super virus.


----------



## Connor b

Ashcrapper said:


> what are you going to do when you meet them?


We're just protesting mate peaceful protest against the new world order.


----------



## jon-kent

Crazy ****


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> The illuminate want to get rid of 5billion people off the planet that's including u kimball lol that's why they have built so many underground bunkers and these things are HUGE ..... There planning on killing us off with a super virus.


any idea when? havent got any stuff saved up


----------



## Connor b

Ashcrapper said:


> sorry mate, I'm thinking of burger king. who are the bilderburg group?


Nah mate ur taking the pizz lol hahaha


----------



## Connor b

It's true watch Alex jones and Davis icke or just find out the hard way which u will!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> Nah mate ur taking the pizz lol hahaha


Sorry mate, I'm not. Genuinely interested


----------



## Connor b

jon-kent said:


> Crazy ****


U ain't researched this mate so u can't comment on this I have done over a years research it's frightening what u would learn if u watch Alex jones and David icke . Do research bro


----------



## Connor b

Ashcrapper said:


> Sorry mate, I'm not. Genuinely interested


So wat u on about Fukin Burger King for are u stoned or something lol


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> We're just protesting mate peaceful protest against the new world order.


there is no secret committee waiting to take over the world mate - as anyone who has ever chaired a meeting with 3 or more people will tell you, nothing would ever get decided.


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> The illuminate want to get rid of 5billion people off the planet that's including u kimball lol that's why they have built so many underground bunkers and these things are HUGE ..... There planning on killing us off with a super virus.


bunkers?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> So wat u on about Fukin Burger King for are u stoned or something lol


no mate just hungry



saxondale said:


> bunkers?


definitely a bit odd


----------



## jon-kent

Connor b said:


> U ain't researched this mate so u can't comment on this I have done over a years research it's frightening what u would learn if u watch Alex jones and David icke . Do research bro


Or maybe im a lizard man !


----------



## Sc4mp0

@Connor b what sort of glue do you use fella?? I'm genuinely interested as it seems much better then what I buy.


----------



## Connor b

Do u no the government put floride in are tap water since the 50s They put aspartame in our foods this so we can all get cancer virus's and kill us off why do u think since the 1950s there had been such a huge increase in cancer obesity heart disease diabetes . It's to keep the world population down !!!!! They also put cancer viruses in are vaccines so basically children who are born now are pretty much dead any way. . . Do ur research guys this stuff is true


----------



## Connor b

Sc4mp0 said:


> @Connor b what sort of glue do you use fella?? I'm genuinely interested as it seems much better then what I buy.


 I don't talk to junkies mate


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> Do u no the government put floride in are tap water since the 50s They put aspartame in our foods this so we can all get cancer virus's and kill us off why do u think since the 1950s there had been such a huge increase in cancer obesity heart disease diabetes . It's to keep the world population down !!!!! They also put cancer viruses in are vaccines so basically children who are born now are pretty much dead any way. . . Do ur research guys this stuff is true


the government are putting cancer in vaccines?! this needs reporting mg:


----------



## jon-kent

Do you even lift ?


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> Do you even lift ?


yes I do. come at me bro


----------



## Connor b

Cancer HIV bird flu SARS virus and all that **** it's government made in there labs and then they let it off . To keep the population down.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> Cancer HIV bird flu SARS virus and all that **** it's government made in there labs and then they let it off . To keep the population down.


what will keeping the population down do?


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> yes I do. come at me bro


Not you you man beast !


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> Cancer HIV bird flu SARS virus and all that **** it's government made in there labs and then they let it off . To keep the population down.


Don't forget the worse out of the lot, man flu.


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Watch a reporter on u tube called Alex jones .. He will tell All. . . U only need to watch Alex jones and Davis icke . I'm meetingboth of them on the 8th of June in Watford there's a huge protest outside the hotel were the bilderburg group are meeting .on between the 6th and 9th of june


Don't ask them what they're cycling in front of everybody, or in the private chat they're bound to want when they realise you're enlightenment, it won't go down well!


----------



## ellisrimmer

Connor b said:


> Do u no the government put floride in are tap water since the 50s They put aspartame in our foods this so we can all get cancer virus's and kill us off why do u think since the 1950s there had been such a huge increase in cancer obesity heart disease diabetes . It's to keep the world population down !!!!! They also put cancer viruses in are vaccines so basically children who are born now are pretty much dead any way. . . Do ur research guys this stuff is true


Who exactly in the government does this? So scientists make a vaccine and then this creepy fellow from the goverment sneaks in and puts a cancer virus in there? Is that how it works?


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> Not you you man beast !


sorry jon, I'm on edge a bit after some of these revelations. dont know where I stand at the moment, some crazy shit


----------



## jon-kent




----------



## Ashcrapper

didnt Alex Jones do that snowman song from years ago. Always liked that, reminds me of Christmas. Gutted when he melted (the snowman not Alex Jones)


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> The illuminate want to get rid of 5billion people off the planet that's including u kimball lol that's why they have built so many underground bunkers and these things are HUGE ..... There planning on killing us off with a super virus.


Sh1t really! I'm scared now, yoda knows how I'm going to sleep tonight, will they hurt my fish and turtles or just me?


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> sorry jon, I'm on edge a bit after some of these revelations. dont know where I stand at the moment, some crazy shit


Right Ash go down into your bunker im going through the tunnel now im on my way with supllies !........baked beans or hoops ?


----------



## Sc4mp0

jon-kent said:


> Right Ash go down into your bunker im going through the tunnel now im on my way with supllies !........baked beans or hoops ?


Your BUNKER???? You're one of them, one of the Illuminati that want to get rid of 5 billion people.

NEG NEG NEG NEG NEG NEG NEG


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Nah mate ur taking the pizz lol hahaha


I didn't think Burger King did pizza?


----------



## Shady45

Connor b said:


> why do u think since the 1950s there had been such a huge increase in cancer obesity heart disease diabetes .
> 
> Do ur research guys this stuff is true


People have more money, more fast food, more supermarkets selling unhealthy food, more ready meals and such, technology has people doing less physical work/activities.

We eat in excess from an evolutionary perspective, but in the current day in countries such as the UK more food is available?

I haven't researched it admittedly. But just give one link to a valid source for the claims being made? Ideally not a video of icke or jones taking about random stuff that is not evidence backed. If that is convincing then you may very well convince a few more people to build bunkers ready for the end


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> Right Ash go down into your bunker im going through the tunnel now im on my way with supllies !........baked beans or hoops ?


I've got some beans I think, loads of orange ice lollies, will have to drag the freezer down there, ****ed if the power goes out though. christ, what an end to the weekend


----------



## jon-kent

Sc4mp0 said:


> Your BUNKER???? You're one of them, one of the Illuminati that want to get rid of 5 billion people.
> 
> NEG NEG NEG NEG NEG NEG NEG


Im a lizard man actually mate !


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Do u no the government put floride in are tap water since the 50s They put aspartame in our foods this so we can all get cancer virus's and kill us off why do u think since the 1950s there had been such a huge increase in cancer obesity heart disease diabetes . It's to keep the world population down !!!!! They also put cancer viruses in are vaccines so basically children who are born now are pretty much dead any way. . . Do ur research guys this stuff is true


Please do your research, it's our!!!

I thought aspartame gave you holes in the brain not cancer! They stuff is bad as

I thought obesity was getting worse because people were eating too much I didn't realise it was government poisoning.

And why is everybody talking about lizards?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Kimball said:


> Please do your research, it's our!!!
> 
> I thought aspartame gave you holes in the brain not cancer! They stuff is bad as
> 
> I thought obesity was getting worse because people were eating too much I didn't realise it was government poisoning.
> 
> *And why is everybody talking about lizards?*


because they are everywhere. shapeshifting and controlling things


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Do u no the government put floride in are tap water since the 50s They put aspartame in our foods this so we can all get cancer virus's and kill us off why do u think since the 1950s there had been such a huge increase in cancer obesity heart disease diabetes . It's to keep the world population down !!!!! They also put cancer viruses in are vaccines so basically children who are born now are pretty much dead any way. . . Do ur research guys this stuff is true


Ah honey I think you need a cuddle. Sending cyber hugs


----------



## Sc4mp0

Ashcrapper said:


> I've got some beans I think, loads of orange ice lollies, will have to drag the freezer down there, ****ed if the power goes out though. christ, what an end to the weekend


Your telling me. I've spent 3 hours trying to change the lock on the car door just to realise its the actual locking mechanism that's broke and not just the key part,then thought fvck it at least it will give me chance to change the speakers that have blown only to discover the silly cow has thrown away the adaptors and now I've been told by a very reliable source that the Luminites want to get rid of me; don't know why as I thought they were quite good on BGT



jon-kent said:


> Im a lizard man actually mate !


Ouuuuuu, that bloke on here was right then. Lizard men and MI5 are after him.


----------



## Kimball

jon-kent said:


>


Sh1t did you know aled jones looks just like keanu reeves when he was younger! It's a conspiracy!


----------



## Kimball

Ashcrapper said:


> because they are everywhere. shapeshifting and controlling things


So V was a documentary! I thought it was fiction! That's about when David Icke went loopy too, I mean made his revelations, isn't it. I've been blind all that time

Although the lizard female boss was pretty hot, and what she could do with that tongue!


----------



## [email protected]

Ashcrapper said:


> didnt Alex Jones do that snowman song from years ago. Always liked that, reminds me of Christmas. Gutted when he melted (the snowman not Alex Jones)


No, you're thinking of Aled Jones. Alex Jones is the woman from the one show.


----------



## Ashcrapper

[email protected] said:


> No, you're thinking of Aled Jones. Alex Jones is the woman from the one show.


Easy mistake to make, thanks for clearing that up


----------



## [email protected]

Ashcrapper said:


> Easy mistake to make, thanks for clearing that up


No probs. They're both Welsh so I can see how the mix up happened, don't feel bad


----------



## Sc4mp0

Fvcking hell ladies and gentlemen, @Connor b has disappeared. I think he said too much and the powers he's on about have got him.


----------



## Kimball

[email protected] said:


> No, you're thinking of Aled Jones. Alex Jones is the woman from the one show.


Didn't she do a song about a snowman? I thought we were talking conspiracy theories?


----------



## [email protected]

Kimball said:


> Didn't she do a song about a snowman? I thought we were talking conspiracy theories?


No no that was Aled Jones. Please try to keep up Kimball.


----------



## [email protected]

Sc4mp0 said:


> Fvcking hell ladies and gentlemen, @Connor b has disappeared. I think he said too much and the powers he's on about have got him.


No I think he's in his bunker, pretty sure you can't get wifi or 3g down there.


----------



## Kimball

[email protected] said:


> No no that was Aled Jones. Please try to keep up Kimball.


This is difficult, my whole world has changed today! I'm being targeted my BurgerKing group, I haven't got a bunker, I might have a lizard as a boss and I don't know why all welsh people seem to be called ale? Jones


----------



## [email protected]

Kimball said:


> This is difficult, my whole world has changed today! I'm being targeted my BurgerKing group, I haven't got a bunker, I might have a lizard as a boss and I don't know why all welsh people seem to be called ale? Jones


Deep breaths Kimball. Everything will be ok.

You need a plan of action. Do you have a shovel? If so, get started on your bunker ASAP!


----------



## Ashcrapper

ive just eaten a full pack of jaffa cakes.


----------



## dtlv

[email protected] said:


> Deep breaths Kimball. Everything will be ok.
> 
> You need a plan of action. Do you have a shovel? If so, get started on your bunker ASAP!


Exactly right, positive action needed asap.

@Kimball, you will also need to get working on a tinfoil hat, if you don't have one already.


----------



## Connor b

ellisrimmer said:


> Who exactly in the government does this? So scientists make a vaccine and then this creepy fellow from the goverment sneaks in and puts a cancer virus in there? Is that how it works?


 the illumantie they control everything they control all the governments /corporations .... The big players in this are the rothchilds and the Rockefeller it's them who realy control things .

And the secret networks of interbreeding families do u no George bush is related to the royal family just like prince William is a 19th cousin to his wife Kate. Do ur research mate. I can't go into everything u have to check out Alex jones and David icke


----------



## Connor b

Sc4mp0 said:


> Your BUNKER???? You're one of them, one of the Illuminati that want to get rid of 5 billion people.
> 
> They want to depopulate the world it's one of things that's part of there new world order they want a world government a world army police states in all countries why do u think they invented the e.u there empire building even though its 2013 yes there still empire building . In 2013
> 
> NEG NEG NEG NEG NEG NEG NEG


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> the illumantie they control everything they control all the governments /corporations .... The big players in this are the rothchilds and the Rockefeller it's them who realy control things .
> 
> And the secret networks of interbreeding families do u no George bush is related to the royal family just like prince William is a 19th cousin to his wife Kate. Do ur research mate. I can't go into everything u have to check out Alex jones and David icke


Lol, you are literally off your fvcking head, in the most loony way I've ever seen put into print! I can't understand at all why you get anxiety attacks.


----------



## Connor b

Shady45 said:


> People have more money, more fast food, more supermarkets selling unhealthy food, more ready meals and such, technology has people doing less physical work/activities.
> 
> We eat in excess from an evolutionary perspective, but in the current day in countries such as the UK more food is available?
> 
> I haven't researched it admittedly. But just give one link to a valid source for the claims being made? Ideally not a video of icke or jones taking about random stuff that is not evidence backed. If that is convincing then you may very well convince a few more people to build bunkers ready for the end


Exactly fast foods ready made meals etc. Thought and made up by the government. And yes u fool David icke and Alex jones back here stuff up with a lot of evidence don't watch a vidio of David icke in the 1990s but one now eg 2009 to 2013 there's loads watch David icke in wembelly arena


----------



## Kimball

dtlv said:


> Exactly right, positive action needed asap.
> 
> @Kimball, you will also need to get working on a tinfoil hat, if you don't have one already.


That's really unfair, people with diggers will have it much easier. How deep does this bunker need to be, and should the tin foil hat be like Mel Gibson wore in conspiracy theory.

How do I tell if my boss is a lizard tomorrow? Where's the diazepam!


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> No I think he's in his bunker, pretty sure you can't get wifi or 3g down there.


I went supermarket u prat


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> I went supermarket u prat


Jeez, we were worried...............................

Hang on its Sunday, the supermarket was shut, you were at a secret meeting weren't you!


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> I went supermarket u prat


thats what they want you to do. conformist


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> That's really unfair, people with diggers will have it much easier. How deep does this bunker need to be, and should the tin foil hat be like Mel Gibson wore in conspiracy theory.
> 
> How do I tell if my boss is a lizard tomorrow? Where's the diazepam!


 they have been making these underground bunkers since the 50s they have med centres in them food water everything to last as long as they want they will use these when they unleash the super virus they have recently let one off called the mers virus. 27 have died fro. It already if u don't beleave me google the new mers virus


----------



## Connor b

Google the secret skull and bones society that George bush was in when he was in university u tube this stuff guys its way to long to explain. And if u watched hours of this stuff and done ur research u wouldn't find it funny


----------



## zack amin

Laugh now, but don't be knocking on my bunker when **** goes bad,


----------



## Connor b

Ashcrapper said:


> what will keeping the population down do?


Easier to control the people there is to many to have full control at the moment to bring in there new world order


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> I went supermarket u prat


Well I hope you didn't buy any of that aspartame riddled food. That stuff'll kill you!

Oh and I'm taking back my cyber hugs because you called me a prat and that hurt my feelings.


----------



## [email protected]

zack amin said:


> Laugh now, but don't be knocking on my bunker when **** goes bad,


I'm in though aren't I because I'm bringing cake :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> Easier to control the people there is to many to have full control at the moment to bring in there new world order


makes sense. scary isnt it?

so when you meet with David Icke and co what are the plans to stop all this?


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> Lol, you are literally off your fvcking head, in the most loony way I've ever seen put into print! I can't understand at all why you get anxiety attacks.


I haven't has an aniexty attack in a couple months


----------



## zack amin

[email protected] said:


> I'm in though aren't I because I'm bringing cake :thumb:


Hmmm hard to say no to avi, ditch the other half and your in


----------



## Shady45

Connor b said:


> Exactly fast foods ready made meals etc. Thought and made up by the government. And yes u fool David icke and Alex jones back here stuff up with a lot of evidence don't watch a vidio of David icke in the 1990s but one now eg 2009 to 2013 there's loads watch David icke in wembelly arena


Or the food companies made them? That would be bizarre mind.

So your evidence is two people that have been known to talk sh1t at least sometimes. I truly am a fool and I'm sorry for doubting you.


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Well I hope you didn't buy any of that aspartame riddled food. That stuff'll kill you!
> 
> Oh and I'm taking back my cyber hugs because you called me a prat and that hurt my feelings.


Aspartame is in nearly everything especially soft drinks. Also sugar ready meals chewing gum etc .


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> they have been making these underground bunkers since the 50s they have med centres in them food water everything to last as long as they want they will use these when they unleash the super virus they have recently let one off called the mers virus. 27 have died fro. It already if u don't beleave me google the new mers virus


Will it be like 28 days later or the stand? I've always fancied being in one of those survival films, could be really cool! As long as I get one of the really for women that survive too, actually quite excited rather than worried now.


----------



## Connor b

They brain wash u with media the news is controlled media that's why u don't hear what I'm saying in

Aper and the t.v things like computers and t.v are all military thought and military designed they are brain washing program's even people in the music industries are part of this illuminate . You tube celebrities in the illuminate . This stuff is real guys its all to give u a FALSE REALITY


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> Will it be like 28 days later or the stand? I've always fancied being in one of those survival films, could be really cool! As long as I get one of the really for women that survive too, actually quite excited rather than worried now.


U idiot the bunkers aren't for me and u it's for the globalists and criminal networks in government so they survive and u die


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> U idiot the bunkers aren't for me and u it's for the globalists and criminal networks in government so they survive and u die


what an idiot eh, thinking he can get in the bunkers :thumbdown:


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> U idiot the bunkers aren't for me and u it's for the globalists and criminal networks in government so they survive and u die


Yes but in the films, a few heroes always survive and are immune outside the conspiracy, and it always goes wrong for the conspirators and the bug gets loose in the bunkers, haven't you ever watched that 4 part stand documentary?

I'm going to be one of them, it'll be really cool. Ill get my bike out and go on a massive trip gathering other survivors. Better move to America to be ready as it will be warmer without electricity for a few years or so.


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Aspartame is in nearly everything especially soft drinks. Also sugar ready meals chewing gum etc .


Is it in protein shakes, I could live off them and not get cancer or fat


----------



## Connor b

It's gona be worse in the us.


----------



## Connor b

I'm sure thre in the shake as well


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> It's go a be worse i. The us


did you just have some form of seizure?


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> I'm sure thre in the shake as well


So what can I eat, not much point in being a heroic survivor taking on the bad illuminations if I'm fat and riddled with cancer is there


----------



## Connor b

U should be alright with chicken and rice lol


----------



## latblaster

He might have a point about Aspartame.....

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21376768

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18850355


----------



## jon-kent

From the looks of alex jones he's not to worried about the chemicals in ready meals or fast food !


----------



## Connor b

ellisrimmer said:


> Who exactly in the government does this? So scientists make a vaccine and then this creepy fellow from the goverment sneaks in and puts a cancer virus in there? Is that how it works?


No there just manufacture with the cancer virus in them . Some geza don't go round sneaking it in lol


----------



## latblaster

Connor b said:


> No there just *manufacture with the cancer virus *in them . Some geza don't go round sneaking it in lol


That's a bit of a stretch of imagination Connor.

If you want to get your point across you need to back your claims up with studies etc.


----------



## Connor b

And the genetically modified foods that they have in the us . Genetically modified food kills human DNA Genetically modified food is designed to genetically modify humans .


----------



## Ashcrapper

latblaster said:


> That's a bit of a stretch of imagination Connor.
> 
> If you want to get your point across you need to back your claims up with studies etc.


David Icke said it mate


----------



## ellisrimmer

Connor b said:


> the illumantie they control everything they control all the governments /corporations .... The big players in this are the rothchilds and the Rockefeller it's them who realy control things .
> 
> And the secret networks of interbreeding families do u no George bush is related to the royal family just like prince William is a 19th cousin to his wife Kate. Do ur research mate. I can't go into everything u have to check out Alex jones and David icke


How can you believe anything an ex-football pundit that believes famous people are actually lizards. I mean what evidence is there for any of that?

Also, as for those being related, I don't know how true it is but I don't really think it's the scandal you make it out to be. I mean they're hardly close relations are they? You wouldn't get George Bush going round to his auntie E.R would you?


----------



## Connor b

Do ur own home work mate its not hard all u have to do is go on u tube and subscribe to the Alex jones Chanel watch his past videos if u want to learn about this stuff in take time to watch these things so u have to be interested i it u can't just watch one or 2 videos on u tube u have to watch them all this take days weeks months


----------



## ellisrimmer

Connor b said:


> And the genetically modified foods that they have in the us . Genetically modified food kills human DNA Genetically modified food is designed to genetically modify humans .


I LOVE this quote!!


----------



## latblaster

Ashcrapper said:


> David Icke said it mate


Well as you're allegedly the CEO of Tescos.... :lol:


----------



## Shady45

Connor b said:


> Do ur own home work mate its not hard all u have to do is go on u tube and subscribe to the Alex jones Chanel watch his past videos if u want to learn about this stuff in take time to watch these things so u have to be interested i it u can't just watch one or 2 videos on u tube u have to watch them all this take days weeks months


Maybe it is actually Alex trying to separate people from reality, not the government. Mind blowing


----------



## Connor b

ellisrimmer said:


> How can you believe anything an ex-football pundit that believes famous people are actually lizards. I mean what evidence is there for any of that?
> 
> Also, as for those being related, I don't know how true it is but I don't really think it's the scandal you make it out to be. I mean they're hardly close relations are they? You wouldn't get George Bush going round to his auntie E.R would you?


 like I said its these networks of Interbreading family's such as the Roth child and Rockefeller and the royals etc.


----------



## ellisrimmer

Connor b said:


> Do ur own home work mate its not hard all u have to do is go on u tube and subscribe to the Alex jones Chanel watch his past videos if u want to learn about this stuff in take time to watch these things so u have to be interested i it u can't just watch one or 2 videos on u tube u have to watch them all this take days weeks months


I'm sure if there was reason to believe this N.W.O are actually lizards then you'd just be able to provide sources for that. Do you REALLY believe they are lizards?


----------



## ellisrimmer

Connor b said:


> like I said its these networks of Interbreading family's such as the Roth child and Rockefeller and the royals etc.


As I said I don't see what they big deal about that is?


----------



## Connor b

I have no comment on the lizard thing as I have not fully researched that


----------



## ellisrimmer

Connor b said:


> I have no comment on the lizard thing as I have not fully researched that


Is it something that needs to be researched?


----------



## Connor b

Yes


----------



## [email protected]

jon-kent said:


> From the looks of alex jones he's not to worried about the chemicals in ready meals or fast food !


I think she's got quite a nice figure actually. Or are you thinking of Aled Jones too?


----------



## Connor b

Watch David icke explain 9/11. And the death of princess Diana watch all of them 2 videos on u tube by David icke and c if u will be laughing then oh and yes he backs it up with evidence a lot of evidence


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> Do ur own home work mate its not hard all u have to do is go on u tube and subscribe to the Alex jones Chanel watch his past videos if u want to learn about this stuff in take time to watch these things so u have to be interested i it u can't just watch one or 2 videos on u tube u have to watch them all this take days weeks months


so your homework is subscribing to some loons youtube channel?


----------



## ellisrimmer

[email protected] said:


> I think she's got quite a nice figure actually. Or are you thinking of Aled Jones too?


Aled Jones has put on some timber recently


----------



## Connor b

The criminal networks also have life long technology drugs why do u think the queen is in great health for her age and prince Phillip lol u don't hear them getting cancer and crap like that. . Wake up guys


----------



## Connor b

ellisrimmer said:


> Aled Jones has put on some timber recently


Who's Aled jones


----------



## ellisrimmer

Connor b said:


> Who's Aled jones


He is a famous singer. I don't know whether he is a member of the Illuminati or not?


----------



## Connor b

Check out INFO WARS.com ......... Important u look at this


----------



## Connor b

ellisrimmer said:


> He is a famous singer. I don't know whether he is a member of the Illuminati or not?


Probly is lol


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> The criminal networks also have life long technology drugs why do u think the queen is in great health for her age and prince Phillip lol u don't hear them getting cancer and crap like that. . Wake up guys


Hahahahahahahahahahaha, please stop it this is too much for a Sunday evening.


----------



## ellisrimmer

Connor b said:


> The criminal networks also have life long technology drugs why do u think the queen is in great health for her age and prince Phillip lol u don't hear them getting cancer and crap like that. . Wake up guys


I think you're onto something here....she's 87 years old and not had cancer yet...definitely something fishy going on...


----------



## [email protected]

ellisrimmer said:


> I think you're onto something here....she's 87 years old and not had cancer yet...definitely something fishy going on...


My Grandad is 85 and cancer free. Does that mean he's one of THEM? mg:


----------



## Connor b

Sc4mp0 said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahaha, please stop it this is too much for a Sunday evening.


I no it sounds crazy but its true


----------



## Sc4mp0

ellisrimmer said:


> I think you're onto something here....she's 87 years old and not had cancer yet...definitely something fishy going on...


Oh my god, it must mean my nan was in on it all and must be some sort of royalty. She was perfectly fine till she had a stroke when she was 91.


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> Google the secret skull and bones society that George bush was in when he was in university u tube this stuff guys its way to long to explain. And if u watched hours of this stuff and done ur research u wouldn't find it funny


Erm - that ones not secret either


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> My Grandad is 85 and cancer free. Does that mean he's one of THEM? mg:


Lol oh god


----------



## Connor b

Well they have life long technology drugs any way. And the cure for everything including HIV and cancers and all the flus they invent


----------



## latblaster

Connor, trust me on this. You won't win on here...we're all bonkers...except Ash & Jo!


----------



## [email protected]

Sc4mp0 said:


> Oh my god, it must mean my nan was in on it all and must be some sort of royalty. She was perfectly fine till she had a stroke when she was 91.


Just realised that I've 'liked' the fact that your nan had a stroke. I don't like that your nan had a stroke, I just like the first part. Just to be clear


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> U should be alright with chicken and rice lol


Dont eat the chicken - the antibiotics make you fat


----------



## Sc4mp0

[email protected] said:


> Just realised that I've 'liked' the fact that your nan had a stroke. I don't like that your nan had a stroke, I just like the first part. Just to be clear


Glad I didn't put that she died a year later, , you sick woman 

No only joking, I know what you meant by it.

However it does remind me when you see some sob story status on facebook and 1000 people have liked it, lol.


----------



## [email protected]

latblaster said:


> Connor, trust me on this. You won't win on here...we're all bonkers...except Ash & Jo!


Ah thanks latblaster (or can I call you lat for short?). That's the second nice thing somebody has said to me on here today 

You're not bonkers either.........much


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> Google the secret skull and bones society that George bush was in when he was in university u tube this stuff guys its way to long to explain. And if u watched hours of this stuff and done ur research u wouldn't find it funny


Watching hours of this stuff for over a year has obviously made you paranoid as fvck.


----------



## [email protected]

Sc4mp0 said:


> Glad I didn't put that she died a year later, , you sick woman
> 
> No only joking, I know what you meant by it.
> 
> However it does remind me when you see some sob story status on facebook and 1000 people have liked it, lol.


Poo I've done it again! I'm sorry about your nan, I remember we talked about it on another thread.

I know what you mean about fb too lol.


----------



## latblaster

[email protected] said:


> Ah thanks latblaster (or can I call you *lat*  for short?). That's the second nice thing somebody has said to me on here today
> 
> You're not bonkers either.........much


Been working at it Jo...I will get there in the end!!


----------



## Connor b

PaulB said:


> Watching hours of this stuff for over a year has obviously made you paranoid as fvck.


U sound like my dad mate that's what he says but it's all true watch Alex jones info wars.com and u will c for urself


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> And the genetically modified foods that they have in the us . Genetically modified food kills human DNA Genetically modified food is designed to genetically modify humans .


That sounds even better! so can you choose who you get modified into? Like the x-men but choice, I'd like to be able to fly and be indestructible and have super speed, which GM foods do I need for that and can I buy them online? Are they hard to import from the US and this isn't sourcing is it?


----------



## Connor b

Lol do ur research and then after u done that sort ur back out. Haahahahaha


----------



## Connor b

Nottradam


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> Notrtradam


If it isnt rtradam which one is it then?


----------



## Connor b

No kimball. I call him hunch back of nottradam It's personal between me and kimball lol


----------



## Connor b

He gets realy upset when I call him that. I can c him now in his room doing chin ups on his door lol


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Nottradam


Still think that's hilarious from a kid carrying loads of puppy fat


----------



## Connor b

Lol all jokes aside explain where I'm carrying this so called puppy fat ??


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> No kimball. I call him hunch back of nottradam It's personal between me and kimball lol


Why's that? Do you tug on his bell?


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> No kimball. I call him hunch back of nottradam It's personal between me and kimball lol


Really its not personal, you freaky retard, although your lunacy has made my afternoon pass very quickly. I'm completely straight and don;t like children anyway.

Does your dad also tell you to stay in the basement on your chain so the neighbours think the village idiot has 'gone away'?


----------



## Kimball

Sc4mp0 said:


> Why's that? Do you tug on his bell?


I think he wants to, you should see the PMs i get asking for used underwear and stuff.


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Lol all jokes aside explain where I'm carrying this so called puppy fat ??


All over on the picture you've posted, or Dbol bloat instead, but as your only 16 really I'll stick with puppy fat


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> Really its not personal, you freaky retard, although your lunacy has made my afternoon pass very quickly. I'm completely straight and don;t like children anyway.
> 
> Does your dad also tell you to stay in the basement on your chain so the neighbours think the village idiot has 'gone away'?


Lol good one I don't have any come back from that other than me a 21 year old has a better back than u lol if u got the bottle start a thread and let c how many people think who's got the better back


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> I think he wants to, you should see the PMs i get asking for used underwear and stuff.


Now ur chatting crap mate lol


----------



## Connor b

Connor b said:


> Now ur chatting crap mate lol


This is a lie


----------



## ellisrimmer

[email protected] said:


> My Grandad is 85 and cancer free. Does that mean he's one of THEM? mg:


If he's one YOU'RE one. Moderators can we have this one banned?!


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Lol good one I don't have any come back from that other than me a 21 year old has a better back than u lol if u got the bottle start a thread and let c how many people think who's got the better back


You start one if you're that excited about seeing more up to date pictures of my back, you really are sick, and no more [email protected] over them.;


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> Now ur chatting crap mate lol





Connor b said:


> This is a lie


Have you gone schizo? You're replying to yourself.


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Now ur chatting crap mate lol





Connor b said:


> This is a lie


I do love the fact that you've corrected yourself saying I was chatting crap, so at least you're admitting its the truth now! 

There's no point lying Connor, and you can't suck my "cock for hours and hours" either, its f'ing sick and I've told you loads of times I'm just not interested, if you ask again I'm going to report it, and tell you're Dad.


----------



## [email protected]

ellisrimmer said:


> If he's one YOU'RE one. Moderators can we have this one banned?!


You should be careful if I'm one of them! h34r:


----------



## Connor b

This is a lie and everyone can c that its a lie and ur clearly getting frustrated with my back comments ..... Guys kimball can't stand that a 21. Year old has a better back than him Guys who has the better back me or kimball u decide ??????


----------



## zack amin

Connor b said:


> This is a lie and everyone can c that its a lie and ur clearly getting frustrated with my back comments ..... Guys kimball can't stand that a 21. Year old has a better back than him Guys who has the better back me or kimball u decide ??????


Why are you red mate?


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> This is a lie and everyone can c that its a lie and ur clearly getting frustrated with my back comments ..... Guys kimball can't stand that a 21. Year old has a better back than him Guys who has the better back me or kimball u decide ??????


I can't see your back :confused1:


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> This is a lie and everyone can c that its a lie and ur clearly getting frustrated with my back comments ..... Guys kimball can't stand that a 21. Year old has a better back than him Guys who has the better back me or kimball u decide ??????


Connor, you know my picture is over a year old, as you've been begging me for up to date ones, don't start denying it again after finally coming clean, you'll just make people think you're a bit simple and lose the massive credibility you've built up today.


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> You should be careful if I'm one of them! h34r:


 I think u are and ur using that pic as a distraction technique Lol


----------



## Kimball

zack amin said:


> Why are you red mate?


I negged him for begging to suck my c0ck


----------



## Kimball

[email protected] said:


> You should be careful if I'm one of them! h34r:


Can you do magic tricks and everything


----------



## Mr_Morocco

I dunno mate this New World Order lot look like a cool bunch to hang with, why you so against them


----------



## Connor b

Lol the rubbis and not true i just like winding him up about his back. . And yes that's a good question why am I red???


----------



## zack amin

Kimball said:


> I negged him for begging to suck my c0ck


Deserves a rep for that


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> Lol all jokes aside explain where I'm carrying this so called puppy fat ??


Because you eat too much chicken, I told you about eating chickens earlier


----------



## ellisrimmer

[email protected] said:


> You should be careful if I'm one of them! h34r:


Pffft David Icke has written 10 books on the subject and nothing has happened to him!


----------



## Connor b

Mr_Morocco said:


> I dunno mate this New World Order lot look like a cool bunch to hang with, why you so against them


Lol


----------



## Kimball

saxondale said:


> Because you eat too much chicken, I told you about eating chickens earlier


Its the antibiotics you know


----------



## Connor b

saxondale said:


> Because you eat too much chicken, I told you about eating chickens earlier


That's true I eat chicken all day every day


----------



## zack amin

Connor b said:


> Lol the rubbis and not true i just like winding him up about his back. . And yes that's a good question why am I red???


Did you offer to suck off kimball Connor?


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> I think u are and ur using that pic as a distraction technique Lol


Ah damn you've foiled my cunning plan!


----------



## Connor b

I don't c any fat in my pic I just c a huge back that's bigger than kimball lol


----------



## [email protected]

Kimball said:


> Can you do magic tricks and everything


I can say the alphabet backwards really fast. Does that count? :lol:


----------



## Kimball

zack amin said:


> Did you offer to suck off kimball Connor?


He didn't just offer he begged. He admitted he was lying about denying it a few posts ago. Its just wrong.


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Ah damn you've foiled my cunning plan!


Is that u in the pic jojo just being curious lol


----------



## Kimball

[email protected] said:


> I can say the alphabet backwards really fast. Does that count? :lol:


I'm pretty sure that's a sign. doesn't the devil speak backwards, or one of his demons at least.


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> He didn't just offer he begged. He admitted he was lying about denying it a few posts ago. Its just wrong.


Lol no that's not true the joke has gone to far kimball. Lets settle this once and for all. Lol. Start a thread on who has a better back me or kimball or who ever reads this thread leave ur comment on who has the better back connor b or kimball ???


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Is that u in the pic jojo just being curious lol


Yep that's me.


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Lol no that's not true the joke has gone to far kimball. Lets settle this once and for all. Lol. Start a thread on who has a better back me or kimball or who ever reads this thread leave ur comment on who has the better back connor b or kimball ???


I don't think anybody cares tbh..........


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> I don't think anybody cares tbh..........


I'm aware of that but kimball needs to no lol


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Lol no that's not true the joke has gone to far kimball. Lets settle this once and for all. Lol. Start a thread on who has a better back me or kimball or who ever reads this thread leave ur comment on who has the better back connor b or kimball ???


To be honest I couldn't care less about you're spotty fat teenage back.

I'm more bothered about why you're so obsessed with sucking my c0ck, pming me 5 minutes ago telling me you'll lick my rosebud if I stop telling everybody is just sick. Leave me alone!!! Ill say this once more! I DON'T WANT YOU TO SUCK MY C0CK OR ANYTHING ELSE!


----------



## Connor b

Lol where's the spots ???and I'm not a teenager . And no one beleaves ur rubbish I haven't message u at all saying any of that u just got ****d coz of I called u hunch back of nottradam. . .


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Lol where's the spots ???and I'm not a teenager . And no one beleaves ur rubbish I haven't message u at all saying any of that u just got ****d coz of I called u hunch back of nottradam. . .


Here's a suggestion - don't call people names and they won't get pi55ed off


----------



## Connor b

Kimball everyone knows that's not true i no that's not true. Just face it mate a 21. Year old has a better back than u . It's ok mate u will get there one day train like a crazy mo fo And u will get there mate good luck


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Lol where's the spots ???and I'm not a teenager . And no one beleaves ur rubbish I haven't message u at all saying any of that u just got ****d coz of I called u hunch back of nottradam. . .


One last time, stop messaging me, and the picture you just sent makes you look younger than 16, although you've got decent t1ts to be fair, I'm still not even slightly interested.


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Here's a suggestion - don't call people names and they won't get pi55ed off


Lol we're only joking with each other me and kimball end up doing this on every thread that we bump into each other on this isn't the first time kimball done this.


----------



## Shady45

Connor b said:


> Lol where's the spots ???and I'm not a teenager . And no one beleaves ur rubbish I haven't message u at all saying any of that u just got ****d coz of I called u hunch back of nottradam. . .


I have tried to ignore it but for the love of Christ, Notre Dame


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Lol we're only joking with each other me and kimball end up doing this on every thread that we bump into each other on this isn't the first time kimball done this.


I'm not joking, stop thinking about my c0ck, I'm fvcking serious. People have died for less.


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> One last time, stop messaging me, and the picture you just sent makes you look younger than 16, although you've got decent t1ts to be fair, I'm still not even slightly interested.
> 
> View attachment 123431


. This is a LIe that's not me i didn't send that. That's not me and people can clearly tell from my profile pic that its not me so u have messed your self up mate everyone will no that isn't me


----------



## Connor b

Skin colour is totally different u idiot


----------



## Connor b

Oh I no that's ur rent boy kimball how much do u pay him


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Kimball everyone knows that's not true i no that's not true. Just face it mate a 21. Year old has a better back than u . It's ok mate u will get there one day train like a crazy mo fo And u will get there mate good luck


Ffs! Right post up a pic of your back and I'll tell you who has the best back!


----------



## Connor b

Click on my profile pic it's there


----------



## ellisrimmer

Connor b said:


> . This is a LIe that's not me i didn't send that. That's not me and people can clearly tell from my profile pic that its not me so u have messed your self up mate everyone will no that isn't me


Does look like you? don't be harsh on yourself


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Ffs! Right post up a pic of your back and I'll tell you who has the best back!


Just click on view my profile


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> . This is a LIe that's not me i didn't send that. That's not me and people can clearly tell from my profile pic that its not me so u have messed your self up mate everyone will no that isn't me


You haven't got a pic up I'm afraid. It's just different lighting and you know it. Why are you sending me pictures of other people if that's not you? Of course it's you.


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Just click on view my profile


But you have a vest on. Can't see your back properly.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

how the f*ck has a thread about the illuminati become a sausage fest over whos got a better back


----------



## Kimball

Mr_Morocco said:


> how the f*ck has a thread about the illuminati become a sausage fest over whos got a better back


I think Connor is a little bit obsessed, with lots of things!


----------



## rob w

Mr_Morocco said:


> how the f*ck has a thread about the illuminati become a sausage fest over whos got a better back


It was only a matter of time! Ha ha!


----------



## [email protected]

Mr_Morocco said:


> how the f*ck has a thread about the illuminati become a sausage fest over whos got a better back


UK-M's tangents are legendary! :lol:


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> But you have a vest on. Can't see your back properly.


I don't even need to take my vest off for people to c that my back is better than kimballs lol. Lets end the back argument lol


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> I don't even need to take my vest off for people to c that my back is better than kimballs lol. Lets end the back argument lol


I don't know. Kimball has quite a good back.


----------



## dtlv

@Connor b and @Kimball, can you guys please keep this on topic - almost two pages of nonsense, totally unrelated to the thread.


----------



## Kimball

dtlv said:


> @Connor b and @Kimball, can you guys please keep this on topic - almost two pages of nonsense, totally unrelated to the thread.


Sorry I was really interested in the gm foods too, then his obsession kicked in, can we get back to that and the illuminati. It was much more interesting.


----------



## Connor b

My back is clearly wider than his look at my last There like wings.


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> Sorry I was really interested in the gm foods too, then his obsession kicked in, can we get back to that and the illuminati. It was much more interesting.


Yeah I agree


----------



## ellisrimmer

Connor b said:


> My back is clearly wider than his look at my last There like wings.


'mirin your lasts bro

who has the best back, David Icke, Alex Jones or Aled Jones?


----------



## Connor b

Soon I will post a pic of my arsce and we will c who's is better mine or jojo


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Soon I will post a pic of my arsce and we will c who's is better mine or jojo


Can't wait :thumb:


----------



## Connor b

ellisrimmer said:


> 'mirin your lasts bro
> 
> who has the best back, David Icke, Alex Jones or Aled Jones?


Hahahahahahaha


----------



## jon-kent

You need a bigger vest connor ! Or is that your anti lizard battle armour ?


----------



## Connor b

Scott.EFC said:


> My girlfriend told me about the illuminati, after reading into it abit i actually believe it. Its sounds crazy that a secret society runs the world but i do think its true, i think they staged 9/11 and control the american government, I also thnk they have ties to the vatican. Watch a documentary called ''zeitgeist'', eyeopener.


they control everything goverments corporations food education medication the fluoride they put in are water which cause cancer and lower iq levels they control the media celebs everything Everything and they have put the world In a false reality Well the ones who haven't done research


----------



## Connor b

jon-kent said:


> You need a bigger vest connor ! Or is that your anti lizard battle armour ?


Hahahahahahahahaha mate just watch David icke at wembelly Arean and type in on u the David icke new world order watch it mate


----------



## Connor b

Lol anti lizard battle armour hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Delhi

OK I am going to play along here a bit. So why would the rothchilds want to go to all that trouble to erradicate the world population? What purpose would that serve? And why go to all that trouble, if they were that powerfull why not just lanch a nuclear strike? I am sure they could fire one from NK or Iran and therfore wipe out half the planet without the hassle you say they have went to.

Just saying...


----------



## jon-kent

Connor b said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha mate just watch David icke at wembelly Arean and type in on u the David icke new world order watch it mate


Ive got a soft spot for lunatics so im gonna humour you for a bit and go and watch them now !


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> U sound like my dad mate that's what he says but it's all true watch Alex jones info wars.com and u will c for urself


I've been watching stuff on you tube since this thread began. Personally I think it's a load of bollox. I don't give a Fvck if they release a virus to kill us all. We gotta go some time lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

@[email protected]

David Icke and the lizard people


----------



## mikep81

Connor b said:


> Google the secret skull and bones society that George bush was in when he was in university u tube this stuff guys its way to long to explain. And if u watched hours of this stuff and done ur research u wouldn't find it funny


There's something quite funny about someone telling people to GOOGLE a secret society!!

Guys the illuminati are not real. As I've said before, why would a secret organisation advertise itself with the same logo all the time. It's just not something that we would do!


----------



## mrbritish

[email protected] said:


> Ah honey I think you need a cuddle. Sending cyber hugs


Can I have one too ;-)


----------



## Connor b

mikep81 said:


> There's something quite funny about someone telling people to GOOGLE a secret society!!
> 
> Guys the illuminati are not real. As I've said before, why would a secret organisation advertise itself with the same logo all the time. It's just not something that we would do!


U think the illuminate are not real tell me what research have u done i have spent over a year every day researching this watch David icke and Alex jones u can't comment on something u have researched mate. Sorry


----------



## mrbritish

Connor b said:


> U think the illuminate are not real tell me what research have u done i have spent over a year every day researching this watch David icke and Alex jones u can't comment on something u have researched mate. Sorry


The internet's a bit like the sun newspaper

Not everything you read is actually the truth ...

;-)

And if we are takeing over the world no one's told me about it ..


----------



## Connor b

mrbritish said:


> The internet's a bit like the sun newspaper
> 
> Not everything you read is actually the truth ...
> 
> ;-)
> 
> And if we are takeing over the world no one's told me about it ..


WE are not taking over the world it's the network of Interbreading family's which go back years and years so people u think are in power eg. Obama and cameron are puppets which use people like party goverments and so called leaders of countries to Cary out there agenda yes cameron and Obama are illuminate but there's people way way way above them it's to long for me to explain u have to watch Alex jones and David icke explains the new world order . Actually silly me if u don't want to watch them go on u tube and type Gordon brown explains new world order


----------



## Connor b

It's al about globalisation taking over countries to they have conquered Europe in called the European union and now they have this obsession with the Middle East they started with afgan then Iraq now Syria and soon Iran . It's called empire building which still exists today And the television tel lie vision Is a brain washing machine it's military invented and military thought to put crap on the news and program's to put u in a false reality ... And to control ur perception . . .


----------



## Connor b

Delhi said:


> OK I am going to play along here a bit. So why would the rothchilds want to go to all that trouble to erradicate the world population? What purpose would that serve? And why go to all that trouble, if they were that powerfull why not just lanch a nuclear strike? I am sure they could fire one from NK or Iran and therfore wipe out half the planet without the hassle you say they have went to.
> 
> Just saying...


That's the question are they gona go in with soft kill. Soft kill is through the floride they put in are water since the 50s floride cauces cancers and the cancer viruses they put in the vaccines and the aspartame in our foods and the genetically modified foods which kill human d.n.a. Or are they gona go in with mega kill with world wide plague viruses and mega weapons of destruction etc etc


----------



## mrbritish

The illuminati were an off shoot of freemasonry

That formed years ago and died off just as fast .

Trust me there is no hidden agenda in freemasonry .

And for anyone that has seen the film eyes wide shut

It's nothing like that :-(

Much to my disappointment :-(

Not a single naked hooker in sight at any meeting I have attended.


----------



## skd

mrbritish said:


> The internet's a bit like the sun newspaper
> 
> Not everything you read is actually the truth ...
> 
> ;-)
> 
> ..


except when mike81 posts, he knows everything :whistling:


----------



## mikep81

skd said:


> except when mike81 posts, he knows everything :whistling:


FACT!!


----------



## Connor b

Guys just go on u tube and watch either or all 3. Alex jones info wars. Jesse Ventura. David icke. It's not that hard guys just check it out


----------



## mikep81

Connor b said:


> Guys just go on u tube and watch either or all 3. Alex jones info wars. Jesse Ventura. David icke. It's not that hard guys just check it out


Connor. Have you ever considered that you're not the first person to suggest this and that some of us may have actually already seen that stuff and have dismissed it?!!


----------



## Gotista

this thread was really funny and interesting and just totally got fukked up. for fuks sake y cant some of u (2 of you) just grow up


----------



## Gotista

and btw david icke and co also believed and preached in 2012 end of the world consipracy why didnt that happen?


----------



## skd

Gotista said:


> and btw david icke and co also believed and preached in 2012 end of the world consipracy why didnt that happen?


no he didn't


----------



## Sc4mp0

@Connor b My missus bought this a couple years back and I've only just noticed the eye and triangles, I think she wants to kill me.

What should I do? Should I kill her now she's sleeping just to be sure??


----------



## skd

Sc4mp0 said:


> @Connor b My missus bought this a couple years back and I've only just noticed the eye and triangles, I think she wants to kill me.
> 
> What should I do? Should I kill her now she's sleeping just to be sure??


leave the kid alone mate. ffs


----------



## [email protected]

mrbritish said:


> Can I have one too ;-)


If you pinky promise to not call me a prat, of course you can


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> WE are not taking over the world it's the network of Interbreading family's which go back years and years so people u think are in power eg. Obama and cameron are puppets which use people like party goverments and so called leaders of countries to Cary out there agenda yes cameron and Obama are illuminate but there's people way way way above them it's to long for me to explain u have to watch Alex jones and David icke explains the new world order . Actually silly me if u don't want to watch them go on u tube and type Gordon brown explains new world order


To be fair, if the NWO improves education and reintroduced punctuation, spelling and grammar - bring it on.


----------



## Edinburgh

All I'm gonna say is beware of women who shave their pubic area in the shape of a triangle :whistling: ....


----------



## mrbritish

[email protected] said:


> If you pinky promise to not call me a prat, of course you can


I can't make any promises

It all depends how good the cuddle is ;-)


----------



## Majestic121

How do i join?


----------



## latblaster

Mikey81 said:


> Can I bypass the masons and get into the proper secret sh!t?


Yea, that's what I want - the proper hard core stuff!! (whatever that is!!) :lol:


----------



## mrbritish

Majestic121 said:


> How do i join?


To be one , ask one


----------



## jon-kent

Then they have to pick some white balls out of a bag but if a red ball gets picked your fcuked !


----------



## Kimball

jon-kent said:


> Then they have to pick some white balls out of a bag but if a red ball gets picked your fcuked !


Literally! By the whole lodge


----------



## jon-kent

Kimball said:


> Literally! By the whole lodge


Is it mate ? I didnt bother asking him how many lol. Just knew the silly cnut thought he was important over night because he was allowed to go to meetings wearing gloves like michael jackson and a secret briefcase hahahaha pr**k


----------



## zack amin

jon-kent said:


> Is it mate ? I didnt bother asking him how many lol. Just knew the silly cnut thought he was important over night because he was allowed to go to meetings wearing gloves like michael jackson and a secret briefcase hahahaha pr**k


Sounds very child molestery


----------



## zack amin

mikep81 said:


> There's something quite funny about someone telling people to GOOGLE a secret society!!
> 
> Guys the illuminati are not real. As I've said before, why would a secret organisation advertise itself with the same logo all the time. It's just not something that we would do!


Hmmmm spoken like a true Illuminati spokesman..


----------



## onthebuild

I think we should start up a UK-M secret society. Fvck Zionists we can be Ironists on account of our love of lifting weights.

Obviously we will preach the teachings of NOaudi and Gymgym, but that goes without saying. Initiation will be fighting in a dungeon, but of course not before PM'ing ashcrapper for an invite, as is standard procedure.

The first rule of Iron-club is, we do not talk about Iron-club. Unless of course someone lists their entire training history, diet and progress for the past 6 years, then and only then can we offer advice and not just take the p1ss :lol:

Finally, and most importantly, any snitches found within our ranks will be dealt with accordingly... which of course means allowed to remain members whilst those questioning the decision are expelled from the order.

So.... whos in?


----------



## Connor b

Gotista said:


> and btw david icke and co also believed and preached in 2012 end of the world consipracy why didnt that happen?


. No he never. He said 2012. Was rubbish there's videos on u tube of him saying that. He never beleaves in 2012. Check on u tube . I'm sorry but u for that wrong


----------



## Majestic121

mrbritish said:


> To be one , ask one


N how do i know who is one? :-(


----------



## Connor b

Sc4mp0 said:


> @Connor b My missus bought this a couple years back and I've only just noticed the eye and triangles, I think she wants to kill me.
> 
> What should I do? Should I kill her now she's sleeping just to be sure??


Yep that looks to have illuminate simbols on it. If u wana keep then keep or chuck it in the bin like I would


----------



## Connor b

jon-kent said:


> Then they have to pick some white balls out of a bag but if a red ball gets picked your fcuked !


The initiation for skull and bones was that they had to wa.nk. them selves off in front of each other and drink blood. And again if u don't beleave me watch the skull and bones documentry on u tube Do ur research guys before the sarcasm


----------



## Connor b

mrbritish said:


> I can't make any promises
> 
> It all depends how good the cuddle is ;-)


Note to everyone. Poor attempt at chat up line lol


----------



## [email protected]

onthebuild said:


> I think we should start up a UK-M secret society. Fvck Zionists we can be Ironists on account of our love of lifting weights.
> 
> Obviously we will preach the teachings of NOaudi and Gymgym, but that goes without saying. Initiation will be fighting in a dungeon, but of course not before PM'ing ashcrapper for an invite, as is standard procedure.
> 
> The first rule of Iron-club is, we do not talk about Iron-club. Unless of course someone lists their entire training history, diet and progress for the past 6 years, then and only then can we offer advice and not just take the p1ss :lol:
> 
> Finally, and most importantly, any snitches found within our ranks will be dealt with accordingly... which of course means allowed to remain members whilst those questioning the decision are expelled from the order.
> 
> So.... whos in?


Are girls allowed?


----------



## Connor b

Yeah but there's a different kind of initiation if girls want to join. Lol


----------



## [email protected]

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> @[email protected]
> 
> David Icke and the lizard people


I've tried but I can't neg you again. Need to spread some love/hate around first.

Nice new avi by the way


----------



## [email protected]

mrbritish said:


> I can't make any promises
> 
> It all depends how good the cuddle is ;-)


No pinky promise, no cuddles. Them's the rules :lol:


----------



## latblaster

@Connor b

What do you think of Monarch Programming?

Do you think it exists?


----------



## dtlv

onthebuild said:


> I think we should start up a UK-M secret society. Fvck Zionists we can be Ironists on account of our love of lifting weights.
> 
> Obviously we will preach the teachings of NOaudi and Gymgym, but that goes without saying. Initiation will be fighting in a dungeon, but of course not before PM'ing ashcrapper for an invite, as is standard procedure.
> 
> The first rule of Iron-club is, we do not talk about Iron-club. Unless of course someone lists their entire training history, diet and progress for the past 6 years, then and only then can we offer advice and not just take the p1ss :lol:
> 
> Finally, and most importantly, any snitches found within our ranks will be dealt with accordingly... which of course means allowed to remain members whilst those questioning the decision are expelled from the order.
> 
> So.... whos in?


Brilliant post - I'm in!


----------



## latblaster

@jon-kent can be the fight co-ordinator!


----------



## Connor b

latblaster said:


> @Connor b
> 
> What do you think of Monarch Programming?
> 
> Do you think it exists?


 yes it exists. The technology that the government have is un real. They 50 years ahead of us with technology etc.


----------



## jon-kent

latblaster said:


> @jon-kent can be the fight co-ordinator!


Stupendas idea sir !

First fight is [email protected] vs connar b........to the death


----------



## [email protected]

jon-kent said:


> Stupendas idea sir !
> 
> First fight is [email protected] vs connar b........to the death


 :nono: I don't fight children.


----------



## Connor b

mrbritish said:


> Can I have one too ;-)


Jojo forget this guy and message me ur number please. Mate I can smell the cheese from my key board with ur cheese lines


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Jojo forget this guy and message me ur number please. Mate I can smell the cheese from my key board with ur cheese lines


This is UK-M not pof!

Anyway why would I give my number to a random person on the internet?


----------



## jon-kent

[email protected] said:


> :nono: I don't fight children.


Then you lose jo !........so you strike that little fcuker down !


----------



## Guest

Connor b said:


> Jojo forget this guy and message me ur number please. Mate I can smell the cheese from my key board with ur cheese lines


You creepy weirdo!


----------



## rob w

onthebuild said:


> I think we should start up a UK-M secret society. Fvck Zionists we can be Ironists on account of our love of lifting weights.
> 
> Obviously we will preach the teachings of NOaudi and Gymgym, but that goes without saying. Initiation will be fighting in a dungeon, but of course not before PM'ing ashcrapper for an invite, as is standard procedure.
> 
> The first rule of Iron-club is, we do not talk about Iron-club. Unless of course someone lists their entire training history, diet and progress for the past 6 years, then and only then can we offer advice and not just take the p1ss :lol:
> 
> Finally, and most importantly, any snitches found within our ranks will be dealt with accordingly... which of course means allowed to remain members whilst those questioning the decision are expelled from the order.
> 
> So.... whos in?


If we are in, we can't admit it. Even to you. Or ourselves.


----------



## Connor b

Grimnir said:


> You creepy weirdo!


Get off this thread mate u haven't been in this discussion so move. On............... :bounce:


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> This is UK-M not pof! We call it a joke in london
> 
> Anyway why would I give my number to a random person on the internet?


 I was messing about we. Call it a joke in London


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> Jojo forget this guy and message me ur number please. Mate I can smell the cheese from my key board with ur cheese lines


That's probably knobcheese you can smell from too much w*nking over that tosspot Alex Jones.


----------



## [email protected]

jon-kent said:


> Then you lose jo !........so you strike that little fcuker down !


Oh ok if I must. Can I use weapons?


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> I was messing about we. Call it a joke in London


Oh but I thought you loved me?? :crying:


----------



## Connor b

If u watched Alex jones like I do u would no he's not a toss pot And he knows his sh it. When it comes to the goverments and the new world order


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Oh but I thought you loved me?? :crying:


 yeah I no I can just feel the chemistry flowing from my computer screen lol


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> If u watched Alex jones like I do u would no he's not a toss pot And he knows his sh it. When it comes to the goverments and the new world order


No No, I Stand by my first statement.


----------



## Connor b

He knows his stuff don't he!!!!!!


----------



## latblaster

He is a complete tool, all Alex wants is popularity that wasn't a debate!

I'm no fan of Piers Pugh-Morgan though!


----------



## Connor b

No he was trying to get his point across in a short amount of time


----------



## [email protected]

Sc4mp0 said:


> No No, I Stand by my first statement.


What a complete numpty!!!


----------



## Sc4mp0

latblaster said:


> He is a complete tool, all Alex wants is popularity that wasn't a debate!
> 
> I'm no fan of Piers Pugh-Morgan though!


I'm not either but he came across much better then alex Jones


----------



## latblaster

No, he was trying to dominate the debate & force his point. When Piers asked his 1st Q, Alex then started going on about hospital infection.

I think that Piers has a very valid point, but there's a huge class/intellect divide.

I see David Icke is gonna start a TV station which is excellent news.

Then people might begin to understand just what is going on, instead of dismissing everything that's not in the mainstream media as nonsense.

Don't bring up UFOs, you'll get flamed badly...

With regard to Monarchs, I saw a pic of an upcoming Thai porn star. Her breasts & pubes were covered in butterflies.

That said it all for me & I felt desperately sad for her.


----------



## Connor b

I saw that yesterday that David icke wants to start a tv and radio station It would be great if he dose


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> What a complete numpty!!!


How's that jojo ???


----------



## Bashy

I thought half term was over.


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> How's that jojo ???


Anybody that answers a question with another question knows that they can't win the debate.

I'm not a Piers Morgan fan by any means but I was actually quite proud of him and the way he conducted himself. If I had an idiot shouting and pointing at me like that I'd probably lamp him one..........actually, no I wouldn't but you know what I mean.


----------



## Bashy

jon-kent said:


> Stupendas idea sir !
> 
> First fight is [email protected] vs connar b........to the death


*Stupendous*

I would like to nominate myself as Chief of Grammar within Iron club.


----------



## Connor b

U guys need to watch David icke and Alex jones on u tube explains the new world order


----------



## jon-kent

[email protected] said:


> Oh ok if I must. Can I use weapons?


Yes !

You can choose either a brick or a golf shoe ! From his posts a raised voice should be enough lol


----------



## Connor b

How do I post a vid from u tube on to this thread????


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Anybody that answers a question with another question knows that they can't win the debate.
> 
> I'm not a Piers Morgan fan by any means but I was actually quite proud of him and the way he conducted himself. If I had an idiot shouting and pointing at me like that I'd probably lamp him one..........actually, no I wouldn't but you know what I mean.


Lol u were proud of pierce Morgon bloody hell it doesn't take much to impress u then lol


----------



## jon-kent

Bashy said:


> *Stupendous*
> 
> I would like to nominate myself as Chief of Grammar within Iron club.


I like you bashy and the grizzly bears are a proud race proven in battle ! But they *DO NOT* pick out spelling mistakes


----------



## MyStyle

^ Someone spike this guys milk with some sleeping tablets.


----------



## [email protected]

jon-kent said:


> Yes !
> 
> You can choose either a brick or a golf shoe ! From his posts a raised voice should be enough lol


I was hoping for something a bit more exciting to be honest but I'll go with the brick because I don't know what a golf shoe is :lol:


----------



## Gotista

ohhh ok my bad i didnt do my research :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Lol u were proud of pierce Morgon bloody hell it doesn't take much to impress u then lol


Actually it takes a lot to impress me.

You don't impress me


----------



## jon-kent

[email protected] said:


> I was hoping for something a bit more exciting to be honest but I'll go with the brick because I don't know what a golf shoe is :lol:


Lol there just shoes with little spikes on the bottom


----------



## Kimball

[email protected] said:


> I was hoping for something a bit more exciting to be honest but I'll go with the brick because I don't know what a golf shoe is :lol:


A golf shoe would be more painful and drawn out, it's like a trainer with 10 or so sharp metal points attached to the bottom about a cm long.


----------



## dtlv

[email protected] said:


> This is UK-M not pof!
> 
> Anyway why would I give my number to a random person on the internet?


This definitely isn't pof, and (once again) I'm asking people nicely to keep on topic. I might not ask so nicely next time, especially if I have to call in The Secret Covenant of UKM to deal with this... the order does not function on a basis of mercy when its Knights of Justice are called to act. :lol:

In respect of the topic, many many points of conspiracy have been raised, and with all of them I think there is an element of truth but also an element of modern mythology around them. There are indeed many things that governments and corporations do not want the public to know about.

Most people don't even think about how democratic governments came to be, and just kind of think it was a backlash against oligarchical rule and the people taking some power - the truth is, and this is not hard to find in recorded speeches and documents from way back to ancient greece all the way to the founding of British Parliament and particularly the US government after the war of independence, that those in power at the time (the wealthy of each age and those who controlled the resources) set these pseudo democratic governments up as a way to placate the population into trusting its 'fake' government - with the big con line being to make people think they had a choice and influence government opinion and direction, whereas in reality the oligarchs use government to influence public opinion and direction.

They do this through information and market control. The controls they put into place they say are to create free markets, to protect the public, to improve quality of life via medicine, education, employment controls etc... but the reality is that the systems governments set up are used to direct people like cattle; to eat the food they want you to buy from the right food manufacturers; to buy medicine from the right pharma giants, the national curriculum and education system used to indoctrinate acceptance of the system 'as it is' without question.

Then they use the promise of protecting the public interest to avoid giving awkward answers - you can't ask certain things because they compromise national security, corporations shouldn't have to reveal their intentions because that gives advantages to their competitors etc etc. Then they artificially engineer some enemies in order the bring people together under the blanket of fear, and claim to be the savior - but of course you can't ask too many questions because of national security, and your freedom has to be cut a little bit more to protect you from 'threats within', and states that won't play ball (many dictators many be cnuts to their own population but the west only hates them when they mess with the western market expansions or threaten control in certain areas - in truth governments don't give a fcuk about human rights - remember under Thatcher, Nelson Mandela was a terrorist, and apartheid was moral - precisely because apartheid protected our oversees interests in a way that more open rule in South Africa would not.

So yes, it is true the much of what goes on in the modern world is more about control, or rather maintaining the status quo, and I think people like Icke, Jones et al have a sense of that... but they run with that sense often into the realm of paranoia and delusion and don't stop with the facts, they join dots up that don't actually have a relationship in the way that they think they do. The fact is these oligarchs do control a lot of the systems, but they are not as joined up and coordinated as the conspiracy theorists assume I don't think - each nation has its own oligarchs, and even of multinational corporations there are none anywhere that have universal control over anything - the corrupt oligarchs in Asia are very different to those in Europe and North America for example. The world is just too big. That isn't to say of course the oligarchs in Asia aren't playing the same game as those in Europe or America of course.

I have a house in Italy and I love it there, but as everyone knows Italy is mafia territory, and particularly south Italy is almost totally governed by them. The way people in Italy see government is simply legal mafia - the way they organise themselves is the same, the way they control resources for the 'Godfathers behind the scenes' is exactly the same... and it truly is, and doesn't take much research to see it. Is made even clearer when looking at events in Italy and their political scandals... the government, mafia and corporations have a very fuzzy boundary indeed, and they all use the same methods, the same channels and even the same people.

If people are really interested in how the world works, I personally would not say the first authority to go to for a good understanding is someone like David Icke (although I would say listen to all sources, but remain intelligently skeptical of all sources) - I would say the first name to go to would be Noam Chomsky. IMO there are few people in the history of humanity that have the same analytic brilliance without paranoid (even if the paranoia is fairly justifiable) embellishment that most conspiracy and NWO theorists tend to show.

Btw, in respect of Alex Jones, the guy is dodgy as fcuk. Have seen some of the 'expert analysis' of things like aspartame on his show and the experts he uses use faulty science like heroin addicts use spoons and needles. He's also shows his dodgy commercial side here in this vid (only 3 mins long) -


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Actually it takes a lot to impress me.
> 
> You don't impress me


 never said I did or want to either why did u feel the need to say I don't impress u?? Lol u were proud of pierce Morgon lol I don't even think pierce Morgons parents are proud of him ....


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> never said I did or want to either why did u feel the need to say I don't impress u?? Lol u were proud of pierce Morgon lol I don't even think pierce Morgons parents are proud of him ....


You're right, that was uncalled for. I apologise.


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> A golf shoe would be more painful and drawn out, it's like a trainer with 10 or so sharp metal points attached to the bottom about a cm long.


On look kimballs back Sorry I mean nottradam lol ahanahahahaha


----------



## Connor b

Only joking kimball Before u start the insults.


----------



## [email protected]

jon-kent said:


> Lol there just shoes with little spikes on the bottom





Kimball said:


> A golf shoe would be more painful and drawn out, it's like a trainer with 10 or so sharp metal points attached to the bottom about a cm long.


I've changed my mind, I'll go with the shoe!


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> You're right, that was uncalled for. I


----------



## latblaster

@Connor b

I should remove that asap.


----------



## Guest

Connor b said:


> Get off this thread mate u haven't been in this discussion so move. On............... :bounce:


Don't tell me where I can post you lascivious creep. Also I like reading the meanderings of a madman so I'm here to stay.


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Cyber blow j. And ur forgiven. Lol. No I'm joking


I think not.


----------



## Connor b

I said I was joking l


----------



## latblaster

I can feel a ban coming on....


----------



## Connor b

I think I removed it. And any way I said I was joking


----------



## Connor b

Jojo knows I was joking. U gona report me jojo ???


----------



## Connor b

Back on topic from now on guys .


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Jojo knows I was joking. U gona report me jojo ???


Course not


----------



## mrbritish

Majestic121 said:


> N how do i know who is one? :-(


just ask them outright ,or if you dont know any get in touch with grand lodge in london and they will give you a list of local lodges

in your area , ring up and ask to join .



Connor b said:


> Note to everyone. Poor attempt at chat up line lol


yes your right i should have just asked a random stranger on the internet for there phone number thats

not creepy at all is it lol



[email protected] said:


> No pinky promise, no cuddles. Them's the rules :lol:


looks like i will have to go on the david ike forum ,cant beat a cuddle from someone

wearing a snazzy tin foil hat lol


----------



## Majestic121

mrbritish said:


> just ask them outright ,or if you dont know any get in touch with grand lodge in london and they will give you a list of local lodges
> 
> in your area , ring up and ask to join .
> 
> yes your right i should have just asked a random stranger on the internet for there phone number thats
> 
> not creepy at all is it lol
> 
> looks like i will have to go on the david ike forum ,cant beat a cuddle from someone
> 
> wearing a snazzy tin foil hat lol


U mean the free masons? Or illumati? :-$ and i was only joking btw


----------



## mrbritish

Majestic121 said:


> U mean the free masons? Or illumati? :-$ and i was only joking btw


the freemasons

the illuminati dont exsist :wink:


----------



## latblaster

mrbritish said:


> the freemasons
> 
> the *illuminati dont exsist* :wink:


Yup, they've obviously got to this man & silenced him!!


----------



## Majestic121

mrbritish said:


> the freemasons
> 
> the illuminati dont exsist :wink:


I meant the how to join the illumati lol i know people in the free mason anyway so joining isn't a problem  anywaysssssss.

*i think they got to this guy*


----------



## latblaster

Has connor been sacked, he went very quickly...just 1 min after his post.

Fvck.....he's been abducted!!


----------



## mrbritish

latblaster said:


> Has connor been sacked, he went very quickly...just 1 min after his post.
> 
> Fvck.....he's been abducted!!


he's watching you tube


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Just had a quick look at this david icke fellas youtube, started the video, he claimed the moon was a hollowed out sphere brought here by aliens to control the earth, i turned off after 10 seconds.


----------



## Connor b

Guys don't watch David icke talking about space and the moon and sh.it. Watch Davis icke explains the new world order. Jesus can u guys read


----------



## Ashcrapper

Mr_Morocco said:


> Just had a quick look at this david icke fellas youtube, started the video, he claimed the moon was a hollowed out sphere brought here by aliens to control the earth, i turned off after 10 seconds.


it is, due to the cheese it is made from its very easy to hollow out and maintain its shape. everyone knows this


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> Guys don't watch Davis icke talking about space and the moon and sh.it. Watch Davis icke explains the new world order. Jesus can u gus read.


yes we can read. we can also spell and type so I would watch the casual insults you paranoid *********


----------



## Connor b

mrbritish said:


> he's watching you tube


No I was on red tube


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> On look kimballs back Sorry I mean nottradam lol ahanahahahaha


I daren't in case you go crying to @Katy and @BigTrev again, you really are a silly little baby, stop with the obsession!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=62252



Connor b said:


> Thank u and can u report kimball for saying nasty things about me he started making up lies and calling me names


Now any chance you can stay on topic with your other obsessions? And I don't mean staring at jojo's backside.


----------



## Kimball

Mr_Morocco said:


> Just had a quick look at this david icke fellas youtube, started the video, he claimed the moon was a hollowed out sphere brought here by aliens to control the earth, i turned off after 10 seconds.


You're not allowed to watch that, it proves he's crazy, watch the other stuff that proves he's a loony instead.


----------



## [email protected]

Ashcrapper said:


> yes we can read. we can also spell and type so I would watch the casual insults you paranoid *********


You're a poet and you didn't know it!......................or did you?


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> I daren't in case you go crying to @Katy and @BigTrev again, you really are a silly little baby, stop with the obsession!
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=62252
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahanahahahah
> 
> Now any chance you can stay on topic with your other obsessions? And I don't mean staring at jojo's backside.


----------



## mrbritish

Mr_Morocco said:


> Just had a quick look at this david icke fellas youtube, started the video, he claimed the moon was a hollowed out sphere brought here by aliens to control the earth, i turned off after 10 seconds.


but it MUST be true its on you tube !!!



Connor b said:


> No I was on red tube


thats a bit worrying ,straight after asking for jo jos phone number ha ha :whistling:


----------



## barsnack

Ashcrapper said:


> yes we can read. we can also spell and type so I would watch the casual insults you paranoid ***********


i called my mate this the other day, when he asked why i called him that, i told him 'ash put the word in my head'...he still looks confused


----------



## Connor b

Google the new mers virus guys. This is not a joke. This is what the government is doing


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> Guys don't watch David icke talking about space and the moon and sh.it. Watch Davis icke explains the new world order. Jesus can u guys read


So, icke is a loon when he talks about space and the moon but is a genius about the new world order:lol:

He claimed to be the son of God on Terry Wogan years ago. Nut Job


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> Google the new mers virus guys. This is not a joke. This is what the government is doing


Can you show me some proof its the government doing it??

It's just a different strain of the SARS virus.


----------



## mrbritish

oh dear....


----------



## bigbob33

Mentalism is rife in this thread


----------



## [email protected]

mrbritish said:


> thats a bit worrying ,straight after asking for jo jos phone number ha ha :whistling:


I just googled red tube, very worrying :lol:


----------



## latblaster

Wonder how long he'll last....?


----------



## Sc4mp0

latblaster said:


> Wonder how long he'll last....?


On this board or out of the psychiatric ward?


----------



## Connor b

latblaster said:


> Wonder how long he'll last....?


Hahahahahahahahaha I'm back now


----------



## Connor b

Sc4mp0 said:


> On this board or out of the psychiatric ward?


I thought he meant on red tube


----------



## Connor b

Guys I can't explain everything it's to long. U have watch David explains 9/11 and the new world order. And Alex jones I for wars .com explains the new world order just subscribe to the Alex jones Chanel just watch one vidio a day if u have time. And don't watch icke talking about planets and that. .... But the illuminate and the new world order


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> I just googled red tube, very worrying :lol: [/. Lol u watch any thing ??


----------



## barsnack

Connor b said:


> Guys I can't explain everything it's to long. U have watch David explains 9/11 and the new world order. And Alex jones I for wars .com explains the new world order just subscribe to the Alex jones Chanel just watch one vidio a day if u have time. And don't watch icke talking about planets and that. .... But the illuminate and the new world order


weird, she appears to be fine on The One SHow


----------



## Connor b

bigbob33 said:


> Mentalism is rife in this thread


 Lol yeah mate especially when kimball is on here


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Connor your a troll, get a life kid


----------



## latblaster

You're really gonna p!ss people off on here, if you keep making sexist comments!


----------



## jon-kent

Connor is a illuminati troll ! Sent BY them to make the real people who are on to them all look like nutters !!


----------



## [email protected]

@Connor b

You obviously strongly believe the things that you're talking about, which is fine, everybody is entitled to their own beliefs and opinions.

However, the way you're going about trying to get your point across is very immature and ineffective.

If you want to have a sensible conversation/debate about this stuff, there are plenty of people on here that are more than happy to do that.

Maybe try to engage your brain a bit before you type and you'll get a better response


----------



## Connor b

latblaster said:


> You're really gonna p!ss people off on here, if you keep making sexist comments!


I never made any sexist comments. Tell me one sexist come t I made????


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> No


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> @Connor b
> 
> You obviously strongly believe the things that you're talking about, which is fine, everybody is entitled to their own beliefs and opinions.
> 
> However, the way you're going about trying to get your point across is very immature and ineffective.
> 
> If you want to have a sensible conversation/debate about this stuff, there are plenty of people on here that are more than happy to do that.
> 
> Maybe try to engage your brain a bit before you type and you'll get a better response


 I have told everyone 100 times to watch David icke explains the new world order. And. 9/11. If u have a spare 30mins watch it guys


----------



## latblaster

Connor b said:


> I never made any sexist comments. Tell me one sexist come t I made????


If you have such a short memory & can't read your posts then you're beyond help.


----------



## Connor b

Mr_Morocco said:


> Connor your a troll, get a life kid


That's what they said to David icke in 1991. When they laughed T him now people aplord and cheer him Do ur research then come back to me ... Or just carry on drinking floride. And getting ur brain programmed watching TV and listening to stupid music


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> I have told everyone 100 times to watch David icke explains the new world order. And. 9/11. If u have a spare 30mins watch it guys


The problem with that is that David Icke is not a very credible person. In fact he's a bit of a nut job.

You're quite young so I'm guessing you've only discovered him fairly recently, whereas others have heard his nonsense for years and don't believe a word he says.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

neg fest


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> I have told everyone 100 times to watch David icke explains the new world order. And. 9/11. If u have a spare 30mins watch it guys


There are quite a few intelligent people on this website and these topics have been talked about over and over again. People have watched and researched all these topics you go on about and have come to the conclusion its a load of bollox.

And if I had a spare 30 minutes I think I'd rather bang my head against the wall then watch that sh1te over again.


----------



## jon-kent

Mr_Morocco said:


> neg fest


What i wanna know is who the fcuk turned him back green !?


----------



## latblaster

Mr_Morocco said:


> neg fest


Let's unleash hell!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

jon-kent said:


> What i wanna know is who the fcuk turned him back green !?


the uk-m white night brigade, they're the forum version of the illuminati


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> The problem with that is that David Icke is not a very credible person. In fact he's a bit of a nut job.
> 
> You're quite young so I'm guessing you've only discovered him fairly recently, whereas others have heard his nonsense for years and don't believe a word he says.


I no more about David icke than any one on this thread I'm meeting him in a few days in Watford London u guys watch his videos about him talking about the moon and sh..it. I keep telling u to watch him explains the new world order he backs it up with evidence watch it and u will c


----------



## latblaster

Put up something credible then....


----------



## jon-kent

Mr_Morocco said:


> the uk-m white night brigade, they're the forum version of the illuminati


It was them 2 freemason/illuminati/lizard men on here lol


----------



## Connor b

latblaster said:


> Let's unleash hell!!


Nah that ain't fair


----------



## Fatstuff

Not read much of this thread but

Aaah David icke


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Lol yeah mate especially when kimball is on here


Why don't you stop trying to get a reaction from me nutjob, you've even posted again in the sticky,



Connor b said:


> Thanks kat Keep an eye kimball for us please he's realy storkinng me on every thread . And calling me names like chubby baby. But if u click on my view profile pic u will c I'm not a chubby baby.


seriously, are you a care in the community case? I'm not even taking the pi55. I am seriously concerned about your mental health.

I won't be responding to you directly again so you better pick somebody else to stalk, I would put you on ignore, but like gymgym, you're lunatic ramblings are too entertaining.


----------



## Connor b

latblaster said:


> Put up something credible then....


How do put a vidio from u tube on to this thread????


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> I no more about David icke than any one on this thread I'm meeting him in a few days in Watford London u guys watch his videos about him talking about the moon and sh..it. I keep telling u to watch him explains the new world order he backs it up with evidence watch it and u will c


This confuses me Connor, why would you believe what he says about one thing but dismiss what he says about something else? If he's the truly great man that you think he is then surely you'd believe everything he says?

Oh and Watford is in Hertfordshire.


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> Why don't you stop trying to get a reaction from me nutjob, you've even posted again in the sticky, seriously, are you a care in the community case? I'm not even taking the pi55. I am seriously concerned about your mental health.
> 
> I won't be responding to you directly again so you better pick somebody else to stalk, I would put you on ignore, but like gymgym you're lunatic ramblings are too entertaining.


 let's end this war kimball let's call a truce mate Lets start again lol


----------



## Kimball

latblaster said:


> Let's unleash hell!!


I can't, negged him too recently sadly. Ill rep some of you so I can


----------



## mrbritish

Connor b said:


> I no more about David icke than any one on this thread I'm meeting him in a few days in Watford London u guys watch his videos about him talking about the moon and sh..it. I keep telling u to watch him explains the new world order he backs it up with evidence watch it and u will c


what evidence does he back it up with ?

david icke is as mad as a box of frogs

he is at home now in his tin foil hat ,throwing his own faeces at the front door as he thinks the

men in black are after him , when all it is is the local paperboy.

the blokes a class A nutjob


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> I can't, negged him too recently sadly. Ill rep some of you so I can


Nnnnaaa come on guys tha ain't fair


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> How do put a vidio from u tube on to this thread????


Click on insert video.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

connor b, click on settings at top of page and go down to your reps, who was last person to give you a green rep?


----------



## jon-kent

@Connor b


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> This confuses me Connor, why would you believe what he says about one thing but dismiss what he says about something else? If he's the truly great man that you think he is then surely you'd believe everything he says?
> 
> Oh and Watford is in Hertfordshire.


 oh yeah Hertfordshire sorry. And I didn't dismiss the other things he says I just mean there's more important things he's talks about the the bloody moon and space. Watch him talk about the new world order and 9/11


----------



## Fatstuff

Look ur all naive

Swine flu is an anagram of fuel wins

The oil industry wants to wipe out humanity!!


----------



## mrbritish

Kimball said:


> I can't, negged him too recently sadly. Ill rep some of you so I can


yep mine are out too


----------



## Connor b

Mr_Morocco said:


> connor b, click on settings at top of page and go down to your reps, who was last person to give you a green rep?


I ain't saying mate


----------



## Connor b

Hahahahahahahahaha u can't neg nothing now boys. Hahahahahahahah


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> I can't, negged him too recently sadly. Ill rep some of you so I can


Kimball let's call a truce mate no more arguing yeah


----------



## jon-kent

Everyone neg him !!!!

(If you havnt already lol)


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Click on insert video.


Where dose it say that jojo ???.


----------



## Connor b

Just got another like from someone lol hahahaha


----------



## Fatstuff

Superneg


----------



## jon-kent

Haha yes done it !


----------



## jon-kent

Hit him with a 1-2 hahaha


----------



## Mr_Morocco

connor b dont be gay its just a forum.. tell us who repped you and ill watch david ickes video about new world order


----------



## Fatstuff

:rolleye:


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> That's what they said to David icke in 1991. When they laughed T him now people aplord and cheer him Do ur research then come back to me ... Or just carry on drinking floride. And getting ur brain programmed watching TV and listening to stupid music


how old are you Connor?


----------



## Kimball

mrbritish said:


> yep mine are out too


Can somebody rep mrbritish, I accidentally negged him on my phone regaining reps!

Sorry mr b!


----------



## Connor b

PaulB said:


> how old are you Connor?


21


----------



## mrbritish

Kimball said:


> Can somebody rep mrbritish, I accidentally negged him on my phone regaining reps!
> 
> Sorry mr b!


Ha ha no worry s


----------



## Connor b

How do u neg someone??


----------



## Connor b

jon-kent said:


> Hit him with a 1-2 hahaha


I reported u for bullying and setting out to give me negs u will be receiving a warming frm the administrators


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Connor b said:


> How do u neg someone??


ill help you if you tell me who repped you :thumb:


----------



## a.notherguy

Connor b said:


> I reported u for bullying and setting out to give me negs u will be receiving a warming frm the administrators


Did you go and tell your mummy aswell?


----------



## mrbritish

Connor b said:


> I reported u for bullying and setting out to give me negs u will be receiving a warming frm the administrators


A warming sounds quite nice

That was jolly nice of you lol


----------



## Connor b

mrbritish said:


> A warming sounds quite nice
> 
> That was jolly nice of you lol


wARNING There is that better correct my spelling


----------



## jon-kent

Connor b said:


> I reported u for bullying and setting out to give me negs u will be receiving a warming frm the administrators


Im hiding under the stairs already


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> ill help you if you tell me who repped you :thumb:


Troublemaker! Look at u, can't just leave it can u!!!


----------



## PaulB

mrbritish said:


> Ha ha no worry s


green


----------



## Connor b

Can I have some reps guys


----------



## resten

dtlv said:


> @Connor b and @Kimball, can you guys please keep this on topic - almost two pages of nonsense, totally unrelated to the thread.


I've just got through about 29 pages of absolute nonsense. 14 more to go :sad:

And if I lasted a second longer in bed for every time I've read "watch david icke", I'd last about 35 seconds


----------



## mrbritish

PaulB said:


> green


Cheers fella

What happens with the negs

If I'm red for more than 10 seconds do I explode ?


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> Can I have some reps guys


Repped for standing your ground. Now stop being a bellend  :laugh:

youll need a few to turn you back green again by the look of it


----------



## Connor b

PaulB said:


> Repped for standing your ground. Now stop being a bellend  :laugh:
> 
> youll need a few to turn you back green again by the look of it


Lol cheers


----------



## PaulB

mrbritish said:


> Cheers fella
> 
> What happens with the negs
> 
> If I'm red for more than 10 seconds do I explode ?


You turn into a reptile....


----------



## jon-kent

mrbritish said:


> Cheers fella
> 
> What happens with the negs
> 
> If I'm red for more than 10 seconds do I explode ?


Nothing happens mate it just lets other people know if your a troll/cnut


----------



## Connor b

They can't handle the truth that there minds have been controlled and they have been lied to there hole life threw controlled media and fake /false goverments Why don't u research the documentry on George bush grandfather funding hittler. U don't no about that do u guys. Why ???. Coz of controlled media. Wake up ur living in a false reality


----------



## PaulB

jon-kent said:


> Nothing happens mate it just lets other people know if your a troll/cnut


how come youre green then:confused1: lol


----------



## Connor b

resten said:


> I've just got through about 29 pages of absolute nonsense. 14 more to go :sad:
> 
> And if I lasted a second longer in bed for every time I've read "watch david icke", I'd last about 35 seconds


Catch up mate. Interesting thread though isn't it


----------



## resten

Connor b said:


> Catch up mate. Interesting thread though isn't it


No, it's completely sh1te and you come across like an absolutely mental c0ck


----------



## Fatstuff

Connor b said:


> They can't handle the truth that there minds have been controlled and they have been lied to there hole life threw controlled media and fake /false goverments Why don't u research the documentry on George bush grandfather funding hittler. U don't no about that do u guys. Why ???. Coz of controlled media. Wake up ur living in a false reality


M8, u r living in a false reality if David icke is your source of (mis)information. Got to love a bit of paranoid conspiracy taken with a small pinch of self satisfying arrogance!


----------



## jon-kent

PaulB said:


> how come youre green then:confused1: lol


Im obviously none of the above


----------



## mrbritish

PaulB said:


> You turn into a reptile....


According to Connor I am one already :-X



Connor b said:


> They can't handle the truth that there minds have been controlled and they have been lied to there hole life threw controlled media and fake /false goverments Why don't u research the documentry on George bush grandfather funding hittler. U don't no about that do u guys. Why ???. Coz of controlled media. Wake up ur living in a false reality


Give us some proof and discuss it instead of just going by

It's on you tube so it has to be real !

If you show us proof we may not think your on day release

From a care home .


----------



## ellisrimmer

I think the Illuminati have negged you for revealing their secrets Connor


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> They can't handle the truth that there minds have been controlled and they have been lied to there hole life threw controlled media and fake /false goverments Why don't u research the documentry on George bush grandfather funding hittler. U don't no about that do u guys. Why ???. Coz of controlled media. * Wake up ur living in a false reality*


But I took the red pill. Did you take the blue one??


----------



## Paz1982

Kimball said:


> I can't, negged him too recently sadly. Ill rep some of you so I can


I just went to neg him and it said the same thing :lol:


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> The initiation for skull and bones was that they had to wa.nk. them selves off in front of each other and drink blood. And again if u don't beleave me watch the skull and bones documentry on u tube Do ur research guys before the sarcasm


oh, we used to do that at scout camp


----------



## resten

Connor b said:


> The initiation for skull and bones was that *they had to wa.nk. them selves off in front of each other* and drink blood. And again if u don't beleave me *watch the skull and bones documentry on u tube* Do ur research guys before the sarcasm


So your research homework was watching men w4nk off in front of each other. This definitely says more about you than it does about us. Dr Snot would be proud


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Where dose it say that jojo ???.


In the reply box, it's the 3rd icon from the right.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for all the reps guys :lol:


----------



## Paz1982

saxondale said:


> oh, we used to do that at scout camp


seems a bit too vampireish... surely soggy biscuit is a better option :lol:


----------



## Connor b

Paz1982 said:


> I just went to neg him and it said the same thing :lol:


Ur like kimball Paz. U always follow me on every thread for some reason


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> They can't handle the truth that there minds have been controlled and they have been lied to there hole life threw controlled media and fake /false goverments Why don't u research the documentry on George bush grandfather funding hittler. U don't no about that do u guys. Why ???. Coz of controlled media. Wake up ur living in a false reality


sorry, knew about that little secret back in the 80`s

conner, at the risk of sounding like my dad "you cant do nothing we didnt do years ago ..........."

for the record I also live in a Fluoride free area so that`s that conspiracy fvcked.


----------



## Paz1982

Connor b said:


> Ur like kimball Paz. U always follow me on every thread for some reason


its not my fault you are already trolling everywhere is it ?


----------



## Bashy

[email protected] said:


> This confuses me Connor, why would you believe what he says about one thing but dismiss what he says about something else? If he's the truly great man that you think he is then surely you'd believe everything he says?
> 
> Oh and Watford is in Hertfordshire.


I dont think we should be too hard on him, after all plenty of grown up religious people cherry pick ideas that they like and ignore ones they dont....those people are knuckle draggers too.


----------



## Connor b

resten said:


> So your research homework was watching men w4nk off in front of each other. This definitely says more about you than it does about us. Dr Snot would be proud


Watch the skull and bones documentry u idi ot. And no u don't c any one wa. nk themselves off in the documentry u doughnut


----------



## saxondale

Paz1982 said:


> seems a bit too vampireish... surely soggy biscuit is a better option :lol:


we were never that good a shot


----------



## Connor b

saxondale said:


> sorry, knew about that little secret back in the 80`s
> 
> conner, at the risk of sounding like my dad "you cant do nothing we didnt do years ago ..........."
> 
> for the record I also live in a Fluoride free area so that`s that conspiracy fvcked.


the for ides in are tap water and bottled water


----------



## resten

Connor b said:


> Watch the skull and bones documentry u idi ot. *And no u don't c any one wa..know themselves off in the documentry u doughnut*


Lad, you can't call me an idiot when you misspell documentary and generally write like a thalidomide victim.

But, did it make you sad that there was no w4nking?


----------



## Sc4mp0

[email protected] said:


> In the reply box, it's the 3rd icon from the right.


This bloody video better be good.


----------



## latblaster

C'mon Connor put some good vids up, & I'll let you into the secret of bypassing the swear filter!

Possibly...


----------



## Connor b

Sc4mp0 said:


> This bloody video better be good.


I'm trying to do it but I can't. Explain again some one please how I get a vidio frm u tube on here


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> the for ides in are tap water and bottled water


you dont want to know what else is in water mate, really, you don`t.


----------



## Connor b

Connor b said:


> the for ides in are tap water and bottled water


Hahahahahahahahaha this guy thinks he lives in a floride free area. Lol there no such thing


----------



## mrbritish

He won't put any videos up .........

As all they will be is of some complete lunatic

Throwing wild made up accusations with no facts to back

Them up .


----------



## Connor b

Why do the goverment make babies have over 25 shots of vaccines before the age of 2 ???


----------



## latblaster

You copy the video, by right clicking, then go to the 2nd from left on the tool bar on quick reply, & paste it in there.


----------



## Connor b

How did the terrorists frm caves in afgan come to the us and do 9/11 and manage to defeat the USA multi billion dollar air defence industries that the Russians couldn't beat


----------



## mrbritish

@Connor b

Just copy and paste the link to the video in question .


----------



## Connor b

mrbritish said:


> @Connor b
> 
> Just copy and paste the link to the video in question .


 I can't do it I'm **** at technology I'm trying


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> Why do the goverment make babies have over 25 shots of vaccines before the age of 2 ???


coughs - they don`t, neither of mine have had any jabs due to a family history of febrile convulsions, your looking sillier every hour conner


----------



## Paz1982

mrbritish said:


> @Connor b
> 
> Just copy and paste the link to the video in question .


or just tell us what to type in youtube.... or anything its not so taxing is it ?


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> I'm trying to do it but I can't. Explain again some one please how I get a vidio frm u tube on here


just post a link and I will embed it for you


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha this guy thinks he lives in a floride free area. Lol there no such thing


you said "added fluoride" -



> Does my water contain fluoride?
> 
> We don't artificially fluoridate any of our water supplies


http://www.yorkshirewater.com/your-water-services/drinking-water/water-quality/drinking-water-standards/whats-in-your-water.aspx

woops.


----------



## Connor b

Paz1982 said:


> or just tell us what to type in youtube.... or anything its not so taxing is it ?


David icke new work order ww3. Put that in u tube


----------



## Connor b

saxondale said:


> you said "added fluoride" -
> 
> http://www.yorkshirewater.com/your-water-services/drinking-water/water-quality/drinking-water-standards/whats-in-your-water.aspx
> 
> woops.


The goverment /illuminati have been putting floride in our water since the 1950s. That's a fact. Just like they riddle our food with aspartame


----------



## Connor b

PaulB said:


> just post a link and I will embed it for you


I don't no how to mate I'm o,d school I'm real sh..it with technology


----------



## latblaster

What browser are you using, IE, Firefox or Chrome?


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Why do the goverment make babies have over 25 shots of vaccines before the age of 2 ???


So that they don't contract contagious diseases......

And the government don't MAKE anybody do anything. It's the parents' choice.


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> The goverment /illuminati have been putting floride in our water since the 1950s. That's a fact. Just like they riddle our food with aspartame


no, that`s not how it works

I`ve quoted a source and included a link to the original article, now it`s your turn to do the same.


----------



## Connor b

Some post up on this thread the vidio on u tube called David icke new world order ww3. It will answer. Everything and make this thread a lot easisier


----------



## Ashcrapper

latblaster said:


> What browser are you using, IE, Firefox or Chrome?


I believe he is using Loonyfox with the tin foil extension


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> Some post up on this thread the vidio on u tube called David icke new world order ww3. It will answer. Everything and make this thread a lot easisier


Connor, I'm sure that deep down you are a sane and slightly normal individual so I will offer you a tip, when trying to get people to follow your way of thinking, it is generally not the best idea to continually tell them to listen to a man who claims he is the son of god and that the royal family are shapeshifting lizards.


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> I don't no how to mate I'm o,d school I'm real sh..it with technology


Go to the video on you tube, right click on the address bar and copy, come back to the forum, right click in the reply box and paste. It will come up as a link and then somebody will fix it for you.

It's like @Donny dog all over again :lol:


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> Some post up on this thread the vidio on u tube called David icke new world order ww3. It will answer. Everything and make this thread a lot easisier


conner - often it`s better to read (or watch) the rebuttal before the original programme, it means you are looking at things with a more inquisative mind, this bollox has been around for at least 40 years.


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> I don't no how to mate I'm o,d school I'm real sh..it with technology







this one?


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> So that they don't contract contagious diseases......
> 
> And the government don't MAKE anybody do anything. It's the parents' choice.


Yeah these contagious diseases that are man made in labs and then they tell us we have to have these shots of everything to make sure we don't catch it knowing that these vaccines are riddled with cancer viruses which will activate in our bodies if we're lucky when we hit 40. Guys were dead already people who are born today are dead already


----------



## Connor b

PaulB said:


> this one?


 nice one mate. Cheers


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> Yeah these contagious diseases that are man made in labs and then they tell us we have to have these shots of everything to make sure we don't can't it. Not knowing that these vaccines are riddled with cancer viruses which will activate in our bodies if we're lucky when we hit 40. Guys were dead already people who are born today are dead already


right, now your just been a knob and an offensive one at that.


----------



## Connor b

Connor b said:


> nice one mate. Cheers


Watch this guys then c if u call me a troll after . .


----------



## Connor b

saxondale said:


> right, now your just been a knob and an offensive one at that.


Truth hurts don't it mate. Or am I a troll


----------



## Paz1982

Connor b said:


> Some post up on this thread the vidio on u tube called David icke new world order ww3. It will answer. Everything and make this thread a lot easisier


TBH am not gonna sit here for half an hour listening to that dribble


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> Truth hurts don't it mate. Or am I a troll


no mate, your not clever enough to be a troll, your just a silly kid.


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Yeah these contagious diseases that are man made in labs and then they tell us we have to have these shots of everything to make sure we don't can't it. Not knowing that these vaccines are riddled with cancer viruses which will activate in our bodies if we're lucky when we hit 40. Guys were dead already people who are born today are dead already


I actually feel really sorry for you if you believe that.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> Truth hurts don't it mate. Or am I a troll


no, trolls can be generally clever. you're just a stupid bastard. amusing though so carry on


----------



## latblaster

What are your thoughts on Julian Assange & Wikileaks, Connor?


----------



## Connor b

latblaster said:


> What are your thoughts on Julian Assange & Wikileaks, Connor?


Never heard of it. I'm to busy researching the new world order.


----------



## Connor b

Connor b said:


> nice one mate. Cheers


Mate could u put one more up. The vidio that was underneath that one will do


----------



## Mez

PaulB said:


> this one?


Screw that, it's 33 mins long.


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> I actually feel really sorry for you if you believe that.


My advice is stock up on deca. And fruit for ur immune system That's what I'm doing. Lol


----------



## jon-kent

GM fruit ?


----------



## Connor b

Mez said:


> Screw that, it's 33 mins long.


Is that to long for u poor chap I've been watching these every day for a year I no more than u can imagine in ur imaginary world that u live in. Watch it mate. And wake up


----------



## Connor b

jon-kent said:


> GM fruit ?


Make sure there organic


----------



## Paz1982

jon-kent said:


> GM fruit ?


hes gonna survive on dbol/deca and fruit :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> My advice is stock up on deca. And fruit for ur immune system That's what I'm doing. Lol


Sooooo steroids and fruit will stop my children dying from the immunisations they had as babies? Ok yeah I'll nip to the shops now


----------



## latblaster

GM fruit is not Organic Connor, how in the world can it be? Are you crackers?


----------



## Connor b

Guys do u no the cure for cancer is fruit. It's a natural defence against cancer and kills the cancer cells in are bodies but the goverment knows this and make sure they spray it with stuff that kills the substance in fruit which kills cancer u need to watch David icke explain it its a fact. It's to long to explain .


----------



## Mez

Connor b said:


> Is that to long for u poor chap I've been watching these every day for a year I no more than u can imagine in ur imaginary world that u live in. Watch it mate. And wake up


No offence mate, but not gonna listen to someone who can't even spell "video".


----------



## Connor b

latblaster said:


> GM fruit is not Organic Connor, how in the world can it be? Are you crackers?


I never said it was. I said make sure. It's organic fruit u buy


----------



## Connor b

Mez said:


> No offence mate, but not gonna listen to someone who can't even spell "video".


I can spell mate I'm typing fast and not worried about my spelling


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Guys do u no the cure for cancer is fruit. It's a natural defence against cancer and kills the cancer cells in are bodies but the goverment knows this and make sure they spray it with stuff that kills the substance in fruit which kills cancer u need to watch David icke explain it its a fact. It's to long to explain .


Oh ffs!!

Connor you need to get out and do normal 21 year old guy stuff. Go to the gym, go to the pub, whatever but stop watching this crap on youtube!!


----------



## Ashcrapper




----------



## PaulB




----------



## murphy2010

Connor b said:


> Guys do u no the cure for cancer is fruit. It's a natural defence against cancer and kills the cancer cells in are bodies but the goverment knows this and make sure they spray it with stuff that kills the substance in fruit which kills cancer u need to watch David icke explain it its a fact. It's to long to explain .


----------



## johnnya

Oh holy f.ck. @Milky @Katy please make it stop its boiling my p.sh.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor - serious question for you here.

If the New World Order are evil and are plotting to kill us all whilst doing many other deadly deeds, why havent they killed David Icke and/or Alex Jones as they are spilling all their secrets publicly.


----------



## latblaster

Connor b said:


> I never said it was. I said make sure. It's organic fruit u buy


See your post #711 then!


----------



## Milky

johnnya said:


> Oh holy f.ck. @Milky @Katy please make it stop its boiling my p.sh.


Don't drag me into this sh*t....

:lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0

I'm actually starting to feel sorry for the fella.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Milky said:


> Don't drag me into this sh*t....
> 
> :lol:


clearly one of them


----------



## latblaster

What sort of work do you do, Connor. Don't have to name the company I just wondered.


----------



## Milky

Ashcrapper said:


> clearly one of them


I am.

One of what ?


----------



## latblaster

The Illuminati...


----------



## Ashcrapper

Milky said:


> I am.
> 
> One of what ?


very clever Milky, very clever indeed


----------



## Milky

Ashcrapper said:


> very clever Milky, very clever indeed


Thank you, l am a member of Blockbusters but they went bump.

Don't know if this counts for anything ?


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> I am.
> 
> One of what ?





latblaster said:


> The Illuminati...


Shhhhh!


----------



## Ashcrapper

Milky said:


> Thank you, l am a member of Blockbusters but they went bump.
> 
> Don't know if this counts for anything ?


its well known amongst those who dont live in the false reality world that Bob Holness was a prominent figure in the illuminati


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> Shhhhh!


Is this some kind of MOD privilege l am not aware of ?


----------



## jon-kent

Can connor count to potato ?


----------



## Milky

Ashcrapper said:


> its well known amongst those who dont live in the false reality world that Bob Holness was a prominent figure in the illuminati


" l'll have a P please Bob "

:lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Is this some kind of MOD privilege l am not aware of ?


You've lost me :lol:


----------



## johnnya

Milky said:


> " l'll have a P please Bob "
> 
> :lol:


*sorry bud see your roped in now:thumb:*


----------



## Milky

Connor B,

Apart from your craziness do you have anything to offer relating to training etc ?


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> You've lost me :lol:


Being one of these " illuminations " there waffling on about...


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> Mate could u put one more up. The vidio that was underneath that one will do


----------



## Paz1982

Milky said:


> Being one of these " *illuminations* " there waffling on about...


 :lol: milky thinks hes of down blackpool


----------



## rob w

Did we find out who had the best Lat Spread?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

the mods are all related to each other


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Guys do u no the cure for cancer is fruit. It's a natural defence against cancer and kills the cancer cells in are bodies but the goverment knows this and make sure they spray it with stuff that kills the substance in fruit which kills cancer u need to watch David icke explain it its a fact. It's to long to explain .


FFS, IT'S FVCKING OUR!!!!


----------



## mrbritish

Well the video still did not explain anything

Basically David icke stood up and charged a load of gullible mugs god knows how much , to sit there and watch him make a load of crap up .

Talking about how many wars USA have started since ww2 compared to Iran that he says is 0

I'm pretty shure they were at war with Iraq ?

I love a conspiracy but David icke is mader than Conner

I have read more plausible story's in the Sunday sport


----------



## Kimball

Mr_Morocco said:


> the mods are all related to each other


I heard that, @Milky is @dtlv 16th cousin 14 times removed. Weird stuff!


----------



## Milky

Kimball said:


> I heard that, @Milky is @dtlv 16th cousin 14 times removed. Weird stuff!


Whats weird is l don't know who removed me then put me back :confused1:


----------



## latblaster

Ashcrapper is really Milky...


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Being one of these " illuminations " there waffling on about...


Ah gotcha.

I wouldn't know because I'm not one of *them* h34r:


----------



## phoenix1980

All this reducing world population is straight from dan browns new book, guess dan browns inferno is another of connor b's research manuals lol.


----------



## [email protected]

rob w said:


> Did we find out who had the best Lat Spread?


Yes it's Alex Jones from the one show


----------



## Ashcrapper

latblaster said:


> Ashcrapper is really Milky...


we dont talk about that.


----------



## Jamiegeddon

It's okay guys. I've broken the third wall to reveal the hidden secrets of the Illuminati. http://illuminati-order.com/join.html (this is real and Jon's secret treehouse isn't the headquarters)

@jon-kent I think our hidden tree house has been compromised.


----------



## Milky

phoenix1980 said:


> All this reducing world population is straight from dan browns new book, guess dan browns inferno is another of connor b's research manuals lol.


My wife has a method of reducing the population, no sex, tell you what, it fu8king works as well !


----------



## [email protected]

latblaster said:


> Ashcrapper is really Milky...


 mg:


----------



## [email protected]

Jamiegeddon said:


> It's okay guys. I've broken the third wall to reveal the hidden secrets of the Illuminati. http://illuminati-order.com/join.html (this is real and Jon's secret treehouse isn't the headquarters)
> 
> @jon-kent I think our hidden tree house has been compromised.


Oh bugger does that mean I need to get out of the Jacuzzi?


----------



## rob w

I can't believe Conner didn't start this thread! Go on Conner lad, defend your corner, don't let them grind you down!


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> My wife has a method of reducing the population, no sex, tell you what, it fu8king works as well !


She's one of* them*! Get out while you still can :lol:


----------



## Jamiegeddon

[email protected] said:


> Oh bugger does that mean I need to get out of the Jacuzzi?


It's okay. You're in the secret of secrets level 49. The Jacuzzi isn't available for anyone below level 30.


----------



## latblaster

@Connor b


----------



## jon-kent

Jamiegeddon said:


> It's okay guys. I've broken the third wall to reveal the hidden secrets of the Illuminati. http://illuminati-order.com/join.html (this is real and Jon's secret treehouse isn't the headquarters)
> 
> @jon-kent I think our hidden tree house has been compromised.


Dont worry mate by the looks of people who believe in all this lizard man stuff they wouldnt have the strength to climb up the rope ladder or the sense to open the door !


----------



## Paz1982

[email protected] said:


> She's one of* them*! Get out while you still can :lol:


I think hes just wanting to get 'in' now and then :whistling:


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Connor B,
> 
> Apart from your craziness do you have anything to offer relating to training etc ?


Yep, if he trains really hard, he can stop the new world order


----------



## Jamiegeddon

I wonder if anyone actually reading this thinks we're being serious with our comments?


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Oh ffs!!
> 
> Connor you need to get out and do normal 21 year old guy stuff. Go to the gym, go to the pub, whatever but stop watching this crap on youtube!!


I go gym every day I'm going tonight my gym open till midnight


----------



## Connor b

phoenix1980 said:


> All this reducing world population is straight from dan browns new book, guess dan browns inferno is another of connor b's research manuals lol.


 no actualy


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Connor b said:


> I go gym every day I'm going tonight my gym open till midnight


Do you actually believe in this nonsense? Do you get happy meals from the Grand Lodge with your Mickey Mouse ears?


----------



## Connor b

PaulB said:


>


Cheers mate


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> I go gym every day I'm going tonight my gym open till midnight


Ok but that wasn't the real point of my post.

It sounds like this stuff is taking over your whole life! You're 21, go out and enjoy life, don't sit inside watching video after video on youtube, it's not good for you.


----------



## latblaster

Connor b said:


> I go *TO THE* gym every day I'm going tonight my gym open till midnight


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> Whats weird is l don't know who removed me then put me back :confused1:


I suppose it must have been the new world order, or to spell it correctly naw word odre


----------



## Kimball

latblaster said:


> View attachment 123538
> 
> 
> @Connor b


I'm guessing Connor has had a lot of experience with puppets in police interview rooms.


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Kimball said:


> I'm guessing it must have been the new world order, or to spell it correctly naw word odre


Novus Ordo Seclorum* I think that's latin for "What the fvck am I reading?"


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Ok but that wasn't the real point of my post.
> 
> It sounds like this stuff is taking over your whole life! You're 21, go out and enjoy life, don't sit inside watching video after video on youtube, it's not good for you.


Yeah I need a girl friend lol.


----------



## latblaster

Connor b said:


> Yeah I need a girl friend lol.


Why not become ghey?


----------



## Jamiegeddon

He replied to @jojo1 but nobody else, she's so in!


----------



## Connor b

rob w said:


> Did we find out who had the best Lat Spread?


Yeah kimball messaged me and said my back is better he asked me for advice to get more width so I helped him out


----------



## Connor b

rob w said:


> I can't believe Conner didn't start this thread! Go on Conner lad, defend your corner, don't let them grind you down!


It's all the fluoride there drinking and aspartame in there foods its gone to there head they can't face reality the goverment is killing u and ur family. With the vaccines gmo foods,,, fluoride,,,,, aspartame in everything etc etc.


----------



## rob w

Connor b said:


> Yeah kimball messaged me and said my back is better he asked me for advice to get more width so I helped him out


That sounds so wrong.


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Yeah kimball messaged me and said my back is better he asked me for advice to get more width so I helped him out


See that's quite funny


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Yeah I need a girl friend lol.


So go out and find one! Just for the love of god, don't tell her all this David Icke stuff :nono:


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Connor b said:


> It's all the fluoride there drinking and aspartame in there foods its gone to there head they can't face reality the goverment is killing u and ur family. With the vaccines gmo foods,,, fluoride,,,,, aspartame in everything etc etc.


I have flouride in my toothpaste, am I being controlled by the government?


----------



## jon-kent

Why is it always a certain type of person who believes in all this bollox and is paranoid as fcuk !!

This should give you a idea of why he acts like this lol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/226173-masteron.html


----------



## latblaster

Jamiegeddon said:


> I have flouride in my toothpaste, am I being controlled by the government?


Yes...but you don't know it.


----------



## Kimball

rob w said:


> That sounds so wrong.


It was the message asking if he could have my length that disturbed me most to be fair.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

jon-kent said:


> Why is it always a certain type of person who believes in all this bollox and is paranoid as fcuk !!
> 
> This should give you a idea of why he acts like this lol
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/226173-masteron.html


They're called window lickers mate


----------



## Connor b

Jamiegeddon said:


> I have flouride in my toothpaste, am I being controlled by the government?


Yes. Why are they putting fluoride in are toothpaste. These are the things that need to be asked did u no hittler used fluoride in the concentration camps in the water to dumb down the people down and make them docile Do ur home work guys this stuff is on line check it out


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Yes. Why are they putting fluoride in are toothpaste. These are the things that need to be asked did u no hittler used fluoride in the concentration camps in the water to dumb down the people down and make them docile Do ur home work guys this stuff is on line check it out


OUR Forrest!


----------



## rob w

Connor b said:


> It's all the fluoride there drinking and aspartame in there foods its gone to there head they can't face reality the goverment is killing u and ur family. With the vaccines gmo foods,,, fluoride,,,,, aspartame in everything etc etc.


Why do the Lizards want us to have strong teeth?


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Connor b said:


> Yes. Why are they putting fluoride in are toothpaste. These are the things that need to be asked did u no hittler used fluoride in the concentration camps in the water to dumb down the people down and make them docile Do ur home work guys this stuff is on line check it out


I thought it was to strengthen tooth enamel and decrease bacteria but hey, what do I know... I wasn't alive when the concentration camps were. Pretty sure he didn't give them water but yeah....


----------



## rob w

Kimball said:


> It was the message asking if he could have my length that disturbed me most to be fair.


Actually did laugh out loud!


----------



## latblaster

Connor b said:


> Yes. Why are they putting fluoride in are toothpaste. These are the things that need to be asked did u no hittler used fluoride in the concentration camps in the water to dumb down the people down and make them docile Do ur home work guys this stuff is on line check it out


This says it's true...

http://canadianawareness.org/2012/09/everything-you-wanted-to-know-about-fluoride-but-were-afraid-to-ask/


----------



## jon-kent

From his masteron thread -

"I'm just scared of gear mate keep thinking its gona give me a heart attack lol it doesn't help when u watch documentaries on u tube about old pros dieing young and wrestlers having heart disease in there 30s . Lol makes me a bait nervous."

Sounds like you need to stop fcuking watching stuff on youtube mate lol


----------



## Connor b

Jamiegeddon said:


> I thought it was to strengthen tooth enamel and decrease bacteria but hey, what do I know... I wasn't alive when the concentration camps were. Pretty sure he didn't give them water but yeah....


Yes he did mate check it on line he gave them lots of water. Lots and lots.


----------



## Connor b

jon-kent said:


> From his masteron thread -
> 
> "I'm just scared of gear mate keep thinking its gona give me a heart attack lol it doesn't help when u watch documentaries on u tube about old pros dieing young and wrestlers having heart disease in there 30s . Lol makes me a bait nervous."
> 
> Sounds like you need to stop fcuking watching stuff on youtube mate lol


Hahahahaha


----------



## Connor b

latblaster said:


> This says it's true...
> 
> http://canadianawareness.org/2012/09/everything-you-wanted-to-know-about-fluoride-but-were-afraid-to-ask/


Thank you mate. So everyone who's write now. Hahahahahahahahaha do ur research and grow and wake up for ur sake and ur family's this stuff is real


----------



## johnnya

Stick your new world order up your bangle I just won a loaf off muscle food....GET IN


----------



## dtlv

I personally believe that Icke is a deliberate misinformationist for the illuminati - who better to throw off the scent as to what the Illuminati are really doing than someone claiming to be out to expose them?

Is actually the thing that makes the most sense when you read and listen to what he says - is a delightful weave of fact, speculation, and total fantasy. Just enough fact to make the scientifically and economically illiterate think its credible so they don't research any further, and just enough bullsh1t so that those who are literate dismiss his claims and don't investigate properly either.


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> Yeah I need a girl friend lol.


Mate, you're young, a bit gullible and probably looking for some answers in life. People like you are easily sucked into stuff like this. (no offence) You're the kind of person who could easily be brain washed into a cult.

Stop watching all the crap on you tube, go get hench and find yourself a girlfriend. If the new world order comes in, so what!! There's nothing you, I or anyone else can do to stop it.


----------



## Connor b

dtlv said:


> I personally believe that Icke is a deliberate misinformationist for the illuminati - who better to throw off the scent as to what the Illuminati are really doing than someone claiming to be out to expose them?
> 
> Is actually the thing that makes the most sense when you read and listen to what he says - is a delightful weave of fact, speculation, and total fantasy. Just enough fact to make the scientifically and economically illiterate think its credible so they don't research any further, and just enough bullsh1t so that those who are literate dismiss his claims and don't investigate properly either.


Wrong


----------



## Connor b

PaulB said:


> Mate, you're young, a bit gullible and probably looking for some answers in life. People like you are easily sucked into stuff like this. (no offence) You're the kind of person who could easily be brain washed into a cult.
> 
> Stop watching all the crap on you tube, go get hench and find yourself a girlfriend. If the new world order comes in, so what!! There's nothing you, I or anyone else can do to stop it.


Yeah my dad says that as well lol


----------



## jon-kent

johnnya said:


> Stick your new world order up your bangle I just won a loaf off muscle food....GET IN


----------



## rob w

Connor b said:


> Yes he did mate check it on line he gave them lots of water. Lots and lots.


That's right he had big shower blocks.

Sorry.


----------



## Connor b

PaulB said:


> Mate, you're young, a bit gullible and probably looking for some answers in life. People like you are easily sucked into stuff like this. (no offence) You're the kind of person who could easily be brain washed into a cult.
> 
> Stop watching all the crap on you tube, go get hench and find yourself a girlfriend. If the new world order comes in, so what!! There's nothing you, I or anyone else can do to stop it.


 But this stuff is true mate. It's a fact I have done so much research I no so much about this its main stream media don't tell us coz main stream media like everything else is controlled Just watch ur Alex jones. And. Jesse Ventura on u tube guys. Educate your selves To the false reality u are living in while the illuminati carry out there agenda


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Wrong


You really need some lessons in respect!


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> Yeah my dad says that as well lol


Listen to him then...


----------



## mrbritish

I have been getting strange looks all day

For laughing at my phone

Conner you definitely made this thread fella ;-)


----------



## [email protected]

PaulB said:


> Listen to him then...


This ^^^^^^^!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kimball

PaulB said:


> Listen to him then...


The longer this goes on the more convinced I am that they're probably in the freezer in the basement.


----------



## dtlv

Connor b said:


> Wrong


How so?


----------



## Connor b

PaulB said:


> Listen to him then...


I have hyper awareness /hyper vigilance I'm very smart mate. I don't listen to any one not even my dad


----------



## [email protected]

dtlv said:


> I personally believe that Icke is a deliberate misinformationist for the illuminati - who better to throw off the scent as to what the Illuminati are really doing than someone claiming to be out to expose them?
> 
> Is actually the thing that makes the most sense when you read and listen to what he says - is a delightful weave of fact, speculation, and total fantasy. Just enough fact to make the scientifically and economically illiterate think its credible so they don't research any further, and just enough bullsh1t so that those who are literate dismiss his claims and don't investigate properly either.


They really could have picked somebody less annoying and smug. Every time I see him I just want to staple things to his head!

Then again, maybe that's the point....


----------



## Fatstuff

Connor b said:


> But this stuff is true mate. It's a fact I have done so much research I no so much about this its main stream media don't tell us coz main stream media like everything else is controlled Just watch ur Alex jones. And. Jesse Ventura on u tube guys. Educate your selves To the false reality u are living in while the illuminati carry out there agenda


Lol all ur info comes from YouTube, read a book you plum.


----------



## Fatstuff

Connor b said:


> I have hyper awareness /hyper vigilance I'm very smart mate. I don't listen to any one not even my dad


Troll


----------



## mrbritish

Connor b said:


> But this stuff is true mate. It's a fact I have done so much research I no so much about this its main stream media don't tell us coz main stream media like everything else is controlled Just watch ur Alex jones. And. Jesse Ventura on u tube guys. Educate your selves To the false reality u are living in while the illuminati carry out there agenda


I still have not seen one ounce of proof

Just cos some lunatic says it's true on you tube it

Does not make it real .


----------



## ellisrimmer

PaulB said:


> Mate, you're young, a bit gullible and probably looking for some answers in life. People like you are easily sucked into stuff like this. (no offence) *You're the kind of person who could easily be brain washed into a cult. *
> 
> Stop watching all the crap on you tube, go get hench and find yourself a girlfriend. If the new world order comes in, so what!! There's nothing you, I or anyone else can do to stop it.


I love this line


----------



## Fatstuff

mrbritish said:


> I still have not seen one ounce of proof
> 
> Just cos some lunatic says it's true on you tube it
> 
> Does not make it real .


Unless your hyper aware/vigilant from fluoride avoidance!!


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> I have hyper awareness /hyper vigilance I'm very smart mate. I don't listen to any one not even my dad


Maybe you have a hyper imagination.... You listen to David Icke

If I was your dad I'd be extremely worried about you.


----------



## WannaGetHench

conner, pics or noalexjones/davidicke


----------



## Connor b

mrbritish said:


> I have been getting strange looks all day
> 
> For laughing at my phone
> 
> Conner you definitely made this thread fella ;-)


just like the illuminatie will Cary out there new world order cauce of how u and the rest of the population think. Just watch Alex jones on u tube mate this is facts


----------



## Mez

phoenix1980 said:


> All this reducing world population is straight from dan browns new book, guess dan browns inferno is another of connor b's research manuals lol.


Ssssshhhhhhhh

I'm saving inferno for on holiday.


----------



## Fatstuff

Connor b said:


> just like the illuminatie will Cary out there new world order cauce of how u and the rest of the population think. Just watch Alex jones on u tube mate this is facts


Because**

Watch ___ on YouTube does not equal fact! Just opinion and a misguided one at that!


----------



## rob w

Connor b said:


> I have hyper awareness /hyper vigilance I'm very smart mate. I don't listen to any one not even my dad


What, like Wolverine?


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> Yes. Why are they putting fluoride in are toothpaste. These are the things that need to be asked did u no hittler used fluoride in the concentration camps in the water to dumb down the people down and make them docile Do ur home work guys this stuff is on line check it out


conner mate - I`m back from walking my dog, do you have a link to your claim that added fluoride is been put in my tap water to contradict my link to the water suppliers claim that they dont?

cue loads of wild claims, but no link.


----------



## Connor b

rob w said:


> What, like Wolverine?


Lol hahahaha I duno did he have hyper awarness. I'm hitting the gym now gotta keep my back better than kimballs !!!!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

saxondale said:


> conner mate - I`m back from walking my dog, do you have a link to your claim that added fluoride is been put in my tap water to contradict my link to the water suppliers claim that they dont?
> 
> cue loads of wild claims, but no link.


He seen it on u tube, dis is facts!


----------



## zack amin

Connor b said:


> I have hyper awareness /hyper vigilance I'm very smart mate. I don't listen to any one not even my dad


Is your dad one off them Connor?


----------



## Connor b

saxondale said:


> conner mate - I`m back from walking my dog, do you have a link to your claim that added fluoride is been put in my tap water to contradict my link to the water suppliers claim that they dont?
> 
> cue loads of wild claims, but no link.


 I don't no how to link mate. But if u go on u tube and type Alex jones goverment puts fluoride in water. He will explain and yes with facts. (((I'm hitting the gym.


----------



## mrbritish

Connor b said:


> just like the illuminatie will Cary out there new world order cauce of how u and the rest of the population think. Just watch Alex jones on u tube mate this is facts


There is no illuminati

They shut shop years and years ago

Freemasons are not takeing over the world

We meet up do some strange things ,have a meal ,get drunk and give our money to charity s

Helping people is hardly makeing over the world is it :-(


----------



## ellisrimmer

Connor b said:


> just like the illuminatie will *C*ary out there new world order cauce of how u and the rest of the population think. Just watch Alex jones on u tube mate this is facts


so many questions to ask, and not all are about conspiracy theories, I'm just gonna ask one more, and don't get me wrong your spelling and grammar are poor but i'm not a grammar Nazi. All I want to know is why why why in your misspelling of carry did you capitalise the 'C', I just can't see why you would do that. You're writing a line, you're about to write carry, and you click the caps button? why on earth. It's the biggest mystery. I'm just completely puzzled as the two buttons are not even close.


----------



## dtlv

mrbritish said:


> There is no illuminati
> 
> They shut shop years and years ago
> 
> Freemasons are not takeing over the world
> 
> We meet up do some strange things ,have a meal ,get drunk and give our money to charity s
> 
> Helping people is hardly makeing over the world is it :-(


Just to make Connor feel better and that he hasn't been wasting his youth, can you just pretend for a while you guys are hell bent on taking over the world?

It'll make his day, and you can count it as an act of charity to someone in need, 'cause he needs some help in this thread, the poor lad!


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> I don't no how to link mate. But if u go on u tube and type Alex jones goverment puts fluoride in water. He will explain and yes with facts. (((I'm hitting the gym.


so that`s a no then?


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> I don't no how to link mate. But if u go on u tube and type Alex jones goverment puts fluoride in water. He will explain and yes with facts. (((I'm hitting the gym.


Connor, you are super smart. You really need to learn how to copy and paste a link or embed a video ; )

When you do your research, do you ever look at counter arguments about the new world order?


----------



## resten

PaulB said:


> Connor, you are super smart. You really need to learn how to copy and paste a link or embed a video ; )
> 
> *When you do your research, do you ever look at counter arguments about the new world order?*


No mate, he's too busy watching videos of guys w4nking themselves off in front of each other


----------



## Kimball

PaulB said:


> Connor, you are super smart. You really need to learn how to copy and paste a link or embed a video ; )
> 
> When you do your research, do you ever look at counter arguments about the new world order?


He's 'busy' at the gym, meaning frapping off to redtube again and opening the chest freezer door and asking his mum why she won't wake up and make his tea.


----------



## PaulB

resten said:


> No mate, he's too busy watching videos of guys w4nking themselves off in front of each other





Kimball said:


> He's 'busy' at the gym, meaning frapping off to redtube again and opening the chest freezer door and asking his mum why she won't wake up and make his tea.


That's a lot of [email protected]


----------



## skd

clever cnuts


----------



## [email protected]

resten said:


> No mate, he's too busy watching videos of guys w4nking themselves off in front of each other





Kimball said:


> He's 'busy' at the gym, meaning frapping off to redtube again and opening the chest freezer door and asking his mum why she won't wake up and make his tea.


I wouldn't speculate about his whereabouts if I were you, he'll call you bad names when he comes back and really hurt your feelings :crying:


----------



## resten

[email protected] said:


> I wouldn't speculate about his whereabouts if I were you, he'll call you bad names when he comes back and really hurt your feelings :crying:


This recent influx of bellends really is ongoing


----------



## [email protected]

resten said:


> This recent influx of bellends really is ongoing


I know, young and extremely misguided. It's a shame really.


----------



## Mez

ellisrimmer said:


> so many questions to ask, and not all are about conspiracy theories, I'm just gonna ask one more, and don't get me wrong your spelling and grammar are poor but i'm not a grammar Nazi. All I want to know is why why why in your misspelling of carry did you capitalise the 'C', I just can't see why you would do that. You're writing a line, you're about to write carry, and you click the caps button? why on earth. It's the biggest mystery. I'm just completely puzzled as the two buttons are not even close.


Because Cary is a name and phones automatically change it to a capital, like mine just has.


----------



## Mez

But my phone also spells things for me ?

So can't understand the cauce or vidio ?


----------



## jon-kent

skd said:


> clever cnuts


Is he your nephew or something ? Thats 3 times you've posted now saying cnuts/bullies/leave him alone !

Look at this thread and the other one he started and tell me he aint a troll


----------



## ellisrimmer

jon-kent said:


> Is he your nephew or something ? Thats 3 times you've posted now saying cnuts/bullies/leave him alone !
> 
> Look at this thread and the other one he started and tell me he aint a troll


Think he may be a conspiracy theorist that is really wanting to bite and say why JFK was shot by the FBI etc but does not want to get flamed like Connor.


----------



## skd

jon-kent said:


> Is he your nephew or something ? Thats 3 times you've posted now saying cnuts/bullies/leave him alone !
> 
> Look at this thread and the other one he started and tell me he aint a troll


nah...


----------



## jon-kent

ellisrimmer said:


> Think he may be a conspiracy theorist that is really wanting to bite and say why JFK was shot by the FBI etc but does not want to get flamed like Connor.


Yeah i reckon so as well lol, crazies gotta stick together mate !

Just for the record i think 9/11 was dodgy lol


----------



## skd

ellisrimmer said:


> Think he may be a conspiracy theorist that is really wanting to bite and say why JFK was shot by the FBI etc but does not want to get flamed like Connor.


flame me mate, if it makes you feel goooood


----------



## ellisrimmer

skd said:


> flame me mate, if it makes you feel goooood


Haha you're not denying it, let it out and tell us we're wrong and that the government are slowly killing us!


----------



## saxondale

skd said:


> flame me mate, if it makes you feel goooood


can you show me where the fluoride is been introduced to my water supply then? Conner conveniently shut up when i pressed him on the claim


----------



## zack amin

saxondale said:


> can you show me where the fluoride is been introduced to my water supply then? Conner conveniently shut up when i pressed him on the claim


Fluoride is a cover up, us conspiracy theorists are just feeding you that.. Keeps you from realising were pi$sing in your drinking water


----------



## skd

saxondale said:


> can you show me where the fluoride is been introduced to my water supply then? Conner conveniently shut up when i pressed him on the claim


I don't fcuking know lol. I drink loads of tap water,

and I drink aspartame in diet red bull.

who gives a sh1t. but why flame someone for an alternative view


----------



## Fatstuff

skd said:


> I don't fcuking know lol. I drink loads of tap water,
> 
> and I drink aspartame in diet red bull.
> 
> who gives a sh1t. but why flame someone for an alternative view


It's the arrogance I have a problem with


----------



## [email protected]

skd said:


> I don't fcuking know lol. I drink loads of tap water,
> 
> and I drink aspartame in diet red bull.
> 
> who gives a sh1t. but why flame someone for an alternative view


To be fair he doesn't do himself any favours. I've suggested to him a few times that he would get his point across much better if he wasn't so confrontational and abusive but he chose to ignore my advice.

Also he isn't really open to anybody else's views or opinions .......


----------



## saxondale

skd said:


> I don't fcuking know lol. I drink loads of tap water,
> 
> and I drink aspartame in diet red bull.
> 
> who gives a sh1t. but why flame someone for an alternative view


i`ve not flamed anybody mate, I`m simply leading Conner somewhere he can show the forum he has a point - at the moment he just sounds like a loon.


----------



## jon-kent

Check his other thread where he didnt listen to all the people trying to help him out ! If he isnt on a wind up then he's one of them people who wants everyone to listen to his opinion but then sticks his fingers in his ears when someone talks back


----------



## Connor b

ellisrimmer said:


> so many questions to ask, and not all are about conspiracy theories, I'm just gonna ask one more, and don't get me wrong your spelling and grammar are poor but i'm not a grammar Nazi. All I want to know is why why why in your misspelling of carry did you capitalise the 'C', I just can't see why you would do that. You're writing a line, you're about to write carry, and you click the caps button? why on earth. It's the biggest mystery. I'm just completely puzzled as the two buttons are not even close.


R u feeling alright I don't no why it's a capital c are u taking the p.i.s.s. and I can spell but I'm typing fast and not looking at my spelling and I'm on an iPad f that helps sherlock. . Jesus. Lol


----------



## phoenix1980

Mez said:


> Ssssshhhhhhhh
> 
> I'm saving inferno for on holiday.


Soz, I read mine on holiday good read , I'll say no more except Harry poter dies :tongue:


----------



## skd

Fatstuff said:


> It's the arrogance I have a problem with


Fair play.


----------



## Connor b

saxondale said:


> i`ve not flamed anybody mate, I`m simply leading Conner somewhere he can show the forum he has a point - at the moment he just sounds like a loon.


I'm telling every one to go on u tube and listen to David icke explains the new world order and orwells 1984. And also( Jesse Ventura ). And Alex jones watching a 30min vidio on either of these guys explaining the new world order would alter ur mind and u would wake up and relise u have been lied to ur hole life through goverment and media .. ... Which are illuminatie controlled or go eat some more aspartame And drink the floride water. This stuff is on line guys go and RESEARCH ...... If ur bothered if not don't


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> To be fair he doesn't do himself any favours. I've suggested to him a few times that he would get his point across much better if he wasn't so confrontational and abusive but he chose to ignore my advice.
> 
> Because
> 
> Also he isn't really open to anybody else's views or opinions .......


 because they don't no what there talking about there commenting on things they haven't researched and no sod all about I have research every day for the last year I no what I. Talking about .


----------



## Connor b

PaulB said:


> Connor, you are super smart. You really need to learn how to copy and paste a link or embed a video ; )
> 
> When you do your research, do you ever look at counter arguments about the new world order?


No mate do u no why ??? Cauce there are no counter arguments. And that's another fact. Like I've said 100 times guys go on u tube and watch Alex jones and David icke new world order. They cover many topics. Watch learn and enjoy


----------



## phoenix1980

Connor b said:


> I'm telling every one to go on u tube and listen to David icke explains the new world order and orwells 1984. And also( Jesse Ventura ). And Alex jones watching a 30min vidio on either of these guys explaining the new world order would alter ur mind and u would wake up and relise u have been lied to ur hole life through goverment and media .. ... Which are illuminatie controlled or go eat some more aspartame And drink the floride water. This stuff is on line guys go and RESEARCH ...... If ur bothered if not don't


Then what? What do we do with this new found knowledge? Just live your life you've got alot of work to put into your back if you want it to be as good as @Kimball . You won't ever catch up fapping to David whatshisface lol


----------



## Connor b

resten said:


> No mate, he's too busy watching videos of guys w4nking themselves off in front of each other


That wasn't in the documentry. But was told in the documentry. If u watch the documentry on skull and bones society it will tell u or google it


----------



## Connor b

phoenix1980 said:


> Then what? What do we do with this new found knowledge? Just live your life you've got alot of work to put into your back if you want it to be as good as @Kimball . You won't ever catch up fapping to David whatshisface lol


My back is wider than kimbals and better simitry and balance


----------



## Connor b

phoenix1980 said:


> Then what? What do we do with this new found knowledge? Just live your life you've got alot of work to put into your back if you want it to be as good as @Kimball . You won't ever catch up fapping to David whatshisface lol


I don't no mate but it will wake u up coz right now ur under an illusion just like the rest of society


----------



## Connor b

Now u mite wake up


----------



## jordidza

yh apparently these people killed tupac and michael jackson ...


----------



## Connor b

PaulB said:


>


Exactly ,,,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Connor b

Ashcrapper said:


> Connor - serious question for you here.
> 
> If the New World Order are evil and are plotting to kill us all whilst doing many other deadly deeds, why havent they killed David Icke and/or Alex Jones as they are spilling all their secrets publicly.


Coz that would be a bit obvious wouldn't it But they killed John f k. Who spoke out against secret society's. oh I bet u dint no that well go u tube and u can c and hear JFK speech on secret society's. ..... That's why they got rid of him coz he wouldn't carry out the illuminates agenda


----------



## phoenix1980

Zomg..... Tru fax these vids are!!! Connor b you iz speshul!!


----------



## Connor b

And why are we in afgan and Iraq and places like that. . Yeah it's for oil. Bit whats else did they find there. .....LITHIUM. And what's lithium used for. Every mobile phone every computer and soon to be electric cars .... It's so we can continue are western modern way of life and keep them in a third world to stop the progressing. Bet u didn't no about the lithium


----------



## Connor b

Milky said:


> Don't drag me into this sh*t....
> 
> :lol:


lol. It's an interesting thread mate. It's just kimball u need to watch lol


----------



## Connor b

I don't need to say any thing else just watch these videos and wake up.


----------



## Fatstuff

Connor b said:


> No mate do u no why ??? Cauce there are no counter arguments. And that's another fact. Like I've said 100 times guys go on u tube and watch Alex jones and David icke new world order. They cover many topics. Watch learn and enjoy


No counter arguments??? There's a feature length vid called 'debunking David icke'!

No doubt u won't have seen it, u won't bother watching it and if u did u wont listen or believe it because your so far up ur own ar5e that anything anybody says is wrong and you and David icke (who's credibility is questionable at best) are right and that's that!

Also stop using the word fact as I think you are mixing it up with the word opinion.


----------



## Bashy

Fcuk me is the boy still going on!

I hope the Illuminati hurry up and take the cnut out


----------



## latblaster

Poor little lamb, he's going to so tired at big school this morning.

I think he's a troll he also seems a bit fixated about Kimball....


----------



## Paz1982

Connor b said:


> I have hyper awareness /hyper vigilance * I'm very smart mate*. I don't listen to any one not even my dad


I think everybody can see that this is just not true :lol:


----------



## Mez

Oh god, he's learnt how to upload vid's.


----------



## Sc4mp0

I'm guessing from his posts about fluoride in water that he doesn't drink any, and that's where the actual problem lies.


----------



## johnnya

This thread is like the dirty girl in class......I know I shouldn't be here but I can't stay out of it..hope it ends differently though...she got clomidia


----------



## Kimball

latblaster said:


> Poor little lamb, he's going to so tired at big school this morning.
> 
> I think he's a troll he also seems a bit fixated about Kimball....


A bit fixated! I think I might need a restraining order against the seemingly psychotic chubby little baby.

He's starting to mention me almost as much as Icke?

Perhaps he's realised I'm the local leader of the illuminati? And to be fair I think you'd all agree he is raging ranting proof of the need for population control.


----------



## ellisrimmer

I don't know how you can be so into David Icke and not have heard any of his lizard theories.


----------



## latblaster

Kimball said:


> I'm the local leader of the illuminati?


More proof!!!!


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> I'm telling every one to go on u tube and listen to David icke explains the new world order and orwells 1984. And also( Jesse Ventura ). And Alex jones watching a 30min vidio on either of these guys explaining the new world order would alter ur mind and u would wake up and relise u have been lied to ur hole life through goverment and media .. ... Which are illuminatie controlled or go eat some more aspartame And drink the floride water. This stuff is on line guys go and RESEARCH ...... If ur bothered if not don't


Conner, do you not see it`s you thats been lied to by Mr Icke etc? one simple link to prove my water has added fluoride and I will believe you, no link - and you are a loon


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> because they don't no what there talking about there commenting on things they haven't researched and no sod all about I have research every day for the last year I no what I. Talking about .


how do you know I havnt been reading about this for the last 30 years?


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> No mate do u no why ??? Cauce there are no counter arguments. And that's another fact. Like I've said 100 times guys go on u tube and watch Alex jones and David icke new world order. They cover many topics. Watch learn and enjoy


There is always a counter argument, you always need to look at both sides of the coin. You are a brain washed extremist.


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> That wasn't in the documentry. But was told in the documentry. If u watch the documentry on skull and bones society it will tell u or google it


con - the place (something cove?) is that secret I watched a full length documentary about it on Channel 4 back in the early 90`s - how underground is that!


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> Watch these guys. And u will c I'm not talki g. Sh.i.t


u taki g. Sh.i.t


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> And why are we in afgan and Iraq and places like that. . Yeah it's for oil. Bit whats else did they find there. .....LITHIUM. And what's lithium used for. Every mobile phone every computer and soon to be electric cars .... It's so we can continue are western modern way of life and keep them in a third world to stop the progressing. Bet u didn't no about the lithium


sorry fella, no Lithium in Afghanistan, think they already own Bolivia



> One of the largest reserve base[note 2] of lithium is in the Salar de Uyuni area of Bolivia, which has 5.4 million tonnes. US Geological Survey, estimates that in 2010 Chile had the largest reserves by far (7.5 million tonnes)[43] and the highest annual production (8,800 tonnes). Other major suppliers include Australia, Argentina and China





> Stephen Peters, the head of the USGS's Afghanistan Minerals Project, said that he was unaware of USGS involvement in any new surveying for minerals in Afghanistan in the past two years. 'We are not aware of any discoveries of lithium,' he said."[46]


source - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium

there is a chart of major Litium producing countries for you on the same page


----------



## saxondale

johnnya said:


> This thread is like the dirty girl in class......I know I shouldn't be here but I can't stay out of it..hope it ends differently though...she got clomidia


the govt gave it her (apparently)


----------



## latblaster

Well there seems to be lots of opposing info on Lithium in Afghan, but I found this.

So maybe numpy might be on the right track...?

http://articles.latimes.com/2013/mar/24/world/la-fg-afghanistan-mines-20130324


----------



## Sc4mp0

latblaster said:


> More proof!!!!


Have this thread not taught you anything????

Look on UTube


----------



## Kimball

Sc4mp0 said:


> Have this thread not taught you anything????
> 
> Look on UTube


Yes l.ook at Davi.s I.ck u I'd.i-ot y c.nt yu lr.n an get hy.pa sma.rt lyk wot I I.s


----------



## latblaster

Sc4mp0 said:


> Have this thread not taught you anything????
> 
> Look on UTube


The more I look on here, the more it seems UKM is an Illuminati Conclave!!!

Or is it Enclave...?


----------



## saxondale

latblaster said:


> Well there doesnt seem to be lots of opposing info on Lithium in Afghan, but I found this.
> 
> So maybe numpy might be on the right track...?
> 
> http://articles.latimes.com/2013/mar/24/world/la-fg-afghanistan-mines-20130324


not very encouraging - is it?


----------



## rob w

Connor b said:


> My back is wider than kimbals and better simitry and balance


Only on UK-M could there be an Illuminati/ Back thread. Any vids on back training you recommend?


----------



## zack amin

saxondale said:


> not very encouraging - is it?


Why?


----------



## johnnya

Kimball said:


> Yes l.ook at Davi.s I.ck u I'd.i-ot y c.nt yu lr.n an get hy.pa sma.rt lyk wot I I.s


i c.n. r.ad y.u.e wr.t.g l.l


----------



## Kimball

johnnya said:


> i c.n. r.ad y.u.e wr.t.g l.l


That's because you can speak illuminos too, another one outed


----------



## Connor b

ellisrimmer said:


> I don't know how you can be so into David Icke and not have heard any of his lizard theories.


Of course I no about the lizard theories sorry lizard facts. Watch the vidio guys that I uploaded. Or are u to scared of the truth.


----------



## Connor b

latblaster said:


> Well there seems to be lots of opposing info on Lithium in Afghan, but I found this.
> 
> So maybe numpy might be on the right track...?
> 
> http://articles.latimes.com/2013/mar/24/world/la-fg-afghanistan-mines-20130324


Yes it mentions the lithium in there in that article


----------



## bigbob33

This sh1t is still going then? Lol


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> Of course I no about the lizard theories sorry lizard facts. Watch the vidio guys that I uploaded. Or are u to scared of the truth.


Hahahahahahahaha @ Lizard Facts.

You know what, I'm really boted today so when I get home I will watch the video. I have to be somewhere at 17:30, if I'm too scared to go out of the house I'll blame you.


----------



## Connor b

Watch em mate I'm putting on a few more today I'm putting up evidence of what I'm saying is true. If its not someone please put up evidence that that is the case of what I'm saying not being true


----------



## Connor b

bigbob33 said:


> This sh1t is still going then? Lol


I've gota spread the word mate this is important sh.i. .t


----------



## Fatstuff

Connor b said:


> Watch em mate I'm putting on a few more today I'm putting up evidence of what I'm saying is true. If its not someone please put up evidence that that is the case of what I'm saying not being true


U really need to learn what the words evidence and fact mean


----------



## Connor b

Fatstuff said:


> U really need to learn what the words evidence and fact mean


Watch these videos mate then make ur counter argument Rite now u haven't so u can't comment on it


----------



## resten

FFS why do you keep posting 5+ replies in a row?!


----------



## Fatstuff

Connor b said:


> Watch these videos mate then make ur counter argument Rite now u haven't so u can't comment on it


I am on my phone so can't put vids up but I told u the name of a feature length counter argument and u ignored it. So carry on trolling but learn what evidence and fact means before frivolously throwing them around!


----------



## Connor b

resten said:


> FFS why do you keep posting 5+ replies in a row?!


Cauce everyone said I'm chatting sh.i..t. And these will prove I'm not but u got to watch em wen u can


----------



## Connor b

Fatstuff said:


> I am on my phone so can't put vids up but I told u the name of a feature length counter argument and u ignored it. So carry on trolling but learn what evidence and fact means before frivolously throwing them around!


I will check it out


----------



## Mez

Connor b said:


> . This will answer ur question on fluoride in are water and lithium in are water Etc etc


It's "OUR" not are !


----------



## jon-kent

My fellow lizards have allowed me to show you all the spy camera footage we have set up in connors bedroom, it shows him posting on here.....


----------



## Connor b

jon-kent said:


> My fellow lizards have allowed me to show you all the spy camera footage we have set up in connors bedroom, it shows him posting on here.....


. Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Kimball

Mez said:


> It's "OUR" not are !


I think that is beyond his comprehension, I've tried. There is no conspiracy in it so I think your advice is invisible.


----------



## B4PJS

http://dwi.defra.gov.uk/consumers/advice-leaflets/fluoridemap.pdf

Fluoride map of the UK showing background levels of fluoride in the water and also the areas with added fluoride.


----------



## jon-kent

@Connor b

Are you really from london or are you a yank ?........with a quad bike ???


----------



## Connor b

Frm London


----------



## latblaster

Connor...really the Lizard stuff...it's a bit...how do I put it??

Fvcking Crackers!!!!!

Serious question & I promise you I'm not having a pop at you. Have you ever seen the doc about depression or a similar condition?


----------



## Connor b

B4PJS said:


> http://dwi.defra.gov.uk/consumers/advice-leaflets/fluoridemap.pdf
> 
> Fluoride map of the UK showing background levels of fluoride in the water and also the areas with added fluoride.


----------



## Connor b

latblaster said:


> Connor...really the Lizard stuff...it's a bit...how do I put it??
> 
> Fvcking Crackers!!!!!
> 
> Serious question & I promise you I'm not having a pop at you. Have you ever seen the doc about depression or a similar condition?


. Why would I I'm not depressed one bit. !!!!


----------



## Connor b

latblaster said:


> Connor...really the Lizard stuff...it's a bit...how do I put it??
> 
> Fvcking Crackers!!!!!
> 
> Serious question & I promise you I'm not having a pop at you. Have you ever seen the doc about depression or a similar condition?


have u been to the docs. .about a condition or depression ?? Watch the videos mate I've put loads up u clearly haven't cause ur still talking rubbish. Or are u to afraid to watch them cauce u no I'm right. ... Watch them and prove me wrong


----------



## jon-kent

Yeah watch that latblaster you doughnut !!!

Fcuking place is full of them lizard cnuts connor your wasting your time here mate !


----------



## Sc4mp0

latblaster said:


> Connor...really the Lizard stuff...it's a bit...how do I put it??
> 
> Fvcking Crackers!!!!!
> 
> Serious question & I promise you I'm not having a pop at you. Have you ever seen the doc about depression or a similar condition?


If anything I'd say opposite scale, adhd or something like that.


----------



## resten

Sc4mp0 said:


> If anything I'd say opposite scale, adhd or something like that.


The inability to deal with any sort of social situation would suggest somewhere on the higher end of the autism scale - but those folk actually tend to be really smart


----------



## latblaster

Connor b said:


> have u been to the docs. .about a condition or depression ?? Watch the videos mate I've put loads up u clearly haven't cause ur still talking rubbish. Or are u to afraid to watch them cauce u no I'm right. ... Watch them and prove me wrong


If you've bothered to read my posts which it seems you haven't, you'd see that I haven't dissed everything you've said.

In a couple of cases I've put up supporting evidence, but this still doesn't mean evidence is fact. Then you say I'm still talking rubbish..which is odd.

You did however, mention in another thread that you suffer from anxiety, & I was attempting to draw this out of you as you seem a bit too obsessed with all the 'alternative views'.

Do you work & what do you do?


----------



## Jamiegeddon

@Connor b - please stop trying to back up your claims by posting links to YT. In my opinion most of these videos are quite bias and never look at the possibility that it might not be anything after all. I respect you for sticking your heels in and defending your corner, regardless of everyone else's opinion but you're not going to win here mate, if you want to discuss conspiracy theories why don't you try 'GodProduction' that is more down your street.

When I was a bit younger I was fascinated with the idea of conspiracy, a world of secrets and lies embedded within the fabrics of our reality but back then, I was more susceptible to indoctrination and believing everything I was told because I thought it was truthful - I mean, why would anyone lie to us? But I woke up and decided not to believe in all of these stories because it just takes up your entire life when you could be doing something more constructive with it.


----------



## MyStyle

Connor b said:


> Cauce everyone said I'm chatting sh.i..t. And these will prove I'm not but u got to watch em wen u can


You can't PROVE anything because you have no FACTS. All you have are a bunch of "theories" from some tin foil hat trooper.

I've probably spent as many hours as you watching conspiracy documentaries over the past years believe me, but I have dismissed the majority of it (not all of it), because most of it is infact utter bullsh!t. You take all of this as fact simply because someone made a video about it. You actually seem to have lost the plot slightly mate. Go for a few pints with your pals at the pub before your head explodes.


----------



## Connor b

latblaster said:


> If you've bothered to read my posts which it seems you haven't, you'd see that I haven't dissed everything you've said.
> 
> In a couple of cases I've put up supporting evidence, but this still doesn't mean evidence is fact. Then you say I'm still talking rubbish..which is odd.
> 
> You did however, mention in another thread that you suffer from anxiety, & I was attempting to draw this out of you as you seem a bit too obsessed with all the 'alternative views'.
> 
> Do you work & what do you do?


i work part time in virgin active gym. ... But I don't train there .... Yeah my anixety only realy effects me when I take gear cauce I'm nervous about gear but that's it realy .... And hper awareness/ hyper vigilance But it doesn't effect me at All or bother me ...


----------



## Connor b

MyStyle said:


> You can't PROVE anything because you have no FACTS. All you have are a bunch of "theories" from some tin foil hat trooper.
> 
> I've probably spent as many hours as you watching conspiracy documentaries over the past years believe me, but I have dismissed the majority of it (not all of it), because most of it is infact utter bullsh!t. You take all of this as fact simply because someone made a video about it. You actually seem to have lost the plot slightly mate. Go for a few pints with your pals at the pub before your head explodes.


 I don't drink mate. And if u watch the videos u will c that they support everything with evidence and facts u clearly haven't watched the ones I have posted cauce if u did u will no this


----------



## latblaster

Connor b said:


> i work part time in virgin active gym. ... But I don't train there .... Yeah my anixety only realy effects me when I take gear cauce I'm nervous about gear but that's it realy .... And hper awareness/ hyper vigilance But it doesn't effect me at All or bother me ...


How does this hyper awareness affect you, do you have lots of thoughts at times as if perhaps too many?

I'm not taking the p!ss.


----------



## Connor b

Jamiegeddon said:


> @Connor b - please stop trying to back up your claims by posting links to YT. In my opinion most of these videos are quite bias and never look at the possibility that it might not be anything after all. I respect you for sticking your heels in and defending your corner, regardless of everyone else's opinion but you're not going to win here mate, if you want to discuss conspiracy theories why don't you try 'GodProduction' that is more down your street.
> 
> When I was a bit younger I was fascinated with the idea of conspiracy, a world of secrets and lies embedded within the fabrics of our reality but back then, I was more susceptible to indoctrination and believing everything I was told because I thought it was truthful - I mean, why would anyone lie to us? But I woke up and decided not to believe in all of these stories because it just takes up your entire life when you could be doing something more constructive with it.


Bit I like researching this and there not conspiracie theroies there facts backed up by evidence if u don't want to watch what I have posted fine but don't com,met on something u don't no about ...


----------



## Connor b

latblaster said:


> How does this hyper awareness affect you, do you have lots of thoughts at times as if perhaps too many?
> 
> I'm not taking the p!ss.


 If u read my post I said it doesn't effect me or bother me U wouldn't no someone has hyper awarness looking at them


----------



## Connor b

Connor b said:


> If u read my post I said it doesn't effect me or bother me U wouldn't no someone has hyper awarness looking at them


 Have u watched any of the videos I've posted ????


----------



## latblaster

Connor b said:


> If u read my post I said it doesn't effect me or bother me U wouldn't no someone has hyper awarness looking at them


Ok, I'll rephrase that. How do you know you have hyperawareness, what do you notice that makes you aware of it?


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Connor b said:


> Bit I like researching this and there not conspiracie theroies there facts backed up by evidence if u don't want to watch what I have posted fine but don't com,met on something u don't no about ...


I have actually spent a good couple of years and the majority of my bookshelf is full of books on conspiracies. It was a fun hobby for a while but it got boring. Evidence isn't the same as a video. 'Documentaries' do not tell the truth, they are just opinions. Opinions from loosely minded individuals who believe they know the truth.

The S&S, HAARP, Flouride, FEMA, Illuminati, Billderbergs, JFK's assassination, Area 51, 9/11, NWO, Rosicrucians, Freemasons... I've researched them all and I've given up chasing that cloud.


----------



## latblaster

HAARP has alot of credibilty it seems...


----------



## johnnya

latblaster said:


> Ok, I'll rephrase that. How do you know you have hyperawareness, what do you notice that makes you aware of it?


Your patience is outstanding


----------



## Kimball

latblaster said:


> Ok, I'll rephrase that. How do you know you have hyperawareness, what do you notice that makes you aware of it?


Haven't you seen limitless? Who do you think that factual film was based on.

If you can't spot hyper awareness from looking at them does the tin foil hat and dribble give it away.


----------



## Jamiegeddon

latblaster said:


> HAARP has alot of credibilty it seems...


That's one of the interesting conspiracy theories. Lots of people are convinced it was the reason behind Haiti. Imagine if America had a weapon that could control the weather. Scary.


----------



## Majestic121

But the real question is... Can this thread get more posts than im straight????


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> Haven't you seen limitless? Who do you think that factual film was based on.
> 
> If you can't spot hyper awareness from looking at them does the tin foil hat and dribble give it away.


 yeah like limitless but with no fu..c.kin pill. Lol.


----------



## jon-kent

Connor - use youtube for what its meant for !


----------



## Connor b

latblaster said:


> Ok, I'll rephrase that. How do you know you have hyperawareness, what do you notice that makes you aware of it?


I don't no why they hyper awareness cauce being hyper has nothing to do with it I'm not in any way at all Its hard to explain mate .. I c it as a gift if any thing. Rather than an illness ....


----------



## Connor b

jon-kent said:


> Connor - use youtube for what its meant for !


Hahahahahahahahaha that was good


----------



## jon-kent

Majestic121 said:


> But the real question is... Can this thread get more posts than im straight????


Never ! And i dont even know what the fcuk that thread is about anymore lol. I dont even look in it


----------



## dtlv

@Connor b - you seem to not understand the basic difference between subjective interpretation and circumstantial evidence, and objective data and proof.

Nothing you have posted proves anything about anything, and your inability to recognize that, even when other people repeatedly make that point to you does nothing but make people less likely to take you seriously - if your goal is to spread awareness you are failing miserably and need to change the kind of thing you are posting and present higher quality evidence.... if your goal is to troll however or discredit a lot of the theories you claim to believe you are doing well.

A second point I think you are missing is most people on this thread do actually agree that there is collusion and deceit within political and corporate institutions, and that such groups of people do seek to mislead and control the population - this is not disputed by most. The problem is that you seem to focus on and get excited about the stories and ideas which are sensational but are actually debunked, rather than the real issues of control.

The fact you seem so impressed with Alex Jones, who sensationalizes everything and makes a lot of money from peddling this stuff, does you little credit either - the fact that you only cite people like Jones and Icke and their lectures and opinions does you no favors because they themselves are not sources of evidence, they are sources of opinion - or at best they summarize some evidence but without a high level of detail.

I actually agree with you, and Alex Jones on SOME of the issues raised, but just because someone like Jones is close to being right on some things it doesn't mean he is right on all things - you have to question beyond what is presented, and not take it all on face value... and that applies equally to beliefs you like as well as those you don't.


----------



## jon-kent

Connor b said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha that was good


You watched a nearly 5min long video in 2mins ?????

CONNOR'S A LIZARD MAN !!!!


----------



## MyStyle

Connor b said:


> I don't drink mate. And if u watch the videos u will c that they support everything with evidence and facts u clearly haven't watched the ones I have posted cauce if u did u will no this


Oh yeah I forgot.. Lizard facts


----------



## Connor b

Mikey81 said:


> I like the commitment from the lad head butting the car window


Lol the bird in the airport dropping in front of everyone with the trolley


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Connor b said:


> . Tell us what u think of this


Interesting idea but probably won't happen. Makes it less conceivable when the reporter is doing a recording in front of a green screen to make the video look more plausible. The video ends directly on the same old chestnut - the government spying on us.


----------



## B4PJS

Mikey81 said:


> I like the commitment from the lad head butting the car window


Almost as committed as @Connor b is to David Icke and Aled Jones...

Connor, a word of advice that I really think you should take seriously. You would not receive so much ridicule and abuse if you just slowed down a bit, paid people some respect and actually debated like an adult. Personally I think you have a mild form of dyslexia where you get frustrated when trying to put across your argument, as you can think about it nice and straight but when you go to write it down it comes out wrong. Just slow down, pay a bit more attention to your spelling and grammar, find other sources other than YouTube and the two people mentioned previously and then maybe, just maybe, we can have an intelligent debate on the conspiracy theories.

Also, a bit of a random question for you. Would you class everyone who is successful as being "one of them" and how would you define that success? Top 1% of earners? Top 5% of earners?


----------



## Connor b

B4PJS said:


> Almost as committed as @Connor b is to David Icke and Aled Jones...
> 
> Connor, a word of advice that I really think you should take seriously. You would not receive so much ridicule and abuse if you just slowed down a bit, paid people some respect and actually debated like an adult. Personally I think you have a mild form of dyslexia where you get frustrated when trying to put across your argument, as you can think about it nice and straight but when you go to write it down it comes out wrong. Just slow down, pay a bit more attention to your spelling and grammar, find other sources other than YouTube and the two people mentioned previously and then maybe, just maybe, we can have an intelligent debate on the conspiracy theories.
> 
> Also, a bit of a random question for you. Would you class everyone who is successful as being "one of them" and how would you define that success? Top 1% of earners? Top 5% of earners?


 Well it depends what u mean by succesfull ??.


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Connor b said:


> Well it depends what u mean by succesfull ??.


Connor, @B4PJS is asking you, do you class everyone who is successfully making money being a member of the 'Illuminati' or the 'Skull and Cross Bones'. I think.


----------



## Connor b

And I can spell its just that I typing fast and not watching my spelling and no I don't have dyslexia mate. Jesus. People on here keep diagnosing me with things. Are u all doctors or something. Lol


----------



## B4PJS

Connor b said:


> Well it depends what u mean by succesfull ??.


That was my question to you...


----------



## Connor b

Jamiegeddon said:


> Connor, @B4PJS is asking you, do you class everyone who is successfully making money being a member of the 'Illuminati' or the 'Skull and Cross Bones'. I think.


 He's not talking about the illuminatie. He never mentioned them


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Connor b said:


> He's not talking about the illuminatie. He never mentioned them


I'm pretty sure the entire point of this thread is the Illuminati, no?


----------



## B4PJS

Connor b said:


> And I can spell its just that I typing fast and not watching my spelling and no I don't have dyslexia mate. Jesus. People on here keep diagnosing me with things. Are u all doctors or something. Lol


Well please slow down and pay attention to your spelling and grammar. Makes it easier for the rest of us to decipher your cryptic messages.

I was only asking about the dyslexia as that is how I am, and I can sense the same feeling of frustration coming from you that I feel when I have to write too much and when people don't seem to be able to grasp the concepts I am putting across to them.


----------



## B4PJS

Jamiegeddon said:


> I'm pretty sure the entire point of this thread is the Illuminati, no?


 



Connor b said:


> He's not talking about the illuminatie. He never mentioned them


"one of them" not mean anything to you? And it is Illuminati.


----------



## Ashcrapper

dtlv said:


> @Connor b - you seem to not understand the basic difference between subjective interpretation and circumstantial evidence, and objective data and proof.
> 
> Nothing you have posted proves anything about anything, and your inability to recognize that, even when other people repeatedly make that point to you does nothing but make people less likely to take you seriously - if your goal is to spread awareness you are failing miserably and need to change the kind of thing you are posting and present higher quality evidence.... if your goal is to troll however or discredit a lot of the theories you claim to believe you are doing well.
> 
> A second point I think you are missing is most people on this thread do actually agree that there is collusion and deceit within political and corporate institutions, and that such groups of people do seek to mislead and control the population - this is not disputed by most. The problem is that you seem to focus on and get excited about the stories and ideas which are sensational but are actually debunked, rather than the real issues of control.
> 
> The fact you seem so impressed with Alex Jones, who sensationalizes everything and makes a lot of money from peddling this stuff, does you little credit either - the fact that you only cite people like Jones and Icke and their lectures and opinions does you no favors because they themselves are not sources of evidence, they are sources of opinion - or at best they summarize some evidence but without a high level of detail.
> 
> I actually agree with you, and Alex Jones on SOME of the issues raised, but just because someone like Jones is close to being right on some things it doesn't mean he is right on all things - you have to question beyond what is presented, and not take it all on face value... and that applies equally to beliefs you like as well as those you don't.


yeh you would say that. nutter


----------



## Connor b

B4PJS said:


> That was my question to you...


Succesfull financially. In life with a good job . . . I think a certain element of luck comes into it were told if u do g.c.s.e. at school and u get all a in ur exams ur smart and can get a good job when realy it's not the case and letters in the alphabet shouldn't determine someone's future in what they can and can't do There's people in jobs today that they shouldn't be in like skinny security guards in supermarkets and on club doors who couldn't bench 10 kg. but they have the job cauce they have the badge that they done the exam for when realy in a job like that for example and like others should be hired on how u LOOK .))). I got no exams at school but I'm a million times smarter the people at Oxford university ....


----------



## jon-kent

Connor b said:


> Succesfull financially. In life with a good job . . . I think a certain element of luck comes into it were told if u do g.c.s.e. at school and u get all a in ur exams ur smart and can get a good job when realy it's not the case and letters in the alphabet shouldn't determine someone's future in what they can and can't do There's people in jobs today that they shouldn't be in like skinny security guards in supermarkets and on club doors who couldn't bench 10 kg. but they have the job cauce they have the badge that they done the exam for when realy in a job like that for example and like others should be hired on how u LOOK .))). *I got no exams at school but I'm a million times smarter the people at Oxford university ....*


Now i know your a troll conor lol


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Connor b said:


> Succesfull financially. In life with a good job . . . I think a certain element of luck comes into it were told if u do g.c.s.e. at school and u get all a in ur exams ur smart and can get a good job when realy it's not the case and letters in the alphabet shouldn't determine someone's future in what they can and can't do There's people in jobs today that they shouldn't be in like skinny security guards in supermarkets and on club doors who couldn't bench 10 kg. but they have the job cauce they have the badge that they done the exam for when realy in a job like that for example and like others should be hired on how u LOOK .))). I got no exams at school but I'm a million times smarter the people at Oxford university ....


I'm going to dip my wick into this reply because I haven't heard such ignorance in a thread on a community forum for the best part of two years. Firstly, you're not smarter than someone who is in Oxford University; that's not being pessimistic or abusive, that's just my opinion based on factual evidence that I have been able to collate from the level of grammar/punctuation and level of interpretation.

Secondly, I know many security guards who are considered 'skinny' working in supermarkets because security guards cannot physically restrain you. For that, you need someone who is registered SIA to be able to restrain you if you're becoming a threat to yourself or someone else around you. Those who are on the doors are SIA registered and when it comes down to taking a person out, you do it in pairs or more. Weight doesn't decide that one believe it or not.

You're right that people shouldn't have their lives decided on basic qualifications from school but guess what... If you don't have those qualifications you can retake them down the line or earn equivalents in college. I myself felt the same until I got of my backside, went to college and retook my GCSE's. That's not a factor that decides your life, that's a lazy statement from ignorant people who can't be bothered to sort themselves out.

You have failed to interpret what you have been asked and went of on another tangent. A tangent that has no distinct correlation to what has been asked. You have been asked do you think that everyone who is successful and earning a lot of money is a member or in relation to the Illuminati or a secret fraternity.


----------



## mrbritish

Connor b said:


> And why are we in afgan and Iraq and places like that. . Yeah it's for oil. Bit whats else did they find there. .....LITHIUM. And what's lithium used for. Every mobile phone every computer and soon to be electric cars .... It's so we can continue are western modern way of life and keep them in a third world to stop the progressing. Bet u didn't no about the lithium


Ok maybe ...out of a hundred mad ramblings first one that could be true .



Jamiegeddon said:


> I'm pretty sure the entire point of this thread is the Illuminati, no?


The illuminati don't exsist ;-)


----------



## B4PJS

Connor b said:


> Succesfull financially. In life with a good job . . . I think a certain element of luck comes into it were told if u do g.c.s.e. at school and u get all a in ur exams ur smart and can get a good job when realy it's not the case and letters in the alphabet shouldn't determine someone's future in what they can and can't do There's people in jobs today that they shouldn't be in like skinny security guards in supermarkets and on club doors who couldn't bench 10 kg. but they have the job cauce they have the badge that they done the exam for when realy in a job like that for example and like others should be hired on how u LOOK .))). I got no exams at school but I'm a million times smarter the people at Oxford university ....


So, what bounds would you put on financially successful and what is a good job? And if someone has those, are they Illuminati?


----------



## Jamiegeddon

mrbritish said:


> Ok maybe ...out of a hundred mad ramblings first one that could be true .
> 
> The illuminati don't exsist ;-)


I hope it does, the idea is really cool. I romanticize the idea of a secret society within our government. Makes the world more exciting to us homosapiens.


----------



## B4PJS

mrbritish said:


> The illuminati don't exsist ;-)


Let's just pretend they do for the sake of the discussion


----------



## Jamiegeddon

I think Connor is completely lost in his own imagination to be able to successfully explain his ideas without going off on another path. I could be wrong though.


----------



## MyStyle

@Connor b FYI, @mrbritish is a member of the illuminati. Maybe you should send him a PM.


----------



## Jamiegeddon

@jon-kent owns a grand lodge in a secret part of the worlds forestry. If you apply now, you might be able to get to level 5 before the end of the day. You'll have to slay several dragons for the exp though. Good luck ~ Dungeon Master.


----------



## mrbritish

MyStyle said:


> @Connor b FYI, @mrbritish is a member of the illuminati. Maybe you should send him a PM.


The illuminati do not exist ;-)

I am a Freemason though and trust me there is no

Secret agenda as was the ideals of the illuminati.


----------



## mrbritish

And before you ask Connor ...

No I won't send you a picture of my back lol


----------



## Jamiegeddon

mrbritish said:


> The illuminati do not exist ;-)
> 
> I am a Freemason though and trust me there is no
> 
> Secret agenda as was the ideals of the illuminati.


Your welcome pdf document is very fancy. You must have some skilled designers in your grand lodge.


----------



## mrbritish

http://freemasonrytoday.com/whats-it-all-about

That one ?



Jamiegeddon said:


> Your welcome pdf document is very fancy. You must have some skilled designers in your grand lodge.


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> because they don't no what there talking about there commenting on things they haven't researched and no sod all about I have research every day for the last year I no what I. Talking about .


As other people have said, and you have ignored, there have been lots of threads just like this one on UK-M before.

The people commenting have done lots of research on the topics you've raised and have reached a different conclusion to you. Mostly because they have read sources of information other than David Icke and Alex Jones videos on YouTube.

You keep telling people to "wake up" but won't concede for a moment that some of this stuff may not be true. Why do you expect others to change their opinions so quickly when you're unwilling to do so?

The whole idea of a discussion or debate is that both 'sides' listen to each other's input then discuss the points. You keep putting forward your opinions but won't listen to anybody else's. That is why nobody is taking you seriously.

Latblaster and dtlv have both said that they agree with some of your points yet still you argue against them!

I think it's you that needs to wake up.


----------



## Kimball

I would like more discussion about David Ickes lizard theories and the moon being an alien base. If he is the man his two major theories cannot be ignored.


----------



## mrbritish

Kimball said:


> I would like more discussion about David Ickes lizard theories and the moon being an alien base. If he is the man his two major theories cannot be ignored.


The only evidence of lizard people I have seen is slow motion videos of someones face ....

Trust me take a slow motion video of my face at 11.30pm on a Friday night in the pub and it would be a lot worse.

Can't comment on the alien bade on the moon I have never been there :-(


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Kimball said:


> I would like more discussion about David Ickes lizard theories and the moon being an alien base. If he is the man his two major theories cannot be ignored.


I'll begin. David Icke is although a condescended conspirator who has been publicly mocked since his appearance on the Terry Wogan where he announced he was the son of god, is actually a very clever person. Most people refuse him to be a custodian of knowledge because of his wild theories and speculations.

However the idea that we're all shape shifting lizards, or at least the high-end people of our society.... Yeah.... A reptilious, satanic pedophile group who have been on our planets for centuries; Disney is down one point in imagination.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Well......I started watching one of David Icke's videos but could only watch about 5 minutes before switching off and watching Getting High Injecting Snake Venom as the guy is a pr**k.


----------



## MyStyle

mrbritish said:


> The illuminati do not exist ;-)
> 
> I am a Freemason though and trust me there is no
> 
> Secret agenda as was the ideals of the illuminati.


 @Connor b, Don't belive the above post. Hes spreading disinformation. He just doesn't want to admit he drinks blood & w4nks off infront of other blokes.


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Sc4mp0 said:


> Well......I started watching one of David Icke's videos but could only watch about 5 minutes before switching off and watching Getting High Injecting Snake Venom as the guy is a pr**k.


This is where our mentality condescends custodians of knowledge. You might think he is a pr**k because of his wild theories and absurd speculations but none of us know for sure if what he is preaching in his many successful books is actually true. He is just one person in a whole array of people who have their own theories to humanity.

The same debate has gone on for centuries, nobody knows who is right and who is wrong. That's the beauty of not knowing the truth.


----------



## Connor b

Jamiegeddon said:


> I'm going to dip my wick into this reply because I haven't heard such ignorance in a thread on a community forum for the best part of two years. Firstly, you're not smarter than someone who is in Oxford University; that's not being pessimistic or abusive, that's just my opinion based on factual evidence that I have been able to collate from the level of grammar/punctuation and level of interpretation.
> 
> Secondly, I know many security guards who are considered 'skinny' working in supermarkets because security guards cannot physically restrain you. For that, you need someone who is registered SIA to be able to restrain you if you're becoming a threat to yourself or someone else around you. Those who are on the doors are SIA registered and when it comes down to taking a person out, you do it in pairs or more. Weight doesn't decide that one believe it or not.
> 
> You're right that people shouldn't have their lives decided on basic qualifications from school but guess what... If you don't have those qualifications you can retake them down the line or earn equivalents in college. I myself felt the same until I got of my backside, went to college and retook my GCSE's. That's not a factor that decides your life, that's a lazy statement from ignorant people who can't be bothered to sort themselves out.
> 
> You have failed to interpret what you have been asked and went of on another tangent. A tangent that has no distinct correlation to what has been asked. You have been asked do you think that everyone who is successful and earning a lot of money is a member or in relation to the Illuminati or a secret fraternity.


 I have an s.i.a badge and u should of seen who was on the course there men in there 50s who looked like they have never had a dinner in there life there was a woman also on the course what could she do if some guy in club kicked of who's on steroids and cocaine and alcohol . Everyone on the course couldn't move/restrain me the instructor started laughing and told me to just let. Move and restrain me lol. It's perfectic...... Why do we need good grades to get jobs and sh..I.t. Cauce the goverment said so. And I ain't a slave to the goverment


----------



## Connor b

B4PJS said:


> So, what bounds would you put on financially successful and what is a good job? And if someone has those, are they Illuminati?


No of course not there not illuminatie


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Connor b said:


> I have an s.i.a badge and u should of seen who was on the course there men in there 50s who looked like they have never had a dinner in there life there was a woman also on the course what could she do if some guy in club kicked of who's on steroids and cocaine and alcohol . Everyone on the course couldn't move/restrain me the instructor started laughing and told me to just let. Move and restrain me lol. It's perfectic...... Why do we need good grades to get jobs and sh..I.t. Cauce the goverment said so. And I ain't a slave to the goverment


If you're actually SIA registered you would understand that when it comes to either peacefully talking someone down or restraining someone to stop them hurting themselves or others, you do it in pairs or more. They are also usually handcuffed if the SIA badge has a handcuff license. Most of the time, you don't have people that kick off. It's about respect and understanding. If you show respect to people, you get respect back. When you do have someone that kicks off, you CP them and carry out action accordingly. That's only if action is necessary.

Having qualifications isn't about the government, it's about doing well and achieving something. You get A* in all your exams, that isn't because of the government controlling you. That's because you have worked hard to get those results.


----------



## Majestic121

Killuminati


----------



## Connor b

Jamiegeddon said:


> I'll bullet point this because I think you're having trouble.
> 
> 
> If you're actually SIA registered you would understand that when it comes to either peacefully talking someone down or restraining someone to stop them hurting themselves or others, you do it in pairs or more. They are also usually handcuffed if the SIA badge has a handcuff license.
> 
> Having qualifications isn't about the government, it's about doing well and achieving something. You get A* in all your exams, that isn't because of the government controlling you. That's because you have worked hard to get those results.


 Yeah the results u have been told u need to get..... If u want any chance of a good job and decent future ... By the loving goverment /lizard goverment


----------



## mrbritish

MyStyle said:


> @Connor b, Don't belive the above post. Hes spreading disinformation. He just doesn't want to admit he drinks blood & w4nks off infront of other blokes.


Damn my secrets out



Connor b said:


> I have an s.i.a badge and u should of seen who was on the course there men in there 50s who looked like they have never had a dinner in there life there was a woman also on the course what could she do if some guy in club kicked of who's on steroids and cocaine and alcohol . Everyone on the course couldn't move/restrain me the instructor started laughing and told me to just let. Move and restrain me lol. It's perfectic...... Why do we need good grades to get jobs and sh..I.t. Cauce the goverment said so. And I ain't a slave to the goverment


Of course you need qualifications to get a job

And not because the government says so but because

No employer will give applicant #1 who has no formal training a job over

Applicant #2 who has trained in the relevant trade and actually knows what he is doing ..

There's no big government conspiracy it's fact of life

If you know how to do it ,you get the job !!

If not then learn how to do it and 're apply.


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Connor b said:


> Yeah the results u have been told u need to get..... If u want any chance of a good job and decent future ... By the loving goverment /lizard goverment


How many books have you actually read by David Icke? The systematic government isn't the reptilian shape shifting lizards but the slaves. The people who are higher than the government are the reptilian shape shifting lizards who are in control of the hollowed out moon planet sending frequencies to our brains.

"Human Race Get Off Your Knees" if you haven't read any of them. That's a good one to start on. His newest books goes over a lot of previous ideas from his other books throughout his career.


----------



## rob w

Just walked past this in covent garden, seemed apt to take a pic and upload.


----------



## mrbritish

A link to a video proves nothing

You need to back it up with proof

If I stuck a video on you tube saying I was the king of the

Gnomes and all jockeys are really gnomes intent on world domination ... Would that make it true ...

Or would people just rightly think I was mental ?


----------



## a.notherguy

have we worked out if connorb is a mental troll yet?


----------



## Connor b

rob w said:


> View attachment 123626
> 
> 
> Just walked past this in covent garden, seemed apt to take a pic and upload.


Another illuminati symbol/building They love there symbols the illuminatie they love flaunting it in are face but no one can c it cauce humans are asleep


----------



## Connor b

a.notherguy said:


> have we worked out if connorb is a mental troll yet?


Ur boaring mate this thread is for intelligent people Keep off this thread


----------



## Jamiegeddon

rob w said:


> View attachment 123626
> 
> 
> Just walked past this in covent garden, seemed apt to take a pic and upload.


Quite fitting mate. Perhaps the frequencies are being received by the hollowed out moon inside the grand lodge?


----------



## mrbritish

rob w said:


> View attachment 123626
> 
> 
> Just walked past this in covent garden, seemed apt to take a pic and upload.


You should have gone in and had a look round


----------



## Connor b

mrbritish said:


> A link to a video proves nothing
> 
> You need to back it up with proof
> 
> If I stuck a video on you tube saying I was the king of the
> 
> Gnomes and all jockeys are really gnomes intent on world domination ... Would that make it true ...
> 
> Or would people just rightly think I was mental ?


The proofs in the vidio if u watch it u doughnut. He provides evidence in the vidio just watch and listen Jesus christ


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Connor b said:


> Another illuminati symbol/building They love there symbols the illuminatie they love flaunting it in are face but no one can c it cauce humans are asleep


That's not anything to do with Illuminati. That's a grand lodge building in the middle of London. I've read many books on Illuminati and I haven't seen much correlation with the Illuminati and the Freemasonry other than what the media is telling you.


----------



## a.notherguy

Connor b said:


> Ur boarding mate this thread is for intelligent people Keep off this thread


lmfao.

i will take that as a yes, you are a mental troll then. thanks for answering my question :thumbup1:


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> I have an s.i.a badge and u should of seen who was on the course there men in there 50s who looked like they have never had a dinner in there life there was a woman also on the course what could she do if some guy in club kicked of who's on steroids and cocaine and alcohol . Everyone on the course couldn't move/restrain me the instructor started laughing and told me to just let. Move and restrain me lol. It's perfectic...... Why do we need good grades to get jobs and sh..I.t. Cauce the goverment said so. And I ain't a slave to the goverment


So you're sticking it to the government by failing in school and not doing much with your life. That'll show 'em :lol:

I know a few women who work on doors and they'd soon put you on your ar$e!


----------



## Kimball

a.notherguy said:


> have we worked out if connorb is a mental troll yet?


Of course, a whole thread ago


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> So you're sticking it to the government by failing in school and not doing much with your life. That'll show 'em :lol:
> 
> I know a few women who work on doors and they'd soon put you on your ar$e!


I doubt it darling


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> Of course, a whole thread ago


He's back again. My storker


----------



## a.notherguy

Kimball said:


> Of course, a whole thread ago


ive been busy and dont have time to read the entire thread and watch the 8 million crazy ar5ed bull5hit vids that have been posted so i had to check :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy

Connor b said:


> He's back again. My storker


its funny how you completely question everyones intelligence yet you cant even spell? have you been ignoring teacher at school again?


----------



## Connor b

a.notherguy said:


> its funny how you completely question everyones intelligence yet you cant even spell? have you been ignoring teacher at school again?


If u were reading the thread I said I type realy fast. And don't pay attention to my spelling


----------



## Kimball

For the retards and non lizards amongst us.

It's not are, it's our

It's not cauce, it's because

It's not vidio it's video

You'd think even an idiot oxford graduate could spell some basic words.

I could go on in fact I think I will, my new role in this thread is translation, and it will keep me awake.


----------



## Kimball

a.notherguy said:


> its funny how you completely question everyones intelligence yet you cant even spell? have you been ignoring teacher at school again?


He spells pretty much how most uneducated 13 year olds spell to be fair.


----------



## a.notherguy

Connor b said:


> If u were reading the thread I said I type realy fast. And don't pay attention to my spelling


sorry, my bad.

im guessing you posted a vid somewhere proving 100% that typing quickly stops those in control from reading your words.


----------



## MyStyle

Connor b said:


> If u were reading the thread I said I type realy fast. And don't pay attention to my spelling


So why do you add extra letters into certain words? "Boaring" for example.


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Just to clarify without needing to use YT. The Illuminati was a fascist and racist organisation founded by Adam Weishaput in 1700's. The idea stems even further back from that within a Colombian faction many years prior to Adam's philosophies. Adam Weishaupt wanted a very systematic way of living within Bavaria, Germany. Politics, economy, patriotism, private property would be abolished and everyone would live under one government.

The idea was insane and when Adam Weishaupt died, the idea was lost. Many groups have since tried to adopt the methods but it failed. The idea of the Illuminati has been romanticized by the media because Adam named the group "Order of the Illuminati". Ever since then people have continued to find correlations between the Illuminati and the government.

Symbolism, religion, politics have all been used as factual evidence to support the claims that Illuminati is real. The Illuminati was real, it was never a story. The idea died along with the rest of the order. The best correlation is on american dollars: the silly correlations such as "Ordo Novus Seclorum", the roman numerals "MDCCLXXVI" which translate into 1776 - the year the Illuminati was created but also one of the most famous years in American History.

Wherever you go, Lucifers' symbolism will always appear. That isn't the devils work, that's us being susceptible to indoctrinated ideas. A lot of symbolism dates back during the Roman times when the Romans followed Lucifer's symbols quite religiously. Most of our culture stems back to that period and as such, we've adopted a lot of symbolism from past beliefs and past dates throughout history.


----------



## mrbritish

Connor b said:


> Another illuminati symbol/building They love there symbols the illuminatie they love flaunting it in are face but no one can c it cauce humans are asleep


Grand lodge in London

Nothing to do with illuminati

Been to meetings there and not once met a member of illuminati.

Symbols are symbols of Freemasonry.



Connor b said:


> The proofs in the vidio if u watch it u doughnut. He provides evidence in the vidio just watch and listen Jesus christ


What evidence please explain I did not see any evidence just speculation



Connor b said:


> . Illuminatie symbols.


Loosely fitting coincidence by someone seeing something that is not there.


----------



## Connor b

This vidio could save u and ur family it's just 15 minutes of ur life that could save u. WATCH IT. Tell me whAt u think.


----------



## Kimball

Jamiegeddon said:


> Just to clarify without needing to use YT. The Illuminati was a fascist and racist organisation founded by Adam Weishaput in 1700's. The idea stems even further back from that within a Colombian faction many years prior to Adam's philosophies. Adam Weishaupt wanted a very systematic way of living within Bavaria, Germany. Politics, economy, patriotism, private property would be abolished and everyone would live under one government.
> 
> The idea was insane and when Adam Weishaupt died, the idea was lost. Many groups have since tried to adopt the methods but it failed. The idea of the Illuminati has been romanticized by the media because Adam named the group "Order of the Illuminati". Ever since then people have continued to find correlations between the Illuminati and the government.
> 
> Symbolism, religion, politics have all been used as factual evidence to support the claims that Illuminati is real. The Illuminati was real, it was never a story. The idea died along with the rest of the order. The best correlation is on american dollars: the silly correlations such as "Ordo Novus Seclorum", the roman numerals "MDCCLXXVI" which translate into 1776 - the year the Illuminati was created but also one of the most famous years in American History.
> 
> Wherever you go, Lucifers' symbolism will always appear. That isn't the devils work, that's us being susceptible to indoctrinated ideas.


That actually is interesting, I wonder if the Icke exponent has any idea why 1776 might be important to the Americans, and it's not the illuminati


----------



## MyStyle

Connor b said:


> This vidio could save u and ur family it's just 15 minutes of ur life that could save u. WATCH IT. Tell me whAt u think.


Looks boaring


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Kimball said:


> That actually is interesting, I wonder if the Icke exponent has any idea why 1776 might be important to the Americans, and it's not the illuminati


When the Order of the Illuminati was formed in 1776, it was an important year for the American history. Congress signed the Declaration of Independence on July 4th, 1776. That's probably one of the most common reasons why 1776 would be printed on the dollar bills and why it is on the statue of liberty. The idea was coined by Charles Thomson, a member of the great seal who used roman numerals "MDCCLXXVI" for the date. The idea was because of the Declaration and the meaning "Novus Ordo Seclorum" was Latin for "New beginning". A new beginning for America.

The whole pyramid idea with the "Eye of Providence" or media slandered 'All Seeing Eye' isn't Illuminati based but Egyptian based and Freemason based. The Freemasons adopted the "Eye of Providence" as their all seeing eye of god. The Eye of Horus which means "Eye of Protection" came around when Set and Horus were fighting over Osiris's throne after his death. Set damaged Horus' eye and after one of the other brothers repaired it, Horus gave it to his father in hopes of his life being restored.


----------



## Kimball

There are loons everywhere! I'm researching the lizards my self, look at this tripe!

http://rense.com/general56/liz.htm

So Davi.s I.cky believes that the Illuminati are a shape shifting lizard alien race that control humanity. Not the government, he actually believes it's f'ing alien lizards!

You cannot disassociate the lizard and the moon nonsense from the illumanti conspiracy as the lizards are the illuminati!

Rense.com

Do Illuminati Lizards Rule? -

David Icke's Case

By Michael Shore

[email protected]

8-29-4

One of Rense.com's widely-read contributors is author and lecturer, David Icke. In his books, David writes about the Illuminati and all their connected secret groups and how they are the ones manipulating world events for their benefit. Who are the super rich "elite" Illuminati and their associates? The Queen of England, her husband Prince Philip and the Royal House of Windsor, the hierarchy on the board of directors of the Vatican, including the Pope; the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans,Duponts, Fords, Carnegies,Melons,Bush's etc. You can read all the amazing facts and details in David's books, ...AND THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE and THE BIGGEST SECRET. After reading these books, one will be more able to see the global manipulation that is taking place on a daily basis. One will be able to see how this evil group manipulates humanity to fight wars in order for them to benefit financially and control the masses of the over 6 billion human beings on this planet. War or the threat of war on a never ending basis is the main way they keep the people in FEAR, so the FEW CAN CONTROL THE MASSES! As David points out in his books, in order for the Illuminati to achieve their horrible insane agenda,.this sick group and the bankers within the group FINANCE AND SUPPORT BOTH SIDES in all the major wars that have been waged or are currently being fought on this Planet. They really have no compassion for human life, and do not care how many millions or quite possibly billions of human beings they have to kill to achieve their end result, whatever their desired result is. They don't care if you're black or white or Christian, Muslim or Jewish, Democrat or Republican, whether you're American, Chinese, Afghani, European, Iraqi, Israeli, Palestinian etc. or whoever. TO THE ILLUMINATI HUMANS ARE NO MORE THAN CATTLE TO BE SLAUGHTERED, IF NEED BE.


----------



## Connor b

Jamiegeddon said:


> When the Order of the Illuminati was formed in 1776, it was an important year for the American history. Congress signed the Declaration of Independence on July 4th, 1776. That's probably one of the most common reasons why 1776 would be printed on the dollar bills and why it is on the statue of liberty. The idea was coined by Charles Thomson, a member of the great seal who used roman numerals "MDCCLXXVI" for the date. The idea was because of the Declaration and the meaning "Novus Ordo Seclorum" was Latin for "New beginning". A new beginning for America.
> 
> The whole pyramid idea with the "Eye of Providence" or media slandered 'All Seeing Eye' isn't Illuminati based but Egyptian based and Freemason based. The Freemasons adopted the "Eye of Providence" as their all seeing eye of god. The Eye of Horus which means "Eye of Protection" came around when Set and Horus were fighting over Osiris's throne after his death. Set damaged Horus' eye and after one of the other brothers repaired it, Horus gave it to his father in hopes of his life being restored.


 U haven't. A clue what ur talking about


----------



## Jamiegeddon

The pyramid itself stems from the "Great Seal" which was never actually designed, only documented during the Congress, 1782. The pyramid's stones have no correlation as those were depicted by artist of the pyramid design. The eye was placed on top of the pyramid to signify that America is being watched by God. That's why the "Eye of Providence" is used.


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> There are loons everywhere! I'm researching the lizards my self, look at this tripe!
> 
> http://rense.com/general56/liz.htm
> 
> So Davi.s I.cky believes that the Illuminati are a shape shifting lizard alien race that control humanity. Not the government, he actually believes it's f'ing alien lizards!
> 
> You cannot disassociate the lizard and the moon nonsense from the illumanti conspiracy as the lizards are the illuminati!
> 
> Rense.com
> 
> Do Illuminati Lizards Rule? -
> 
> David Icke's Case
> 
> By Michael Shore
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 8-29-4
> 
> One of Rense.com's widely-read contributors is author and lecturer, David Icke. In his books, David writes about the Illuminati and all their connected secret groups and how they are the ones manipulating world events for their benefit. Who are the super rich "elite" Illuminati and their associates? The Queen of England, her husband Prince Philip and the Royal House of Windsor, the hierarchy on the board of directors of the Vatican, including the Pope; the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans,Duponts, Fords, Carnegies,Melons,Bush's etc. You can read all the amazing facts and details in David's books, ...AND THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE and THE BIGGEST SECRET. After reading these books, one will be more able to see the global manipulation that is taking place on a daily basis. One will be able to see how this evil group manipulates humanity to fight wars in order for them to benefit financially and control the masses of the over 6 billion human beings on this planet. War or the threat of war on a never ending basis is the main way they keep the people in FEAR, so the FEW CAN CONTROL THE MASSES! As David points out in his books, in order for the Illuminati to achieve their horrible insane agenda,.this sick group and the bankers within the group FINANCE AND SUPPORT BOTH SIDES in all the major wars that have been waged or are currently being fought on this Planet. They really have no compassion for human life, and do not care how many millions or quite possibly billions of human beings they have to kill to achieve their end result, whatever their desired result is. They don't care if you're black or white or Christian, Muslim or Jewish, Democrat or Republican, whether you're American, Chinese, Afghani, European, Iraqi, Israeli, Palestinian etc. or whoever. TO THE ILLUMINATI HUMANS ARE NO MORE THAN CATTLE TO BE SLAUGHTERED, IF NEED BE.


Exactly


----------



## Kimball

Yes Jamie, why would the Americans care about Independence (which probably didn't really happen anyway) when the Illuminati were being founded, David Icke was there, you doughnut.


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Connor b said:


> U haven't. A clue what ur talking about


That's interesting. Quite a lot of that information has been dissected from books related to David Icke and some of his influences. If I don't know what I'm typing about than neither do the people who's videos you post about do either.


----------



## mrbritish

Connor b said:


> Another illuminati symbol/building They love there symbols the illuminatie they love flaunting it in are face but no one can c it cauce humans are asleep





Connor b said:


> The proofs in the vidio if u watch it u doughnut. He provides evidence in the vidio just watch and listen Jesus christ





Connor b said:


> . Illuminatie symbols.





Jamiegeddon said:


> When the Order of the Illuminati was formed in 1776, it was an important year for the American history. Congress signed the Declaration of Independence on July 4th, 1776. That's probably one of the most common reasons why 1776 would be printed on the dollar bills and why it is on the statue of liberty. The idea was coined by Charles Thomson, a member of the great seal who used roman numerals "MDCCLXXVI" for the date. The idea was because of the Declaration and the meaning "Novus Ordo Seclorum" was Latin for "New beginning". A new beginning for America.
> 
> The whole pyramid idea with the "Eye of Providence" or media slandered 'All Seeing Eye' isn't Illuminati based but Egyptian based and Freemason based. The Freemasons adopted the "Eye of Providence" as their all seeing eye of god. The Eye of Horus which means "Eye of Protection" came around when Set and Horus were fighting over Osiris's throne after his death. Set damaged Horus' eye and after one of the other brothers repaired it, Horus gave it to his father in hopes of his life being restored.


Many of the founders of America were Freemasons


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Connor b said:


> Important t. Watch this guys. And just listen. It's not hard.


Subliminal messaging wasn't related to the government trying to control us. The government actually had this removed from most adverts as subliminal messaging was nothing other than clever psychology. Luckily I did A levels in psychology so I can explain this kind off...

Subliminal messages is sending messages to the subconscious without the person knowing. The ideas was to make the person being embedded with the subliminal message to go and buy something or do something related to that advert, music song or video for example. James Vickary brought this idea to life in the early 1960's when he announced that subliminal messaging increased his sales.

http://www.umich.edu/~onebook/pages/tablepages/history.html


----------



## mrbritish

Connor b said:


> U haven't. A clue what ur talking about


How can you say that everything he said was the truth


----------



## MyStyle

Connor b said:


> U think u no what ur eating ??? Think again. Watch and learn for ur sake and ur family's.


Prawn coctail crisps.

or is there a conspiracy behind those too?


----------



## dtlv

Connor b said:


> U think u no what ur eating ??? Think again. Watch and learn for ur sake and ur family's.


By continued posting of youtube vids, your account qualifies as a spamming account. I am therefore going to delete all posts in this thread where you link to youtube videos, and will ban you if you post any more.

If you wish to use links to back up your arguments, please no more youtube vids.

Am sure since you claim the evidence for your beliefs is strong you will be able to find plenty of other references to support your arguments.


----------



## mrbritish

dtlv said:


> By continued posting of youtube vids, your account qualifies as a spamming account. I am therefore going to delete all posts in this thread where you link to youtube videos, and will ban you if you post any more.
> 
> If you wish to use links to back up your arguments, please no more youtube vids.
> 
> Am sure since you claim the evidence for your beliefs is strong you will be able to find plenty of other references to support your arguments.


Finally an end to random yt videos off on another tangent instead of putting his case across as to the existence of the illuminati that this thread is actually about


----------



## latblaster

Connor I think you're kind of right when it comes to the Problem/Reaction/Solution.

I am certain that you're not smarter than people at Oxford-I really am in a position to say this.

Yes, the govt sets educational standards with the advice & input from the education system, business leaders & etc.

Instead of contantly putting up yt links, which no one is really watching, why not take some time & put together a coherent arguement & back it all up with refs.

I've seen threads like this before, & so often it will degenerate in to a slanging match, & a ban.

If you post some accessible stuff or stuff about you - which is real & not imagined, we'll support you. Really we will.

However, if you keep posting what many see as rubbish...it will all go wrong for you. And I'm sure none of us really want that.

I think you're basically ok, but you're trying too hard...& not getting too far.


----------



## MyStyle

Jamiegeddon said:


> Subliminal messaging wasn't related to the government trying to control us. The government actually had this removed from most adverts as subliminal messaging was nothing other than clever psychology. Luckily I did A levels in psychology so I can explain this kind off...
> 
> Subliminal messages is sending messages to the subconscious without the person knowing. The ideas was to make the person being embedded with the subliminal message to go and buy something or do something related to that advert, music song or video for example. James Vickary brought this idea to life in the early 1960's when he announced that subliminal messaging increased his sales.
> 
> http://www.umich.edu/~onebook/pages/tablepages/history.html


Abit like this?? :lol:


----------



## Jamiegeddon

The fact is that the Illuminati did exist. It wasn't made up. How it has been perceived now is definitely made up and misconstrued by the media. Freemasonry still exists and has for hundreds of centuries and will continue to exist for many more hundreds of years. Secret societies and secret fraternities are part of our society and always will be. The Hell fire club which is now a gentleman's club is probably what the skull and cross bones society is. Most secret societies were gentlemen clubs for high-end members of society.

Freemasons are the forefront of our history, most of the famous people in history were Freemasons. Churchill was a Freemason.


----------



## Ashcrapper

bored of this knobhead now


----------



## Connor b

dtlv said:


> By continued posting of youtube vids, your account qualifies as a spamming account. I am therefore going to delete all posts in this thread where you link to youtube videos, and will ban you if you post any more.
> 
> If you wish to use links to back up your arguments, please no more youtube vids.
> 
> Am sure since you claim the evidence for your beliefs is strong you will be able to find plenty of other references to support your arguments.


WhAts wrong with u tube vidios


----------



## latblaster

Connor b said:


> WhAts wrong with u tube vidios


Read my last post.


----------



## [email protected]

Ashcrapper said:


> bored of this knobhead now


Me too. Shall we play I spy?


----------



## mrbritish

Connor b said:


> WhAts wrong with u tube vidios


They bs they do not back anything up

It's just wild speculation


----------



## Connor b

dtlv said:


> By continued posting of youtube vids, your account qualifies as a spamming account. I am therefore going to delete all posts in this thread where you link to youtube videos, and will ban you if you post any more.
> 
> If you wish to use links to back up your arguments, please no more youtube vids.
> 
> Am sure since you claim the evidence for your beliefs is strong you will be able to find plenty of other references to support your arguments.


Where's the harm in u tube videos I'm not the only one doing it


----------



## latblaster

[email protected] said:


> Me too. Shall we play I spy?


With my little eye...something beginning with "A".


----------



## Paz1982

jon-kent said:


> Connor - use youtube for what its meant for !


----------



## [email protected]

latblaster said:


> With my little eye...something beginning with "A".


Aardvark?


----------



## latblaster

[email protected] said:


> Aardvark?


Nope...think of the CEO of Tescos...or is he!!!?


----------



## [email protected]

latblaster said:


> Nope...think of the CEO of Tescos...or is he!!!?


Ashcrapper!


----------



## mrbritish

Uh ohh


----------



## latblaster

[email protected] said:


> Ashcrapper!


Yup!!!  :bounce: :thumb:

100 points to Jo!

Next...


----------



## mrbritish

A troll


----------



## latblaster

Connor b said:


> Jojos a.r.s.e


Delete this. You'll get banned.


----------



## [email protected]

latblaster said:


> Yup!!!  :bounce: :thumb:
> 
> 100 points to Jo!
> 
> Next...


Yay!

I spy with my little eye something beginning with T


----------



## Paz1982

a.notherguy said:


> have we worked out if connorb is a mental troll yet?


I think everybody knew by the first page of the 'masteron' thread :lol:


----------



## latblaster

errrrr...Sunshine?


----------



## [email protected]

latblaster said:


> errrrr...Sunshine?


Sorry I meant T


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Testosterone?


----------



## [email protected]

Jamiegeddon said:


> Testosterone?


Lol nope.


----------



## Jamiegeddon

[email protected] said:


> Lol nope.


Topic?


----------



## dtlv

mrbritish said:


> Finally an end to random yt videos off on another tangent instead of putting his case across as to the existence of the illuminati that this thread is actually about


Thirty one links to youtube by the same user in the same thread - am suspicious that he is only here to promote certain pages on youtube as all those links came from only a couple of youtube accounts that seemed related. Is not the first time people have come to UKM and trolled with links to try to get people to click them - usually the spammer gains some kind of benefit from site or page traffic.

By moderation guidelines I could ban him outright off the basis of that as a spammer, but will give him a chance to continue the debate with different evidence.

Besides, my lizard masters just beamed me a message from the moon telling me I have more important things to do than ban him - I have to go now and spend the afternoon feeding aspartame drinks to children, put some lovely flouride in the water supply to make people a bit more compliant, and to go and help MI6 set up next months fake terrorist attack. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jamiegeddon

dtlv said:


> Thirty one links to youtube by the same user in the same thread - am suspicious that he is only here to promote certain pages on youtube as all those links came from only a couple of youtube accounts that seemed related. Is not the first time people have come to UKM and trolled with links to try to get people to click them - usually the spammer gains some kind of benefit from site or page traffic.
> 
> By moderation guidelines I could ban him outright off the basis of that as a spammer, but will give him a chance to continue the debate with different evidence.
> 
> Besides, my lizard masters just beamed me a message from the moon telling me I have more important things to do than ban him - I have to go now and spend the afternoon feeding aspartame drinks to children, put some lovely flouride in the water supply to make people a bit more compliant, and to go and help MI6 set up next months fake terrorist attack. :thumbup1:


Would you be able to delete my posts. I don't really care for them and most of them are unrelated to the forum in general?


----------



## Paz1982

dtlv said:


> By continued posting of youtube vids, your account qualifies as a spamming account. I am therefore going to delete all posts in this thread where you link to youtube videos, and will ban you if you post any more.
> 
> If you wish to use links to back up your arguments, please no more youtube vids.
> 
> Am sure since you claim the evidence for your beliefs is strong you will be able to find plenty of other references to support your arguments.


a member of the illuminati has spoken :thumbup1:


----------



## [email protected]

Jamiegeddon said:


> Topic?


Nope


----------



## Jamiegeddon

[email protected] said:


> Nope


Stupid game! This is a conspiracy!


----------



## Connor b

dtlv said:


> Thirty one links to youtube by the same user in the same thread - am suspicious that he is only here to promote certain pages on youtube as all those links came from only a couple of youtube accounts that seemed related. Is not the first time people have come to UKM and trolled with links to try to get people to click them - usually the spammer gains some kind of benefit from site or page traffic.
> 
> By moderation guidelines I could ban him outright off the basis of that as a spammer, but will give him a chance to continue the debate with different evidence.
> 
> Besides, my lizard masters just beamed me a message from the moon telling me I have more important things to do than ban him - I have to go now and spend the afternoon feeding aspartame drinks to children, put some lovely flouride in the water supply to make people a bit more compliant, and to go and help MI6 set up next months fake terrorist attack. :thumbup1:


If u would check I didn't start this trade mate. And it took me 24hours how to learn how post a u tube vidio if u read this thread people had to teach me how to uplad videos. ... So what on earth would I be gaining out of showing these videos like everyone else it was part of the debate we were having They were asking me for evidence so I showed them the videos I watch that I get

My facts from


----------



## dtlv

Connor b said:


> Where's the harm in u tube videos I'm not the only one doing it


See my post above with regards to spamming. Thirty one links in the same thread to a single external site reeks of spamming for personal gain - also the language repeatedly used with the links - "watch this vidio on how fluride makes u stupid - ur life will never be the same agan" is (other than the spelling :lol: ) more typical of advertising jargon than intellectual debate.


----------



## Connor b

Jamiegeddon said:


> Stupid game! This is a conspiracy!


Hahahahahahahahaha lol


----------



## Sc4mp0

Jojo - Troll?


----------



## [email protected]

Jamiegeddon said:


> Stupid game! This is a conspiracy!


Don't have a tantrum, I'll give you a clue. They're ugly and hairy and usually found under bridges


----------



## dtlv

Jamiegeddon said:


> Would you be able to delete my posts. I don't really care for them and most of them are unrelated to the forum in general?


If you really want them gone, sure. Do you mean just posts in this thread?


----------



## MyStyle

[email protected] said:


> Don't have a tantrum, I'll give you a clue. They're ugly and hairy and usually found under bridges


Tramp?


----------



## [email protected]

Sc4mp0 said:


> Jojo - Troll?


Yes! Your turn


----------



## Connor b

dtlv said:


> See my post above with regards to spamming. Thirty one links in the same thread to a single external site reeks of spamming for personal gain - also the language repeatedly used with the links - "watch this vidio on how fluride makes u stupid - ur life will never be the same agan" is (other than the spelling :lol: ) more typical of advertising jargon than intellectual debate.


But fluoride dose make u stupid it lowers iq. And concentration it cauces cancer lower sperm rate and lower testostorne rate. And a lot more


----------



## Jamiegeddon

[email protected] said:


> Don't have a tantrum, I'll give you a clue. They're ugly and hairy and usually found under bridges


Probably me after a weekend out in Amsterdam.


----------



## Sc4mp0

[email protected] said:


> Don't have a tantrum, I'll give you a clue. They're ugly and hairy and usually found under bridges


The birds @The L Man pulls?


----------



## Sc4mp0

I spy with my Japs eye, something beginning with M


----------



## Jamiegeddon

dtlv said:


> If you really want them gone, sure. Do you mean just posts in this thread?


Yes please. They're unnecessary.


----------



## MyStyle

Connor b said:


> But fluoride dose make u stupid it lowers iq. And concentration it cauces cancer lower sperm rate and lower testostorne rate. And a lot more


I bet your mouth looks like the left overs of a bargin bucket.


----------



## Connor b

Connor b said:


> But fluoride dose make u stupid it lowers iq. And concentration it cauces cancer lower sperm rate and lower testostorne rate. And a lot more


And I never started this thread in the first place.


----------



## Connor b

Jamiegeddon said:


> Yes please. They're unnecessary.


Can't handle the truth. Lol.


----------



## MyStyle

Now hes quoting & replying to himself. Someone call the cops.


----------



## [email protected]

Sc4mp0 said:


> I spy with my Japs eye, something beginning with M


Muscles


----------



## mrbritish

dtlv said:


> See my post above with regards to spamming. Thirty one links in the same thread to a single external site reeks of spamming for personal gain - also the language repeatedly used with the links - "watch this vidio on how fluride makes u stupid - ur life will never be the same agan" is (other than the spelling :lol: ) more typical of advertising jargon than intellectual debate.


So connar really is more educated than an oxford student

If the illuminati really do still exsist

Is this his clever plan to debunk it by posting videos of

Mental cases in foil hats blameing everything from the fake moon landings to the price increase of freddo the frog chocolate bars on the illuminati

So we all think it's bumpf


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Connor b said:


> Can't handle the truth. Lol.


It's actually because I want a profile where I actually post in relation to bodybuilding as opposed to silly conspiracy theories. I've gone of on one and while this debate has been quite fun and we've all had a good laugh, I think it's time to end these shenanigans.


----------



## Sc4mp0

[email protected] said:


> Muscles


Can you see me through my webcam?? Must be Illuminati.

But no


----------



## Sc4mp0

MyStyle said:


> Now hes quoting & replying to himself. Someone call the cops.


He did that earlier on in the thread. Its not the cops you need to call but them guys with the white jackets that tie at the back.


----------



## [email protected]

Sc4mp0 said:


> Can you see me through my webcam?? Must be Illuminati.
> 
> But no


No I was looking in the mirror :lol:

Men


----------



## Jamiegeddon

I spy with my little eye, something beginning with C.


----------



## Connor b

Jamiegeddon said:


> It's actually because I want a profile where I actually post in relation to bodybuilding as opposed to silly conspiracy theories. I've gone of on one and while this debate has been quite fun and we've all had a good laugh, I think it's time to end these shenanigans.


Who said there conspiracies I never mentioned conspiracys Or spoke about conspiracys


----------



## latblaster

*Waves at Sc4mpo"


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Connor b said:


> Who said there conspiracies I never mentioned conspiracys Or spoke about conspiracys


Fvck it, I'm done. That has ended this thread for me.


----------



## latblaster

Jamiegeddon said:


> I spy with my little eye, something beginning with C.


Cretin?


----------



## mrbritish

[email protected] said:


> No I was looking in the mirror :lol:
> 
> Men


Picsornomuscles


----------



## MyStyle

Sc4mp0 said:


> He did that earlier on in the thread. Its not the cops you need to call but them guys with the white jackets that tie at the back.


I think hes been drinking too much fluoride.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Jamiegeddon said:


> I spy with my little eye, something beginning with C.


You don't know how this game is played, do you??



latblaster said:


> *Waves at Sc4mpo"


*waves back* Hewwooooo


----------



## Kimball

dtlv said:


> By continued posting of youtube vids, your account qualifies as a spamming account. I am therefore going to delete all posts in this thread where you link to youtube videos, and will ban you if you post any more.
> 
> If you wish to use links to back up your arguments, please no more youtube vids.
> 
> Am sure since you claim the evidence for your beliefs is strong you will be able to find plenty of other references to support your arguments.


Guys a quick learner, yesterday he claimed not to be able to post a link, must be hyper learning.


----------



## [email protected]

Jamiegeddon said:


> I spy with my little eye, something beginning with C.


It's not your turn!  :lol:


----------



## latblaster

I spy etc

SFN


----------



## dtlv

Connor b said:


> But fluoride dose make u stupid it lowers iq. And concentration it cauces cancer lower sperm rate and lower testostorne rate. And a lot more


It is correlated with issues, am not debating that - personally I don't approve of flouride added to the water either. But lets keep to scientific evidence like this -

A meta-review of studies analysing the relationship between flouride in drinking water and IQ in children: http://europepmc.org/abstract/MED/18695947

A disscussion of the effects of long term flouride exposure on the reproductive system - http://www.fluorideresearch.org/424/424/files/FJ2009_v42_n4_p260-276.pdf

The Pyschopharmacology of fluoride - http://www.fluorideresearch.org/273/files/FJ1994_v27_n3_p125-182.pdf#page=44


----------



## [email protected]

latblaster said:


> *Waves at Sc4mpo"





Sc4mp0 said:


> *waves back* Hewwooooo


What's with the waving? Are you two in a secret society together?


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> But fluoride dose make u stupid it lowers iq. And concentration it cauces cancer lower sperm rate and lower testostorne rate. And a lot more


Well stop drinking it by the pint then.


----------



## mrbritish

@ Connor b

Where abouts in London are you from ?


----------



## Kimball

[email protected] said:


> It's not your turn!  :lol:


What's the letter?


----------



## johnnya

*this threads like a car crash i cant help looking at it to see if everyone survives.* :2guns:


----------



## Sc4mp0

[email protected] said:


> What's with the waving? Are you two in a secret society together?


 @latblaster . She knows, she must die. *waves hand,clicks fingers,skins palm and does two hand gun salute* , *wink* *wink* you know what I mean.


----------



## Connor b

mrbritish said:


> @ Connor b
> 
> Where abouts in London are you from ?


north


----------



## phoenix1980

Connor B... More intelligent than an oxford student, as hyper awareness like in the film limitless but without a pill, no one could move or restrain him in his sia class, has profound knowledge on the world and fluoride, has the biggest back in the world ....

just sayin


----------



## Kimball

mrbritish said:


> @ Connor b
> 
> Where abouts in London are you from ?


Always used to be Claybury for this sort of thing when I was a kid in London, think its closed now, still could be though


----------



## [email protected]

I actually had a look at David Icke's website earlier. As expected it's filled with a load of nonsense but what really bothers me is that he and others like him are telling people not to have their children immunised. I think that's really irresponsible.

Of course it's every parent's right to choose whether they immunise their children or not after conducting their own research into the benefits and possible side effects but he wants an outright ban on all vaccinations! How can any sane person believe that would be a good thing :confused1:


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> Well stop drinking it by the pint then.


When ur back looks better than mine kimball mayb we can have a sensible chat..........ps. If the so called administrators read this its called a joke between me and kimball. Jesus there like the Internet police go and stop terrorists talkimg on line to each other not normal guys having a debate and a chat on line about things .


----------



## PaulB

Kimball said:


> Guys a quick learner, yesterday he claimed not to be able to post a link, must be hyper learning.


 @[email protected] gave him instructions. She created a monster....


----------



## Kimball

phoenix1980 said:


> Connor B... More intelligent than an oxford student, as hyper awareness like in the film limitless but without a pill, no one could move or restrain him in his sia class, has profound knowledge on the world and fluoride, has the biggest back in the world ....
> 
> just sayin


SH1T, I see where you're coming from!

Gymgym is back!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Kimball said:


> What's the letter?


M I think.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> When ur back looks better than mine kimball mayb we can have a sensible chat..........ps. If the so called administrators read this its called a joke between me and kimball. Jesus there like the Internet police go and stop terrorists talkimg on line to each other not normal guys having a debate and a chat on line about things .


hahahhahaa, yeah @dtlv and @Milky etc , go stop some terrorists instead.


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> When ur back looks better than mine kimball mayb we can have a sensible chat..........ps. If the so called administrators read this its called a joke between me and kimball. Jesus there like the Internet police go and stop terrorists talkimg on line to each other not normal guys having a debate and a chat on line about things .


You are so obsessed with my back, go on then post your back up and get it over with, you tool. I'm quite happy to compare against a loony.


----------



## [email protected]

PaulB said:


> @[email protected] gave him instructions. She created a monster....


Yes not one of my brightest ideas. Sorry


----------



## Kimball

[email protected] said:


> M I think.


Easy then, moron


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> I actually had a look at David Icke's website earlier. As expected it's filled with a load of nonsense but what really bothers me is that he and others like him are telling people not to have their children immunised. I think that's really irresponsible.
> 
> Of course it's every parent's right to choose whether they immunise their children or not after conducting their own research into the benefits and possible side effects but he wants an outright ban on all vaccinations! How can any sane person believe that would be a good thing :confused1:


 my grandparents never had any vaccinations when they were kids and there alive and well. U don't need vaccantions especially when ur a baby and ur immune system can't cope with shots of s.h.i.t. With cancer virus in them Guys why has there been such an increace in cancers flus viruses heart disease thyroid problems diabetes A.d.h.d depression etc etc ... It's cauce of the s.h.i.t the goverment is giving us and creating to keep the population down and kill us off wake up people u live in a false reality u r not free ur minds r not free. U have been brain washed through. Goverment lies and laws and rules and media and t.v and asprTame and floride and vaccines. I feel sorry for all of u ...... Wake up


----------



## a.notherguy

dtlv said:


> It is correlated with issues, am not debating that - personally I don't approve of flouride added to the water either. But lets keep to scientific evidence like this -
> 
> A meta-review of studies analysing the relationship between flouride in drinking water and IQ in children: http://europepmc.org/abstract/MED/18695947
> 
> A disscussion of the effects of long term flouride exposure on the reproductive system - http://www.fluorideresearch.org/424/424/files/FJ2009_v42_n4_p260-276.pdf
> 
> The Pyschopharmacology of fluoride - http://www.fluorideresearch.org/273/files/FJ1994_v27_n3_p125-182.pdf#page=44


this was an educating and informative thread til you came along and ruined it by posting facts backed up by genuine evidence :lol:


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> You are so obsessed with my back, go on then post your back up and get it over with, you tool. I'm quite happy to compare against a loony.
> 
> View attachment 123639


 I can't take a pic of my own back. With an I. Pad. U clearly c through my vest that its wider than yours. And better balance and symmetry. Yours ain't bad just not as good as 21. Year old connor b. lol


----------



## Connor b

Sc4mp0 said:


> hahahhahaa, yeah @dtlv and @Milky etc , go stop some terrorists instead.


Exactly I'm not doing any harm either is any one else on this thread we have been having an I treating discussion which hasn't hurt any one and is not going to. ..... It's called typing letter and reading I don't think that has ever hurt any one


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> I can't take a pic of my own back. With an I. Pad. U clearly c through my vest that its wider than yours. And better balance and symmetry. Yours ain't bad just not as good as 21. Year old connor b. lol


So you've been boasting about it for days post your best pic up of your chubby zero definition lasts and give everyone a laugh. Stop talking bollox and actually do it.

From your little profile pic you can see nothing but an average teens back.


----------



## phoenix1980

Kimball said:


> SH1T, I see where you're coming from!
> 
> Gymgym is back!!!!!!


Yes the one and only, cleary used his shapeshifting powers to inflitrate UK-M again.


----------



## saxondale

zack amin said:


> Why?


I read it as - if there is any minerals there, the Afghans are too stupid to mine it


----------



## a.notherguy

@Connor b

ive been searching the internet and your right! heres the photo graphic proof that the illuminati does actually extist!


----------



## Kimball

phoenix1980 said:


> Yes the one and only, cleary used his shapeshifting powers to inflitrate UK-M again.


That's scary, and he's acting like he's retarded to throw us off! Check how many shakes it has a day!


----------



## Sc4mp0

[email protected] said:


> M I think.





Kimball said:


> Easy then, moron


Got to go so i'll give it away. Magnifying glass.


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> my grandparents never had any vaccinations when they were kids and there alive and well. U don't need vaccantions especially when ur a baby and ur immune system can't cope with shots of s.h.i.t. With cancer virus in them Guys why has there been such an increace in cancers flus viruses heart disease thyroid problems diabetes A.d.h.d depression etc etc ... It's cauce of the s.h.i.t the goverment is giving us and creating to keep the population down and kill us off wake up people u live in a false reality u r not free ur minds r not free. U have been brain washed through. Goverment lies and laws and rules and media and t.v and asprTame and floride and vaccines. I feel sorry for all of u ...... Wake up


Connor if it weren't for vaccinations people would still be dying of smallpox. Have a read of this. Sorry, it's not by David Icke and it's not a video.

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/vaccinations/Pages/vaccination-saves-lives.aspx


----------



## Guest

@conner bner Why don't you go searching for real proof? You tube vids and telling people to "wake up" does not qualify as proof. Your obviously a lonely depressed laughable figure. do you wonder y people stare in the gym? Its not because your hench or they're out to get you. Its because your a sad cvnt! Wake up lol


----------



## [email protected]

Sc4mp0 said:


> Got to go so i'll give it away. Magnifying glass.


That was too hard!

@Kimball you can have a go.


----------



## saxondale

B4PJS said:


> http://dwi.defra.gov.uk/consumers/advice-leaflets/fluoridemap.pdf
> 
> Fluoride map of the UK showing background levels of fluoride in the water and also the areas with added fluoride.


NO FLUORIDE ADDED 2 - 0 CONNER.


----------



## Connor b

Grimnir said:


> @conner bner Why don't you go searching for real proof? You tube vids and telling people to "wake up" does not qualify as proof. Your obviously a lonely depressed laughable figure. do you wonder y people stare in the gym? Its not because your hench or they're out to get you. Its because your a sad cvnt! Wake up lol


Ur from Leeds mate ur aunt is probly ur mum


----------



## Connor b

saxondale said:


> NO FLUORIDE ADDED 2 - 0 CONNER.


Like I said controlled media and controlled goverment statistics Its a lie.


----------



## dtlv

Jamiegeddon said:


> Yes please. They're unnecessary.


Are you absolutely iron clad sure you want them gone? Have just reviewed them, and have them on hold for mass delete, but there are some posts I think make a good contribution to thread in there, and nothing nasty in the banter...


----------



## rob w

mrbritish said:


> You should have gone in and had a look round


Didn't seem like the best time. The woman on the door had just physically ejected a troublemaker. Some guy who was "muttering about Lithium, and challeging everyone to a back posedown".

I have been in there for work though, and the one near piccadilly.


----------



## Milky

Connor b said:


> When ur back looks better than mine kimball mayb we can have a sensible chat..........ps. If the *so called administrators read *this its called a joke between me and kimball. * Jesus there like the Internet police *go and stop terrorists talkimg on line to each other not normal guys having a debate and a chat on line about things .


Yeah that's a good way to endear yourself, NOT.

you don't like how the board is run, fu*k off, its not difficult really is it :thumbup1:


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> U guys would seem happy to be getting micro chipped and live in a big brother state I feel sorry for u Go and take your vacceiens amd ur aspartame


Where's your back con ner?


----------



## Connor b

dtlv said:


> Are you absolutely iron clad sure you want them gone? Have just reviewed them, and have them on hold for mass delete, but there are some posts I think make a good contribution to thread in there, and nothing nasty in the banter...


Exactly. This thread could save lives !!!!!!!!!


----------



## dtlv

Connor b said:


> Like I said controlled media and controlled goverment statistics Its a lie.


Ok, now you've made a statement that those statistics are lies, back it up with evidence to show the statistics are fake.


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> Where's your back con ner?


I can't take. Pic of my back on my own there's no one in my house now to do that sorry kimball ur have to wait


----------



## Connor b

dtlv said:


> Ok, now you've made a statement that those statistics are lies, back it up with evidence to show the statistics are fake.


No problem


----------



## Doctor Snot

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh you would say that. nutter


Hey Ash, is that a p&nis entering your ear and wiggling about? Maybe it's Wet Wllly!!


----------



## johnnya

Milky said:


> Yeah that's a good way to endear yourself, NOT.
> 
> you don't like how the board is run, fu*k off, its not difficult really is it :thumbup1:


 @Milky ... completely off subject got my help for heroes tee today, your hoody must be on its way:thumb:


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> I can't take. Pic of my back on my own there's no one in my house now to do that sorry kimball ur have to wait


Post the one you've already got then and stop making pathetic excuses, it's pretty much all you've gone on about for a week, along with your mad conspiracy.

So put up or shut the fuk up, baby.

Or just prove you're a mouthy coward, I've literally no more to say on this, you've got your chance.


----------



## Milky

johnnya said:


> @Milky ... completely off subject got my help for heroes tee today, your hoody must be on its way:thumb:


Not arrived yet mate, bit gutted TBH wanted to wear it for Nice.


----------



## Wavelength

latblaster said:


> Ok, I'll rephrase that. How do you know you have hyperawareness, what do you notice that makes you aware of it?


I suspect that in this context "I'm hyperaware" might just mean "I actively look for opportunities to postulate".

But what would I know, I'm just an experienced investigator :whistling:


----------



## Connor b

dtlv said:


> Ok, now you've made a statement that those statistics are lies, back it up with evidence to show the statistics are fake.


----------



## Connor b

The facts are in that vidio it's just 5 minutes watch and listen


----------



## [email protected]

Wavelength said:


> I suspect that in this context "I'm hyperaware" might just mean "I actively look for opportunities to postulate".
> 
> But what would I know, I'm just an experienced investigator :whistling:


Some good has come from this thread, I just learnt a new word :thumb:


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> But fluoride dose make u stupid it lowers iq. And concentration it cauces cancer lower sperm rate and lower testostorne rate. And a lot more


were you bathed in it as a baby?


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


>


Posting a YouTube link to the mod who told you not to post anymore YouTube links isn't the best idea you've ever had :lol:


----------



## latblaster

Connor b said:


> I can't take. Pic of my back on my own there's no one in my house now to do that sorry kimball ur have to wait


Got any mirrors in your house?

Lets see a back shot!


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> The facts are in that vidio it's just 5 minutes watch and listen


Now they aren't as vidios don't exist, another word your incapable of grasping because of its complexity.


----------



## Connor b




----------



## Kimball

latblaster said:


> Got any mirrors in your house?
> 
> Lets see a back shot!


Lol I bet not, the illuminati can use them for transport to that other dimension.


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Posting a YouTube link to the mod who told you not to post anymore YouTube links isn't the best idea you've ever had :lol:


But I'm not gaining anything by showing it

T other than my point I'm trying to make I'm not going to upload any more videos from now on


----------



## latblaster

No, Connor lets see a back shot taken this pm.


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> Lol I bet not, the illuminati can use them for transport to that other dimension.


There it is kimball what u think


----------



## Jamiegeddon

dtlv said:


> Are you absolutely iron clad sure you want them gone? Have just reviewed them, and have them on hold for mass delete, but there are some posts I think make a good contribution to thread in there, and nothing nasty in the banter...


If you think they are acceptable, keep them. I just thought I might have been a large contributor for the threads hostility.


----------



## Milky

Connor b said:


> View attachment 123644


Awesome, do you compete ?


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> There it is kimball what u think


Same as before, I certainly wouldn't swap it for mine. You haven't even got any shoulder or arm definition, and 1 leg is a lot shorter than the other. So I think I pi55 it personally


----------



## latblaster

Yup Kimball wins! :thumb:

And Connor loses!


----------



## Milky

THIS is a back FTR :thumbup1:


----------



## Kimball

latblaster said:


> Yup Kimball wins! :thumb:
> 
> And Connor loses!


Be interesting to see Connors back in 30 years too, except he'll probs be worn food after the lizards get him.


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> View attachment 123646
> 
> 
> THIS is a back FTR :thumbup1:


Awesome!


----------



## [email protected]

latblaster said:


> Yup Kimball wins! :thumb:
> 
> And Connor loses!


This ^^^^^ :thumb:


----------



## Connor b

. I tried to zoom in but couldn't next week I will get someone to take pic of my back without vest. But look at my lats compared to kimballs there's no way ur backs better than mine


----------



## alchemystical

Illuminati = Rich white people doing rich white people **** (like keeping us poor ******* down).


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> my grandparents never had any vaccinations when they were kids and there alive and well. U don't need vaccantions especially when ur a baby and ur immune system can't cope with shots of s.h.i.t. With cancer virus in them Guys why has there been such an increace in cancers flus viruses heart disease thyroid problems diabetes A.d.h.d depression etc etc ... It's cauce of the s.h.i.t the goverment is giving us and creating to keep the population down and kill us off wake up people u live in a false reality u r not free ur minds r not free. U have been brain washed through. Goverment lies and laws and rules and media and t.v and asprTame and floride and vaccines. I feel sorry for all of u ...... Wake up


It's fine to present evidence to support claims such as "X causes cancer", if such evidence exists.

What is not fine is tacking on the end "...because the Government wants to kill us all."

That is a fresh, separate, and extraordinary claim, which requires correspondingly fresh, separate and extraordinary evidence.

It's the same for everything; flouride to make the population dumb, vaccinations as a slow killer, blah blah blah. Medical/pharmacological evidence supports understanding of the biochemical effects of substances, *not* any potential intent that might be behind its application.


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


>


Connor I've just watched this (5 mins of my life I'll never get back!). How does it prove that the statistics are fake?


----------



## latblaster

AnnesBollocks said:


> Illuminati = Rich white people doing rich white people **** (like keeping us poor ******* down).


C'mon Anne tell us your take on them...


----------



## PaulB

Seeing as we're posting self pics, heres one of me










Must be the fluoride


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> Same as before, I certainly wouldn't swap it for mine. You haven't even got any shoulder or arm definition, and 1 leg is a lot shorter than the other. So I think I pi55 it personally


My back is clearly wider And thicker


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> My back is clearly wider And thicker


Define "clearly".


----------



## Milky

Connor b said:


> My back is clearly wider And thicker


Here is my humble opinion....


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Connor I've just watched this (5 mins of my life I'll never get back!). How does it prove that the statistics are fake?


Has it woke u up??? At least. Dose it make u think hang on a minute I didn't no this. What's going on here.


----------



## Connor b

None of u had a back like mine at 21


----------



## Connor b

Wavelength said:


> Define "clearly".


If my vest was off u would clearly c I will put another up next week when there's someone here to take. Pic of my back


----------



## Milky

Connor b said:


> None of u had a back like mine at 21


With all due respect mate you just look chunky.

Not being shi*ty in any way but IMO your deluded to think you look all that..


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Connor b said:


> None of u had a back like mine at 21


Luckily I'm not 20. I still have time to make you eat those words :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Connor b said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha he's got primark trackies lol.


And ????


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Has it woke u up??? At least. Dose it make u think hang on a minute I didn't no this. What's going on here.


No it doesn't because I've heard it all before. I'm nearly 34 years old Connor, I haven't just crawled out from under a rock! All this nonsense you're spouting is not new!

You still haven't answered my question.


----------



## Connor b

Milky said:


> With all due respect mate you just look chunky.
> 
> Not being shi*ty in any way but IMO your deluded to think you look all that..


 Chunky u mean mass


----------



## Connor b

Milky said:


> And ????


I'm just joking with kimball


----------



## Milky

Connor b said:


> Chunky u mean mass


yeah if you say so, lets see a pic of the front version of this " mass "


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> Has it woke u up??? At least. Dose it make u think hang on a minute I didn't no this. What's going on here.


Another gripe I have with conspiracy theorists (not a pop at you personally).

This whole culture of "wake up sheeple!"

Well excuse me, but actually the reason I don't believe all that rubbish is not because I'm brainwashed, cowed and muted. It's because I have a very good grasp of logic and rational deduction, understand culture, society and business, had a superb and broad education, I'm fluent with technology and conversant with all the sciences, I'm really well trained and practised in investigation and understanding, and I know ****loads. And from where I am sitting, it's pretty clear that conspiracy theorists only believe the things they do because they are ignorant of critical facts and deluded regarding the veracity of their inductive reasoning.

So sorry but no conspiracy theorists, I can't "wake up" because I'm not asleep. Take your condescending implications and shove them.


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Connor I've just watched this (5 mins of my life I'll never get back!). How does it prove that the statistics are fake?


It's pointed out that our goverment lies to us.


----------



## Milky

Connor b said:


> It's pointed out that our goverment lies to us.


Well no sh*t Sherlock !!

:lol:


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> My back is clearly wider And thicker


Neither loser, and I'm 3 stone heavier, the only thickness you have is fat and in your head.


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> It's pointed out that our goverment lies to us.


Everyone knows that. What we disagree on is that you can randomly imagine bizarre reasons as to why and expect to magically be right all the time.


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Wavelength said:


> Another gripe I have with conspiracy theorists (not a pop at you personally).
> 
> This whole culture of "wake up sheeple!"
> 
> Well excuse me, but actually the reason I don't believe all that rubbish is not because I'm brainwashed, cowed and muted. It's because I have a very good grasp of logic and rational deduction, understand culture, society and business, had a superb and broad education, I'm fluent with technology and conversant with all the sciences, I'm really well trained and practised in investigation and understanding, and I know ****loads. And from where I am sitting, it's pretty clear that conspiracy theorists only believe the things they do because they are ignorant of critical facts and deluded regarding the veracity of their inductive reasoning.
> 
> So sorry but no conspiracy theorists, I can't "wake up" because I'm not asleep. Take your condescending implications and shove them.


I think the "Wake up" comes from a conspiracy theory that we're not actually awake. I'll try and find which book I read that idea from. It was quite interesting.


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> It's pointed out that our goverment lies to us.


Ok but how does one person saying that prove that the statistics concerning levels of fluoride in the water in the UK are fake?


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> And ????


My daughter likes primark, but they're Shorts, never been to primark in my life, I work for a living Connor, therefore have my own money.


----------



## Jamiegeddon

@Connor b - I have found your theme tune.


----------



## Wavelength

Jamiegeddon said:


> I think the "Wake up" comes from a conspiracy theory that we're not actually awake. I'll try and find which book I read that idea from. It was quite interesting.


Think you might be referring to the "brain in a vat" or "simulated/holographic universe" postulation. It's more of a thought experiment than anything else, but conspiracy theorists no doubt read it as supporting material.


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Wavelength said:


> Think you might be referring to the "brain in a vat" or "simulated/holographic universe" postulation. It's more of a thought experiment than anything else, but conspiracy theorists no doubt read it as supporting material.


I'll have a look through my books and see which one it was. It was only short but stupid, imo. Definitely possible that the conspirator found the same piece of evidence you just mentioned as a factual evidence backup.


----------



## Wavelength

Jamiegeddon said:


> I'll have a look through my books and see which one it was. It was only short but stupid, imo. Definitely possible that the conspirator found the same piece of evidence you just mentioned as a factual evidence backup.


Certainly sounds like it. This planet really needs to be hit by an asteroid.


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Literally sums up conspiracy theories on YT @Connor b


----------



## alchemystical

latblaster said:


> C'mon Anne tell us your take on them...


That's about it. Really, in my eyes this is a white mans world. They set the tone and everyone else slavishly follows - I mean consider the imbecility of anyone believing that melinated folk are an "ethnic minority" when in the global picture they represent over 78% of the populous.

What kind of mathematical stupidity does it take to believe that? More to the point I believe its a foolish distinction created to further divide a fragmented people so that these leeches (call them illuminati if you wish) can continue to coast by doing nothing but fomenting hatred, exploitation and confusion to keep them in their own privileged position and everyone else knee deep in crap. This is how it goes down:











​
The rest is but BS and distraction to stop you realizing the stark realities of your situation.


----------



## alchemystical

Oh, and as for that moon landing hoax that people love to talk about:

One point that I've thought of before that most don't consider is this, I used to make a lot of international calls back in the days when we were still on analog exchanges and on some routes the lag was horrendous (hello.... hello.... can you hear me... <8 seconds later> yes, yes I can...) so how the hell did they get real time back and forth from here to the moon in 1969?


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> I'm telling every one to go on u tube and listen to David icke explains the new world order and orwells 1984. And also( Jesse Ventura ). And Alex jones watching a 30min vidio on either of these guys explaining the new world order would alter ur mind and u would wake up and relise u have been lied to ur hole life through goverment and media .. ... Which are illuminatie controlled or go eat some more aspartame And drink the floride water. This stuff is on line guys go and RESEARCH ...... If ur bothered if not don't


You're right, it is online.

A very well-conducted, peer reviewed study of aspartame published in 2007 found no evidence at all of the often-claimed health risks of aspartame (which is not really surprising, seeing as the chirality of its molecular structure is the opposite of our biology).

From the abstract:



> Acute, subacute and chronic toxicity studies with aspartame, and its decomposition products, conducted in mice, rats, hamsters and dogs have consistently found no adverse effect of aspartame with doses up to at least 4000 mg/kg bw/day. Critical review of all carcinogenicity studies conducted on aspartame found no credible evidence that aspartame is carcinogenic. The data from the extensive investigations into the possibility of neurotoxic effects of aspartame, in general, do not support the hypothesis that aspartame in the human diet will affect nervous system function, learning or behavior. Epidemiological studies on aspartame include several case-control studies and one well-conducted prospective epidemiological study with a large cohort, in which the consumption of aspartame was measured. The studies provide no evidence to support an association between aspartame and cancer in any tissue. The weight of existing evidence is that aspartame is safe at current levels of consumption as a nonnutritive sweetener.


Unless you can demonstrate that the study is critically flawed, to continue to rabbit on about the evils of aspartame in the light of these results is intellectually dishonest.


----------



## Kimball

Jamiegeddon said:


> Luckily I'm not 20. I still have time to make you eat those words :thumb:


Jamie that s a surprise.

Connor have you noticed how Jamie comes across as an intelligent educated adult and you appear like a backwards child?


----------



## ellisrimmer

this thread is a beast. Great trolling


----------



## Milky

Give me the old days of Elvis living on a double decker bus on the moon, simpler times, happier times...


----------



## Wavelength

AnnesBollocks said:


> Oh, and as for that moon landing hoax that people love to talk about:
> 
> One point that I've thought of before that most don't consider is this, I used to make a lot of international calls back in the days when we were still on analog exchanges and on some routes the lag was horrendous (hello.... hello.... can you hear me... <8 seconds later> yes, yes I can...) so how the hell did they get real time back and forth from here to the moon in 1969?


Different technologies have different idiosyncrasies. Radio transceivers give you point-to-point lightspeed comms. The old telephone exchanges used all sorts of electronic and mechanical switching which introduced cumulative lags.


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Ok but how does one person saying that prove that the statistics concerning levels of fluoride in the water in the UK are fake?


 Well u would no the answer to that if u have watched every single vidio by David icke and Alex's jones like have..... I don't watch t.v instead I use my spare time for gym and researching the new world order Watch these videos there's loads to keep u busy for weeks and moths ...


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Well u would no the answer to that if u have watched every single vidio by David icke and Alex's jones like have..... I don't watch t.v instead I use my spare time for gym and researching the new world order Watch these videos there's loads to keep u busy for weeks and moths ...


I have plenty to keep me busy.........kids, boyfriend, job, house.

You still haven't answered my question.


----------



## a.notherguy

Connor b said:


> Well u would no the answer to that if u have watched every single vidio by David icke and Alex's jones like have..... I don't watch t.v instead I use my spare time for gym and researching the new world order Watch these videos there's loads to keep u busy for weeks and moths ...


You obviously have a lot of spare time. Have you reported your carers to the aslyum manager? Sounds like they are neglecting you.


----------



## dtlv

There's a great interview below with a film editor who specializes in special effects for scifi movies, and he goes through a load of points suggesting that the live tv stream of the moon landings could not possibly have been pre recorded and had to have been a live event - simply because the technology to fake such a long live tv broadcast with the special effects required to make it look as it did (if it were fake) simply was not available back in sixties.

Is a good watch - http://scholarlykitchen.sspnet.org/2013/01/25/why-the-moon-landing-could-not-have-been-a-hoax-it-wasnt-technologically-possible-to-fake-it/


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> Well u would no the answer to that if u have watched every single vidio by David icke and Alex's jones like have..... I don't watch t.v instead I use my spare time for gym and researching the new world order Watch these videos there's loads to keep u busy for weeks and moths ...


Well that explains a lot.

You need to read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confirmation_bias


----------



## Jamiegeddon

AnnesBollocks said:


> Oh, and as for that moon landing hoax that people love to talk about:
> 
> One point that I've thought of before that most don't consider is this, I used to make a lot of international calls back in the days when we were still on analog exchanges and on some routes the lag was horrendous (hello.... hello.... can you hear me... <8 seconds later> yes, yes I can...) so how the hell did they get real time back and forth from here to the moon in 1969?


I think you have misconstrued what I was trying to convey. With that image I posted, I wasn't trying to prove that the moon landing was a hoax but to make a light heartened joke about people using YT as factual evidence (directly from a conspiracy website). You bring up a valid point with communication delay and I think it was scientifically proven that it was anywhere from 1-2 seconds delay with communications?

I think if you watch the original video back, it's roughly a second or so between each conversation?


----------



## Connor b

Jamiegeddon said:


> I think the "Wake up" comes from a conspiracy theory that we're not actually awake. I'll try and find which book I read that idea from. It was quite interesting.


I never said I was a conspiracy theorist that's the label given to people like Alex jones and David icke from small narrow brain washed minded people like ur self. ... I have never spoke or mentioned any thing about conspiracies .... Go eat more aspartame the goverment love and will look after u they won't do any thing to hurt take there loving vacceiens and drink there pure water Let them watch with the hole country covered in c.c.tv cameras which will soon be spy drones in this country like in the USA .. There to keep an eye on the bad people for your safety cauce the goverment love u .... Don't worry about having I.d in the future cauce there gona micro chip u and ur children and your grandchildren soon cauce micro chipping is easier than carrying your wallet with your I.d .. The goverment are making things easier for u... ... And when the huge plague viruses come that they invented in there labs don't worry I'm sure they will save u a spot in there nice comfortable underground bunkers which stretch 100s of miles across under the ground

Just knock they will let u in tell them ur smart ......)))


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> I never said I was a conspiracy theorist that's the label given to people like Alex jones and David icke from small narrow brain washed minded people like ur self. ... I have never spoke or mentioned any thing about conspiracies .... Go eat more aspartame the goverment love and will look after u they won't do any thing to hurt take there loving vacceiens and drink there pure water Let them watch with the hole country covered in c.c.tv cameras which will soon be spy drones in this country like in the USA .. There to keep an eye on the bad people for your safety cauce the goverment love u .... Don't worry about having I.d in the future cauce there gona micro chip u and ur children and your grandchildren soon cauce micro chipping is easier than carrying your wallet with your I.d .. The goverment are making things easier for u... ... And when the huge plague viruses come that they invented in there labs don't worry I'm sure they will save u a spot in there nice comfortable underground bunkers which stretch 100s of miles across under the ground
> 
> Just knock they will let u in tell them ur smart ......)))


Definition of conspiracy theory

con·spir·a·cy the·o·ry

Noun

A belief that some covert but influential organization is responsible for an unexplained event.


----------



## Connor b

dtlv said:


> There's a great interview below with a film editor who specializes in special effects for scifi movies, and he goes through a load of points suggesting that the live tv stream of the moon landings could not possibly have been pre recorded and had to have been a live event - simply because the technology to fake such a long live tv broadcast with the special effects required to make it look as it did (if it were fake) simply was not available back in sixties.
> 
> Is a good watch - http://scholarlykitchen.sspnet.org/2013/01/25/why-the-moon-landing-could-not-have-been-a-hoax-it-wasnt-technologically-possible-to-fake-it/


Yes they did land on the moon they have the technology to just like they had the technology to fly the plains into the twin towers from a remote control from the ground. ... Oh silly me was it the bad men from the caves in afganistan who have never even seen a toilet in there life lol. They are years and years ahead of us with technology they can even control the weather do your research guys its all on line if u look


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> I never said I was a conspiracy theorist that's the label given to people like Alex jones and David icke from small narrow brain washed minded people like ur self.


He was replying to me. I brought up conspiracy theorists in general and I did actually point out that it wasn't aimed at you.



> ... I have never spoke or mentioned any thing about conspiracies ....


To be fair, you're going on about aspartame and vaccines and flouride in the water, so yes. Yes you have.



> Go eat more aspartame


See my previous post re: the five year old meta-study.



> Let them watch with the hole country covered in c.c.tv cameras


Clearly you've never had to investigate anything which was mainly evidenced by CCTV, or you'd realise how sadly laughable that terrifying dystopian idea really is.



> And when the huge plague viruses come that they invented in there labs don't worry I'm sure they will save u a spot in there nice comfortable underground bunkers which stretch 100s of miles across under the ground


I really don't think you have any sense at all of how much there is to know about epidemiology and biohazard control.


----------



## alchemystical

Wavelength said:


> Different technologies have different idiosyncrasies. Radio transceivers give you point-to-point lightspeed comms. The old telephone exchanges used all sorts of electronic and mechanical switching which introduced cumulative lags.


That makes sense, cheers.


----------



## B4PJS

Jings, anyone else given up on trying to decipher what he is saying? I keep on having to go through his walls of text proof reading and correcting for spelling and grammar, never mind removing the random punctuation liberally spread throughout. I am thinking of becoming the Connor b Grammar Nazi.


----------



## Wavelength

B4PJS said:


> Jings, anyone else given up on trying to decipher what he is saying? I keep on having to go through his walls of text proof reading and correcting for spelling and grammar, never mind removing the random punctuation liberally spread throughout. I am thinking of becoming the Connor b Grammar Nazi.


To be honest I don't think it matters; the presentation is actually shielding you from the content.


----------



## phoenix1980

@Connor b are you a scientologist?


----------



## Kimball

B4PJS said:


> Jings, anyone else given up on trying to decipher what he is saying? I keep on having to go through his walls of text proof reading and correcting for spelling and grammar, never mind removing the random punctuation liberally spread throughout. I am thinking of becoming the Connor b Grammar Nazi.


Damn, I meant to do that!


----------



## Connor b

Wavelength said:


> He was replying to me. I brought up conspiracy theorists in general and I did actually point out that it wasn't aimed at you.
> 
> To be fair, you're going on about aspartame and vaccines and flouride in the water, so yes. Yes you have.
> 
> See my previous post re: the five year old meta-study.
> 
> Clearly you've never had to investigate anything which was mainly evidenced by CCTV, or you'd realise how sadly laughable that terrifying dystopian idea really is.
> 
> I really don't think you have any sense at all of how much there is to know about epidemiology and biohazard control.


Floride and aspartame isn't a conspiracy it's a fact like everything I've mentioned it's just u can't be bothered to research it your self so u dismiss what I say cauce u think it sounds crazy. ..... Why don't u research the new mers virus which is a threat to the world rite now but u won't hear about that on main stream media .. Mers virus.


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Well u would no the answer to that if u have watched every single vidio by David icke and Alex's jones like have..... I don't watch t.v instead I use my spare time for gym and researching the new world order Watch these videos there's loads to keep u busy for weeks and moths ...


You

Video


----------



## Connor b

phoenix1980 said:


> @Connor b are you a scientologist?


No I just no how to use my brain Which most human beings can't do this day and age


----------



## phoenix1980

Connor b said:


> No I just no how to use my brain Which most human beings can't do this day and age


Because of the aspartme and fluoride yeah?

P.S you should walk into your local scientology branch you'd be welcomed with open arms! With your profound research based knowledge they'd elevate you to leader in no time!


----------



## dtlv

Wavelength said:


> Well that explains a lot.
> 
> You need to read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confirmation_bias


CB is a trait we all have to some degree, but with awareness of it it is possible to minimise it in ourselves I think - is something I'm very aware of in myself at times and I try to always remind myself to analyse all information, both that which support my belief and that which opposes it, with equal rational skepticism.

That said, I don't personally believe in the idea of trying to prove difficult to know things, rather I think it's more helpful to look at it as a balance of currently available evidence used to build up an overall picture which should be open to change as new information becomes added to the mix.

Being able to analyse quality of information is also an important skill I think.

Anyway, back to conformation bias - forums are a great place to find examples of it, this thread included


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> I never said I was a conspiracy theorist that's the label given to people like Alex jones and David icke from small narrow brain washed minded people like ur self. ... I have never spoke or mentioned any thing about conspiracies .... Go eat more aspartame the goverment love and will look after u they won't do any thing to hurt take there loving vacceiens and drink there pure water Let them watch with the hole country covered in c.c.tv cameras which will soon be spy drones in this country like in the USA .. There to keep an eye on the bad people for your safety cauce the goverment love u .... Don't worry about having I.d in the future cauce there gona micro chip u and ur children and your grandchildren soon cauce micro chipping is easier than carrying your wallet with your I.d .. The goverment are making things easier for u... ... And when the huge plague viruses come that they invented in there labs don't worry I'm sure they will save u a spot in there nice comfortable underground bunkers which stretch 100s of miles across under the ground
> 
> Just knock they will let u in tell them ur smart ......)))


Spoken

You

Because

Your

Their


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Floride and aspartame isn't a conspiracy it's a fact like everything I've mentioned it's just u can't be bothered to research it your self so u dismiss what I say cauce u think it sounds crazy. ..... Why don't u research the new mers virus which is a threat to the world rite now but u won't hear about that on main stream media .. Mers virus.


Seriously? Another YouTube video? Do you really not have anything else to back up your stories?

Nobody is going to sit and watch hours and hours of sodding YouTube videos. We have lives!

You're getting on my nerves now and I'm a very patient person!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Wish I had a ban hammer :whistling:


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Connor b said:


> I never said I was a conspiracy theorist that's the label given to people like Alex jones and David icke from small narrow brain washed minded people like ur self. ... I have never spoke or mentioned any thing about conspiracies .... Go eat more aspartame the goverment love and will look after u they won't do any thing to hurt take there loving vacceiens and drink there pure water Let them watch with the hole country covered in c.c.tv cameras which will soon be spy drones in this country like in the USA .. There to keep an eye on the bad people for your safety cauce the goverment love u .... Don't worry about having I.d in the future cauce there gona micro chip u and ur children and your grandchildren soon cauce micro chipping is easier than carrying your wallet with your I.d .. The goverment are making things easier for u... ... And when the huge plague viruses come that they invented in there labs don't worry I'm sure they will save u a spot in there nice comfortable underground bunkers which stretch 100s of miles across under the ground
> 
> Just knock they will let u in tell them ur smart ......)))


A conspiracy theorist is someone who has a theory about conspiracy. That isn't a derogatory label given to 'intelligent' people by 'narrow minded people'. That's a standard terminology that everyone uses. David Icke himself wrote a book being a conspirator. Everything you have mentioned is in correlation to a conspiracy theory, or total dogsh!te. Everything after your "Conspiracies..." is a conspirators theory.



Connor b said:


> Yes they did land on the moon they have the technology to just like they had the technology to fly the plains into the twin towers from a remote control from the ground. ... Oh silly me was it the bad men from the caves in afganistan who have never even seen a toilet in there life lol. They are years and years ahead of us with technology they can even control the weather do your research guys its all on line if u look


In 1969, of course they had the technology to land on the moon. We weren't living in the primitive ages back then mate. The 'weather' conspiracy is to do with HAARRP - something actually interesting. I would be careful what you say about terrorism, that's a touchy subject that some people in this community might take offence to. We don't want that.


----------



## dtlv

[email protected] said:


> Seriously? Another YouTube video? Do you really not have anything else to back up your stories?
> 
> Nobody is going to sit and watch hours and hours of sodding YouTube videos. We have lives!
> 
> You're getting on my nerves now and I'm a very patient person!


Yeah the youtube vid didn't go unnoticed, and after asking him specifically not to post them I've given him a day off (which he'll probably use to find some more :lol: ).


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Wish I had a ban hammer :whistling:


Tell me about it !!

Oh hang on a minute !!


----------



## Kimball

[email protected] said:


> Seriously? Another YouTube video? Do you really not have anything else to back up your stories?
> 
> Nobody is going to sit and watch hours and hours of sodding YouTube videos. We have lives!
> 
> You're getting on my nerves now and I'm a very patient person!


How sad, a lacking individual who's whole life and belief system is based on YouTube videos!! Nothing else, no books, no other studies, just YouTube videos. Can't spell basic words because he's so much clever and smarter than the rest of us.

I truly don't believe this kid lives in a normal house with normal people, he must be in the care system somehow, if not our society really is ignoring people that desperately need help.


----------



## Paz1982

@Connor b ... wheres these front pics ? picsornomusclejustafatback


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> Floride and aspartame isn't a conspiracy it's a fact like everything I've mentioned it's just u can't be bothered to research it your self so u dismiss what I say cauce u think it sounds crazy. ..... Why don't u research the new mers virus which is a threat to the world rite now but u won't hear about that on main stream media .. Mers virus.


Yes, flouride and aspartame are facts. In the sense that they are things that exist. Not disputed.

What I dispute is that (a) aspartame is responsible for a host of critical health effects, ( B) flouride is routinely added to water in quantities sufficient to pacify, stupefy, or kill people, and © that either chemical is wilfully used by the Government to control or kill people.

You will not be able to present any empirical evidence for any of those three claims, because it does not exist. Without empirical evidence what you have is, and this is being very generous, an untested hypothesis. If it's actually an untest*able* hypothesis then it goes in the "random speculation" bin.

You again say someone "can't be bothered to research" when in that very post you quoted I pointed you in the direction of my previous post, in which I linked you to one of the most comprehensive meta-studies ever on the health impact of aspartame. Short version: *there isn't one*. You can read that post here. So yes I can be bothered to research, and more importantly I'm capable of understanding what I read and knowing how to assess its reliability. Two skills you seem to lack.

Physician, heal thyself.


----------



## Milky

Paz1982 said:


> @Connor b ... wheres these front pics ? picsornomusclejustafatback


He wont be posting them for at least 24 hours mate :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

dtlv said:


> Yeah the youtube vid didn't go unnoticed, and after asking him specifically not to post them I've given him a day off (which he'll probably use to find some more :lol: ).


 :lol:

Sooooo what shall we talk about now?

Nice weather we're having


----------



## Kimball

dtlv said:


> Yeah the youtube vid didn't go unnoticed, and after asking him specifically not to post them I've given him a day off (which he'll probably use to find some more :lol: ).


You do know that is proof, he will be discussing with David Icke in his private chat next week, that you are a lizard illuminati blocking his dissemination of the truth!


----------



## Wavelength

dtlv said:


> Anyway, back to conformation bias - forums are a great place to find examples of it, this thread included


TBH I think this particular thread is the exemplar.


----------



## Jamiegeddon

We could come up with our own conspiracy theories or invent a group called the ukm lodge. Only the highest of levels can be inducted into it.


----------



## Wavelength

We pretty much have to now this thread has lost its jester.

One of us is going to have to eat a sack of flouride.


----------



## Paz1982

Milky said:


> He wont be posting them for at least 24 hours mate :lol:


he'll be loading him self up with a deca and dbol cocktail as we speak. not mast though in case it kills him :lol:


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Wavelength said:


> We pretty much have to now this thread has lost its jester.
> 
> One of us is going to have to eat a sack of flouride.


I've read a fair amount of David Icke. I could substitute @Connor b for now?


----------



## Wavelength

Jamiegeddon said:


> I've read a fair amount of David Icke. I could substitute @Connor b for now?


GO MAN GO! :thumb:


----------



## phoenix1980

Dont forget to eat your sackfull of aspartme and pints of fluoride riddled water @Jamiegeddon :tongue:


----------



## Wavelength

I think it's hilarious they still go on about aspartame despite it being studied to death, when the new thing on the shelves is stevia and we have no proper long term usage studies on that whatsoever. Where's the stevia conspiracy? Nowhere, that's where.


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Oh boy! Jesse Ventura's conspiracy theory of HAARP. Jesse is a much bigger nutter than David Icke.


----------



## [email protected]

Jamiegeddon said:


> Oh boy! Jesse Ventura's conspiracy theory of HAARP. Jesse is a much bigger nutter than David Icke.


Was that supposed to be Connor? If it was then you failed, I can read every word :lol:


----------



## Wavelength

Jamiegeddon said:


> Oh boy! Jesse Ventura's conspiracy theory of HAARP. Jesse is a much bigger nutter than David Icke.


Personality counts for a lot!

It just doesn't make him any more correct.


----------



## Kimball

Jamiegeddon said:


> Oh boy! Jess.e Venture.s conspiracy fc.ats of HAARP. Jesse has a much bigger back than David Icke.


Fixed


----------



## Jamiegeddon

[email protected] said:


> Was that supposed to be Connor? If it was then you failed, I can read every word :lol:


Let me have my din dins and then i'll be back. I can hear the ding calling me.


----------



## Wavelength

Jamiegeddon said:


> Let me have my audit and then i'll be back. I can hear the engrams calling me.


*cough*


----------



## [email protected]

Wavelength said:


> *cough*


I have to google at least one word from each of your posts! :lol:


----------



## Wavelength

[email protected] said:


> I have to google at least one word from each of your posts! :lol:


They pay me. Don't tell Connor!


----------



## Jamiegeddon

I'm back. After a glorious meal of chicken breast, rice and potato skins I feel I have enough nutrients to carry that torch and keep a great mans legacy. *Clears throat*



Connor b said:


> u guys need to open ur eyes haarp is a cospiracy like everything ive mentioned its just you cnt be bothared to researched it ur selfs so u guys dnt beleive wht i say cause u think its ridiculoos.


watch the vid guys wake up for ur sake n ur familiys


----------



## Sc4mp0

So......he's having a break for a day.

I don't know why but Connor and his UToob vidios reminded me of this.


----------



## [email protected]

Sc4mp0 said:


> So......he's having a break for a day.
> 
> I don't know why but Connor and his UToob vidios reminded me of this.


Haha love it!

You were talking about the fungal nail infection advert right?


----------



## Sc4mp0

[email protected] said:


> Haha love it!
> 
> You were talking about the fungal nail infection advert right?


Urghhhhh you mucky cow, get them sorted out :tongue:


----------



## [email protected]

Sc4mp0 said:


> Urghhhhh you mucky cow, get them sorted out :tongue:


Nah I quite enjoy picking the yellow flaky bits off


----------



## Jamiegeddon

[email protected] said:


> Nah I quite enjoy picking the yellow flaky bits off


Definitely more corrupt than any David Icke conspiracy theory.


----------



## latblaster

We're bored now.........

http://www.oddee.com/item_92285.aspx

This is really mad!


----------



## phoenix1980

Dont eat chicken the antiobitcs their fed make you fat and eventually lead you to develop scaley skin!!


----------



## Jamiegeddon

1. We need that bubble gum and 2, what is that reptile doing with that globe so close to his conspiracy files?


----------



## [email protected]

phoenix1980 said:


> Dont eat chicken the antiobitcs their fed make you fat and eventually lead you to develop scaley skin!!


I thought they gave you cancer :confused1:

Come on now, get your 'facts' straight :lol:


----------



## mrbritish

Banned noooooo

But what if he was right ?

I've been to Sainsbury s. And stocked up on tin foil just in case !


----------



## Wavelength

mrbritish said:


> Banned noooooo
> 
> But what if he was right ?
> 
> I've been to Sainsbury s. And stocked up on tin foil just in case !


Tinfoil hats are a conspiracy to sell more tin foil.


----------



## phoenix1980

[email protected] said:


> I thought they gave you cancer :confused1:
> 
> Come on now, get your 'facts' straight :lol:


Complete nonsense your spinning clearly if it were true you'd have a youtube vid to post up as research lol.


----------



## phoenix1980

.


----------



## mrbritish

right now im safe to do some research on you tube


----------



## Kimball

Has anybody actually watched some of this junk? Oh my god, how could anybody get taken in by this, it's a load of crazy rantings with no facts at all, just a load of nutty guesswork and accusations


----------



## [email protected]

mrbritish said:


> View attachment 123665
> 
> 
> right now im safe to do some research on you tube


The cat has the same look on it's face as me when I watched one of the David Icke videos!


----------



## mrbritish

Kimball said:


> Has anybody actually watched some of this junk? Oh my god, how could anybody get taken in by this, it's a load of crazy rantings with no facts at all, just a load of nutty guesswork and accusations


some conspiracys may have some slight chance of being true

but most of that naff was complete lunacy


----------



## Jamiegeddon

I just realised, I'm a slave to the reptilian race - at least I have Sky television and the Xbox 360 to get my through my slavery.


----------



## mrbritish

[email protected] said:


> The cat has the same look on it's face as me when I watched one of the David Icke videos!


did you wear the obligatory tin foil hat though ?


----------



## [email protected]

mrbritish said:


> did you wear the obligatory tin foil hat though ?


Of course! They can control your mind through the computer if you don't mg:


----------



## Jamiegeddon

[email protected] said:


> Of course! They can control your mind through the computer if you don't mg:


That's why you don't plug the usb inside of you, regardless what you're told to do.


----------



## mrbritish

[email protected] said:


> Of course! They can control your mind through the computer if you don't mg:


is that also the case with phones ?

i best get the bacofoil out.

ahh ffs i just found myself in the kitchen checking what stuff had aspartame in it

you were right the crazyness has got to me with out my protective hat


----------



## [email protected]

mrbritish said:


> is that also the case with phones ?
> 
> i best get the bacofoil out.
> 
> ahh ffs i just found myself in the kitchen checking what stuff had aspartame in it
> 
> you were right the crazyness has got to me with out my protective hat


Yes I think phones are worse. They're smaller so the mind control is more concentrated and powerful.


----------



## mrbritish

laptop it is then


----------



## Wavelength

[email protected] said:


> The cat has the same look on it's face as me when I watched one of the David Icke videos!


That's because cats are really the Mind Controllers of the New World Order. Hence why that one in the pic has had its evil brain shielded with Bacofoil.


----------



## [email protected]

Wavelength said:


> That's because cats are really the Mind Controllers of the New World Order. Hence why that one in the pic has had its evil brain shielded with Bacofoil.


Really? Oh that's a shame because I really like cats


----------



## mrbritish

[email protected] said:


> Really? Oh that's a shame because I really like cats


all women love cats

but thats another witchy conspiracy for another thread


----------



## Wavelength

mrbritish said:


> all women love cats
> 
> but thats another witchy conspiracy for another thread


Yes, cats are dual agents. They also work for the cloyingly cute calendar industry.


----------



## mojo-jojo

cats are c'unts


----------



## johnnya

mojo-jojo said:


> cats are c'unts


Yep


----------



## [email protected]

mojo-jojo said:


> cats are c'unts


That's a bit strong lol. Why the cat hate?


----------



## mojo-jojo

I actually had one attack me whilst heavily sedated (drunk) in magaluf

And I hit it with a BCM handbag which I don't know why I had a handbag anyway

But the c'unt was waiting for me the next day... With his other stray cat mates and I just got p1ssed off by them


----------



## mrbritish

from illuminati to care in the community now its cats are cnuts


----------



## [email protected]

mojo-jojo said:


> I actually had one attack me whilst heavily sedated (drunk) in magaluf
> 
> And I hit it with a BCM handbag which I don't know why I had a handbag anyway
> 
> But the c'unt was waiting for me the next day... With his other stray cat mates and I just got p1ssed off by them


Sooooo you're scared of them then :lol:


----------



## mojo-jojo

[email protected] said:


> Sooooo you're scared of them then :lol:


No I was threatened and I wasn't going to stoop to their level

Il take a cat on anyway bring it on cat c'unts


----------



## [email protected]

mojo-jojo said:


> No I was threatened and I wasn't going to stoop to their level
> 
> Il take a cat on anyway bring it on cat c'unts


I wouldn't mess with this one :lol:


----------



## mrbritish

http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/are-cats-spies-sent-by-aliens-motherboard-examines-a-favorite-internet-conspiracy-theory

Are Cats Spies Sent by Aliens? A Deep Examination of One of the Internet's Best Conspiracy Theories

must be true i found it on the internet

so wake up people i literaly spent seconds researching this so i know my stuff


----------



## mojo-jojo

He does look pretty p1ssed

Probably at the fact he's a cat c'unt


----------



## mojo-jojo

mrbritish said:


> http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/are-cats-spies-sent-by-aliens-motherboard-examines-a-favorite-internet-conspiracy-theory
> 
> Are Cats Spies Sent by Aliens? A Deep Examination of One of the Internet's Best Conspiracy Theories
> 
> must be true i found it on the internet
> 
> so wake up people i literaly spent seconds researching this so i know my stuff


I knew it all along


----------



## mrbritish

mojo-jojo said:


> I knew it all along


#5 is the clincher for me

5. Ever watch a cat wake from a deep sleep and run out of the room in an instant? Transmissions from the mothership coming in, and they must be alone.

i wonder what connor would have had to say about cats

i miss him already ....


----------



## zack amin

mrbritish said:


> #5 is the clincher for me
> 
> 5. Ever watch a cat wake from a deep sleep and run out of the room in an instant? Transmissions from the mothership coming in, and they must be alone.
> 
> i wonder what connor would have had to say about cats
> 
> i miss him already ....


i hate cats, there to clever, there always planning to take over the world, sneaky little bastards


----------



## B4PJS

guys u gotta. watch this vidi.o it wil sayve ur lifes... )))


----------



## The L Man

Sc4mp0 said:


> The birds @The L Man pulls?


Wut?


----------



## latblaster

What time is Connor back on? I miss him already!! :lol:


----------



## rob w

latblaster said:


> What time is Connor back on? I miss him already!! :lol:


We should get him back to green (lizard green) and give him a hero's welcome.


----------



## latblaster

rob w said:


> We should get him back to green (lizard green) and give him a hero's welcome.


Yea & that'll give him the confidence to post some really mad stuff up...hopefully!! :thumb:


----------



## dtlv

latblaster said:


> What time is Connor back on? I miss him already!! :lol:


The ban ends early evening, so get your comfy slippers on and popcorn ready! 

It was both the shortest and by far the most ridiculous ban I've ever given, but if you ask someone not to do something three times and threaten a ban and then don't follow through it sets a bad president for the future and creates problems later on - learned this early on in my mod days.


----------



## MyStyle

We need his facts on cats ASAP.

it will save ours & our families lives


----------



## mrbritish

What if he doesn't come back :-(


----------



## B4PJS

dtlv said:


> The ban ends early evening, so get your comfy slippers on and popcorn ready!
> 
> It was both the shortest and by far the most ridiculous ban I've ever given, but if you ask someone not to do something three times and threaten a ban and then don't follow through it sets a bad president for the future and creates problems later on - learned this early on in my mod days.


Sorry for the following mate, but seeing as I was trolling the troll about his spelling and grammar I feel the need for equality. Its precedent, not president  I don't like to think what a bad president would do!


----------



## latblaster

mrbritish said:


> What if he doesn't come back :-(


It means that they've got him!!!


----------



## B4PJS

latblaster said:


> It means that they've got him!!!


NNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrbritish

latblaster said:


> It means that they've got him!!!


They ..... Don't exsist

I've said all this before ;-)


----------



## dtlv

B4PJS said:


> Sorry for the following mate, but seeing as I was trolling the troll about his spelling and grammar I feel the need for equality. Its precedent, not president  I don't like to think what a bad president would do!


Haha, I feel confused because I hate seeing that word used incorrectly and actually recall making sure I'd not misspelled - for me it ranks as annoying as the misappropriate uses of there, they're and their, and also hear and here, and our and are... maybe the fluoride in the water IS getting to me! mg:


----------



## B4PJS

dtlv said:


> Haha, I feel confused because I hate seeing that word used incorrectly and actually recall making sure I'd not misspelled - for me it ranks as annoying as the misappropriate uses of there, they're and their, and also hear and here, and our and are... maybe the fluoride in the water IS getting to me! mg:


Beware the fluoride and aspartame.


----------



## Kimball

B4PJS said:


> Sorry for the following mate, but seeing as I was trolling the troll about his spelling and grammar I feel the need for equality. Its precedent, not president  I don't like to think what a bad president would do!


Start a war with Afghanistan and Iraq I should think.


----------



## MyStyle

mrbritish and his brothers seized the opportunity to kidnap & get rid of him him whilst hes been banned.

R.I.P Connor B


----------



## Kimball

dtlv said:


> Haha, I feel confused because I hate seeing that word used incorrectly and actually recall making sure I'd not misspelled - for me it ranks as annoying as the misappropriate uses of there, they're and their, and also hear and here, and our and are... maybe the fluoride in the water IS getting to me! mg:


Our and are and loose and lose are the two most annoying misuses, as its not spelling it's dumb, that's a fact, have a look on YouTube.


----------



## mrbritish

MyStyle said:


> mrbritish and his brothers seized the opportunity to kidnap & get rid of him him whilst hes been banned.
> 
> R.I.P Connor B


We prefer to call it

"re education"


----------



## B4PJS

Kimball said:


> Our and are and loose and lose are the two most annoying mususes, as its not spelling it's dumb, that's a fact, have a look on YouTube.


What grinds my gears is "I could care less". Well care less then you frigging dumba$$!


----------



## MyStyle

B4PJS said:


> What grinds my gears is "I could care less". Well care less then you frigging dumba$$!


All Americans say this for some reason. It makes no f*cking sense! Tried correcting one about it on another forum once.. got nowhere, went completely over the top of his head


----------



## Marshan

MyStyle said:


> All Americans say this for some reason. It makes no f*cking sense! Tried correcting one about it on another forum once.. got nowhere, went completely over the top of his head


Ironic eh?


----------



## latblaster

mrbritish said:


> We prefer to call it
> 
> "re education"


Does he have his fingernails left?


----------



## mrbritish

And the Connor countdown begins !

He has had 24 hrs to gather all his evidence

And prove us all wrong ;-)


----------



## B4PJS

mrbritish said:


> And the Connor countdown begins !
> 
> He has had 24 hrs to gather all his evidence
> 
> And prove us all wrong ;-)


TBH, I doubt he will be back. Will be pleasantly surprised if he does come back though.


----------



## Kimball

B4PJS said:


> TBH, I doubt he will be back. Will be pleasantly surprised if he does come back though.


He's a zealot! Flaming and a short ban will have no effect. The ADHD may have caused him to have forgotten and found another target to convert, maybe the watchtower forum.


----------



## latblaster

@Connor b

We want you back mate, we were only having a laugh.


----------



## jon-kent

Or maybe he got back on the mothership and went back to his homeworld !


----------



## johnnya

@Connor b .... th.s is a v.ice from the other side *our* u t*heyre*

whens his ban up hope its soon he was good crack really


----------



## jon-kent

Anyone notice how the site is fcuking about just as Connor is coming back ! Lol


----------



## Paz1982

MyStyle said:


> All Americans say this for some reason. It makes no f*cking sense! Tried correcting one about it on another forum once.. got nowhere, went completely over the top of his head


they also say 'i'm going to take a sh1t'.... where exactly are you going to take it to ??? :confused1:


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Seriously? Another YouTube video? Do you really not have anything else to back up your stories?
> 
> Nobody is going to sit and watch hours and hours of sodding YouTube videos. We have lives!
> 
> You're getting on my nerves now and I'm a very patient person!


Says the 33 year old who plays eye spy on line hahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## jon-kent

Good start Connor lol


----------



## Connor b

I'm back guys after a 24hour ban lol. Any one miss me lol.


----------



## Connor b

jon-kent said:


> Good start Connor lol


. iM BACK !!!!!!!!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## jon-kent

Connor b said:


> . iM BACK !!!!!!!!!!! Hahahaha


We've missed your random use of full stops !


----------



## phoenix1980

Welcome back connor B let the ravings commence!


----------



## MyStyle

welcome back doughnut


----------



## Paz1982

inb4thenextban


----------



## johnnya

thats better :thumb:


----------



## Connor b

Did any one watch that last vid about the murs virus I posted????


----------



## Connor b

I just can't post vids. I think the administrators are illuminatie why else can't I post videos


----------



## jon-kent

You'll be banned again before bedtime :lol:


----------



## phoenix1980

You cant post vids because the messages they portray are just too much for our tiny little minds. Thankfully the mods are switched on and have protected us "tards" from your powerful message, I for one do not want my heading exploding, i need it for working and stuff.


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Says the 33 year old who plays eye spy on line hahahahahahahahaha.


It's fun, you should try it some time


----------



## [email protected]

jon-kent said:


> Anyone notice how the site is fcuking about just as Connor is coming back ! Lol


It's a conspiracy! Hope you've got your tinfoil hat on 

Still running really slow for me, not sure if that's just my crap internet though?


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> It's fun, you should try it some time


Poor come back jojo. Lol. Only joking


----------



## jon-kent

[email protected] said:


> It's a conspiracy! Hope you've got your tinfoil hat on
> 
> Still running really slow for me, not sure if that's just my crap internet though?


Lol ive always got it on ! Nah its slow for me as well !


----------



## Connor b

The bilderburg group have arrived in Watford today Alex jones is doing live feeds ... Go in u tube and type it's called. ( Police tell Alex jones to get back ).


----------



## rob w

Connor b said:


> I'm back guys after a 24hour ban lol. Any one miss me lol.


Welcome back, t'was a dark, quiet place for 24 hours.


----------



## phoenix1980

[email protected] said:


> It's a conspiracy! Hope you've got your tinfoil hat on
> 
> Still running really slow for me, not sure if that's just my crap internet though?


Slow for me to Jo, strangly its been fine all day. Yesterday it started to become slow after connor was banned and now he has returned its started again. UK-M clearly cannot contain his intellect or massive back were doomed.


----------



## Connor b

Has any one actually watched David icke and Alex jones explains the new world order. Yes with there evidence in show. .. ??? Has any one actually bothered to watch the vids I posted which will prove what I'm saying is rite. ...))) or u gona find out the hard way when they micro chip us and our children and take away are civil liberties cauce of terrorists that obma and cameron fund and train.... And when they replace CCTV in this country with spy drones which they use in the USA at the moment that's another fact u can check that out there taking away are freedoms slowly day by day and there finding ensures and creating problems to bring in the new world order it's called problem ,reaction,,solution. A method the goverment have used for years and years. U will find all this out if u research and actually watch Alex jones and David icke who back the s.h.i.t up with facts if u bother to watch them


----------



## jon-kent

We'd rather watch people fall over and videos of grumpy looking cats then watch mad men ranting about lizards


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> Has any one actually watched David icke and Alex jones explains the new world order. Yes with there evidence in show. .. ???


You don't know what evidence means. What you are talking about are circumstances from which they draw an inference. That's completely different to evidence that allows a rational conclusion to be deduced, and their repeated failure to understand that (despite it being pointed out to them) is why they are so frequently and consistently ridiculed. It has nothing to do with smear campaigns, conspiracy, or the intelligence levels of the general population.


----------



## johnnya

:whistling:


----------



## rob w

Connor b said:


> Has any one actually watched David icke and Alex jones explains the new world order. Yes with there evidence in show. .. ??? Has any one actually bothered to watch the vids I posted which will prove what I'm saying is rite. ...))) or u gona find out the hard way when they micro chip us and our children and take away are civil liberties cauce of terrorists that obma and cameron fund and train.... And when they replace CCTV in this country with spy drones which they use in the USA at the moment that's another fact u can check that out there taking away are freedoms slowly day by day and there finding ensures and creating problems to bring in the new world order it's called problem ,reaction,,solution. A method the goverment have used for years and years. U will find all this out if u research and actually watch Alex jones and David icke who back the s.h.i.t up with facts if u bother to watch them


Of course not. You might have to post them up again. All of 'em.


----------



## [email protected]

rob w said:


> Of course not. You might have to post them up again. All of 'em.


 :nono:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Looks like i missed the vids mate, post em up again cheers


----------



## dtlv

You sh1t stirrers :lol:

Pop question to those who are following this thread - do you guys want to see the return of the factual, indisputable proof providing Alex Jones and David Icke vids? If I get enough positive replies then Connor can post them again to his hearts content... down to you guys.


----------



## B4PJS

rob w said:


> Of course not. You might have to post them up again. All of 'em.





Mr_Morocco said:


> Looks like i missed the vids mate, post em up again cheers


Wind up merchants! Stop baiting him. There is plenty more fun to be had with this one


----------



## latblaster

@Connor b

Nice to see you back...  .just behave & you'll be ok. If you don't...well the mods have their hammer. Oh yea, & be esp nice to the ladies too!

So, why not educate us on Mind Control...the MKUltra program by the Ruskies & Monarchs?


----------



## Paz1982

me after 90 odd pages of this thread >>>>>>


----------



## Connor b

Hahahahahahahahaha. So am I wrong about the fluride ??? Am I wrong about the aspartame in are foods and drink which cauce cancers heart disease. Diabties etc... Am I wrong about about are goverments creating false flag attacks to get us into wars that have nothing to do with us. ??.eg. 9/11 U don't even no what a false flag attack is cauce u have been brain washed and lied to ur hole life. Am I wrong about secret societies in are goverment such as builderburg group and skull and bones ,,illuminatie,,knights Templar,.freemasons..,,club of Rome. ))) which meet in secret to discuss changes there gona make in society ??? Am I wrong about the u.s goverment c.i.a. Training terrorists ))). Am I wrong about the big brother state that is progesing daily in this country)). Am I wrong about the e.u. Defeating nationalism in every country and wanting a one world goverment and a one world bank... And lots. More??? All this is on line if u bother to check it


----------



## digitalis

There are reams of evidence that Tower 7 "collapsed" during the 9/11 demolitions' (including several videos), yet there hasn't been an official acknowledgment as far as I'm aware, and there certainly wasn't one in the official 9/11 report.

Similarly, there is actual evidence of the Bilderberg meetings which again are not officially acknowledged.

When Dr David Kelly "committed suicide", there is plenty of evidence to suggest that the officially sanctioned cause of death (loss of blood due to the ulna artery being severed) was disingenuous at best, and downright deceit at worst. This includes EYE WITNESS testament of the paramedics who first arrived at the scene who recorded comparatively little blood, and the unfortunate fact that death by bleeding due to ulna artery being severed are very rare as to be almost unheard of.

My point?

That "evidence" is a very malleable concept when it comes to proving/disproving conspiracy theories as even when presented with said evidence, the blind don't want to see all of a sudden.
















If you think the media in the UK is "free" and doesn't take editorial guidelines as to suit whatever political agenda is seen as best befitting the nation at that moment, you're either naive or a philistine.


----------



## Connor b

Paz1982 said:


> me after 90 odd pages of this thread >>>>>>
> View attachment 123739


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Connor b

digitalis said:


> There are reams of evidence that Tower 7 "collapsed" during the 9/11 demolitions' (including several videos), yet there hasn't been an official acknowledgment as far as I'm aware, and there certainly wasn't one in the official 9/11 report.
> 
> Similarly, there is actual evidence of the Bilderberg meetings which again are not officially acknowledged.
> 
> When Dr David Kelly "committed suicide", there is plenty of evidence to suggest that the officially sanctioned cause of death (loss of blood due to the ulna artery being severed) was disingenuous at best, and downright deceit at worst. This includes EYE WITNESS testament of the paramedics who first arrived at the scene who recorded comparatively little blood, and the unfortunate fact that death by bleeding due to ulna artery being severed are very rare as to be almost unheard of.
> 
> My point?
> 
> That "evidence" is a very malleable concept when it comes to proving/disproving conspiracy theories as even when presented with said evidence, the blind don't want to see all of a sudden.


. Thank u. This is what I'm talking about


----------



## Connor b

dtlv said:


> You sh1t stirrers :lol:
> 
> Pop question to those who are following this thread - do you guys want to see the return of the factual, indisputable proof providing Alex Jones and David Icke vids? If I get enough positive replies then Connor can post them again to his hearts content... down to you guys.


Am I allowed to post vids ???? It helps with the discussion ???


----------



## Connor b

Jojo has gone silent. The truth has finally hit her. Either that or she's playing eye spy lol.


----------



## johnnya

*breaking news two of the brothers captured by young ladies in rather fetching winter wear *


----------



## Fatstuff

Right i got some video FACT for you!!






Watch it from 25 second to over a minute, connor b is this guy and u can tell its him when u get to the minute mark U have to watch this


----------



## dtlv

Connor b said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha. So am I wrong about the fluride ??? Am I wrong about the aspartame in are foods and drink which cauce cancers heart disease. Diabties etc... Am I wrong about about are goverments creating false flag attacks to get us into wars that have nothing to do with us. ??.eg. 9/11 U don't even no what a false flag attack is cauce u have been brain washed and lied to ur hole life. Am I wrong about secret societies in are goverment such as builderburg group and skull and bones ,,illuminatie,,knights Templar,.freemasons..,,club of Rome. ))) which meet in secret to discuss changes there gona make in society ??? Am I wrong about the u.s goverment c.i.a. Training terrorists ))). Am I wrong about the big brother state that is progesing daily in this country)). Am I wrong about the e.u. Defeating nationalism in every country and wanting a one world goverment and a one world bank... And lots. More??? All this is on line if u bother to check it


Assuming for a moment these are things happening and there is no dispute about that, what DO YOU think an ordinary person can do to counter them?

What practical measures do you take personally, and what do you advise others do (other than watch youtube more)?


----------



## phoenix1980

What about the russian spy poisoned inside a UK hospital a few years back, he must have had a sh1t load of secrets eh.


----------



## jon-kent

dtlv said:


> You sh1t stirrers :lol:
> 
> Pop question to those who are following this thread - do you guys want to see the return of the factual, indisputable proof providing Alex Jones and David Icke vids? If I get enough positive replies then Connor can post them again to his hearts content... down to you guys.


No mate his vids can fcuk off and stay on youtube.....but then again i would say that being half lizard !


----------



## phoenix1980

dtlv said:


> Assuming for a moment these are things happening and there is no dispute about that, what DO YOU think an ordinary person can do to counter them?
> 
> What practical measures do you take personally, and what do you advise others do (other than watch youtube more)?


I also asked this but got no answer.


----------



## Fatstuff

Fatstuff said:


> Right i got some video FACT for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it from 25 second to over a minute, connor b is this guy and u can tell its him when u get to the minute mark U have to watch this


just bumping this vid


----------



## Connor b

Fatstuff said:


> Right i got some video FACT for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it from 25 second to over a minute, connor b is this guy and u can tell its him when u get to the minute mark U have to watch this


. Hahahahahahahahaha. Actually laughing hard.


----------



## Kimball

dtlv said:


> You sh1t stirrers :lol:
> 
> Pop question to those who are following this thread - do you guys want to see the return of the factual, indisputable proof providing Alex Jones and David Icke vids? If I get enough positive replies then Connor can post them again to his hearts content... down to you guys.


Allow the vids, although I'm actually not sure Connor is as simple as he seems, in a very recent post one of the words he always gets wrong , are instead of our, was correctly used and incorrectly used in the same paragraph.

I was beginning to wonder anyway if a person free in society could be this bizarre, I think this idiocy is a fake and Connor is in fact not the complete retard he pretends to be.

Haven't you all noticed how the spelling has improved and random full stops reduced MASSIVELY from yesterday.


----------



## jon-kent

Fatstuff said:


> Right i got some video FACT for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it from 25 second to over a minute, connor b is this guy and u can tell its him when u get to the minute mark U have to watch this


Hahaha thats him mate ! "You have your opinions and i have my facts" :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha thats him mate ! "You have your opinions and i have my facts" :lol:


That was the bit that creased me


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha. So am I wrong about the fluride ??? Am I wrong about the aspartame in are foods and drink which cauce cancers heart disease. Diabties etc... Am I wrong about about are goverments creating false flag attacks to get us into wars that have nothing to do with us. ??.eg. 9/11 U don't even no what a false flag attack is cauce u have been brain washed and lied to ur hole life. Am I wrong about secret societies in are goverment such as builderburg group and skull and bones ,,illuminatie,,knights Templar,.freemasons..,,club of Rome. ))) which meet in secret to discuss changes there gona make in society ??? Am I wrong about the u.s goverment c.i.a. Training terrorists ))). Am I wrong about the big brother state that is progesing daily in this country)). Am I wrong about the e.u. Defeating nationalism in every country and wanting a one world goverment and a one world bank... And lots. More??? All this is on line if u bother to check it


Yes you are wrong on all those points.


----------



## jon-kent

Fcuking hell now he's bringing up the knights templar !

No more assassins creed before bed for you Mr !!


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha. So am I wrong about the fluride ??? Am I wrong about the aspartame in are foods and drink which cauce cancers heart disease. Diabties etc... Am I wrong about about are goverments creating false flag attacks to get us into wars that have nothing to do with us. ??.eg. 9/11 U don't even no what a false flag attack is cauce u have been brain washed and lied to ur hole life. Am I wrong about secret societies in are goverment such as builderburg group and skull and bones ,,illuminatie,,knights Templar,.freemasons..,,club of Rome. ))) which meet in secret to discuss changes there gona make in society ??? Am I wrong about the u.s goverment c.i.a. Training terrorists ))). Am I wrong about the big brother state that is progesing daily in this country)). Am I wrong about the e.u. Defeating nationalism in every country and wanting a one world goverment and a one world bank... And lots. More??? All this is on line if u bother to check it


Yes you were shown to be wrong on the fluoride, do you really want us to dissect (sic) your other claims too?


----------



## [email protected]

dtlv said:


> You sh1t stirrers :lol:
> 
> Pop question to those who are following this thread - do you guys want to see the return of the factual, indisputable proof providing Alex Jones and David Icke vids? If I get enough positive replies then Connor can post them again to his hearts content... down to you guys.


As my little Scottish nanny would say, it doesn't put me up nor down. I don't watch them anyway


----------



## Connor b

phoenix1980 said:


> I also asked this but got no answer.


Like David icke says we need a mass uncomplients .... When someone gets fined for putting there wheele bin out on the wrong day well then the whole street puts there wheel bins out the wrong day...... If enough people say no to something the goverment is trying to do well then they can't do it they can't physical make us. That's why they mind control us ... For example. Bin laden Oh we have to go to afganistan and these place for bin laden and the alkieda. Which if u do ur research u will no that bin laden was c.i.a and alkieda was invented by the c.ia. America. Is alkieda if u watch on u tube David icke explaining 9/11. Yes it's an extremely long vidio to watch but If u watched the hole thing I garante u after 30mims u will be like holy. F.u.c..k. I didn't no that...


----------



## Connor b

saxondale said:


> Yes you were shown to be wrong on the fluoride, do you really want us to dissect (sic) your other claims too?


 I was wrong on the fluride ??? Did u watch the 3 videos from start to end on the fluride in water i posted ??? clearly not


----------



## Fatstuff

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell now he's bringing up the knights templar !
> 
> No more assassins creed before bed for you Mr !!


hes been playing broken sword on his old super safe and secure high protection pc in safe mode, he wont trust new games or consoles as they were created by the government to brainwash the masses, ur all naive!


----------



## jon-kent




----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> Yes you are wrong on all those points.


U sad. Sad. Little nottradam. Lol


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Jojo has gone silent. The truth has finally hit her. Either that or she's playing eye spy lol.


I went to the gym. You know, the place with the big heavy things that you lift up and down :tongue:


----------



## jon-kent

Fatstuff said:


> hes been playing broken sword on his old super safe and secure high protection pc in safe mode, he wont trust new games or consoles as they were created by the government to brainwash the masses, ur all naive!


Haha that might be his 1st good move mate ! Broken sword was a brilliant game ! If the government have hacked my xbox more fool them watching me sit around in my pants screaming at yanks online !


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Like David icke says we need a mass uncomplients .... When someone gets fined for putting there wheele bin out on the wrong day well then the whole street puts there wheel bins out the wrong day...... If enough people say no to something the goverment is trying to do well then they can't do it they can't physical make us. That's why they mind control us ... For example. Bin laden Oh we have to go to afganistan and these place for bin laden and the alkieda. Which if u do ur research u will no that bin laden was c.i.a and alkieda was invented by the c.ia. America. Is alkieda if u watch on u tube David icke explaining 9/11. Yes it's an extremely long vidio to watch but If u watched the hole thing I garante u after 30mims u will be like holy. F.u.c..k. I didn't no that...


Is that where people say nasty stuff to each other?


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> I was wrong on the fluride ??? Did u watch the 3 videos from start to end on the fluride in water i posted ??? clearly not


Did you look at the links that disproved your video?


----------



## Connor b

Fatstuff said:


> hes been playing broken sword on his old super safe and secure high protection pc in safe mode, he wont trust new games or consoles as they were created by the government to brainwash the masses, ur all naive!


Correct all brain washing equipment which was scientificly and millitry invented and thought. Like the t.v. Pop music hip hop r&b ps. Playstation MP3 players et.c. Et.c It's all to change ur mind. T.v. And music gives u thoughts and attitudes that are not ur own


----------



## digitalis

9/11 was the biggest false flag of the lot. It created the perfect excuse to invade the Middle East on the pretense of WMD (which suspiciously never manifested) and the worse thing is the controlled media are doing the exact same thing now to drum up support for an invasion of Syria.

The sheep-people are very easily pleased and stultify. Footy on the box, petrol in the tank and a sesh on a Saturday night and all is well with the world. Slight problem is one of our soldiers getting butchered in the street, and the controlled media then cleverly taking the focus from the causes and perpetrators and shifting onto nasty racist English people.


----------



## Fatstuff

[email protected] said:


> I went to the gym. You know, the place with the big heavy things that you lift up and down :tongue:


i got a big heavy thing that i lift up and down


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> U sad. Sad. Little nottradam. Lol


Sorry chubster, whenyou're trying to insult, nottradam is, I think, a us football team.

I also think @Milky is waiting for that pic of your flabby, I mean massive, front


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> Correct all brain washing equipment which was scientificly and millitry invented and thought. Like the t.v. Pop music hip hop r&b ps. Playstation MP3 players et.c. Et.c It's all to change ur mind. T.v. And music gives u thoughts and attitudes that are not ur own


Conner - are you wordly?


----------



## Connor b

digitalis said:


> 9/11 was the biggest false flag of the lot. It created the perfect excuse to invade the Middle East on the pretense of WMD (which suspiciously never manifested) and the worse thing is the controlled media are doing the exact same thing now to drum up support for an invasion of Syria.
> 
> The sheep-people are very easily pleased and stultify. Footy on the box, petrol in the tank and a sesh on a Saturday night and all is well with the world. Slight problem is one of our soldiers getting butchered in the street, and the controlled media then cleverly taking the focus from the causes and perpetrators and shifting onto nasty racist English people.


Exactly there using the divided and rule in England with huge multicultilism and creating racial tension They want a civil war which they have been planing for years. It's what Enoch Powell warned us about and when he did what happend they sacked him


----------



## phoenix1980

Ok we have the answer in order to thwart this evil society we must put our wheelie bins out on the wrong day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rob w

Connor b said:


> Like David icke says we need a mass uncomplients .... When someone gets fined for putting there wheele bin out on the wrong day well then the whole street puts there wheel bins out the wrong day...... If enough people say no to something the goverment is trying to do well then they can't do it they can't physical make us. That's why they mind control us ... For example. Bin laden Oh we have to go to afganistan and these place for bin laden and the alkieda. Which if u do ur research u will no that bin laden was c.i.a and alkieda was invented by the c.ia. America. Is alkieda if u watch on u tube David icke explaining 9/11. Yes it's an extremely long vidio to watch but If u watched the hole thing I garante u after 30mims u will be like holy. F.u.c..k. I didn't no that...


I think the consensus is that we think David Icke is a bit mental.


----------



## [email protected]

Fatstuff said:


> i got a big heavy thing that i lift up and down


You lift the man from Scrubs up and down :confused1:


----------



## Connor b

They want a civil war in all e.u countries and a war with us and Korea /Russia. Which will be ww3. Which will bring in the new world order


----------



## Milky

Kimball said:


> Sorry chubster, whenyou're trying to insult, nottradam is, I think, a us football team.
> 
> I also think @Milky is waiting for that pic of your flabby, I mean massive, front


I certainly am yes.

Come on Connor lets see this " mass " you referred too...


----------



## rob w

Connor b said:


> Correct all brain washing equipment which was scientificly and millitry invented and thought. Like the t.v. Pop music hip hop r&b ps. Playstation MP3 players et.c. Et.c It's all to change ur mind. T.v. And music gives u thoughts and attitudes that are not ur own


Did you just credit the military with inventing Hip Hop? Please tell me you did.


----------



## [email protected]

phoenix1980 said:


> Ok we have the answer in order to thwart this evil society we must put our wheelie bins out on the wrong day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I do that fairly often. Maybe I really am one of *them* mg:


----------



## Kimball

rob w said:


> I think the consensus is that we think David Icke is a bit mental.


To be honest, I think David Icke is nearly as fuked in the head as Connor, but with a lot more charisma.


----------



## Kimball

rob w said:


> Did you just credit the military with inventing Hip Hop? Please tell me you did.


And r&b, that's good to shag too, maybe that's their plan make us all dance and have sex instead of putting our wheelie bins out on the wrong day.


----------



## jon-kent

Kimball said:


> And r&b, that's good to shag too, maybe that's their plan make us all dance and have sex instead of putting our wheelie bins out on the wrong day.


Fcuking monsters !


----------



## phoenix1980

[email protected] said:


> I do that fairly often. Maybe I really am one of *them* mg:


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO connor b has his first convert lol


----------



## Connor b

saxondale said:


> Did you look at the links that disproved your video?


What the fake goverment statistics that u pit up. Yes mate I did look. And laughed


----------



## digitalis

Connor b said:


> Exactly there using the divided and rule in England with huge multicultilism and creating racial tension They want a civil war which they have been planing for years. It's what Enoch Powell warned us about and when he did what happend they sacked him


It's a massively contentious statement, and *100%* correct. Mass immigration was allowed and encouraged for 3 main reasons.

1) To gerrymander votes in "difficult" areas for Labour (see the almost complete transformation of demograph of Barking and Dagenham).

2) To permanently lower wages that those pesky British workers were demanding (case in point being the pitiful MW which is out of all proportion to the cost of living plus any other example of peanuts for hard graft you can think of, spec the construction and manufacturing sectors, which are vital elements of the UK economy.)

3) To undermine the patriotic and nationalist sentiment expressed by indigenous Brits.

To that end, mass immigration has been a tremendous success.


----------



## Connor b

phoenix1980 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO connor b has his first convert lol


I don't give up. As long as I can reach out to one that's fine by me and the rest of u can find out the hard way.... Quick go watch east Enders. I heard there's another affair init. .....


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Exactly there using the divided and rule in England with huge multicultilism and creating racial tension They want a civil war which they have been planing for years. It's what Enoch Powell warned us about and when he did what happend they sacked him


Now I'm actually getting confused, I thought we were worried about lizards, I didn't realise it was the immigrants like @Ackee&Saltfish and @Dux we needed to be worried about!

We've only get one set of immigrants in our village, does this mean they are illuminati? And are the edl on your side?


----------



## phoenix1980

Stop posting people and get yer wheelie bins out on the street, for added affect make sure there sitting squint and not flush against a wall or fence, even better put yours outside your neighbours and your neighbours outside yours. OMG I think im onto something .... take that illuminations!!!!


----------



## Milky

If l join this cult will l get more sex, well by more l mean some sex ?

I could be interested in this :thumbup1:


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> I certainly am yes.
> 
> Come on Connor lets see this " mass " you referred too...


Bump, think you missed this Connor?


----------



## [email protected]

phoenix1980 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO connor b has his first convert lol


I'd rather stab myself in the eye with a sh*tty stick :death:


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> If l join this cult will l get more sex, well by more l mean some sex ?
> 
> I could be interested in this :thumbup1:


Well it sounds like it, with immigrant illuminati lizards while listening to r&b and hip hop.


----------



## Milky

Kimball said:


> Well it sounds like it, with immigrant illuminati lizards while listening to r&b and hip hop.


I went with a bird from Barnsley once, hardcore me !


----------



## rob w

Here's my Lat Spread for the record!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Connor b said:


> Exactly there using the divided and rule in England with huge multicultilism and creating racial tension They want a civil war which they have been planing for years. It's what Enoch Powell warned us about and when he did what happend they sacked him


----------



## digitalis

Kimball said:


> Now I'm actually getting confused, I thought we were worried about lizards, I didn't realise it was the immigrants like @Ackee&Saltfish and @Dux we needed to be worried about!
> 
> We've only get one set of immigrants in our village, does this mean they are illuminati? And are the edl on your side?


Promoting mass immigration is one of the key facets into turning into what was a homogeneous country like the UK into a Brazil style mass of media dumbed down proles. Which is exactly what they are getting.

Leicester? Low immigration? Don't be disingenuous.


----------



## phoenix1980

Connor b said:


> View attachment 123649
> . I tried to zoom in but couldn't next week I will get someone to take pic of my back without vest. But look at my lats compared to kimballs there's no way ur backs better than mine


 @Milky here is fatback so far the only pic


----------



## Connor b

digitalis said:


> It's a massively contentious statement, and *100%* correct. Mass immigration was allowed and encouraged for 3 main reasons.
> 
> 1) To gerrymander votes in "difficult" areas for Labour (see the almost complete transformation of demograph of Barking and Dagenham).
> 
> 2) To permanently lower wages that those pesky British workers were demanding (case in point being the pitiful MW which is out of all proportion to the cost of living plus any other example of peanuts for hard graft you can think of, spec the building trade.)
> 
> 3) To undermine the patriotic and nationalist sentiment expressed by indigenous Brits.
> 
> To that end, mass immigration has been a tremendous success.


 if u haven't seen it watch. .(... David icke civil unrest). On u tube it's 10 mins. Long. Listen to what he says.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Kimball said:


> Now I'm actually getting confused, I thought we were worried about lizards, I didn't realise it was the immigrants like @Ackee&Saltfish and @Dux we needed to be worried about!
> 
> We've only get one set of immigrants in our village, does this mean they are illuminati? And are the edl on your side?


I done really well to keep out of this thread and now look you've got me posting gifs here as well!!


----------



## Connor b

phoenix1980 said:


> @Milky here is fatback so far the only pic


Nice one I couldn't zoom in on it. Come on guys look at that compared to kimballs look at my mass and width compared to his


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> What the fake goverment statistics that u pit up. Yes mate I did look. And laughed


I didn`t post any statistics mate


----------



## Connor b

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I done really well to keep out of this thread and now look you've got me posting gifs here as well!!


Never said we had to worry about the immigrants ..... We're talking about the e.u./ criminal globalists /illuminati Using them as part of there agenda. In Europe to create tensions divide and conquer method


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

By the way hi @Connor b im ackee


----------



## Milky

phoenix1980 said:


> @Milky here is fatback so far the only pic


In his defence he has decent curtains.


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> Like David icke says we need a mass uncomplients .... When someone gets fined for putting there wheele bin out on the wrong day well then the whole street puts there wheel bins out the wrong day...... If enough people say no to something the goverment is trying to do well then they can't do it they can't physical make us. That's why they mind control us .


The "government" don't fine people for crap like that, it's a local council issue. Mine doesn't care where my bin is during the week, other councils would. Regardless, if the whole street contravened the regulations laid out by the council, the whole street would be fined. It's a civil fine, not a criminal one, but that doesn't mean it can't be enforced.

The fact that David Icke is ignorant of stuff like this and incredulous as to how the real world actually works in practise should be a big red warning flag for you, but because you won't acknowledge his errors you're blind to it.


----------



## Connor b

saxondale said:


> I didn`t post any statistics mate


U did I remember it looked like some chart thing. What was it then


----------



## Connor b

Wavelength said:


> The "government" don't fine people for crap like that, it's a local council issue. Mine doesn't care where my bin is during the week, other councils would. Regardless, if the whole street contravened the regulations laid out by the council, the whole street would be fined. It's a civil fine, not a criminal one, but that doesn't mean it can't be enforced.
> 
> The fact that David Icke is ignorant of stuff like this and incredulous as to how the real world actually works in practise should be a big red warning flag for you, but because you won't acknowledge his errors you're blind to it.


Quick there's a repeat of X factor on go watch that. .... Ur a slave to the new world order and don't come crying to me when s.h.i.t hits the fan


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> Quick there's a repeat of X factor on go watch that. .... Ur a slave to the new world order and don't come crying to me when s.h.i.t hits the fan


I think your problem Connor is that you are trying to explain the fantasy world before you have got a firm grip on the real one.


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> Never said we had to worry about the immigrants ..... We're talking about the e.u./ criminal globalists /illuminati Using them as part of there agenda.


conner, I actually do know know a very closed (ergo secret) group of people, out there in the public eye but you would not know the first thing about them - you really would shtt yourself at their levels of secrecy and influence.


----------



## phoenix1980

Ack well spose I better go get rdy for the night shift, im expecting the FBI to come crashing through the mail center roof on zip lines to kidnap me for formulating the wheelie bin plan. I'll read the rest of my break make it funny


----------



## Connor b

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> By the way hi @Connor b im ackee


Typical .... I never mentioned any thing about black people did I ..??? and yet ur posting clips of u when u were 13 and for your information I'm not even english there's no english in me.


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> U did I remember it looked like some chart thing. What was it then


that was someone else mate


----------



## rob w

Connor b said:


> Typical .... I never mentioned any thing about black people did I ..??? and yet ur posting clips of u when u were 13 and for your information I'm not even english there's no english in me.


We read between the lines. Shame on you. For the record, i think you've got a decent back.


----------



## Kimball

digitalis said:


> Promoting mass immigration is one of the key facets into turning into what was a homogeneous country like the UK into a Brazil style mass of media dumbed down proles. Which is exactly what they are getting.
> 
> Leicester? Low immigration? Don't be disingenuous.


Leicestershire, leicester city is a cesspit, and nothing to do with immigration. If you're a city dweller you may not realise there are small towns and villages a few miles away don't be dense.


----------



## Connor b

saxondale said:


> conner, I actually do know know a very closed (ergo secret) group of people, out there in the public eye but you would not know the first thing about them - you really would shtt yourself at their levels of secrecy and influence.


What's that then ??


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> I went with a bird from Barnsley once, hardcore me !


To be fair that's about the same!


----------



## Connor b

Milky said:


> In his defence he has decent curtains.


Am I allowed to post videos ???


----------



## Kimball

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I done really well to keep out of this thread and now look you've got me posting gifs here as well!!


Sorry, you're input was needed, and we're just about to go racist in here.


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Nice one I couldn't zoom in on it. Come on guys look at that compared to kimballs look at my mass and width compared to his


We've already done that one, you lost, 100%-0, @Milky and everybody else wants to see the mass at the front, not the flab at the back.


----------



## bigbob33

Have any of you seen the Canadian defence secretarys speach that's just been released on YouTube? Talks about aliens and global conspiracy... Its.... Interesting


----------



## B4PJS

Kimball said:


> Leicestershire, leicester city is a cesspit, and nothing to do with immigration. If you're a city dweller you may not realise there are small towns and villages a few miles away don't be dense.


Some rather lovely villages round there. My Grandparents live in leicestershire


----------



## Milky

Connor b said:


> Am I allowed to post videos ???


If they are of your amazing mass then hell yeah, if its more Youtube bollox then hell NO !


----------



## jon-kent

Connor b said:


> Typical .... I never mentioned any thing about black people did I ..??? and yet ur posting clips of u when u were 13 and for your information I'm not even english there's no english in me.


This is gonna be good !!


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> In his defence he has decent curtains.


Asylums don't skimp on decor mate, they've got standards and governance bodies to fulfill.


----------



## Connor b

There's no rasism here Talking about imigration isn't rasist


----------



## Milky

Connor b said:


> There's no rasism here Talking about imigration isn't rasist


And lets keep it like that...


----------



## Connor b

jon-kent said:


> This is gonna be good !!


is that u Jon Kent ?? Are u having a cheat day lol


----------



## latblaster

Shall we give him a bit of green love...with encouragment he'll come out with some truly off the wall stuff...I hope!!


----------



## jon-kent

Connor b said:


> is that u Jon Kent ?? Are u having a cheat day lol


Everday is cheat day mate ! I got 'dem lizard genes'


----------



## Kimball

B4PJS said:


> Some rather lovely villages round there. My Grandparents live in leicestershire


I think most people's do, sometimes I think I've moved to Dorset


----------



## Wavelength

jon-kent said:


> Everday is cheat day mate ! I got 'dem lizard genes'


Rofl, every day is a cheat day. I knew you were gonna say that!

Better get your tinfoil hat on.


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> What's that then ??


think hardcore Amish.


----------



## latblaster

Wavelength said:


> Rofl, every day is a cheat day. I knew you were gonna say that!
> 
> Better get your tinfoil hat on.


A little known fact @Connor b is that Policemen have tinfoil underneath their helmets. True isn't it WL? :whistling:


----------



## rob w

Connor b said:


> Am I allowed to post videos ???


Noone ever said you couldn't.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Connor b said:


> Typical .... I never mentioned any thing about black people did I ..??? and yet ur posting clips of u when u were 13 and for your information *I'm not even english there's no english in me*.


----------



## Connor b

jon-kent said:


> Everday is cheat day mate ! I got 'dem lizard genes'


Hahahahahahahahah


----------



## Wavelength

latblaster said:


> A little known fact @Connor b is that Policemen have tinfoil underneath their helmets. True isn't it WL? :whistling:


That's the idea but I find it melts the glaze on my donuts. Although I've not actually worn mine since the great chocolate raisin accident of 2011 so it's made no difference anyway.


----------



## rob w

Connor b said:


> is that u Jon Kent ?? Are u having a cheat day lol


By the looks of his Avi, Jon's version of a cheat day is giving the palm tree some padding.


----------



## mrbritish

Yayyyy he's back

Welcome back @Connor b



Connor b said:


> Am I wrong about secret societies in are goverment such as builderburg group and skull and bones ,,illuminatie,,knights Templar,.freemasons..,,club of Rome. ))) which meet in secret to discuss changes there gona make in society ??? Am I wrong about the u.s goverment c.i.a. All this is on line if u bother to check it


Yes

Illuminati don't exsist as has been proved

I'm a mason and have never been to a meeting to

Take over the world yet .

Knights templar , not 100% shure yet as I have not become a member yet .



Kimball said:


> Haven't you all noticed how the spelling has improved and random full stops reduced MASSIVELY from yesterday.


The pills finally kicked in and stopped the finger twitches .


----------



## Connor b

Did that other dude get banded for posting them last 3 videos ???


----------



## Connor b

mrbritish said:


> Yayyyy he's back
> 
> Welcome back @Connor b
> 
> Yes
> 
> Illuminati don't exsist as has been proved
> 
> I'm a mason and have never been to a meeting to
> 
> Take over the world yet .
> 
> Knights templar , not 100% shure yet as I have not become a member yet .
> 
> The pills finally kicked in and stopped the finger twitches .


 tut tut tut. If only u knew. Mate ))))Peace out guys I'm going gym gota hit them biceps keep them better than kimballs ,,!!!!


----------



## seany1

Connor b said:


> Did that other dude get banded for posting them last 3 videos ???


He obviously revealed too much. 'they' must have got to him.


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Did that other dude get banded for posting them last 3 videos ???


Who got banned?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

[email protected] said:


> Who got banned?


 :confused1:


----------



## mikep81

CHRIST! I have to do some work for a few days and the thread explodes to 98 pages!!!!!

@connor, last I read you were trying to get people to watch some specific videos about Icke. But didn't want people watching the other more nutty stuff. Well if he's general convinced about lizard people and the moon being hollow, which is clearly a little nuts, and wrong, then who's to say he's not wrong about the other stuff?!!! And as for Alex Jones, he doesn't know his stuff. He know's propaganda. Take the video of him talking about US Special Forces attacking an abandoned police station. According to Jones, it's so they can create military rule, otherwise why would they use a police station (that sort of thing is done because police stations are secure buildings). He also asks why all the furniture was left inside and claims it's a little suspicious (well attacking a building with no furniture inside it isn't really any good for realistic training). And the best bit. He questions why they took all their expended ammunition cases saying they're trying to cover it up (the more likely reason is that empty cases can be re-primed and re-used and are still firearm parts. Why would they leave that stuff lying around? It happens of normal military training areas and ranges every time you fire a round!!). So he clearly doesn't always know his stuff!

As for the all seeing eye and the Illuminati, would it freak you out to know that I was presented with some of these when I finished a training course in close protection?


----------



## Wavelength

While we're waiting for Connor to finish watching YouTube videos about training biceps, did the "propositions" thread get moved to AL? :confused1:


----------



## Kimball

Wavelength said:


> While we're waiting for Connor to finish watching YouTube videos about training biceps, did the "propositions" thread get moved to AL? :confused1:


I would guess it got deleted at the request of the member who was potentially going to get outed for a 2nd time @phoenix1980 ?


----------



## [email protected]

Wavelength said:


> While we're waiting for Connor to finish watching YouTube videos about training biceps, did the "propositions" thread get moved to AL? :confused1:


I think it got deleted because pm's were being posted for the whole forum to see.


----------



## Wavelength

Ah right, I thought it had moved beyond my sight.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm watching Rude Tube : Total Fails on E4 and they just showed an Alex Jones video pmsl!!


----------



## mikep81

[email protected] said:


> I'm watching Rude Tube : Total Fails on E4 and they just showed an Alex Jones video pmsl!!


Love Rude Tube, have just switched!


----------



## [email protected]

mikep81 said:


> Love Rude Tube, have just switched!


You'll have to catch the beginning on +1


----------



## jon-kent

rob w said:


> By the looks of his Avi, Jon's version of a cheat day is giving the palm tree some padding.


Hahahahhahah :lol:


----------



## phoenix1980

Kimball said:


> I would guess it got deleted at the request of the member who was potentially going to get outed for a 2nd time @phoenix1980 ?


Lol agreed


----------



## mrbritish

mikep81 said:


> CHRIST! I have to do some work for a few days and the thread explodes to 98 pages!!!!!
> 
> @connor, last I read you were trying to get people to watch some specific videos about Icke. But didn't want people watching the other more nutty stuff. Well if he's general convinced about lizard people and the moon being hollow, which is clearly a little nuts, and wrong, then who's to say he's not wrong about the other stuff?!!! And as for Alex Jones, he doesn't know his stuff. He know's propaganda. Take the video of him talking about US Special Forces attacking an abandoned police station. According to Jones, it's so they can create military rule, otherwise why would they use a police station (that sort of thing is done because police stations are secure buildings). He also asks why all the furniture was left inside and claims it's a little suspicious (well attacking a building with no furniture inside it isn't really any good for realistic training). And the best bit. He questions why they took all their expended ammunition cases saying they're trying to cover it up (the more likely reason is that empty cases can be re-primed and re-used and are still firearm parts. Why would they leave that stuff lying around? It happens of normal military training areas and ranges every time you fire a round!!). So he clearly doesn't always know his stuff!
> 
> As for the all seeing eye and the Illuminati, would it freak you out to know that I was presented with some of these when I finished a training course in close protection?
> 
> View attachment 123754


I remember reading somewhere about a company that use

The all seeing eye as their company logo

Was it that private security company you did a course with ?

Can't remember there name


----------



## Connor b

mikep81 said:


> CHRIST! I have to do some work for a few days and the thread explodes to 98 pages!!!!!
> 
> @connor, last I read you were trying to get people to watch some specific videos about Icke. But didn't want people watching the other more nutty stuff. Well if he's general convinced about lizard people and the moon being hollow, which is clearly a little nuts, and wrong, then who's to say he's not wrong about the other stuff?!!! And as for Alex Jones, he doesn't know his stuff. He know's propaganda. Take the video of him talking about US Special Forces attacking an abandoned police station. According to Jones, it's so they can create military rule, otherwise why would they use a police station (that sort of thing is done because police stations are secure buildings). He also asks why all the furniture was left inside and claims it's a little suspicious (well attacking a building with no furniture inside it isn't really any good for realistic training). And the best bit. He questions why they took all their expended ammunition cases saying they're trying to cover it up (the more likely reason is that empty cases can be re-primed and re-used and are still firearm parts. Why would they leave that stuff lying around? It happens of normal military training areas and ranges every time you fire a round!!). So he clearly doesn't always know his stuff!
> 
> As for the all seeing eye and the Illuminati, would it freak you out to know that I was presented with some of these when I finished a training course in close protection?
> 
> View attachment 123754


Are they cuff links... ?? Or what?? And who the f.u.c ..k gave u them that's the illuminates all seeing eye symbol. Lol. This just gets better and as for the lizards I've watched his documentry s about the reptilian race and if u watch them u might understand where he's coming from ... Why did thousands of years ago people had lets take the pyramids for example carvings of is clearly half man half animal Humans with tails and huge eyes and s.h.i.t. Like that ... It's to long for me to go into it u have to watch the documentry s. and yes I beleave that there is this reptilian race that exists also in the royal family. And u guys will laugh at this but u haven't done ur no,e work or watched David icke explain reptilian s in the royal family


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> I'm watching Rude Tube : Total Fails on E4 and they just showed an Alex Jones video pmsl!!


That's what the goverment want u to do watch program's like rude tube and ...e4. To keep u in the trance u have been in ur hole life's. .. Wake up guys ... And watch something constructive like Alex jones or Jesse Ventura and learn that the world u think u live in is realy a lie


----------



## mikep81

mrbritish said:


> I remember reading somewhere about a company that use
> 
> The all seeing eye as their company logo
> 
> Was it that private security company you did a course with ?
> 
> Can't remember there name


It was yes. Ronin is the company.


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> That's what the goverment want u to do watch program's like rude tube and ...e4. To keep u in the trance u have been in ur hole life's. .. Wake up guys ... And watch something constructive like Alex jones or Jesse Ventura and learn that the world u think u live in is realy a lie


Oh bore off!

I'm not in a trance and the government have f all to do with what I choose to watch on tv.


----------



## Connor b

mikep81 said:


> It was yes. Ronin is the company.


Nah it weren't a private company I did my s.i.a with.. / ill check out that ronin company ur on about c what I can find out about them ..but ain't it mad they use the illuminatie all seeing eye Lol. Coincidence .?? I think not


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Oh bore off!
> 
> I'm not in a trance and the government have f all to do with what I choose to watch on tv.


Oh yes they do they control the media and t.v and what goes on it and what doesn't go on it .... ... Funny how u don't see guys like Alex and David icke on main stream t.v. ...... I wonder why. ........ I mean if there these crazy conspiracy theorists . I'm sure people would find them intertaining to watch and laugh at....


----------



## mrbritish

Connor b said:


> Are they cuff links... ?? Or what?? And who the f.u.c ..k gave u them that's the illuminates all seeing eye symbol. Lol. This just gets better and as for the lizards I've watched his documentry s about the reptilian race and if u watch them u might understand where he's coming from ... Why did thousands of years ago people had lets take the pyramids for example carvings of is clearly half man half animal Humans with tails and huge eyes and s.h.i.t. Like that ... It's to long for me to go into it u have to watch the documentry s. and yes I beleave that there is this reptilian race that exists also in the royal family. And u guys will laugh at this but u haven't done ur no,e work or watched David icke explain reptilian s in the royal family


Nooo the illuminati don't exsist

And the all seeing eye has all been explained

Earlier in the thread .


----------



## mikep81

Connor b said:


> Nah it weren't a private company I did my s.i.a with.. / ill check out that ronin company ur on about c what I can find out about them ..but ain't it mad they use the illuminatie all seeing eye Lol. Coincidence .?? I think not


What are you talking about. MrBritish asked me if I trained with a PSC. You say it weren't a private company? It's not mad that they presented me with the all seeing eye. There is a specific reason for it. But I'm interested to see what you can find out first! Why do you think it's not a coincidence? This should be interesting.


----------



## Connor b

Well ill have to do it tomorrow and get back to u on that it will take me a while


----------



## mrbritish

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eye_of_Providence

Have a read of that Connor explains it all


----------



## mikep81

Connor b said:


> Well ill have to do it tomorrow and get back to u on that it will take me a while


Don't leave me hanging. I'm excited to find out the real reason why they trained me and presented me with the all seeing eye! Why don't you believe it's a coincidence anyway?


----------



## Connor b

mrbritish said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eye_of_Providence
> 
> Have a read of that Connor explains it all


Yes it was taken by the illuminatie and used as one of there symbols ...... Just like the nazi Swartz symbol which first mean peace/love but then the nazi took it and turned it up side down and used it as there own symbol which had a different meaning .


----------



## Connor b

mikep81 said:


> Don't leave me hanging. I'm excited to find out the real reason why they trained me and presented me with the all seeing eye! Why don't you believe it's a coincidence anyway?


Ill do it tomorrow mate I can't keep logging of the forum to use Internet then back on the forum it's long I don't no how to open up 2 google pages. On an I.pad or if its possible to do on a. I.pad


----------



## Connor b

Connor b said:


> Yes it was taken by the illuminatie and used as one of there symbols ...... Just like the nazi Swartz symbol which first mean peace/love but then the nazi took it and turned it up side down and used it as there own symbol which had a different meaning .


 Can u tell me how I post a link like that to a site. .. Like what u did ????


----------



## mrbritish

Connor b said:


> Can u tell me how I post a link like that to a site. .. Like what u did ????


Were you asking me or yourself ?

Lol

If u want to post a link to a url

Got to address bar at top of webpage and copy then paste on here


----------



## mrbritish

Connor b said:


> Can u tell me how I post a link like that to a site. .. Like what u did ????


Were you asking me or yourself ?

Lol

If u want to post a link to a url

Got to address bar at top of webpage and copy then paste on here


----------



## Connor b

mrbritish said:


> Were you asking me or yourself ?
> 
> Lol
> 
> If u want to post a link to a url
> 
> Got to address bar at top of webpage and copy then paste on here


. Cheers ill give it a try I'm s..h..I.t at technology


----------



## phoenix1980

mrbritish said:


> Were you asking me or yourself ?
> 
> Lol
> 
> If u want to post a link to a url
> 
> Got to address bar at top of webpage and copy then paste on here


See that Connor b has put a spell on you making you double post, take that as a warning. Put your wheelie bin out on the wrong day to counter his devilry 

Back to work for me


----------



## Connor b

http://aspartame.mercola.com/


----------



## Connor b

Hahahah I've learnt how to post links. .... Now the evidence will be rolling in boys ......


----------



## mrbritish

I took my tin hat off it was only for a second and it all went tits up


----------



## mrbritish

mrbritish said:


> I took my tin hat off it was only for a second and it all went tits up


Omg what have I done ....


----------



## mrbritish

Connor b said:


> Hahahah I've learnt how to post links. .... Now the evidence will be rolling in boys ......


Omg what have I created .......

I'm even double posting and whirring myself arggggghhhh


----------



## Connor b

http://beforeitsnews.com/u-s-politics/2013/05/boston-false-flag-goes-mainstream-boston-bombing-what-you-arent-being-told-2446520.html


----------



## Connor b

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=government%20puts%20fluoride%20in%20water&source=web&cd=8&sqi=2&ved=0CEkQFjAH&url=http%3A%2F%2Fopengov.ideascale.com%2Fa%2Fdtd%2FThe-Fluoride-Scam-40-of-US-Water-Is-Poison%2F4737-4049&ei=CdmvUbfLO8OvOd_rgcgM&usg=AFQjCNGVMxfNmHO3r2UUFGaRHmXMKsvJ-A


----------



## Connor b

http://www.google.co.uk/#gs_rn=16&gs_ri=tablet-gws-psy&suggest=p&pq=bodybuilding%20forum&cp=4&gs_id=g&xhr=t&q=infowars&es_nrs=true&pf=p&sclient=tablet-gws&oq=info&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&fp=3d9dc437d5642a9f&biw=1024&bih=622


----------



## Connor b

RESEARCH. !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrbritish

Didn't someone post a link that fluoride was not in the water in the UK ?

Proveing this theory wrong


----------



## mrbritish

Just The Facts

The average conspiracy theorist will argue with NASA, Nobel-prize winners and every expert in the world despite having fewer qualifications than the average fry cook.

Conspiracy theorists view lotgical argument as cheating.

Like ****ing fetishes and tentacle rape comics, conspiracy theories are a problem made much worse by the Internet.

Never assume malice when incompetence will do.

An Ego Issue

Conspiracy theorists divide the world into "Everyone even remotely involved/qualified vs. Me," and decide that they'll win single-handedly. They're like Rambo with bull**** instead of bullets.

They tend to enjoy the ego-boost that comes with thinking of oneself as the only intelligent objector in a world of sheeple. When the government has to spend billions of dollars shuttling Elvis from Roswell to the Bermuda Triangle and back in black helicopters before you can feel good about yourself, you've got to be pretty tragic.

Shadowy Organizations

Conspiracy theorists believe the world is run by schizophrenic shadowy organizations who - despite conspiring with millions in perfect silence - can't resist putting clues in things like major public monuments and every note of currency ever printed. Making the average Batman villain look like Professor Moriarty.

At the last count the world was secretly being run by the Illuminati, Knights Templar, Freemasons, Trilateral commission, New World Order, Skull & Bones society, Bilderberg group, Nine Unknown Men and the ever-popular Jews. It's unknown whether they all vote on various issues or just ask Dan Brown whose turn it is each week. Conspiracy theorists honestly believe that these invisible elites have run thousands of years of history but are incapable of killing someone who lives in a basement and shouts on street corners.

Conspiracy Theorist Abilities

Conspiracy theorists display incredible attention to detail, an even more incredible ability to ignore details they don't like, obsessive focus and a complete absence of social skills. Every time a new crazy decides that Bush brought down World Trade Center, anime loses a powerful Pokemaster.


----------



## Connor b

mrbritish said:


> Didn't someone post a link that fluoride was not in the water in the UK ?
> 
> Proveing this theory wrong


hanahahahaha he thinks there's no floride in u.k. Waters ahahahahahah


----------



## Connor b

mrbritish said:


> Just The Facts
> 
> The average conspiracy theorist will argue with NASA, Nobel-prize winners and every expert in the world despite having fewer qualifications than the average fry cook.
> 
> Conspiracy theorists view lotgical argument as cheating.
> 
> Like ****ing fetishes and tentacle rape comics, conspiracy theories are a problem made much worse by the Internet.
> 
> Never assume malice when incompetence will do.
> 
> An Ego Issue
> 
> Conspiracy theorists divide the world into "Everyone even remotely involved/qualified vs. Me," and decide that they'll win single-handedly. They're like Rambo with bull**** instead of bullets.
> 
> They tend to enjoy the ego-boost that comes with thinking of oneself as the only intelligent objector in a world of sheeple. When the government has to spend billions of dollars shuttling Elvis from Roswell to the Bermuda Triangle and back in black helicopters before you can feel good about yourself, you've got to be pretty tragic.
> 
> Shadowy Organizations
> 
> Conspiracy theorists believe the world is run by schizophrenic shadowy organizations who - despite conspiring with millions in perfect silence - can't resist putting clues in things like major public monuments and every note of currency ever printed. Making the average Batman villain look like Professor Moriarty.
> 
> At the last count the world was secretly being run by the Illuminati, Knights Templar, Freemasons, Trilateral commission, New World Order, Skull & Bones society, Bilderberg group, Nine Unknown Men and the ever-popular Jews. It's unknown whether they all vote on various issues or just ask Dan Brown whose turn it is each week. Conspiracy theorists honestly believe that these invisible elites have run thousands of years of history but are incapable of killing someone who lives in a basement and shouts on street corners.
> 
> Conspiracy Theorist Abilities
> 
> Conspiracy theorists display incredible attention to detail, an even more incredible ability to ignore details they don't like, obsessive focus and a complete absence of social skills. Every time a new crazy decides that Bush brought down World Trade Center, anime loses a powerful Pokemaster.


 I don't no why ur telling me about conspiracy theorists I don't watch conspiracie theoriest or have spoke about or claimed to be a conspiracie theorist


----------



## Connor b

http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=tablet-gws&q=bin+laden+was+cia+agent&oq=bin+laden+was+c.&gs_l=tablet-gws.1.1.0i22i30l3.9731.13773.0.15563.16.11.0.5.5.0.402.1289.8j2j4-1.11.0...0.0...1c.1.16.tablet-gws-psy.3zEnocUJk0s&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&fp=3d9dc437d5642a9f&biw=1024&bih=672


----------



## Connor b

http://www.google.co.uk/#q=kissinger+wants+to+depopulate+world&spell=1&sa=X&ei=HuCvUZP_LIKrO_mkgMgJ&ved=0CCkQvwUoAA&bav=on.2,or.&fp=3d9dc437d5642a9f&biw=1024&bih=672


----------



## digitalis

You're either a troll or you need to really work on your spelling, syntax and grammar mate it's not doing your arguments any favours at all.

Also, don't bother posting those type of URL links, no-ones gunna read em'. Post the relevant text.


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> You'll have to catch the beginning on +1


Here's ur facts you have been waiting for jo I've put loads up amd no there not vidios


----------



## digitalis

You're either a troll or you need to really work on your spelling, syntax and grammar mate it's not doing your arguments any favours at all.

Also, don't bother posting those type of URL links, no-ones gunna read em'. Post the relevant text.


----------



## Connor b

digitalis said:


> You're either a troll or you need to really work on your spelling, syntax and grammar mate it's not doing your arguments any favours at all.
> 
> Also, don't bother posting those type of URL links, no-ones gunna read em'. Post the relevant text.


. I can spell I'm just typing fast and not looking at my spelling I'm not in f..u..c.k.i..n. school am I... And everyone asks me for facts and that well here they are U c everyone knows I'm right so they just talk crap about tin foil hats instead coz they don't want to admit I'm right


----------



## digitalis

You're either a troll or mentally defective in some way. You need cogent, concise arguments. Bad spelling and atrocious grammar negates every salient point you try to make.

In short a laughing stock.


----------



## Connor b

digitalis said:


> You're either a troll or mentally defective in some way. You need cogent, concise arguments. Bad spelling and atrocious grammar negates every salient point you try to make.
> 
> In short a laughing stock.


What's a troll. What's the meaning of a troll I don't get that ???


----------



## Connor b

digitalis said:


> You're either a troll or mentally defective in some way. You need cogent, concise arguments. Bad spelling and atrocious grammar negates every salient point you try to make.
> 
> In short a laughing stock.


. What R u an english teacher or something I told u I'm typing fast and don't care bout my spelling Jesus Christ.


----------



## mrbritish

Connor b said:


> I don't no why ur telling me about conspiracy theorists I don't watch conspiracie theoriest or have spoke about or claimed to be a conspiracie theorist


Was not everything you have been saying covered in that

So I'm pretty shure you are fella


----------



## mikep81

Connor b said:


> http://beforeitsnews.com/u-s-politics/2013/05/boston-false-flag-goes-mainstream-boston-bombing-what-you-arent-being-told-2446520.html


Oh dear lord. Prepare to be educated son!

Private security is used at pretty much any major event now, even more so in America due to the continuing fragmentation of policing. It's not something new and it will continue to happen. Guys on rooftops with binoculars are what is known to people like me as 'top cover'. They're they guys that potentially cover your $ss because they have a birds eye view. Bombs dogs and drugs dogs are also common at events and people are told it's a drill before hand because it is a standard drill (not a test) to carry out these sort of proactive policing methods at large events.

The part about The Boston Globe is just funny. Twitter posts the time to posts according to your local time. That tweet was actually posted after the 2 explosions at the race and was in reference to a controlled explosion on a suspected 3rd device. That screen shot is taken from someone's twitter profile in a different time zone. If you actually look at that twitter post, you can see that many people comment on it afterwards and they all seem to be able to get the time line in which events happened. Anyone who actually knows how Twitter works would know that!!!

"professional killers The Craft International, wired up to FBI command". How does he know they're wired up to FBI command? They have radios which is a standard form of communication for anyone operating in a large team. And Craft International is a training company, anyone can buy their clothing. Some guys I know have their clothing because they like the logo. Everyone who completes their course gets given some clothing.

That bloke calling them actors is clearly, to me, trying to say they were they guys that carried out the act. It makes me laugh that people think the US government would pull of something like this and then officials would be too stupid to just get one line right??!!!!

The Photoshopping is a weak argument, unless there is other photographic evidence that shows the "leg with no body" isn't just someone bending over. And the ghost in the background looks to me like a person. Again I find it funny that people would actually think that the US government would murder it's own citizens and then do a bodge job on Photoshop!!

The theory on the FBI being behind every terrorist act is just a theory and there is no solid evidence that suggests that at all. Just speculation and exaggerated evidence.

The statement from Judge Colleen MacMahon is slightly twisted. That statement is from 3 guys that were charged for attempting to blow up a Synagogue where an FBI informant was used to kind of entrap them. The context of what she said is massively misrepresented in that video.

saying your safer from terrorism than bee stings or accidents and that the money spent on terrorism is wasted is irrelevant. one is an accident and something that can't be helped, the other is the intentional killing of other human beings!

Tanks are not on the streets of American. Armoured personnel carriers are being used by some law enforcement agencies with the special response units as they are armoured vehicles. The particular vehicles being used are generally used on the battlefield as ambulances and command vehicles. And the comment about Blackhawk helicopters with Hellfire missiles on lawns shows two standard, unarmed Blackhawks parked on a lawn. They do not have any missiles attached. Plus those pictures of heavy armed SWAT units are from Boston where the city was locked down to try and find the two lunatics!

I don't get why people get so upset about drones over city's. It saves flying a helicopter around with a camera on it.

It's funny that the memo from the security guy who tells about ow it is all staged only mentions one guy!!! He says it will be blamed on A male. No mention of two men and his description is pretty vague!

The part at the end where they're talking about troops was funny. Most of those in the footage were SRU (Special Response Units or SWAT Teams) NOT soldiers!!


----------



## mikep81

Connor b said:


> . I can spell I'm just typing fast and not looking at my spelling I'm not in f..u..c.k.i..n. school am I... And everyone asks me for facts and that well here they are U c everyone knows I'm right so they just talk crap about tin foil hats instead coz they don't want to admit I'm right


Copying in Google search links and random articles without articulating on the content of such is lazy. If you want to educate people, discuss the content properly rather than just posting a link and expecting everyone to thank you for opening their eyes. And cut out the whole sheeple and comments about people not waking up etc, etc. Just because someone is of a different opinion to you, it doesn't mean they haven't researched the topic!!!


----------



## Connor b

mikep81 said:


> Oh dear lord. Prepare to be educated son!
> 
> Private security is used at pretty much any major event now, even more so in America due to the continuing fragmentation of policing. It's not something new and it will continue to happen. Guys on rooftops with binoculars are what is known to people like me as 'top cover'. They're they guys that potentially cover your $ss because they have a birds eye view. Bombs dogs and drugs dogs are also common at events and people are told it's a drill before hand because it is a standard drill (not a test) to carry out these sort of proactive policing methods at large events.
> 
> The part about The Boston Globe is just funny. Twitter posts the time to posts according to your local time. That tweet was actually posted after the 2 explosions at the race and was in reference to a controlled explosion on a suspected 3rd device. That screen shot is taken from someone's twitter profile in a different time zone. If you actually look at that twitter post, you can see that many people comment on it afterwards and they all seem to be able to get the time line in which events happened. Anyone who actually knows how Twitter works would know that!!!
> 
> "professional killers The Craft International, wired up to FBI command". How does he know they're wired up to FBI command? They have radios which is a standard form of communication for anyone operating in a large team. And Craft International is a training company, anyone can buy their clothing. Some guys I know have their clothing because they like the logo. Everyone who completes their course gets given some clothing.
> 
> That bloke calling them actors is clearly, to me, trying to say they were they guys that carried out the act. It makes me laugh that people think the US government would pull of something like this and then officials would be too stupid to just get one line right??!!!!
> 
> The Photoshopping is a weak argument, unless there is other photographic evidence that shows the "leg with no body" isn't just someone bending over. And the ghost in the background looks to me like a person. Again I find it funny that people would actually think that the US government would murder it's own citizens and then do a bodge job on Photoshop!!
> 
> The theory on the FBI being behind every terrorist act is just a theory and there is no solid evidence that suggests that at all. Just speculation and exaggerated evidence.
> 
> The statement from Judge Colleen MacMahon is slightly twisted. That statement is from 3 guys that were charged for attempting to blow up a Synagogue where an FBI informant was used to kind of entrap them. The context of what she said is massively misrepresented in that video.
> 
> saying your safer from terrorism than bee stings or accidents and that the money spent on terrorism is wasted is irrelevant. one is an accident and something that can't be helped, the other is the intentional killing of other human beings!
> 
> Tanks are not on the streets of American. Armoured personnel carriers are being used by some law enforcement agencies with the special response units as they are armoured vehicles. The particular vehicles being used are generally used on the battlefield as ambulances and command vehicles. And the comment about Blackhawk helicopters with Hellfire missiles on lawns shows two standard, unarmed Blackhawks parked on a lawn. They do not have any missiles attached. Plus those pictures of heavy armed SWAT units are from Boston where the city was locked down to try and find the two lunatics!
> 
> I don't get why people get so upset about drones over city's. It saves flying a helicopter around with a camera on it.
> 
> It's funny that the memo from the security guy who tells about ow it is all staged only mentions one guy!!! He says it will be blamed on A male. No mention of two men and his description is pretty vague!
> 
> The part at the end where they're talking about troops was funny. Most of those in the footage were SRU (Special Response Units or SWAT Teams) NOT soldiers!!


Why were there seal guys there with ear peaces on.... It was marathon. Why on earth would u need undercover seals . Lol I say undercover the 2 idiots weren't exactly in there best civvies were they


----------



## mikep81

Connor b said:


> Why were there seal guys there with ear peaces on.... It was marathon. Why on earth would u need undercover seals . Lol I say undercover the 2 idiots weren't exactly in there best civvies were they


Who say's there were SEAL's there? The Craft International is a training company (predominantly) founded by a former SEAL. They train anyone who pays to do their course. Because the founder (Chris Kyle) was an ex SEAL, the logo is similar to that of the SEAL's. That's it. Some of the guys working may have been ex Navy SEAL's but they were not serving SEAL's.


----------



## PaulB

mikep81 said:


> Who say's there were SEAL's there? The Craft International is a training company (predominantly) founded by a former SEAL. They train anyone who pays to do their course. Because the founder (Chris Kyle) was an ex SEAL, the logo is similar to that of the SEAL's. That's it. Some of the guys working may have been ex Navy SEAL's but they were not serving SEAL's.


Youre banging your head against a brick wall mike. The kid is seriously delusional.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Milky said:


> In his defence he has decent curtains.


I'm surprised he doesn't keep them permanently shut so "they" don't get him.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> Typical .... I never mentioned any thing about black people did I ..??? and yet ur posting clips of u when u were 13 and for your information I'm not even human there's no human in me.


Fixed.


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> Nah it weren't a private company I did my s.i.a with.. / ill check out that ronin company ur on about c what I can find out about them ..but ain't it mad they use the illuminatie all seeing eye Lol. Coincidence .?? I think not


conner - i know half a dozen alarm firm use that logo (or a variant) because it`s an eye - see?

pun intended.


----------



## saxondale

mrbritish said:


> Didn't someone post a link that fluoride was not in the water in the UK ?
> 
> Proveing this theory wrong


I believe that`s called "an inconvenient truth"


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> hanahahahaha he thinks there's no floride in u.k. Waters ahahahahahah


your statement was "fluoride is been added to THE water supply to control minds" which has been shown to be incorrect on several counts.

it`s neither been added universally, nor controls minds


----------



## Prince Adam

Has David Icke joined the forum under another name?!


----------



## B4PJS

mrbritish said:


> Didn't someone post a link that fluoride was not in the water in the UK ?
> 
> Proveing this theory wrong


I posted the Ordnance Survey map of water Fluoridation levels in England which shows the specific areas where extra Fluoride has been added to the water



Connor b said:


> I don't no why ur telling me about conspiracy theorists I don't watch conspiracie theoriest or have spoke about or claimed to be a conspiracie theorist


Because you believe in the fact that there is a *Conspiracy* by groups unknown to control the world, which can only ever be a *Theory* as there is no conclusive proof until the group or groups reveal themselves, you are a Conspiracy Theorist.


----------



## mikep81

B4PJS said:


> I posted the Ordnance Survey map of water Fluoridation levels in England which shows the specific areas where extra Fluoride has been added to the water
> 
> Because you believe in the fact that there is a *Conspiracy* by groups unknown to control the world, which can only ever be a *Theory* as there is no conclusive proof until the group or groups reveal themselves, you are a Conspiracy Theorist.


This has to be a first. Having to explain to a CT why he is in fact a CT?!!!


----------



## [email protected]

mikep81 said:


> This has to be a first. Having to explain to a CT why he is in fact a CT?!!!


I even gave him the dictionary definition further back but he still says he's not one :lol:


----------



## Shady45

I actually think this is just trolling.

Whilst I understand the world contains all sorts of questionable people, there is no way anyone can be like this and serious.


----------



## Guest

That's why he hasn't posted a pic of his front, he got that other pic off google and he's just a troll. Prove me wrong @Connor b (evan though you don't know the meaning of proof)


----------



## MyStyle




----------



## Connor b

mikep81 said:


> Who say's there were SEAL's there? The Craft International is a training company (predominantly) founded by a former SEAL. They train anyone who pays to do their course. Because the founder (Chris Kyle) was an ex SEAL, the logo is similar to that of the SEAL's. That's it. Some of the guys working may have been ex Navy SEAL's but they were not serving SEAL's.


They were clearly 2 seal guys there wearing combat troucers and boots lol the punisher logo cap that the seals like to wear ..lol I mean it don't take rocket scientist to work it out...... Amy way ill be posting more evidence


----------



## Connor b

http://www.google.co.uk/#q=lists+of+false+flag+attacks+from+government&spell=1&sa=X&ei=no2wUe_XAoPLPanGgPAH&ved=0CCkQvwUoAA&bav=on.2,or.&bvm=bv.47534661,d.d2k&fp=3d9dc437d5642a9f&biw=1024&bih=672. Learn whAt a false flag attack is are goverment and the .u.s having been doing it for years


----------



## Connor b

http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=tablet-gws&q=rockefellers+funded+hitler&oq=roceafellas+funded+h&gs_l=tablet-gws.1.0.0i13j0i13i5i30.13525.39375.0.40581.55.38.17.0.0.0.801.6137.6j27j3j1j6-1.38.0...0.0...1c.1.16.tablet-gws-psy.f_WOl33eNMs&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&fp=3d9dc437d5642a9f&biw=1024&bih=672......

How do u guys think hittler and and the nazie were funded for both world wars


----------



## Connor b

http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=tablet-gws&q=rockefellers+funded+hitler&oq=rockefellas+fu&gs_l=tablet-gws.1.0.0i13j0i13i30j0i22i30.2001.18272.0.19510.46.26.16.4.4.1.401.3979.6j16j2j1j1.26.0...0.0...1c.1.16.tablet-gws-psy.SDR0ia0oHwM&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&bvm=bv.47534661,d.bGE&fp=3d9dc437d5642a9f&biw=1024&bih=672


----------



## latblaster

Connor b said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=tablet-gws&q=rockefellers+funded+hitler&oq=roceafellas+funded+h&gs_l=tablet-gws.1.0.0i13j0i13i5i30.13525.39375.0.40581.55.38.17.0.0.0.801.6137.6j27j3j1j6-1.38.0...0.0...1c.1.16.tablet-gws-psy.f_WOl33eNMs&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&fp=3d9dc437d5642a9f&biw=1024&bih=672......
> 
> How do u guys think hittler and and the nazie were funded for both world wars


I thought it was the Rothchilds.


----------



## Connor b

latblaster said:


> I thought it was the Rothchilds.


Both


----------



## Connor b

It's these networks of Interbreading families such as the rocefellas and rothchilds who realy control and run the world they control the goverments and corporations............ Why ???? Cauce they have the money Which means they have the power . And they love wars these people cauce there's money to be made from wars ....


----------



## Connor b

http://www.google.co.uk/#gs_rn=16&gs_ri=tablet-gws-psy&suggest=p&pq=infowars.com&cp=15&gs_id=7w&xhr=t&q=infowars.com+aspartame&es_nrs=true&pf=p&sclient=tablet-gws&oq=infowars.com+as&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&bvm=bv.47534661,d.bGE&fp=3d9dc437d5642a9f&biw=1024&bih=672


----------



## mikep81

Connor b said:


> They were clearly 2 seal guys there wearing combat troucers and boots lol the punisher logo cap that the seals like to wear ..lol I mean it don't take rocket scientist to work it out...... Amy way ill be posting more evidence


Wow!! You have to be trolling. I own the exact same set up!! I own many variances of combat trousers and black t-shirts. One of which has the "all seeing eye on". I also carry the same bags as these guys when on a task similar. I am not not have I ever been a navy SEAL. What makes it obvious to you that they're SEAL's (baring in mind that anyone can buy their The Craft's skull logo'd clothing from their website). You saying it doesn't take a rocket scientist is actually laughable, at how far fetched that idea is. Why would SEAL's wear a half assed attempt at a uniform. It would either be full blown, or covert. In the private security industry we have two types of operating. Overt (standing out, like these PSC's are) or Covert (hidden. In civilian clothing).


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> They were clearly 2 seal guys there wearing combat troucers and boots lol the punisher logo cap that the seals like to wear ..lol I mean it don't take rocket scientist to work it out...... Amy way ill be posting more evidence


F' me I'm a navy seal.......

And Spider-Man, superman, batman, fireman and a gladiator.


----------



## a.notherguy

mikep81 said:


> Wow!! You have to be trolling. I own the exact same set up!! I own many variances of combat trousers and black t-shirts. One of which has the "all seeing eye on". I also carry the same bags as these guys when on a task similar. I am not not have I ever been a navy SEAL. What makes it obvious to you that they're SEAL's (baring in mind that anyone can buy their The Craft's skull logo'd clothing from their website). You saying it doesn't take a rocket scientist is actually laughable, at how far fetched that idea is. Why would SEAL's wear a half assed attempt at a uniform. It would either be full blown, or covert. In the private security industry we have two types of operating. Overt (standing out, like these PSC's are) or Covert (hidden. In civilian clothing).


i have several pair of combat trousers and black t-shirts with skulls on them.

as far as i know, ive never had anything to do with the military but after reading all the evidence on this thread im now worried that been brainwashed and i am programmed to be a secret assassin and i dont even know about it!


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=tablet-gws&q=rockefellers+funded+hitler&oq=roceafellas+funded+h&gs_l=tablet-gws.1.0.0i13j0i13i5i30.13525.39375.0.40581.55.38.17.0.0.0.801.6137.6j27j3j1j6-1.38.0...0.0...1c.1.16.tablet-gws-psy.f_WOl33eNMs&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&fp=3d9dc437d5642a9f&biw=1024&bih=672......
> 
> How do u guys think hittler and and the nazie were funded for both world wars


They weren't you I'd.i.ot Germany practically went bust and they were having to use wheelbarrows to get shopping as money was so devalued.


----------



## Kimball

a.notherguy said:


> i have several pair of combat trousers and black t-shirts with skulls on them.
> 
> as far as i know, ive never had anything to do with the military but after reading all the evidence on this thread im now worried that been brainwashed and i am programmed to be a secret assassin and i dont even know about it!


You've not seen any of the Bourne films? Clearly I'm at least part of treadstone with all the outfits I've got.


----------



## a.notherguy

Kimball said:


> You've not seen any of the Bourne films? Clearly I'm at least part of treadstone with all the outfits I've got.


lol, same here! it would explain the memory loss i experience on the occasional saturday night!


----------



## mikep81

Kimball said:


> You've not seen any of the Bourne films? Clearly I'm at least part of treadstone with all the outfits I've got.


I'm still waiting for him to tell me all about my training company and why they train private military and security contractors using the all seeing eye. And why they presented me with this !!!


----------



## [email protected]

Kimball said:


> F' me I'm a navy seal.......
> 
> And Spider-Man, superman, batman, fireman and a gladiator.


Omg! That means that I must actually be a maid from France :lol:


----------



## mikep81

[email protected] said:


> Omg! That means that I must actually be a maid from France :lol:


Pics or nomaidfromfrance!!!


----------



## [email protected]

mikep81 said:


> Pics or nomaidfromfrance!!!


Haha I should've expected that. No pics :tongue:


----------



## Kimball

[email protected] said:


> Haha I should've expected that. No pics :tongue:


It's a great pic isn't it Jojo


----------



## MyStyle

mikep81 said:


> I'm still waiting for him to tell me all about my training company and why they train private military and security contractors using the all seeing eye. And why they presented me with this !!!
> View attachment 123837


HES ONE OF THEM!!1


----------



## mikep81

[email protected] said:


> Haha I should've expected that. No pics :tongue:


I thought seeing as though it was inevitable that someone would do it that I may as well break the mould and make it me!!


----------



## Kimball

mikep81 said:


> I'm still waiting for him to tell me all about my training company and why they train private military and security contractors using the all seeing eye. And why they presented me with this !!!
> View attachment 123837


People are waiting for a lot of things; @Milky is waiting for a front shot of his mass

You're waiting to find out why you've really been trained

Everybody is waiting for some evidence rather than ranting psycho YouTube vids and a few google links, all guesswork and not a shred of evidence in sight.

Connor to explain which planet he's from

By the way, anybody see the double page spread on Dav.is I.Ck.e in the sun today, p23?


----------



## [email protected]

Kimball said:


> It's a great pic isn't it Jojo


----------



## MyStyle

Kimball said:


> People are waiting for a lot of things; @Milky is waiting for a front shot of his mass
> 
> You're waiting to find out why you've really been trained
> 
> Everybody is waiting for some evidence rather than ranting psycho YouTube vids and a few google links, all guesswork and not a shred of evidence in sight.
> 
> *Connor to explain which planet he's from*
> 
> By the way, anybody see the double page spread on Dav.is I.Ck.e in the sun today, p23?


 :lol:


----------



## mikep81

MyStyle said:


> HES ONE OF THEM!!1


Sssssshhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> They weren't you I'd.i.ot Germany practically went bust and they were having to use wheelbarrows to get shopping as money was so devalued.


Exactly and how did they get out of the debt they went from the poorest country in Europe to country that was able to take on the world


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> People are waiting for a lot of things; @Milky is waiting for a front shot of his mass
> 
> You're waiting to find out why you've really been trained
> 
> Everybody is waiting for some evidence rather than ranting psycho YouTube vids and a few google links, all guesswork and not a shred of evidence in sight.
> 
> Connor to explain which planet he's from
> 
> By the way, anybody see the double page spread on Dav.is I.Ck.e in the sun today, p23?


U work for a company that that your superiors are controlled and run buy the illuminatie ... Basically u work for the illuminatie


----------



## latblaster

Connor b said:


> Exactly and how did they get out of the debt they went from the poorest country in Europe to country that was able to take on the world


One of the reasons was VW.


----------



## Connor b

mikep81 said:


> I'm still waiting for him to tell me all about my training company and why they train private military and security contractors using the all seeing eye. And why they presented me with this !!!
> View attachment 123837


Your company use the all seeing eye that the illuminatie use what more proof do u want mate


----------



## MyStyle

Connor b said:


> Exactly and how did they get out of the debt they went from the poorest country in Europe to country that was able to take on the world


How did a country* with huge amounts of trade get out of debt?

Must be the illumnati. Obviously no other explaination.


----------



## Connor b

Connor b said:


> Your company use the all seeing eye that the illuminatie use what more proof do u want mate


Watch on u tube jesse Ventura JFK Assisination U guys talk a out proof all the time watch that documentry and u will have all the proof u need about that


----------



## latblaster

And the US helped them to help prevent the spread of Communism, think it was called the Marshall Plan...something like that.

But they prolly did some dodgy stuff govts are known to do that Connor.

Jesus "all the proof you need" you'll wear that sodding phrase out!


----------



## Connor b

http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=tablet-gws&q=jfk+assassination+was+an+inside+job&oq=jfk+assassination+was+ins&gs_l=tablet-gws.1.0.0i22i30l3.1540.4124.1.5585.8.7.0.1.1.0.136.770.0j7.7.0...0.0...1c.1.16.tablet-gws-psy.zLM7OhgIja8&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&bvm=bv.47534661,d.bGE&fp=3d9dc437d5642a9f&biw=1024&bih=672. Have a look at this


----------



## alchemystical

Kimball said:


> By the way, anybody see the double page spread on Dav.is I.Ck.e in the sun today, p23?


If that boy was saying anything worth listening to he would have "killed himself" (Russian style - two shots to the head) a long, long time ago. The fact that the "truth movement" has allowed him to live so large, especially with his own chequered past (ho ho), speaks for itself.

Connor b - Let me ask you, how has researching all of this stuff actually helped you in your life? Do you get more chicks because of it? Sleep better at night? Feel smarter than the average man? You may deride the average man for accepting the crap that he's been spoonfed but all you've done is find another spoon and took bigger bites of the same sh!t, only you don't realize it.


----------



## mikep81

Connor b said:


> Your company use the all seeing eye that the illuminatie use what more proof do u want mate


What company? The company that trained me? So all this waiting for you to tell me about the company was all for you to say, what more proof do you want? And that's the scope of your assessment!! Haha.


----------



## Connor b

AnnesBollocks said:


> If that boy was saying anything worth listening to he would have "killed himself" (Russian style - two shots to the head) a long, long time ago. The fact that the "truth movement" has allowed him to live so large, especially with his own chequered past (ho ho), speaks for itself.
> 
> Connor b - Let me ask you, how has researching all of this stuff actually helped you in your life? Do you get more chicks because of it? Sleep better at night? Feel smarter than the average man? You may deride the average man for accepting the crap that he's been spoonfed but all you've done is find another spoon and took bigger bites of the same sh!t, only you don't realize it.


Definitely feel smarter than the rest of society ...it's like since I've researched this stuff and learned I call it. Waking up...)) I definitely feel a hole new brain of knowledge in side me


----------



## dtlv

Connor b said:


> Definitely feel smarter than the rest of society ...it's like since I've researched this stuff and learned I call it. Waking up...)) I definitely feel a hole new brain of knowledge in side me


Do you ever doubt or question your own ability to make judgements, or do you think your analytical skills are perfect and without error?


----------



## Connor b

mikep81 said:


> What company? The company that trained me? So all this waiting for you to tell me about the company was all for you to say, what more proof do you want? And that's the scope of your assessment!! Haha.


I don't even need to research it mate ur company has obviously has connections with the illuminatie why else are they using the all seeing eye ... It's not hard to work out is it .... Just li,e the f.b.i and .c.i.a funded the Disney program yep that's right the brain washing Disney land program that so many of are illuminatie stars came out of for eg. Justin timber Britney Spears..... Bet u guys didn't no that.. How about u do what I do and research. Research Research


----------



## alchemystical

Connor b said:


> Definitely feel smarter than the rest of society ...it's like since I've researched this stuff and learned I call it. Waking up...)) I definitely feel a hole new brain of knowledge in side me


What if all you've done is wake up from one engineered reality straight into another one designed to pander to the egos of those intelligent enough to see through one illusion only to be fooled by another? Do you know what your truth is?










I've read this thread and the replies to your Quixotic quest and all I can suggest is take a break. Go outside, take a look at the trees, stroke some pussy, do whatever you feel except wasting your time - those that don't know don't care and those that care don't know.


----------



## latblaster

Connor b said:


> I don't even need to research it mate ur company has obviously has connections with the illuminatie why else are they using the all seeing eye ... It's not hard to work out is it .... Just li,e the f.b.i and .c.i.a funded the Disney program yep that's right the brain washing Disney land program that so many of are illuminatie stars came out of for eg. Justin timber Britney Spears..... Bet u guys didn't no that.. How about u do what I do and research. Research Research


Maybe you should be less accusatory with certain people Connor. I know Mike is more than capable of looking after himself...but do you really want to p!ss him off?


----------



## Connor b

dtlv said:


> Do you ever doubt or question your own ability to make judgements, or do you think your analytical skills are perfect and without error?


Well I have hyper awareness so sometimes I can make wrong predictions and analysis ...). Bit when it comes to what I've been talkimg about for the lad 72 hours. I'm right I have watched every vidio by David icke and Alex jones Alex jones is doing a live feed right now in watfrod on the bilderburg group who have Arrived today go and watch it on infowars.com . I'm meeting David icke and Alex jones on Saturday


----------



## Connor b

latblaster said:


> Maybe you should be less accusatory with certain people Connor. I know Mike is more than capable of looking after himself...but do you really want to p!ss him off?


What's he gona do send me a neg . Oh god I'm shaking


----------



## latblaster

@annesbollocks

"Quixotic" You posh bastard...using words like that!

Us common folk just say load of balls.


----------



## Connor b

And for ur info I was in. The army. Didn't want to say as I can c this getting in to another 100 page thread


----------



## johnnya

Connor do you feel you have gained much from this thread and will you be participating in the training threads when this one is done


----------



## digitalis

Have to say Connor is doing a superb job of trolling here.


----------



## latblaster

Connor b said:


> What's he gona do send me a neg . Oh god I'm shaking


You're behaving like a twat now.


----------



## alchemystical

latblaster said:


> @annesbollocks
> 
> "Quixotic" You posh bastard...using words like that!
> 
> Us common folk just say load of balls.


There's me getting above my station again, things all changed when I underwent that "illumination"


----------



## Connor b

johnnya said:


> Connor do you feel you have gained much from this thread and will you be participating in the training threads when this one is done


I would have if people watch and read the s..h...I...t I've posted. And yes will be going on training threads


----------



## latblaster

Connor b said:


> And for ur info I was in. The army. Didn't want to say as I can c this getting in to another 100 page thread


You...in The Army...? Don't make me laugh you tool!


----------



## saxondale

OMG - just realised one of my companies logos is the all seeing eye - I always wanted to be a Navy Seal.


----------



## johnnya

Connor b said:


> I would have if people watch and read the s..h...I...t I've posted. And yes will be going on training threads


Calm down , it was an innocent question


----------



## digitalis

Connor b said:


> View attachment 123843
> . Hahahahahahahahaha who's laughing now bell end


You silly, silly man.


----------



## alchemystical

Connor b said:


> View attachment 123843
> . Hahahahahahahahaha who's laughing now bell end


Deborah and Thomas certainly aren't...


----------



## Connor b

digitalis said:


> You silly, silly man.


How ???? He said I weren't in the army so I thought I would put some proof up. The proof that everyone keeps going on about on this thread. ....


----------



## Connor b

Proved u wrong again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> U work for a company that that your superiors are controlled and run buy the illuminatie ... Basically u work for the illuminatie


No I don't, I am one of the illuminati you poor fool.


----------



## latblaster

AnnesBollocks said:


> Deborah and Thomas certainly aren't...


Now who the bloody hell are these two....????


----------



## latblaster

AnnesBollocks said:


> Deborah and Thomas certainly aren't...


Now who the bloody hell are these two....????


----------



## Connor b

latblaster said:


> Now who the bloody hell are these two....????


????


----------



## jon-kent

Connor say hello to madeleine for me :thumbup1:


----------



## alchemystical

latblaster said:


> Now who the bloody hell are these two....????


I would have guessed and said young Connors parents but that all depends upon whether Madeleine O'donnell is his girl or not?


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> And for ur info I was in. The army. Didn't want to say as I can c this getting in to another 100 page thread


really?


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> View attachment 123843
> . Hahahahahahahahaha who's laughing now bell end


That's some useful personal information thank you, I'll post the results of my research sometime over the weekend


----------



## latblaster

What borough do you live in mate? 

@Connor b


----------



## jon-kent

Kimball said:


> That's some useful personal information thank you, I'll post the results of my research sometime over the weekend


Too late mate me and annesbollocks are on it :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

I get the feeling connor might cool it a bit now lol


----------



## digitalis

Connor b said:


> How ???? He said I weren't in the army so I thought I would put some proof up. The proof that everyone keeps going on about on this thread. ....


Persec dude.


----------



## phoenix1980

Connor b said:


> Exactly and how did they get out of the debt they went from the poorest country in Europe to country that was able to take on the world


The Uk did this as well after the war, perhaps not to the same extent im not economics history expert. All I know is that the uk was pretty fvcked after the war and we eventually improved!


----------



## mikep81

Connor b said:


> I don't even need to research it mate ur company has obviously has connections with the illuminatie why else are they using the all seeing eye ... It's not hard to work out is it .... Just li,e the f.b.i and .c.i.a funded the Disney program yep that's right the brain washing Disney land program that so many of are illuminatie stars came out of for eg. Justin timber Britney Spears..... Bet u guys didn't no that.. How about u do what I do and research. Research Research


So after saying you'd look into it and explain all. You've simple come back with, its obvious! Haha, that's funny. I'll tell you why the all seeing eye is used in the logo. It's because as a Ronin graduate you are deemed to be enlightened and more aware of your surroundings. The more aware you are, the more you see, the more you see, the better you can protect the life if your client. It's as simple as that. There's no illuminati involved or any conspiracy. :lol: its just a symbol that's stands for being aware and alert to your surroundings and not being a sheep and just walking through life following someone else's path.


----------



## digitalis

If you want to look at a country that reinvigorated itself economically from almost literally nothing after the war and without resources look no further than Japan. And they did it from cameras and electronic equipment.

The US is slowly rebuilding itself due to it's shale gas program in North Dakota, which is exactly what we need to do.


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=tablet-gws&q=jfk+assassination+was+an+inside+job&oq=jfk+assassination+was+ins&gs_l=tablet-gws.1.0.0i22i30l3.1540.4124.1.5585.8.7.0.1.1.0.136.770.0j7.7.0...0.0...1c.1.16.tablet-gws-psy.zLM7OhgIja8&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&bvm=bv.47534661,d.bGE&fp=3d9dc437d5642a9f&biw=1024&bih=672. Have a look at this


There is no proof whatsoever in that video, just speculation.


----------



## Bashy

I would just like to say I really enjoy reading @AnnesBollocks posts whilst high.

As much as a sad cnut this connor is it really does worry me when people go to this extent to do it. Incredibly imbalanced human being.


----------



## MyStyle

digitalis said:


> Have to say Connor is doing a superb job of trolling here.


I've been using the internet / playing online games etc long enough to know how to spot a troll. This is not a troll. This is a kid with the same IQ as a toilet brush.


----------



## digitalis

After he posted his genuine Army attestation certificate, I agree with you.


----------



## alchemystical

Where's the boy gone? It's got mighty quiet in here...

I hope the illuminati didn't get him.


----------



## Kimball

jon-kent said:


> Too late mate me and annesbollocks are on it :lol:


Excellent, if you can get the full address a crb check could show some interesting info I expect


----------



## phoenix1980

digitalis said:


> After he posted his genuine Army attestation certificate, I agree with you.


He must have taken it down I dont see it, did it look photoshopped lol?


----------



## Kimball

phoenix1980 said:


> He must have taken it down I dont see it, did it look photoshopped lol?


Too slow though


----------



## [email protected]

AnnesBollocks said:


> Where's the boy gone? It's got mighty quiet in here...
> 
> I hope the illuminati didn't get him.


He'll be on either YouTube or Redtube. He seems to like tubes.


----------



## alchemystical

[email protected] said:


> He'll be on either YouTube or Redtube. *He seems to like tubes*.


Ain't no place like home :laugh:


----------



## phoenix1980

Kimball said:


> Too slow though
> 
> View attachment 123848


I never took my oath at an afco lol I took it on the first days of basic training, maybe im remembering wrong it was 12yrs ago lol

Wonder why he took the oath, im sure he thinks the monarchy are just lizard illuminati anyway.


----------



## digitalis

It was genuine.


----------



## jon-kent

AnnesBollocks said:


> Where's the boy gone? It's got mighty quiet in here...
> 
> I hope the illuminati didn't get him.


I think after fcuking up and getting his address found out he'll calm down a bit now haha.

You'd think that if he was really that worried about 'them' getting him he'd be a bit more carefull with his info lol


----------



## phoenix1980

We best back off then this Connor B will be skilled in underwater knife fighting!!!


----------



## jon-kent

phoenix1980 said:


> We best back off then this Connor B will be skilled in underwater knife fighting!!!


I'd have to be proper unlucky for him to catch me in my monthly bath :lol:


----------



## phoenix1980

No need for that recklessness Jon, I think you need to err on the side of caution and refrain from bathing for the forseeable! This connor dude has dissappeard we've seen what his devilry can do to the site. Best get my wheelie bin out.


----------



## digitalis

Looks legit.....till' you realise he's armed with a crossbow.


----------



## PHMG

digitalis said:


> If you want to look at a country that reinvigorated itself economically from almost literally nothing after the war and without resources look no further than Japan. And they did it from cameras and electronic equipment.
> 
> The US is slowly rebuilding itself due to it's shale gas program in North Dakota, which is exactly what we need to do.


germany have done well to turn things round in 60 odd years :whistling:


----------



## digitalis

True. Having met a load of (young) Germans travelling I can say unequivocally that they are very, very careful with their money. It is imbued in them from a very early age that they save first and foremost and spend (carefully) the rest.

Also they have thriving manufacturing and engineering. Good on them' decent people the krauts.


----------



## dtlv

Kimball said:


> That's some useful personal information thank you, I'll post the results of my research sometime over the weekend


I can give you his IP address, service provider details, email, and some details about the device he logs on with too.

Have already passed that info on to my lizard masters in return for some Monsanto shares :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

dtlv said:


> I can give you his IP address, service provider details, email, and some details about the device he logs on with too.
> 
> Have already passed that info on to my lizard masters in return for some Monsanto shares :thumbup1:


Pack it in you, don't encourage the tw*ts :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

dtlv said:


> I can give you his IP address, service provider details, email, and some details about the device he logs on with too.
> 
> Have already passed that info on to my lizard masters in return for some Monsanto shares :thumbup1:


----------



## mikep81

digitalis said:


> View attachment 123853
> 
> 
> Looks legit.....till' you realise he's armed with a crossbow.


Is that Baron Van Castleshort aka Jim Short the legendary Walter Mitty of all Walter Mitty's??! Can't see to well on my phone!!


----------



## digitalis

mikep81 said:


> Is that Baron Van Castleshort aka Jim Short the legendary Walter Mitty of all Walter Mitty's??! Can't see to well on my phone!!


Haha almost bud, it's Tony Cumper, another uber-walt! Good call though those threads are comedy gold.


----------



## phoenix1980

That oath will be for airsoft lol. @Connor b where art thou? Back on the mothership?


----------



## mikep81

digitalis said:


> Haha almost bud, it's Tony Cumper, another uber-walt! Good call though those threads are comedy gold.


Aahh. IT'S .... THE .... CUMPER!!!!!!! Nob!!


----------



## Kimball

Have none of you seen what happens to Mel Gibson in conspiracy theory!

Think that doubled for Connor!


----------



## Jamiegeddon

He hasn't been back yet. Has 24 hours passed or is he busy watching his YT videos on David Icke/Alex Jones in preparation for another interesting debate?


----------



## Kimball

Jamiegeddon said:


> He hasn't been back yet. Has 24 hours passed or is he busy watching his YT videos on David Icke/Alex Jones in preparation for another interesting debate?


He's been back, but stupidly posted some very personal information and has, I think, now panicked and is probably waiting for the lizard masters to storm his basement where he's kept.


----------



## Wavelength

And they almost certainly will because he's a credible threat.


----------



## [email protected]

Kimball said:


> He's been back, but stupidly posted some very personal information and has, I think, now panicked and is probably waiting for the lizard masters to storm his basement where he's kept.


Found him


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Kimball said:


> He's been back, but stupidly posted some very personal information and has, I think, now panicked and is probably waiting for the lizard masters to storm his basement where he's kept.


What did he post?


----------



## Kimball

Wavelength said:


> And they almost certainly will because he's a credible threat.


Very credible completely changed my view of are government cauce they are controlled by lizards from Saturn.


----------



## [email protected]

Kimball said:


> Very credible completely changed my view of are government cauce they are controlled by lizards from Saturn.


You forgot the full stops!


----------



## Kimball

Jamiegeddon said:


> What did he post?


His full name and army oath, already know he lives in north London and mummy and daddy bought him out of the army or a psych discharge more likely


----------



## Kimball

[email protected] said:


> You forgot the full stops!


It's really laborious typing that retardedly, have you tried it? It's actually easier to type correctly. He must have deliberately turned all the I.pAD correction off!


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Kimball said:


> His full name and army oath, already know he lives in north London and mummy and daddy bought him out of the army or a psych discharge more likely


That's slightly worrying. They probably threw him out because he was acting like a nutter.


----------



## dtlv

To try and keep some kind of debate going that isn't total centered around our friend Connor, we've ripped him for his sources of information, but for those of you who are interested in what's going on in the world rather than simply what the mass media reports, which sources of information do you use... and also, which sources of info do you not trust?

I am kind of lucky in one sense that I have some connections in the world of journalism, and know some people who work for channel 4, the Guardian, and a good friend who is a very well known journalist and author in Hong Kong who works for the Hong Kong Times. When i get to catch up with these guys and gals it's always interesting to hear about the stuff that editorial pressures do not allow to be published and things which get given a deliberate slant.

I do not like much of the mainstream news, and rarely watch it. When I'm interested in a particular current event I tend to read reports about it from a range of different media especially foreign sites like the Moscow Times, The Straights Times and about a half dozen others - is amazing how slanted some of them are, and I often read just to get my head around the propaganda in each place rather than for actually trying to figure out what's going on.

For other stuff I still keep in touch with some people out in Israel, The West Bank of Palestine, Syria and Iraq, and their personal first hand updates of events in those places is interesting and often very emotional and disturbing - and also of course often radically different to the western official media lines on things.

For scientific stuff like Aspartame etc, I have some modest level of ability at understanding the data from studies and am signed up to a lot of scientific journals. I tend to avoid many bloggers after becoming extremely frustrated by the lack of scientific rigour and the insane amount of 'hypothesis and inference' that gets sensationalized and presented as if scientific fact. One of the worst for that IMO is Mercola (whose site I am banned from by the way for citing errors in an article he wrote on phytic acid in grains :lol: ), who loves to blend fact and fiction into a complex web that can be quite hard to decipher. Just point out where he might have gotten something wrong though and you'll see just how closed minded he is.

For stuff like conspiracy theory, politics and economics, for simplified media I quite like the US show Breaking The Set - have no idea what channel it is aired on, but I watch online. For satire I sometimes enjoy Private Eye and the Daily Show with Jon Stewart. The main man for me though is Noam Chomski - his books are astounding IMO, and his depth of understanding way beyond most.


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Most of this thread is centered around Alex Jones and David Icke. If you enjoy conspiracy but you can remain neutral, David Icke is worth reading. His ideas are far fetched but in some cases absolutely hilariously brilliant.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Jamiegeddon said:


> Most of this thread is centered around Alex Jones and David Icke. If you enjoy conspiracy but you can remain neutral, David Icke is worth reading. His ideas are far fetched but in some cases absolutely hilariously brilliant.


hes a f*cking loon mate


----------



## [email protected]

dtlv said:


> To try and keep some kind of debate going that isn't total centered around our friend Connor, we've ripped him for his sources of information, but for those of you who are interested in what's going on in the world rather than simply what the mass media reports, which sources of information do you use... and also, which sources of info do you not trust?
> 
> I am kind of lucky in one sense that I have some connections in the world of journalism, and know some people who work for channel 4, the Guardian, and a good friend who is a very well known journalist and author in Hong Kong who works for the Hong Kong Times. When i get to catch up with these guys and gals it's always interesting to hear about the stuff that editorial pressures do not allow to be published and things which get given a deliberate slant.
> 
> I do not like much of the mainstream news, and rarely watch it. When I'm interested in a particular current event I tend to read reports about it from a range of different media especially foreign sites like the Moscow Times, The Straights Times and about a half dozen others - is amazing how slanted some of them are, and I often read just to get my head around the propaganda in each place rather than for actually trying to figure out what's going on.
> 
> For other stuff I still keep in touch with some people out in Israel, The West Bank of Palestine, Syria and Iraq, and their personal first hand updates of events in those places is interesting and often very emotional and disturbing - and also of course often radically different to the western official media lines on things.
> 
> For scientific stuff like Aspartame etc, I have some modest level of ability at understanding the data from studies and am signed up to a lot of scientific journals. I tend to avoid many bloggers after becoming extremely frustrated by the lack of scientific rigour and the insane amount of 'hypothesis and inference' that gets sensationalized and presented as if scientific fact. One of the worst for that IMO is Mercola (whose site I am banned from by the way for citing errors in an article he wrote on phytic acid in grains :lol: ), who loves to blend fact and fiction into a complex web that can be quite hard to decipher. Just point out where he might have gotten something wrong though and you'll see just how closed minded he is.
> 
> For stuff like conspiracy theory, politics and economics, for simplified media I quite like the US show Breaking The Set - have no idea what channel it is aired on, but I watch online. For satire I sometimes enjoy Private Eye and the Daily Show with Jon Stewart. The main man for me though is Noam Chomski - his books are astounding IMO, and his depth of understanding way beyond most.


UK-M of course :lol:

To be perfectly honest I don't tend to look into things too deeply. For the most part I'm quite happy living in my little bubble. As long as the people I love are happy and healthy then I'm alright Jack 

If there is something that I want to find out about, I google around and read a lot of different articles and reports but often end up just as confused as I was to start with lol.


----------



## PHMG

[email protected] said:


> UK-M of course :lol:
> 
> To be perfectly honest I don't tend to look into things too deeply. For the most part I'm quite happy living in my little bubble. As long as the people I love are happy and healthy then I'm alright Jack
> 
> If there is something that I want to find out about, I google around and read a lot of different articles and reports but often end up just as confused as I was to start with lol.


Im the same. Bury my head in the sand and enjoy my own little world. When its my time to go. Then its my time to go.

I believe we all have a set timeline. Every decision we make will be and has been the only choice we could have made and would ever have made (because the fact is that we chose it).

I do not control my future. Im just hanging on for the ride. Therefore, im not really worried about anything. No regrets. No panic. So things like illuminati etc dont really matter.


----------



## dtlv

[email protected] said:


> UK-M of course :lol:
> 
> To be perfectly honest I don't tend to look into things too deeply. For the most part I'm quite happy living in my little bubble. As long as the people I love are happy and healthy then I'm alright Jack
> 
> If there is something that I want to find out about, I google around and read a lot of different articles and reports but often end up just as confused as I was to start with lol.


You've hit on something really important here - life is about happiness, and often that involves a degree of accepting unpleasant things that you cannot influence or change.

I sometimes get too affected by stuff in the world, and find I allow myself to focus too much on the sense of injustice I develop a very emotional response to it that ruins my sense of happiness and inner peace. I'm a simple guy at heart, and am content with nature, my family, partner, pets and friends (who are as good as family), and think life is best when it's uncomplicated.

Some people on here know this and others don't, but ten years ago exactly I was in Iraq during the invasion working with my friend from the Hong Kong Times kind of as security and an assistant. The experience was amazing and eye opening, but also it left a few mental scars that took a long time to heal, and in some ways never will heal totally. Afterwards I became very political for a while looking for answers and with a whole bundle of questions, and saw corruption and collusion between selfish and greedy power brokers everywhere - but that route ultimately didn't help me, because it just highlighted even more of what was horrid and just how powerless I was to change any of it.

Fortunately, somehow, I managed to step away from and realise that a person might not be able to change the world as a whole, but if you do 'your bit' to be as kind and compassionate, open minded and non destructive as you can be then you have made a difference. I like a good quote, and one that always stuck with me is this from the Tao te Ching -

"If you want to awaken all of humanity, then awaken all of yourself. If you want to eliminate the suffering in the world, then eliminate all that is dark and negative in yourself. Truly, the greatest gift you have to give is that of your own self-transformation."

I now sometimes argue the toss on forums (like on this thread) but do so for fun, and often play devils advocate, especially with those who seem fixated, irrational and closed minded (no names). In my own life I now maintain a detachment from it as much as I can, and even where I find something fascinating I try not to invest my sense of self in it and treat it like a kind of game. In the meanwhile I try to do as much fro myself and step out of the mainstream where I can - I grow my own food where I can, try to work for myself rather than for an employer, and I don't bother much with keeping up with the rat race or the ever changing list of 'must have' consumer products. It helps, and I feel happier and better for it, and am finding that I seem to be better able to help those close to me because that way of being makes me less full of my own ego attachment to things I believe and more open to how others are actually feeling and what they need. Am also lucky I guess that many people close to me kind of feel the same way. I believe in letting go of a lot of things, and just enjoying the flow.

Anyway enough of the random personal philosophy... gotta go and eat a third portion of birthday cake!


----------



## Delhi

Wow...I leave this thread because I could feel a negative spin emerging but holy cow it has stooped to almost schizophrenic proportions. THIS is why Freemasons don't reveal some truths . . . Some people are simply not ready or willing to hear it. Yes history is strewn with mystery, deception, murder and underhand tactics. But there is also many proud moments for our species. Looking at some of these posts we may as well all lock ourselves away in a cave.


----------



## Delhi

Dltv your posts are articulated, educated and excellent


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Mr_Morocco said:


> hes a f*cking loon mate


A ****ing loon because you don't agree on his theories. He is actually quite a clever bloke if you give him a chance. You don't have to accept his ideas to accept his level of intelligence.


----------



## digitalis

David Icke was talking about Savile and the establishment peado ring years ago, as well as the 9/11 demolitions and the assassination of David Kelly, the illegal invasion of Iraq and the continued destabilisation of the Middle East.

He's not the only one to do this of course, but if you can put the lizard people thing aside he raises some points which are at the very least worthy of further reading.

The BBC, Channel 4 and Sky are NOT unbiased, uncontrolled and free news sources BTW.


----------



## Jamiegeddon

digitalis said:


> David Icke was talking about Savile and the establishment peado ring years ago, as well as the 9/11 demolitions and the assassination of David Kelly, the illegal invasion of Iraq and the continued destabilisation of the Middle East.
> 
> He's not the only one to do this of course, but if you can put the lizard people thing aside he raises some points which are at the very least worthy of further reading.
> 
> The BBC, Channel 4 and Sky are NOT unbiased, uncontrolled and free news sources BTW.


Most people see his "Reptilian race" and dismiss him. They prejudice him like he doesn't deserve to be a custodian of knowledge. He is a very intelligent person who actually speaks about the bigger picture on every occasion possible. People should take the time to read him before passing ignorant comments about him.

I don't believe in many of his theories but I won't condescend his knowledge. I have read a few of his books and I can put him up in my top 10 authors.


----------



## saxondale

Delhi said:


> Wow...I leave this thread because I could feel a negative spin emerging but holy cow it has stooped to almost schizophrenic proportions. THIS is why Freemasons don't reveal some truths . . . Some people are simply not ready or willing to hear it. Yes history is strewn with mystery, deception, murder and underhand tactics. But there is also many proud moments for our species. Looking at some of these posts we may as well all lock ourselves away in a cave.


some truths? you`ve revealed fcvk all. Just keep hinting you know more than the rest - I for one don`t believe you


----------



## Kimball

saxondale said:


> some truths? you`ve revealed fcvk all. Just keep hinting you know more than the rest - I for one don`t believe you


The Freemasons is an old boys club, it may have been more in the past but it isn't now.

In general it's for people who like to feel superior to others, I would be utterly shocked if they could reveal ANY truth that had the slightest impact on my life or beliefs.


----------



## latblaster

I think the Masons used to be some sort of 'underground secret society' but I reckon it's as @Kimball say now.

Wonder if they have a 'strip night?...bet they do!!


----------



## Kimball

dtlv said:


> To try and keep some kind of debate going that isn't total centered around our friend Connor, we've ripped him for his sources of information, but for those of you who are interested in what's going on in the world rather than simply what the mass media reports, which sources of information do you use... and also, which sources of info do you not trust?
> 
> I am kind of lucky in one sense that I have some connections in the world of journalism, and know some people who work for channel 4, the Guardian, and a good friend who is a very well known journalist and author in Hong Kong who works for the Hong Kong Times. When i get to catch up with these guys and gals it's always interesting to hear about the stuff that editorial pressures do not allow to be published and things which get given a deliberate slant.
> 
> I do not like much of the mainstream news, and rarely watch it. When I'm interested in a particular current event I tend to read reports about it from a range of different media especially foreign sites like the Moscow Times, The Straights Times and about a half dozen others - is amazing how slanted some of them are, and I often read just to get my head around the propaganda in each place rather than for actually trying to figure out what's going on.
> 
> For other stuff I still keep in touch with some people out in Israel, The West Bank of Palestine, Syria and Iraq, and their personal first hand updates of events in those places is interesting and often very emotional and disturbing - and also of course often radically different to the western official media lines on things.
> 
> For scientific stuff like Aspartame etc, I have some modest level of ability at understanding the data from studies and am signed up to a lot of scientific journals. I tend to avoid many bloggers after becoming extremely frustrated by the lack of scientific rigour and the insane amount of 'hypothesis and inference' that gets sensationalized and presented as if scientific fact. One of the worst for that IMO is Mercola (whose site I am banned from by the way for citing errors in an article he wrote on phytic acid in grains :lol: ), who loves to blend fact and fiction into a complex web that can be quite hard to decipher. Just point out where he might have gotten something wrong though and you'll see just how closed minded he is.
> 
> For stuff like conspiracy theory, politics and economics, for simplified media I quite like the US show Breaking The Set - have no idea what channel it is aired on, but I watch online. For satire I sometimes enjoy Private Eye and the Daily Show with Jon Stewart. The main man for me though is Noam Chomski - his books are astounding IMO, and his depth of understanding way beyond most.


That is all interesting stuff, and I take a small interest in that too, private eye isn't what it used to be though.

My problem with conspiracy theorists though is that most confuse conjecture with fact, and the leap from what i see as reality to where their conspiracies lead them is a ridiculously large one, with little substantive corroboration in between.

So for example, do I believe our government, or any government, tells us the truth about everything. Do I fuk!

But do I therefore believe they are deliberately trying to kill off parts of the population, poison our water to control our minds and all the rest of that crap, of course not.

Do I believe they try and control the media, fabricate evidence for wars and lie to us about spending? Yes I do.

But the gulf between the conspiracy theory and governments going to war to protect oil interests, not people, is beyond comprehension.

Are there things that are hidden from the general population, even medical cures suppressed for a while for commercial reasons, yes, but not alien or illuminati overlords or cures for cancer.


----------



## Kimball

Jamiegeddon said:


> Most of this thread is centered around Alex Jones and David Icke. If you enjoy conspiracy but you can remain neutral, David Icke is worth reading. His ideas are far fetched but in some cases absolutely hilariously brilliant.


The problem though, and I agree David Icke is a clever guy, is that he has made a laughing stock, forever, of himself.

Again, do some of his theories have credibility? Absolutely! But is he the son of the godhead and are there really crazies using mins control from Saturn? Of course not. And if his main themes are completely discredited, and he is incapable of accepting that is nonsense, I don't get how you can pick and choose which bits to accept and listen too.

If you're reading for entertainment, fine, but it's not reality.


----------



## latblaster

Alex Jones is in Watford at the moment as The Bilderbergs are allegedly having a conference there...


----------



## Sc4mp0

latblaster said:


> Alex Jones is in Watford at the moment as The Bilderbergs are allegedly having a conference there...


Surely that's @Connor b at 2:40 in the blue T-shirt,you can see him dribbling over what Alex Jones is saying.


----------



## mikep81

latblaster said:


> Alex Jones is in Watford at the moment as The Bilderbergs are allegedly having a conference there...


I can't stand that bloke. He makes some "interesting" points but he gets thinks so blatantly wrong most of the time that I think he's just all about the dollar and making money from it. The Boston bombing was a prime example. He posted a screen shot (was in that video that fruit loop posted earlier) of the Boston Times (I think) twitter page saying there was going to be a controlled explosion at 12:53, about 3 hours before the bombings happened. He kept saying that that was proof that it was an inside job. If he didn't realise this then he's a moron and of he did then it was intentional but that screen shot was taken from someone's timeline in a different time zone as Twitter always uses your local time. When I look at at it says 12:53 or whatever it was, and that works out, because if the time difference to be the correct time for that post. He even completely ignored the hundreds of comments underneath the post that were clearly following the correct timeline! As said, he's either a moron, and a big one at that, or it was intentional and he's all about profit. I'd say the latter!


----------



## latblaster

That's why Connor fvcked off yesday I bet, went to Watford!

Btw anyone got any info on this fine young man yet???


----------



## Sc4mp0

mikep81 said:


> I can't stand that bloke. He makes some "interesting" points but he gets thinks so blatantly wrong most of the time that I think he's just all about the dollar and making money from it. The Boston bombing was a prime example. He posted a screen shot (was in that video that fruit loop posted earlier) of the Boston Times (I think) twitter page saying there was going to be a controlled explosion at 12:53, about 3 hours before the bombings happened. He kept saying that that was proof that it was an inside job. If he didn't realise this then he's a moron and of he did then it was intentional but that screen shot was taken from someone's timeline in a different time zone as Twitter always uses your local time. When I look at at it says 12:53 or whatever it was, and that works out, because if the time difference to be the correct time for that post. He even completely ignored the hundreds of comments underneath the post that were clearly following the correct timeline! As said, he's either a moron, and a big one at that, or it was intentional and he's all about profit. I'd say the latter!


Have you had a look on his website and some of his videos?? They are 2hour long but stop 10 minutes short with a message of "If you want to see the final 10 minutes pay $5" or some sh1t like that. He prays on impressionable people which fund his holidays to the U.K and so on.


----------



## latblaster

I think as Mike says that Alex is just about the $, & people believe him. He seems to be just a loud mouth con man.

People like him though can influence others alot & make them see things which aren't there. Shame really as he could use his 'voice' for such positive things.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Jamiegeddon said:


> A ****ing loon because you don't agree on his theories. He is actually quite a clever bloke if you give him a chance. You don't have to accept his ideas to accept his level of intelligence.


His level of intelligence? The guy believes the moon isnt real and is a spaceship and believes in lizards that turn to humans, not sure einstein would agree with him tbh.


----------



## latblaster

Well this proves the Lizard Theory:whistling:...why do I believe it?...coz I read it on the internet so it must be true!!! :lol:

http://rowdykittens.com/2010/08/4-things-you-can-learn-from-your-lizard-brain/

@Connor b


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Jamiegeddon said:


> Most people see his "Reptilian race" and dismiss him. They prejudice him like he doesn't deserve to be a custodian of knowledge. He is a very intelligent person who actually speaks about the bigger picture on every occasion possible. People should take the time to read him before passing ignorant comments about him.
> 
> I don't believe in many of his theories but I won't condescend his knowledge. I have read a few of his books and I can put him up in my top 10 authors.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Tupac !!


----------



## Majestic121

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Tupac !!


Killuminati!!


----------



## [email protected]

Jamiegeddon said:


> Most people see his "Reptilian race" and dismiss him. They prejudice him like he doesn't deserve to be a custodian of knowledge. He is a very intelligent person who actually speaks about the bigger picture on every occasion possible. People should take the time to read him before passing ignorant comments about him.
> 
> I don't believe in many of his theories but I won't condescend his knowledge. I have read a few of his books and I can put him up in my top 10 authors.


Jamie are you still substituting for Connor? Or have you been forgetting to wear your tinfoil hat?


----------



## mikep81

Sc4mp0 said:


> Have you had a look on his website and some of his videos?? They are 2hour long but stop 10 minutes short with a message of "If you want to see the final 10 minutes pay $5" or some sh1t like that. He prays on impressionable people which fund his holidays to the U.K and so on.


Exactly. I have no problem with him making money from the conspiracy thing though. It's the fact that he blatantly twists stuff, as per my precious post, to make money. If he looked at facts and raised genuine questions then that'd be fine, but he doesn't. I'd say he's at least just as bad as mainstream media, which is ironic given his stance on them!!


----------



## rob w

Delhi said:


> Dltv your posts are articulated, educated and excellent


Yes, h.ardly FitTing for this threaD.


----------



## Fatstuff

this thread dies without connor


----------



## Kimball

Yes, we need a ranting loon, he's too busy hiding in a drain somewhere.


----------



## Ginger Ben

i.S this.thReAD o.ver then?

Shame, was a good read


----------



## Sc4mp0

Ginger Ben said:


> i.S this.thReAD o.ver then?
> 
> Shame, was a good read


Over?? HA. I have a feeling it will only get going after @Connor b gets back from talking to tweedle dee and tweedle dum.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sc4mp0 said:


> Over?? HA. I have a feeling it will only get going after @Connor b gets back from talking to tweedle dee and tweedle dum.


I'd assumed he was off digging a nuclear bunker to hide in when the 7 legged catpeople attack.


----------



## mrbritish

Yes it's no good without any Looneys


----------



## Jamiegeddon

I'll take over his thread and attempt to indoctrinate everyone with my own Confirmation bias. Think I've got that quality.


----------



## PaulB

I was just making my dinner when I noticed the all seeing eye on my potato:wacko:


----------



## johnnya

mrbritish said:


> Yes it's no good without any Looneys


f.ck the looneys look at your avi...holy fook


----------



## latblaster

Think a scrap's about to kick off in Beefys thread!!


----------



## mrbritish

PaulB said:


> View attachment 124021
> 
> 
> I was just making my dinner when I noticed the all seeing eye on my potato:wacko:


They must have their eye on you !



johnnya said:


> f.ck the looneys look at your avi...holy fook


I know I had to add that one , it stops me stareing at jo jos

Avi :-D


----------



## PaulB

mrbritish said:


> They must have their eye on you !


It's a sign I tell ya, a sign!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

PaulB said:


> View attachment 124021
> 
> 
> I was just making my dinner when I noticed the all seeing eye on my potato:wacko:


 mg: Did you eat it?


----------



## dtlv

PaulB said:


> View attachment 124021
> 
> 
> I was just making my dinner when I noticed the all seeing eye on my potato:wacko:


I hope you didn't eat it. This is how they indoctrinate people - they have secretly released a highly potent strain of genetically modified potato into the food chain, and when people eat them they become compliant and sympathetic to the Illuminati.

There's a rumor too that they have used horizontal gene splicing to put the same stuff in wheat too where it's harder to spot. There is a trick you can use though - toast your bread. If any of the wheat flower is contaminated, then when the bread is toasted a similar image of an eye can sometimes appear where the toast is darker. :thumbup1:


----------



## dtlv

And my research has just revealed a second way to check too - by lining up lots of pieces of toast, and a startling and very worrying pattern will emerge...



I will be making this check with every loaf of bread I buy from now on!


----------



## [email protected]

dtlv said:


> And my research has just revealed a second way to check too - by lining up lots of pieces of toast, and a startling and very worrying pattern will emerge...
> 
> View attachment 124036
> 
> 
> I will be making this check with every loaf of bread I buy from now on!


I think it will be safer if we just stop buying bread altogether. Can't be too careful!


----------



## latblaster

dtlv said:


> I hope you didn't eat it. This is how they indoctrinate people - they have secretly released a highly potent strain of genetically modified potato into the food chain, and when people eat them they become compliant and sympathetic to the Illuminati.
> 
> There's a rumor too that they have used horizontal gene splicing to put the same stuff in wheat too where it's harder to spot. There is a trick you can use though - toast your bread. If any of the wheat flower is contaminated, then when the bread is toasted a similar image of an eye can sometimes appear where the toast is darker. :thumbup1:


It's those bastards Monsanto!!


----------



## Jamiegeddon

I have the best one - an internet router has mind controlling frequencies that gives your body cancer. Pretty legit.


----------



## [email protected]

Jamiegeddon said:


> I have the best one - an internet router has mind controlling frequencies that gives your body cancer. Pretty legit.


Not if you're wearing your tinfoil hat!


----------



## mrbritish

Not if it's like my router

Bstard thing never works


----------



## Jamiegeddon

[email protected] said:


> Not if you're wearing your tinfoil hat!


Tinfoil isn't going to do it love. You need to upgrade to a colander.


----------



## MyStyle

Jamiegeddon said:


> Tinfoil isn't going to do it love. You need to upgrade to a colander.


where did you get the picture of @Connor b ????


----------



## [email protected]

Jamiegeddon said:


> Tinfoil isn't going to do it love. You need to upgrade to a colander.


Oh but mine's plastic! That won't work will it?


----------



## PaulB

dtlv said:


> I hope you didn't eat it. This is how they indoctrinate people - they have secretly released a highly potent strain of genetically modified potato into the food chain, and when people eat them they become compliant and sympathetic to the Illuminati.
> 
> There's a rumor too that they have used horizontal gene splicing to put the same stuff in wheat too where it's harder to spot. There is a trick you can use though - toast your bread. If any of the wheat flower is contaminated, then when the bread is toasted a similar image of an eye can sometimes appear where the toast is darker. :thumbup1:


I did eat it!! I just thought it was an eye of a Potato


----------



## Jamiegeddon

MyStyle said:


> where did you get the picture of @Connor b ????


I used his information he posted and snuck into his room. *Ninja*.



[email protected] said:


> Oh but mine's plastic! That won't work will it?


Nope, you've been controlled by the reptilians in the hollowed out moon controlled by the Illuminati. You're a slave.


----------



## Wavelength

So has Connor been suicided by shadow agents do we think?


----------



## latblaster

Wavelength said:


> So has Connor been suicided by shadow agents do we think?


These are things of which we do not speak, O wise one!!


----------



## Wavelength

latblaster said:


> These are things of which we do not speak, O wise one!!


Sorry I meant "has Connor unexpectedly won a holiday?"


----------



## Ginger Ben

See Icke is kicking off about David Cameron attending the Bilderburg meetings over the last day or two. Accused him of being a shape shifting, blood drinking lizard.....

Definitely not barmy though, watch his videos and it all makes sense.....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kimball

Wavelength said:


> So has Connor been suicided by shadow agents do we think?


Nope, he's posting under a different username, slumdog, with a completely different persona but the same attitude and message.

I wonder if its an online thing or if he really does have multiple personalities, I'm guessing the latter.


----------



## Kimball

Ginger Ben said:


> See Icke is kicking off about David Cameron attending the Bilderburg meetings over the last day or two. Accused him of being a shape shifting, blood drinking lizard.....
> 
> Definitely not barmy though, watch his videos and it all makes sense.....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


It could safe are and are familia life.s


----------



## B4PJS

Connor must have had a whinge to Icky and the other one who told him that he has to be more coherent. There are clues in the typing of the new dude that point to the fact that he probably is still connor, such as random typos on easy words compared to the dedication put into getting the harder words spelt correctly.


----------



## phoenix1980

Scientologists have obviosly reprogramed Connor and promoted him a few levels up.


----------



## Slumdog-Rising

Now if anyone knows the significance of the symbolism or gets the general idea they will know that sex plays a big part not only in disfigurement of social boundaries but also in rituals. Theosophists say their existed the most terrible of sects in tibet known as the "dugpas", named after the sorcerer drugpa kunley. Their sorcery involved pulling back the dead from the spirit world (creating the undead) and to form union with demonic entities. 
The women or men would act as a medium for the demon and through a number of secret ritual the illuminati keep to themselves :

"The "sexual magic," whether of the left-hand Tantriks of the Bonpa and Nyingmapa (of

which, as Evans-Wentz shows, the Dugpas of Bhutan and Sikkim comprise "sub-sects"), or of

9the Vamacara-Tantriks of India, takes two forms, though sometimes doubtless interchanged in

practice by some. In one, the Dakini (or "the presiding "Goddess") "possesses" the female

partner who acts as a medium and copulates with the yogi-devotee. In the other, the yogi-devotee

himself is sufficiently mediumistic to copulate directly with the objects of his "spiritual desire"

during his "meditation" (or, one might say, "in the astral world"). In the presence of really

"good" medium, either method might effect an "appearance" and result in "materialization" and

provide still a second type of physical union. One sees here a parallel to the depraved practices of

certain 19th century spiritualists, giving emphasis to HPB's warning that "The Dugpas" were

then attempting to take over that movement. Similarly, today the sex-rites or orgies of certain

left-hand "covens" of the "Witchcraft renaissance" are, as over-ripe fruit, ready for the plucking

by those whom HPB described as "Tantrik witches of present-day Bengal" and their Red Cap

counterparts. "

And....

http://www.celebuzz.com/2012-11-24/keha-speaks-out-on-having-sex-with-a-ghost-it-did-scare-me-but-thats-part-of-the-fun-of-it/

You think she's joking? You think david icke is joking? You think the great buddha would have relinquished his fortune unless he had found something better?


----------



## Kimball

Thanks for the update Connor


----------



## Wavelength

It's difficult to take such matter seriously when you don't believe in spirits or ghosts, and have never found anyone willing to be nailed down to a firm definition of what they actually are.

Mental illness, on the other hand, is remarkably well-catalogued.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Kimball said:


> Thanks for the update Connor


Its defo him lol


----------



## [email protected]

mg: Slumdog and Connor on the same thread! Surely the universe will implode!


----------



## Ginger Ben

What the actual fvck are you on about you nutter


----------



## Paz1982

Kimball said:


> Thanks for the update Connor


 :lol: obviously


----------



## Kimball

[email protected] said:


> mg: Slumdog and Connor on the same thread! Surely the universe will implode!


Just two sides of his hyper aware personality


----------



## Slumdog-Rising

And as for various elitists being reptilian hybrids, it's true. They through careful genetic selection have managed to maintain to a great extent their shapeshifting abilities. But down the line since the new movement was founded by the roman cult, mixups have created a scenario in which the reptilian genes lie dormant, recessively in heterozygous genotypes. But sometimes due to pressures of quantum entanglement, mutation can occur resulting in the spontantoues appearence of reptilian characteristics in subjects:


----------



## rob w

Slumdog-Rising said:


> Now if anyone knows the significance of the symbolism or gets the general idea they will know that sex plays a big part not only in disfigurement of social boundaries but also in rituals. Theosophists say their existed the most terrible of sects in tibet known as the "dugpas", named after the sorcerer drugpa kunley. Their sorcery involved pulling back the dead from the spirit world (creating the undead) and to form union with demonic entities.
> 
> The women or men would act as a medium for the demon and through a number of secret ritual the illuminati keep to themselves :
> 
> "The "sexual magic," whether of the left-hand Tantriks of the Bonpa and Nyingmapa (of
> 
> which, as Evans-Wentz shows, the Dugpas of Bhutan and Sikkim comprise "sub-sects"), or of
> 
> 9the Vamacara-Tantriks of India, takes two forms, though sometimes doubtless interchanged in
> 
> practice by some. In one, the Dakini (or "the presiding "Goddess") "possesses" the female
> 
> partner who acts as a medium and copulates with the yogi-devotee. In the other, the yogi-devotee
> 
> himself is sufficiently mediumistic to copulate directly with the objects of his "spiritual desire"
> 
> during his "meditation" (or, one might say, "in the astral world"). In the presence of really
> 
> "good" medium, either method might effect an "appearance" and result in "materialization" and
> 
> provide still a second type of physical union. One sees here a parallel to the depraved practices of
> 
> certain 19th century spiritualists, giving emphasis to HPB's warning that "The Dugpas" were
> 
> then attempting to take over that movement. Similarly, today the sex-rites or orgies of certain
> 
> left-hand "covens" of the "Witchcraft renaissance" are, as over-ripe fruit, ready for the plucking
> 
> by those whom HPB described as "Tantrik witches of present-day Bengal" and their Red Cap
> 
> counterparts. "
> 
> And....
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/2012-11-24/keha-speaks-out-on-having-sex-with-a-ghost-it-did-scare-me-but-thats-part-of-the-fun-of-it/
> 
> You think she's joking? You think david icke is joking? You think the great buddha would have relinquished his fortune unless he had found something better?


We need back pics to carry on this discussion. Go!


----------



## Paz1982

can this thread get any more far fetched ? :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol not again


----------



## Paz1982

Slumdog-Rising said:


> And as for various elitists being reptilian hybrids, it's true. They through careful genetic selection have managed to maintain to a great extent their shapeshifting abilities. But down the line since the new movement was founded by the roman cult, mixups have created a scenario in which the reptilian genes lie dormant, recessively in heterozygous genotypes. But sometimes due to pressures of quantum entanglement, mutation can occur resulting in the spontantoues appearence of reptilian characteristics in subjects:


photoshopped all day long :lol:


----------



## rob w

Slumdog-Rising said:


> And as for various elitists being reptilian hybrids, it's true. They through careful genetic selection have managed to maintain to a great extent their shapeshifting abilities. But down the line since the new movement was founded by the roman cult, mixups have created a scenario in which the reptilian genes lie dormant, recessively in heterozygous genotypes. But sometimes due to pressures of quantum entanglement, mutation can occur resulting in the spontantoues appearence of reptilian characteristics in subjects:


----------



## Slumdog-Rising

Paz1982 said:


> photoshopped all day long :lol:


They're not though.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Paz1982 said:


> photoshopped all day long :lol:


Why has.somebody PhotoShopped a dog turd on to that poor woman's head?


----------



## PaulB

Negged again and still green. Something very strange going on with your profile.

@latblaster


----------



## Paz1982

Slumdog-Rising said:


> They're not though.


don't be so ridiculous :sneaky2:


----------



## [email protected]

Slumdog-Rising said:


> They're not though.


Are.


----------



## Wavelength

Paz1982 said:


> don't be so ridiculous :sneaky2:


There are some viruses that cause growths like that. Much more likely than reptilian elites pretending to be peasants who live in squalid conditions.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Slumdog-Rising said:


> They're not though.


Did you take them?

No. Therefore you haven't a clue


----------



## Ginger Ben

PaulB said:


> Negged again and still green. Something very strange going on with your profile.
> 
> @latblaster


I hit him too, normally results in red death lol


----------



## Jamiegeddon

http://illuminati-order.com/join.html

The Illuminati must be real, it has a website.


----------



## Paz1982

Wavelength said:


> There are some viruses that cause growths like that. Much more likely than reptilian elites pretending to be peasants who live in squalid conditions.


yeah but they are clearly photoshopped. this on the other hand... 

the tree man


----------



## Ginger Ben

Paz1982 said:


> yeah but they are clearly photoshopped. this on the other hand...
> View attachment 124183


King of the lizard people!


----------



## DazUKM

Eh


----------



## Wavelength

Paz1982 said:


> yeah but they are clearly photoshopped. this on the other hand...
> View attachment 124183
> 
> 
> the tree man


Exactly. Human Papilloma Virus that one, in an immunodeficient patient.


----------



## [email protected]

dave murray said:


> I've been watching this thread a while but just recently joined UKM to get some advice on bulking. A friend of mine suggested joining. It's a very active site but some of you might not like what I have to say. There is a guy called Laurence who is on multiple sites, he's from Hull. I see from this one site that there have been accusations of a gay approach. I have a a few friends on here and one of them knows about the PM by Laurence to a member called Doctor Soak. I now see Laurence person has propositioned a guy called Greshie and offered to meet at a motorway service station. I just want to warn you about this preditor. Apparently the guY who got the approach got banned because he would not reveal who it was.


So you're Dr Snot?


----------



## PaulB

Ginger Ben said:


> I hit him too, normally results in red death lol


He got negged at least 6 times in his other thread, no impact lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

[email protected] said:


> So you're Dr Snot?


Just another nutter. Is it a full moon? They seem to be in abundance currently


----------



## jon-kent

PaulB said:


> He got negged at least 6 times in his other thread, no impact lol


Who we trying to turn red mate ?


----------



## Paz1982

Ginger Ben said:


> Just another nutter. Is it a full moon? They seem to be in abundance currently


you can tell milkys on holiday, the ban hammer would be crashing all over by now :lol:


----------



## Kimball

@dtlv @Tinytom at least two members on here using multiple ids, one is just a loon, the other is that crazy dr snot.

And Connorb and slumdog are 99% the same user.


----------



## Paz1982

jon-kent said:


> Who we trying to turn red mate ?


slumdog... I did him 3 times, and fcuk knows how many more hes had


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> Who we trying to turn red mate ?


That's the spirit. Slum dog


----------



## Kimball

jon-kent said:


> Who we trying to turn red mate ?


Connorb's other profile, and I'm pretty sure there's at least 1 more.

And now Dave Murray is the banned dr snot, this place now is like that scene in batman when the scarecrow empties the asylum.


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> That's the spirit. Slum dog


Hahaha i hit him with a red shin !!!


----------



## PaulB

jon-kent said:


> Who we trying to turn red mate ?


As the others have said. Fire at will


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kaboom!


----------



## Slumdog-Rising

Ginger Ben said:


> Just another nutter. Is it a full moon? They seem to be in abundance currently


Funny you should say that. Yhe word loony stems form "lunacy" referencing energies of lunar ogirin. In astrology the mind rules over the moon and is associated with water, even physical scientists agree that the placment of the moon influencesnot only the tides of the oceans but also the composition of fluids within our body and mind.

The evidence of lunar influences on susceptible individuals is so overwhelming that even the mainstream couldn't overcome any attempt of cover-up:http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/kent/6723911.stm


----------



## Ginger Ben

God I'm petty lol


----------



## rob w

Ginger Ben said:


> That's the spirit. Slum dog


Look at Jon's pic, he lives to take people down!


----------



## PaulB

Ginger Ben said:


> God I'm petty lol


But it feels gooooood fpmsl


----------



## jon-kent

rob w said:


> Look at Jon's pic, he lives to take people down!


And i did mate ! Turned that fcuker red lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

PaulB said:


> But it feels gooooood fpmsl


Dave murray's just felt a fatal blow too lol


----------



## PaulB

Ginger Ben said:


> Dave murray's just felt a fatal blow too lol


Dr Snot. He's not very good at trolling


----------



## Ginger Ben

PaulB said:


> Dr Snot. He's not very good at trolling


No, he really isn't is he lol


----------



## Wavelength

Paz1982 said:


> slumdog... I did him 3 times, and fcuk knows how many more hes had


If you did him three times and he didn't turn red I guess he must be very used to getting it :whistling:


----------



## Paz1982

Wavelength said:


> If you did him three times and he didn't turn red I guess he must be very used to getting it :whistling:


from what I can tell I had no effect at all, so I wasn't even satisfied :whistling:


----------



## Wavelength

Paz1982 said:


> from what I can tell I had no effect at all, so I wasn't even satisfied :whistling:


Don't worry about it, he's like that with everyone :blush:


----------



## Paz1982

Wavelength said:


> Don't worry about it, he's like that with everyone :blush:


neg whore (nohomo) :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i repped the cnut by mistake pmsl hes green again


----------



## B4PJS

Mr_Morocco said:


> i repped the cnut by mistake pmsl hes green again


Numpty!


----------



## [email protected]

Mr_Morocco said:


> i repped the cnut by mistake pmsl hes green again


----------



## PaulB

Mr_Morocco said:


> i repped the cnut by mistake pmsl hes green again


FFS, it took full warfare to redden him...


----------



## Guest

My neg did nothing. Oh well every1 knows he's a cvnt.


----------



## phoenix1980

Me, latblaster and 4 others gave all we had and he still remained green.


----------



## Wavelength

phoenix1980 said:


> Me, latblaster and 4 others gave all we had and he still remained green.


He must get motion sickness.


----------



## Fatstuff

Want a hand? Lol


----------



## [email protected]

I quite like it when you all go on a negging mission.

If anybody else needs to spread the reps please feel free to 'use' me :lol:


----------



## Kimball

Fatstuff said:


> Want a hand? Lol


Why not 1 more decent hit should do it again.


----------



## PaulB

Damn, I'm out of reps for 24hrs

In the words of Arny.....I'll be back


----------



## Mr_Morocco

[email protected] said:


> I quite like it when you all go on a negging mission.
> 
> If anybody else needs to spread the reps please feel free to 'use' me :lol:


----------



## Slumdog-Rising

Only ayahuasca and the wisdom and comfort of a shaman can help you people I think. It is the easiest route to spiritual attainment and astral travel. Other methods are unlikely to do anything at all for many at this point.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Slumdog-Rising said:


> Only ayahuasca and the wisdom and comfort of a shaman can help you people I think, it is the easiest route to spiritual attainment and astral travel. Other methods are unlikely to do anything at all for many at this point.


What about masturbation?


----------



## PaulB

Slumdog-Rising said:


> Only ayahuasca and the wisdom and comfort of a shaman can help you people I think, it is the easiest route to spiritual attainment and astral travel. Other methods are unlikely to do anything at all for many at this point.


A straight jacket could come in handy for you.


----------



## Slumdog-Rising

Mr_Morocco said:


> What about masturbation?


Apart from being the most destructive and insidious diseases, esp when coupled with porn, what about it?


----------



## Slumdog-Rising

PaulB said:


> A straight jacket could come in handy for you.


I'm from manchester too. Have you ever visited the buddhist centre in town? It's a good starting point.


----------



## phoenix1980

[email protected] said:


> I quite like it when you all go on a negging mission.
> 
> If anybody else needs to spread the reps please feel free to 'use' me :lol:


Id love to use you Jo, but alas im all spent lol. Goes for the rest of ya thanks for the reps but cant do nowt it wont let me.


----------



## B4PJS




----------



## Mr_Morocco

Slumdog-Rising said:


> Apart from being the most destructive and insidious diseases, esp when coupled with porn, what about it?


----------



## phoenix1980

Slumdog-Rising said:


> Apart from being the most destructive and insidious diseases, esp when coupled with porn, what about it?


Whats your favourite kind? Slightly choking yourself whilst posing in the mirror completely naked one foot on the floor one foot on your bed and your free hand switching from behind your head to your neck until your stick white love p1ss is dripping down the mirror at which point you smear it all over yourself then go all da vinci code monk and whip yourself stupid for being so weak and unenlightened like the rest of us "tards"???

Sorry for lack of punction but that disturbingly was one big long thought in my head, the illuminati are corrupting me arrrrggghhghhg.


----------



## Paz1982

PaulB said:


> A straight jacket could come in handy for you.


negged to death :lol:


----------



## PaulB

Slumdog-Rising said:


> I'm from manchester too. Have you ever visited the buddhist centre in town? It's a good starting point.


Nah, the only center I go to is the Arndale...


----------



## Laurieloz

Kimball said:


> @dtlv @Tinytom at least two members on here using multiple ids, one is just a loon, the other is that crazy dr snot.
> 
> And Connorb and slumdog are 99% the same user.


Yeah. Funny how Connor goes back to his planet and Slummo beams down like a ray of blue light as a replacement.

Same with Snot and this Murrey spoof. Strange how former rock drummer Dr. Snot's fave band was Iron Maiden. A certain Dave Murray is pne of their guitarists! Sussed him out instantly.

I've had my knockbacks as you know, Kimball. I've had this week to rvaluate things and right or wrong, I'm with you 'normal' guys. At least you're all good, honest lads. That's why I'm getting involved a lot more. We move on.


----------



## Laurieloz

phoenix1980 said:


> Whats your favourite kind? Slightly choking yourself whilst posing in the mirror completely naked one foot on the floor one foot on your bed and your free hand switching from behind your head to your neck until your stick white love p1ss is dripping down the mirror at which point you smear it all over yourself then go all da vinci code monk and whip yourself stupid for being so weak and unenlightened like the rest of us "tards"???
> 
> Sorry for lack of punction but that disturbingly was one big long thought in my head, the illuminati are corrupting me arrrrggghhghhg.


Phoenix. Brilliant!


----------



## jon-kent

Connor and slumdog are brothers !!!!


----------



## B4PJS

Bollox, out of reps for 24h.


----------



## Wavelength

B4PJS said:


> Bollox, out of reps for 24h.


You spread the rep love too far. Slut!


----------



## [email protected]

I'm feeling used and abused........love it


----------



## B4PJS

Wavelength said:


> You spread the rep love too far. Slut!


Got 2 negs in, and muchos rep lova (yeah I type **** sometimes peeps)


----------



## rob w

Slumdog-Rising said:


> Apart from being the most destructive and insidious diseases, esp when coupled with porn, what about it?


The route of the problem right here. Dude unleash your fellas and chill. Fark!!!!


----------



## Slumdog-Rising

Connor b said:


> That's what the goverment want u to do watch program's like rude tube and ...e4. To keep u in the trance u have been in ur hole life's. .. Wake up guys ... And watch something constructive like Alex jones or Jesse Ventura and learn that the world u think u live in is realy a lie


I keep getitng likened to this connor b chap and I can see why. Yes his eloquence is questionable, but his passion, his intetions and comprehension shine bright! If you're reading this connor check out the work of one madame blavatsky. But beware alice bailey the author of the "externalization of the hierarchy" as a student of blavatsky she turned her attention toward self-seeking purposes and mingled with the like of alistair crowley and l ron hubbard. Research how not only agenda 21, but also nazism has been inspired greatly by this work of hers. And you will not believe what occultist influence crowley, hubbard and real life james bond, ian fleming had on Hollywood and the entertainment industry. It is astounding and yet knowing crowley is involved, you know it will be on many levels vary scary.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Slumdog-Rising said:


> I keep getitng likened to this connor b chap and I can see why. Yes his eloquence is questionable, but his passion, his intetions and comprehension shine bright! If you're reading this connor check out the work of one madame blavatsky. But beware alice bailey the author of the "externalization of the hierarchy" as a student of blavatsky she turned her attention toward self-seeking purposes and mingled with the like of alistair crowley and l ron hubbard. Research how not only agenda 21, but also nazism has been inspired greatly by this work of hers. And you will not believe what occultist influence crowley, hubbard and real life james bond, ian fleming had on Hollywood and the entertainment industry. It is astounding and yet knowing crowley is involved, *you know it will be on many levels vary scary*.


Im scared now, how will i sleep tonight :crying:


----------



## rob w

Slumdog-Rising said:


> I keep getitng likened to this connor b chap and I can see why. Yes his eloquence is questionable, but his passion, his intetions and comprehension shine bright! If you're reading this connor check out the work of one madame blavatsky. But beware alice bailey the author of the "externalization of the hierarchy" as a student of blavatsky she turned her attention toward self-seeking purposes and mingled with the like of alistair crowley and l ron hubbard. Research how not only agenda 21, but also nazism has been inspired greatly by this work of hers. And you will not believe what occultist influence crowley, hubbard and real life james bond, ian fleming had on Hollywood and the entertainment industry. It is astounding and yet knowing crowley is involved, you know it will be on many levels vary scary.


I think you and conner b would get on real well. He was saying how he didn't have any british in him. I'm sure you could help him solve that.

But seriously, go and have a [email protected]


----------



## phoenix1980

Laurieloz said:


> Yeah. Funny how Connor goes back to his planet and Slummo beams down like a ray of blue light as a replacement.
> 
> Same with Snot and this Murrey spoof. Strange how former rock drummer Dr. Snot's fave band was Iron Maiden. A certain Dave Murray is pne of their guitarists! Sussed him out instantly.
> 
> I've had my knockbacks as you know, Kimball. I've had this week to rvaluate things and right or wrong, I'm with you 'normal' guys. At least you're all good, honest lads. That's why I'm getting involved a lot more. We move on.


Quite right if you cant beat them join them as they say


----------



## B4PJS

Slumdog-Rising said:


> I keep getitng likened to this connor b chap and I can see why. Yes his eloquence is questionable, but his passion, his intetions and comprehension shine bright! If you're reading this connor check out the work of one madame blavatsky. But beware alice bailey the author of the "externalization of the hierarchy" as a student of blavatsky she turned her attention toward self-seeking purposes and mingled with the like of alistair crowley and l ron hubbard. Research how not only agenda 21, but also nazism has been inspired greatly by this work of hers. And you will not believe what occultist influence crowley, hubbard and real life james bond, ian fleming had on Hollywood and the entertainment industry. It is astounding and yet knowing crowley is involved, you know it will be on many levels vary scary.


Have you heard of proper capitalisation mate? Makes your rambling posts easier to read.


----------



## digitalis

Slumdog-Rising said:


> Research how not only agenda 21, but also nazism has been inspired greatly by this work of hers.


You are a complete and utter crank. Looking at that hag's wiki, she would appear to be an uber-medium i.e. a fraud.


----------



## mikep81

What the fvck has happened???? Every time I disappear for a minute the thread goes nuts. Who are we trying to neg and why?? I can't see reps because I'm on the iPhone but can join in tomorrow. I've never given a neg before!!


----------



## Connor b

jon-kent said:


> Connor and slumdog are brothers !!!!


hahahahahahahahahaanahan. U guys are hilarious Man serious. S..h..I...t. U think I was posting as slumgog hahah. And u think I have a crazy imagination .. Tut tut tut. I wana give a shout to slum dog. .. I officially put u in charge as leader of this thread and continue my work of saving humanity and spreading the word ..I've been in Watford for 2 days. And no there was no tin foil hats... It was a great turn out ..... Everyone who was there was awake and aware of what the illuminatie globalist scum are doing to this planet.......... I can't continue this thread it's long ur all long


----------



## B4PJS

mikep81 said:


> What the fvck has happened???? Every time I disappear for a minute the thread goes nuts. Who are we trying to neg and why?? I can't see reps because I'm on the iPhone but can join in tomorrow. I've never given a neg before!!


Neg slumdog. It's fun.

Can't believe you didn't even neg gymgym!


----------



## rob w

Connor b said:


> hahahahahahahahahaanahan. U guys are hilarious Man serious. S..h..I...t. U think I was posting as slumgog hahah. And u think I have a crazy imagination .. Tut tut tut. I wana give a shout to slum dog. .. I officially put u in charge as leader of this thread and continue my work of saving humanity and spreading the word ..I've been in Watford for 2 days. And no there was no tin foil hats... It was a great turn out ..... Everyone who was there was awake and aware of what the illuminatie globalist scum are doing to this planet.......... I can't continue this thread it's long ur all long


The great one returns!!!!! Just as i'm going to bed. I actually have to work out in the morning, damn!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Connor b said:


> hahahahahahahahahaanahan. U guys are hilarious Man serious. S..h..I...t. U think I was posting as slumgog hahah. And u think I have a crazy imagination .. Tut tut tut. I wana give a shout to slum dog. .. I officially put u in charge as leader of this thread and continue my work of saving humanity and spreading the word ..I've been in Watford for 2 days. And no there was no tin foil hats... It was a great turn out ..... Everyone who was there was awake and aware of what the illuminatie globalist scum are doing to this planet.......... I can't continue this thread it's long ur all long


----------



## B4PJS

Slumdog-Rising said:


> I keep getitng likened to this connor b chap and I can see why. Yes his eloquence is questionable, but his passion, his intetions and comprehension shine bright! If you're reading this connor check out the work of one madame blavatsky. But beware alice bailey the author of the "externalization of the hierarchy" as a student of blavatsky she turned her attention toward self-seeking purposes and mingled with the like of alistair crowley and l ron hubbard. Research how not only agenda 21, but also nazism has been inspired greatly by this work of hers. And you will not believe what occultist influence crowley, hubbard and real life james bond, ian fleming had on Hollywood and the entertainment industry. It is astounding and yet knowing crowley is involved, you know it will be on many levels vary scary.





Connor b said:


> hahahahahahahahahaanahan. U guys are hilarious Man serious. S..h..I...t. U think I was posting as slumgog hahah. And u think I have a crazy imagination .. Tut tut tut. I wana give a shout to slum dog. .. I officially put u in charge as leader of this thread and continue my work of saving humanity and spreading the word ..I've been in Watford for 2 days. And no there was no tin foil hats... It was a great turn out ..... Everyone who was there was awake and aware of what the illuminatie globalist scum are doing to this planet.......... I can't continue this thread it's long ur all long


The leaving post by dog of the slum, and the new post by Icky lover are both about each other. Interesting...


----------



## phoenix1980

@Connor b why arent you happy that your bf Slummo is here backing you up, I thought there'd be more interaction between you pair , or does that interaction only happen when your conversing in the mirror with your alter ego slummo?

Carry on with your choke [email protected] sesh.


----------



## [email protected]

Both online at the same time. Prepare for meltdown!


----------



## B4PJS

rob w said:


> The great one returns!!!!! Just as i'm going to bed. I actually have to work out in the morning, damn!!


Yeah, I need to go to bed as well. The whisky has run dry, I need a smoke and the wife is already in bed. Will catch up tomorrow and see what the craic is.


----------



## [email protected]

Wavelength said:


> You spread the rep love too far. Slut!


I'm a slut too now :sad:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

B4PJS said:


> Yeah, I need to go to bed as well. *The whisky has run dry*, I need a smoke and the wife is already in bed. Will catch up tomorrow and see what the craic is.


feel for you bro


----------



## Connor b

Slumdog-Rising said:


> I keep getitng likened to this connor b chap and I can see why. Yes his eloquence is questionable, but his passion, his intetions and comprehension shine bright! If you're reading this connor check out the work of one madame blavatsky. But beware alice bailey the author of the "externalization of the hierarchy" as a student of blavatsky she turned her attention toward self-seeking purposes and mingled with the like of alistair crowley and l ron hubbard. Research how not only agenda 21, but also nazism has been inspired greatly by this work of hers. And you will not believe what occultist influence crowley, hubbard and real life james bond, ian fleming had on Hollywood and the entertainment industry. It is astounding and yet knowing crowley is involved, you know it will be on many levels vary scary.


will check that out. ... It's like the mission impossible films. Ethan hunt )). Ethan hunt was one of the 3 c.i.a assassins for the j.f.k hit.. And they framed lee acvioswold Again my spelling is wrong ... But if u watch on u tube (jesse Ventura JFK ) u can watch that documentry on it ... They even have the tape recording of Ethan hunt the c.i.a guy on his death bed confessing to the whole thing ..


----------



## digitalis

This is all Alex Jones-esque Nazi death cult crap.



> he also wrote that this work was already ongoing and *being guided by spiritual entities* ~ *in my view, the same astral entities that the highest reaches of Freemasonry have created on the astral planes, the ones they sacrifice children to.*


Anything with the world "spiritual entities" in it can be immediately treated with the same level of contempt as a fresh,hot dog turd in between your toes.

It's complete codswallop.


----------



## Connor b

Slumdog-Rising said:


> Alice Bailey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In 1920, Alice Bailey set up the Lucifer Publishing Company. Two years later, she changed the name to the Lucis Trust, which retained the aim of bringing in a new world order of civilisation centred around the worship of Lucifer. She claimed to be guided by an ascended master who told her that the Second World War was necessary because it was the will of God. I guess this 'ascended master' was confusing God with Jehovah! Or he had read the Palladian Rite of Freemasons (reference below).
> 
> Alice Bailey wrote about how the existing order would have to be deliberately smashed before people would open their hearts to a new one. She also wrote that this work was already ongoing and being guided by spiritual entities ~ in my view, the same astral entities that the highest reaches of Freemasonry have created on the astral planes, the ones they sacrifice children to.
> 
> The Lucis Trust today enjoys consultative status with the United Nations and has a seat at the weekly meetings where members can consult with the most influential and powerful movers and shakers on the planet. The Lucis Trust claims to be "aggressively involved with the promotion of a globalist ideology" through its links with the Bilderbergs, the Council of Foreign Relations and the Trilateral Commission.
> 
> In Bailey's book, The Externalisation of the Hierarchy, there is a chapter which deals with preparing the people for one world governance......."
> 
> The lucis trust today is recongized as a legitamate organization.


Do u watch Alex jones or David icke At all ??? Great source of information it's crazy Oh and jesse Ventura check them out if u havent


----------



## Mr_Morocco

What happend to Dr Manhatten? Not seen him online for ages he would of loved this thread


----------



## B4PJS

Mr_Morocco said:


> What happend to Dr Manhatten? Not seen him online for ages he would of loved this thread


Calling @Dr Manhatten

EDIT:

Didn't work


----------



## Connor b

Mr_Morocco said:


>


Realy ????? That's why u were all like oh I wonder were connor is all coming up with diffrent stories about were i could be and getting paranoid i was on a diffrent usser name u haven't stopped talking about me for 2 days lol Jesus


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Connor b said:


> Realy ????? That's why u were all like oh I wonder were connor is all coming up with diffrent stories about were i could be and getting paranoid i was on a diffrent usser name u haven't stopped talking about me for 2 days lol Jesus


we talk about you because your a f*cking loon mate and need help


----------



## Laurieloz

[email protected] said:


> Both online at the same time. Prepare for meltdown!


My thoughts exactly, Jojo.

Two aliens are stronger than 20 of us. We need reinforcements.


----------



## Slumdog-Rising

Connor b said:


> Do u watch Alex jones or David icke At all ??? Great source of information it's crazy Oh and jesse Ventura check them out if u havent


Indeed I do. Back when I thought David icke was an utter nut job it was the bold and indomitable will of alex jones that first compelled me to seek answers. But to truly understand the bigger picture one has to really get to the heart of the establsihment which is found not in politics, but in occultism. In their case exoterism as opposed to esoterism. Only after a through study of theosophical, kabbalist and hindu astrology and mythology did I really begin to relate to what Icke is saying.

If you found another way, fantastic, it just shows how the various tributaries all flow into the river of truth on it's way to the sea of liberation! More people are being revitalised - awakened by the sacred water of their tributeries which compelles them further and further towards the powerful currents of the river where only truth can flourish!

We need people from all fronts - politics, science, arts, music, conventional healthcare, literature and of course sorcery including the likes of remedial measures provided by gaia herself and from the spiritual realm. It all helps create a symbiotic network of truthseekers.

If there's one thing that seems to differentiate a truthseeker from the crowd then it's an uncanny ability to understand via the divine language of metaphor.

You know the films avatar and the new terminator film were aliike in many ways. Ironically the important character was played by sam worhtington in both. His character in each represented the dualisitc nature of man. The na'vi is our spiritual body and their harmony with nature represents ecology. On the other hand the brutish invaders represent out evil, warmongering side - our physical side. It's up to us which side we want to take.

Same in terminator, he was a creation of artifical intelligence just like our physical bodies, but at the same time he had a heart so he's always torn between two realities just like a human bieng is. Agian it's up to us whether we want to be more of a beast/machine or listen to our heart/spirit.

Very profund stuff. You just need to develop the savvy to see it. It's very occult and sugestive and seems to be a reflection of real life.


----------



## phoenix1980

Its all gone quite said custard too quite said roobarb


----------



## Laurieloz

Mr_Morocco said:


> What happend to Dr Manhatten? Not seen him online for ages he would of loved this thread


A very in-the-know guy. He'd have silenced these two with one short, sharp post.


----------



## Kimball

B4PJS said:


> Have you heard of proper capitalisation mate? Makes your rambling posts easier to read.


He's regressing back to normal Connor, personality shift underway.


----------



## Keenam

phoenix1980 said:


> Its all gone quite said custard too quite said roobarb


Rhubarb an custard rule! as a cartoon, a dessert, and a boiled sweet!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Slumdog-Rising said:


> Indeed I do. Back when I thought David icke was an utter nut job it was the bold and indomitable will of alex jones that first compelled me to seeks answers. But to truly understand the bigger picture one has to really get to the heart of the establsihment which is found not in politics, but in occultism. In their case exoterism as opposed to esoterism, only after a through study of theosophical, kabbalist and hindu astrology and myhtology did I really begin to relate to what Icke is saying. IF you found another way, fantastic, it just shows how the various tributaries all flow into the river of truth on it's way to the sea of liberation! More people are being revitalised - awakened by the sacred water of their tributeries which compelles them further and further towards the powerful currents of the river where only truth can flourish!


So do you believe the moon isnt real and is a big hollow spaceship?


----------



## Kimball

Slumdog-Rising said:


> Indeed I do. Back when I thought David icke was an utter nut job it was the bold and indomitable will of alex jones that first compelled me to seeks answers. But to truly understand the bigger picture one has to really get to the heart of the establsihment which is found not in politics, but in occultism. In their case exoterism as opposed to esoterism, only after a through study of theosophical, kabbalist and hindu astrology and myhtology did I really begin to relate to what Icke is saying. IF you found another way, fantastic, it just shows how the various tributaries all flow into the river of truth on it's way to the sea of liberation! More people are being revitalised - awakened by the sacred water of their tributeries which compelles them further and further towards the powerful currents of the river where only truth can flourish!


Oh fuk, now you're talking to yourself, with two different logins, how mad


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Kimball said:


> Oh fuk, now you're talking to yourself, with two different logins, how mad


If only a mod was online to confirm this @dltv @Tinytom


----------



## [email protected]

Mr_Morocco said:


> What happend to Dr Manhatten? Not seen him online for ages he would of loved this thread


I was wondering that today. @Dr Manhattan we miss you


----------



## [email protected]

Mr_Morocco said:


> If only a mod was online to confirm this @dtlv @Tinytom


Fixed it for you


----------



## phoenix1980

Remember connor B was also answering himself in the illuminti thread I even think he quoted his own post and called himself a liar or asked himself about the lies that he had typed lol.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

[email protected] said:


> Fixed it for you


Weird why didnt it work when i did it


----------



## Connor b

Another new thing I learnt yesterday Alex jones explained the whole I.r..a thing and how it was actually british commandos of course with irish accents who where infiltrated into the I.r.a and carried out all the bombings .. Basically in simple terms Gerry Adams and Martin mc ginuess are british Intelligence officers The whole of the I.r.a was run by the british goverment who put there undercover m.i5. S.as guys to basically act as terrorists and carry out terrorists activity. It was the the british goverment who carrying out the bombings ... It was crazy I just thought I would share that as I thought I knew everything about the I.r.a. Being irish my self and researching and just knowing a lot about them. . If u watch Alex jones talks about I.r.a. U can listen to it on u. Tube he's interviewing 2 x britsh intelligence officers who this happened to in ireland have now turned super grass


----------



## jon-kent

Mr_Morocco said:


> What happend to Dr Manhatten? Not seen him online for ages he would of loved this thread


He was online today so i think he's lurking lol.

Come out mate !! Lol


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Both online at the same time. Prepare for meltdown!


http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=tablet-gws&q=half+of+britons+will+have+cancer+by+2020&oq=half+of+britons+will+have+cancer+by+2020&gs_l=tablet-gws.3...1965.22033.0.22300.58.48.9.0.0.0.395.3860.44j3j0j1.48.0.crnk_timediscountb..0.0...1.1.16.tablet-gws-psy.U_wXb4Tl5tI&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&bvm=bv.47534661,d.d2k&fp=3d9dc437d5642a9f&biw=1024&bih=672. U said u feel sorry for me jojo when I told u about the cancer thing u told me to get out more and not to listen to David icke well this isn't David icke saying this . Here's your answer


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> Another new thing I learnt yesterday Alex jones explained the whole I.r..a thing and how it was actually british commandos of course with irish accents who where infiltrated into the I.r.a and carried out all the bombings .. Basically in simple terms Gerry Adams and Martin mc ginuess are british Intelligence officers The whole of the I.r.a was run by the british goverment who put there undercover m.i5. S.as guys to basically act as terrorists and carry out terrorists activity. It was the the british goverment who carrying out the bombings ... It was crazy I just thought I would share that as I thought I knew everything about the I.r.a. Being irish my self and researching and just knowing a lot about them. . If u watch Alex jones talks about I.r.a. U can listen to it on u. Tube he's interviewing 2 x britsh intelligence officers who this happened to in ireland have now turned super grass


Please stop, you're killing me with your UToob links.


----------



## [email protected]

Mr_Morocco said:


> Weird why didnt it work when i did it


You had the t and l the wrong way round


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=tablet-gws&q=half+of+britons+will+have+cancer+by+2020&oq=half+of+britons+will+have+cancer+by+2020&gs_l=tablet-gws.3...1965.22033.0.22300.58.48.9.0.0.0.395.3860.44j3j0j1.48.0.crnk_timediscountb..0.0...1.1.16.tablet-gws-psy.U_wXb4Tl5tI&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&bvm=bv.47534661,d.d2k&fp=3d9dc437d5642a9f&biw=1024&bih=672. U said u feel sorry for me jojo when I told u about the cancer thing u told me to get out more and not to listen to David icke well this isn't David icke saying this . Here's your answer





Connor b said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=tablet-gws&q=half+of+britons+will+have+cancer+by+2020&oq=half+of+britons+will+have+cancer+by+2020&gs_l=tablet-gws.3...1965.22033.0.22300.58.48.9.0.0.0.395.3860.44j3j0j1.48.0.crnk_timediscountb..0.0...1.1.16.tablet-gws-psy.U_wXb4Tl5tI&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&bvm=bv.47534661,d.d2k&fp=3d9dc437d5642a9f&biw=1024&bih=672. U said u feel sorry for me jojo when I told u about the cancer thing u told me to get out more and not to listen to David icke well this isn't David icke saying this . Here's your answer


Why does this show up when I quote you but not in the original post?


----------



## Connor b

Sc4mp0 said:


> Please stop, you're killing me with your UToob links.


I didn't put any u tube links up. I suggested it


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Why does this show up when I quote you but not in the original post?


....??????


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Another new thing I learnt yesterday Alex jones explained the whole I.r..a thing and how it was actually british commandos of course with irish accents who where infiltrated into the I.r.a and carried out all the bombings .. Basically in simple terms Gerry Adams and Martin mc ginuess are british Intelligence officers The whole of the I.r.a was run by the british goverment who put there undercover m.i5. S.as guys to basically act as terrorists and carry out terrorists activity. It was the the british goverment who carrying out the bombings ... It was crazy I just thought I would share that as I thought I knew everything about the I.r.a. Being irish my self and researching and just knowing a lot about them. . If u watch Alex jones talks about I.r.a. U can listen to it on u. Tube he's interviewing 2 x britsh intelligence officers who this happened to in ireland have now turned super grass


2 days ago you had no British in you, today you're Irish and a slumdog.


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> ....??????


Very strange. Yes it's very sad that so many people have cancer. Not sure what you're getting at though.


----------



## Kimball

Can somebody using a pc confirm that Connor and slumdog aren't online at the same time?

Although if they switch personalities quickly I think there's a 10 min delay? My betting is slumdog is offline right now.


----------



## Connor b

Why is the cancer rate rising and rising ???? Especially since the 50s. When they started putting fluride in the water. And recently the cancer virus nano tech cancer viruses in the vaccines that people have which activates in there body after a few years.. All of this is on line if u check


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> Can somebody using a pc confirm that Connor and slumdog aren't online at the same time?
> 
> Although if they switch personalities quickly I think there's a 10 min delay? My betting is slumdog is offline right now.


I'm on a I.pad kimball


----------



## Kimball

[email protected] said:


> Why does this show up when I quote you but not in the original post?


He's edited it?


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> Can somebody using a pc confirm that Connor and slumdog aren't online at the same time?
> 
> Although if they switch personalities quickly I think there's a 10 min delay? My betting is slumdog is offline right now.


Of course he's off line he's not posting anything is he


----------



## Connor b

http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=tablet-gws&q=henry+kissinger+wants+to+depopulate+the+world&oq=henry+kissinger+wants+to+depopulate+the+world&gs_l=tablet-gws.3...5266.14920.2.15109.30.30.0.0.0.0.557.2604.28j1j5-1.30.0.crnk_timediscountb..0.0...1.1.16.tablet-gws-psy.PRFImBPybB8&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&bvm=bv.47534661,d.d2k&fp=3d9dc437d5642a9f&biw=1024&bih=672. Read. Read. Read


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Of course he's off line he's not posting anything is he


Lol, caught, not as slumdog no, you didn't realise that users show as online on the pc whether posting or not did you slumdog just viewing shows online, I'm

Not 99% convinced now, i'm 100%

Been quite a good troll attempt to be fair.

Now to work out what actual user you are.


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> Lol, caught, not as slumdog no, you didn't realise that users show as online on the pc whether posting or not did you slumdog just viewing shows online, I'm
> 
> Not 99% convinced now, i'm 100%
> 
> Been quite a good troll at temor to be fair. What u going on about u k.n.ob. ??. I'm not slum dog. And if u read this slumgog help me out here mate lol. Why would I log on to 2 users whats the point??
> 
> Now to work out what actual user you are.


----------



## Laurieloz

[email protected] said:


> Very strange. Yes it's very sad that so many people have cancer. Not sure what you're getting at though.


Just so that you are aware, Jojo, I had to lock the I'm Straight House doors at midnight.

You're going to have to go back with the Connor/Slumdog mutant hybrid tonight. Their planet is a welcoming, if baffling land. They will look after you.


----------



## Connor b

Caught ??? How??? I just said he's not posting. ... So I assumed he went of line cauce he might have better things to do watch u guys neg people


----------



## Connor b

Laurieloz said:


> Just so that you are aware, Jojo, I had to lock the I'm Straight House doors at midnight.
> 
> You're going to have to go back with the Connor/Slumdog mutant hybrid tonight. Their planet is a welcoming, if baffling land. They will look after you.


Can someone translate this please


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Caught ??? How??? I just said he's not posting. ... So I assumed he went of line cauce he might have better things to do watch u guys neg people


Sure slumdog. You aren't as thick as your connorb persona so you can work it out.


----------



## Slumdog-Rising

Connor b said:


> Why is the cancer rate rising and rising ???? Especially since the 50s. When they started putting fluride in the water. And recently the cancer virus nano tech cancer viruses in the vaccines that people have which activates in there body after a few years.. All of this is on line if u check


totally agree, and lets not forget, as if it wasn't bad enough that our spirit, values, food, water are all being adultarted, to add insult to injury so is our air. It's obviously a combination of factors that is spiking the surge in cancer, but the final nail in the coffin besides radiocativty from fukushima, chemtrails have been plaguing us for decades.

If the people think that just because they live in a developed country the government gives a toss about them, they're wrong - million were guinea pigs when chemtrails were first used to test germ warfare resulting in birth defects. Like sucrose after it's dangers were highlighted, banned and then rather unsurprisingly released once again after being throughly researched.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2002/apr/21/uk.medicalscience

And what you said about nantechnology, my god, how timely - remeber the effects that chemtrail fibres have (and this is confirmed) on the onset of mogerllons disease. The fibres stem from nontechnology, tiny bots that have the ability to self-replicate using human tissue as a host. A virus essentially.

"The "fibre" material is very tough and elastic and perfect for turning human beings into controllable i-androids.

Dr Hildegarde Staninger and Dr Rahim Karjoom have found tiny parasitic nematode eggs of some type encased in the fibres. Staninger and Karjoom also found self-replicating nano-machines and rivers of silicon running wild through the bodies of those infected with Morgellons.

The Idaho Observer reported findings of 26 metals plus infectious pathogens and chemicals and drugs including sedatives in chemtrail fallout. Award winning investigative reporter, Will Thomas, reports findings of over 300 types of virally mutated fungi in the chemtrail fallout."


----------



## [email protected]

Kimball said:


> Can somebody using a pc confirm that Connor and slumdog aren't online at the same time?
> 
> Although if they switch personalities quickly I think there's a 10 min delay? My betting is slumdog is offline right now.


They're both showing as online.


----------



## [email protected]

Kimball said:


> He's edited it?


I don't know, it's strange. In the post you can only see the link but when I went to quote it, it showed his message to me?


----------



## Kimball

[email protected] said:


> They're both showing as online.


Switching quickly then, or slumdogs about to post and Connors logged off for a few.

Edit. There's a coincidence


----------



## Mr_Morocco

[email protected] said:


> I don't know, it's strange. In the post you can only see the link but when I went to quote it, it showed his message to me?


Illuminati!


----------



## [email protected]

Laurieloz said:


> Just so that you are aware, Jojo, I had to lock the I'm Straight House doors at midnight.
> 
> You're going to have to go back with the Connor/Slumdog mutant hybrid tonight. Their planet is a welcoming, if baffling land. They will look after you.


I'm quite comfy here thanks lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Kimball said:


> Switching quickly then, or slumdogs about to post and Connors logged off for a few.


Could be on 2 different devices?


----------



## Connor b

Slumdog-Rising said:


> totally agree, and lets not forget, as if it wasn't bad enough that our spirit, values, food, water are all being adultarted, to add insult to injury so is our air. It's obviously a combination of factors that is spiking the surge in cancer, but the final nail in the coffin besides radiocativty from fukushima, chemtrails have been plaguing us for decades.
> 
> If the people think that just because they live in a developed country the government gives a toss about them, they're wrong - million were guinea pigs when chemtrails were first used to test germ warfare resulting in birth defects. Like sucrose after it's dangers were highlighted, banned and then rather unsurprisingly released once again after being throughly researched.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2002/apr/21/uk.medicalscience
> 
> And what you said about nantechnology, my god, how timely - remeber the effects that chemtrail fibres have (and this is confirmed) on the onset of mogerllons disease. The fibres stem from nontechnology, tiny bots that have the ability to self-replicate using human tissue as a host. A virus essentially.
> 
> "The "fibre" material is very tough and elastic and perfect for turning human beings into controllable i-androids.
> 
> Dr Hildegarde Staninger and Dr Rahim Karjoom have found tiny parasitic nematode eggs of some type encased in the fibres. Staninger and Karjoom also found self-replicating nano-machines and rivers of silicon running wild through the bodies of those infected with Morgellons.
> 
> The Idaho Observer reported findings of 26 metals plus infectious pathogens and chemicals and drugs including sedatives in chemtrail fallout. Award winning investigative reporter, Will Thomas, reports findings of over 300 types of virally mutated fungi in the chemtrail fallout."


Nice one good post....mate. Lol they think that I'm on 2 different user names. Lol. They call me nuts but there clearly paranoid and find it hard to beleave apart from David icke and myself that other people do no about this stuff were talking about its just u don't here about it on main stream media... There stuck in there t.v world mate and beleave everything they see and hear on t.v it's called a false reality guys ... But don't worry slumgog they will find out about the new world order the hard way. ... C will they be laughing when there on kemo from the cancer viruses they put in ur vaccines and water..


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Could be on 2 different devices?


I'm still here jo


----------



## phoenix1980

What I dont get is Slumdog tries to come across as an articulate enlightened being, connor comes across as a loon cant even punctuate or string a proper sentence together. Yet when Slumdog responds to connor its as if connor as stated some articulate well thought out present fact/argument. When we see/read connor's posts all we see are ramblings and random links, Slum is obviously on the same wavelength I dont know where slumdog begins and connor ends lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> I'm still here jo


Hi Connor


----------



## Connor b

Slumdog-Rising said:


> totally agree, and lets not forget, as if it wasn't bad enough that our spirit, values, food, water are all being adultarted, to add insult to injury so is our air. It's obviously a combination of factors that is spiking the surge in cancer, but the final nail in the coffin besides radiocativty from fukushima, chemtrails have been plaguing us for decades.
> 
> If the people think that just because they live in a developed country the government gives a toss about them, they're wrong - million were guinea pigs when chemtrails were first used to test germ warfare resulting in birth defects. Like sucrose after it's dangers were highlighted, banned and then rather unsurprisingly released once again after being throughly researched.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2002/apr/21/uk.medicalscience
> 
> And what you said about nantechnology, my god, how timely - remeber the effects that chemtrail fibres have (and this is confirmed) on the onset of mogerllons disease. The fibres stem from nontechnology, tiny bots that have the ability to self-replicate using human tissue as a host. A virus essentially.
> 
> "The "fibre" material is very tough and elastic and perfect for turning human beings into controllable i-androids.
> 
> Dr Hildegarde Staninger and Dr Rahim Karjoom have found tiny parasitic nematode eggs of some type encased in the fibres. Staninger and Karjoom also found self-replicating nano-machines and rivers of silicon running wild through the bodies of those infected with Morgellons.
> 
> The Idaho Observer reported findings of 26 metals plus infectious pathogens and chemicals and drugs including sedatives in chemtrail fallout. Award winning investigative reporter, Will Thomas, reports findings of over 300 types of virally mutated fungi in the chemtrail fallout."


Did u ever watch Alex jones explaining the Boston bombings???


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Hi Connor


Why dose everyone think that I'm on 2 users ?? Do u think I'm on 2users jo??


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Why dose everyone think that I'm on 2 users ?? Do u think I'm on 2users jo??


I don't know honey but if you are then the mods will soon find out and you'll get banned. Best to own up now and get one account deleted if you are.


----------



## Connor b

Cool then I have nothing to worry about as I'm not on 2 users Jesus


----------



## jon-kent

@Kimball

They joined in the same month and if there posts are anything to go by they joined 3 days apart lol

Hmmmm


----------



## Slumdog-Rising

Connor b said:


> Nice one good post....mate. Lol they think that I'm on 2 different user names. Lol. They call me nuts but there clearly paranoid and find it hard to beleave apart from David icke and myself that other people do no about this stuff were talking about its just u don't here about it on main stream media... There stuck in there t.v world mate and beleave everything they see and hear on t.v it's called a false reality guys ... But don't worry slumgog they will find out about the new world order the hard way. ... C will u be laughing guys when ur on kemo from the cancer viruses they put in ur vaccines amped water ....


Well I do respect the work of alex jones and other activists, david icke and other esotericists as well as all the noble and virtuos philosophers, musicians and artists who try to raise humaities subconscious through their creativity alas I think Divine intervention is in order, it is the only thing that will save gaia from the zionist rothschild children of the roman empire.

The worst part is false flag new age prophecies about dooms day events like 2012 are a deliberate ploy orachestrated by the elites themselves - mixing fact with fiction is their speciality, with such disinformation infecting the truth it's no wonder people are unable to find and believe the true gems of information amongst the pile of rubble.

The reason why mediation and spiritual alingments and using techniques to harness energy inwards instead of outwards - celibacy, vegetarianism etc are so important are because only then can one really strengthen intuition and internalize enegy to support spiritual progress. Spiritual attainment and physical indulgence really are opposite ends of a spectrum and in that sense are mutually exclusive. If we indulge in the physical drinking, sex, eating lots of meat etc then the spiritual receptors of the body become weak. That's why capiutalism always encourages rampant consumerism and a life of excess, so we behave like apes that they want us to believe we descended from.


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> I don't know honey but if you are then the mods will soon find out and you'll get banned. Best to own up now and get one account deleted if you are.


Lol u beleave me now ... ??? Lol I also like the fact the thread has gone quiet since more evidence has come up !!!!!! Mayb the LOON. Was right all along ........


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Connor b said:


> Lol u beleave me now ... ??? Lol I also like the fact the thread has gone quiet since more evidence has come up !!!!!! Mayb the LOON. Was right all along ........


yes mate the moon is definatly fake and is a spaceship, im sure of this now thanks to your posts


----------



## phoenix1980

What evidence, I see no evidence!


----------



## Slumdog-Rising

Connor b said:


> Did u ever watch Alex jones explaining the Boston bombings???


I did. How delightful for the Elites that their unwary unsuspecting subjects do not think!


----------



## Connor b

Slumdog-Rising said:


> Well I do respect the work of alex jones and other activists, david icke and other esotericists as well as all the noble and virtuos philosophers, musicians and artists who try to raise humaities subconscious through their creativity alas I think Divine intervention is in order, it is the only thing that will save gaia from the zionist rothschild children of the roman empire.
> 
> The worst part is false flag new age prophecies about dooms day events like 2012 are a deliberate ploy orachestrated by the elites themselves - mixing fact with fiction is their speciality, with such disinformation infecting the truth it's no wonder people are unable to find and believe the true gems of information amongst the pile of rubble.
> 
> The reason why mediation and spiritual alingments and using techniques to harness energy inwards instead of outwards - celibacy, vegetarianism etc are so important are because only then can one really strengthen intuition and internalize enegy to support spiritual progress. Spiritual attainment and physical indulgence really are opposite ends of a spectrum and in that sense are mutually exclusive. If we indulge in the physical drinking, sex, eating lots of meat etc then the spiritual receptors of the body become weak. That's why capiutalism always encourages rampant consumerism and a life of excess, so we behave like apes that they want us to believe we descended from.


What mate. ??? If we indulge in to much sex and meat lol??? Mate your on another level )

Get as much sex as u can bruv Jesus ....


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Lol u beleave me now ... ??? Lol I also like the fact the thread has gone quiet since more evidence has come up !!!!!! Mayb the LOON. Was right all along ........


Where did I say that I believe you?


----------



## Connor b

Mr_Morocco said:


> yes mate the moon is definatly fake and is a spaceship, im sure of this now thanks to your posts


I never spoke about the moon mate. Or anything to do with space


----------



## digitalis

Slumdog who do you think was behind the 9/11 attacks?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Kimball said:


> Switching quickly then, or slumdogs about to post and Connors logged off for a few.
> 
> Edit. There's a coincidence


Computer / laptop and a phone or I pad?


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Where did I say that I believe you?


u didn't ..... I asked that's why there's a question mark???


----------



## Connor b

I'm not sure now slum dog mate u got me worried saying we humans shouldn't indulge in to much sex lol Bloody hell lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Connor b said:


> I never spoke about the moon mate. Or anything to do with space


but your idol David Icke preaches about it...


----------



## Laurieloz

Connor b said:


> Can someone translate this please


Don't worry, Connor. It's just Straight talkin'.


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> u didn't ..... I asked that's why there's a question mark???


Oh I see, the way it was phrased made me think it was a rhetorical question.

No I don't believe what you believe, I think it's a load of tosh.


----------



## Slumdog-Rising

Connor b said:


> What mate. ??? If we indulge in to much sex and meat lol??? Mate your on another level )
> 
> Get as much sex as u can bruv Jesus ....


Tantric sex yes. of course. But otherwise?? It's not a coincidence that porn, alcohol, pharmaceticals, tobacco and fast food were still booming even when the economy hit rock bottom in 2008. People have become junkies which really seems to have become the problem and the solution. No self control. No pain no gain. But to each their own. Like I said, many lifestyles, one course. Do whatever floats you boat as long as you stay in the "know".


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Oh I see, the way it was phrased made me think it was a rhetorical question.
> 
> No I don't believe what you believe, I think it's a load of tosh.


no I asked if u beleave if I'm not on 2 users


----------



## mrssalvatore

On another note if the moon landing never happened ? Why can you see the flag on the moon from a observatory!?


----------



## Connor b

Slumdog-Rising said:


> Tantric sex yes. of course. But otherwise?? It's not a coincidence that porn, alcohol, pharmaceticals, tobacco and fast food were still booming even when the economy hit rock bottom in 2008. People have become junkies which really seems to have become the problem and the solution. No self control. No pain no gain. But to each their own. Like I said, many lifestyles, one course. Do whatever floats you boat as long as you stay in the "know".


. Nah mate I'm sorry but u can never have to much p.u.s.s.y........ I no what u mean about when David icke talks about stay in the know I agree ... But mate. I'm sorry porn and birds are a must for me all the time lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> no I asked if u beleave if I'm not on 2 users


I've already answered that.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

mrssalvatore said:


> On another note if the moon landing never happened ? Why can you see the flag on the moon from a observatory!?


becaused its a giant LCD screen duh


----------



## Connor b

mrssalvatore said:


> On another note if the moon landing never happened ? Why can you see the flag on the moon from a observatory!?


I never said it didnt happened .)))))))).. And I beleave we did because we have the technology to do so


----------



## mrssalvatore

Mr_Morocco said:


> becaused its a giant LCD screen duh


No no no I have seen it through two different ones!


----------



## mrssalvatore

Connor b said:


> I never said it didnt happened .)))))))).. And I beleave we did because we have the technology to do so


I never said you said it never happened tis why I said on another note!


----------



## Connor b

mrssalvatore said:


> I never said you said it never happened tis why I said on another note!


Oh I c... Sorry.


----------



## Connor b

Laurieloz said:


> Don't worry, Connor. It's just Straight talkin'.


?????? ?????


----------



## mrssalvatore

Connor b said:


> ?????? ?????


The thread called "I'm straight " (I think)


----------



## tamara

When it doubt why not just get a member to post a picture of themselves holding a copy of racing post?


----------



## Connor b

mrssalvatore said:


> The thread called "I'm straight " (I think)


yeah what about it ???


----------



## mrssalvatore

Connor b said:


> yeah what about it ???


Face palm


----------



## Connor b

mrssalvatore said:


> Face palm


??????


----------



## mrssalvatore

Connor b said:


> ??????


Doesn't matter


----------



## digitalis

beefdinner said:


> When it doubt why not just get a member to post a picture of themselves holding a copy of racing post?


Exactly! A copy of recent dated newspaper. The racing post, daily sport or countryman's weekly will all suffice.


----------



## Connor b

beefdinner said:


> When it doubt why not just get a member to post a picture of themselves holding a copy of racing post?


?????


----------



## Connor b

mrssalvatore said:


> Doesn't matter


Oh


----------



## mrbritish




----------



## mrbritish

ohh and connor


----------



## mrbritish

[email protected] said:


> I quite like it when you all go on a negging mission.
> 
> If anybody else needs to spread the reps please feel free to 'use' me :lol:


and i think i have a dirty mind

sorry


----------



## 25434

Mr_Morocco said:


> yes mate the moon is definatly fake and is a spaceship, im sure of this now thanks to your posts


Does.....does......that mean its not actually made of cheese then? Cos, you know THAT is a well known fact :blink:


----------



## mrbritish

Flubs said:


> Does.....does......that mean its not actually made of cheese then? Cos, you know THAT is a well known fact :blink:


mmmm cheese


----------



## Laurieloz

Connor b said:


> ?????? ?????


Connor speechless. That's a first.


----------



## phoenix1980

Slumdog-Rising said:


> Tantric sex yes. of course. But otherwise?? It's not a coincidence that porn, alcohol, pharmaceticals, tobacco and fast food were still booming even when the economy hit rock bottom in 2008. People have become junkies which really seems to have become the problem and the solution. No self control. No pain no gain. But to each their own. Like I said, many lifestyles, one course. Do whatever floats you boat as long as you stay in the "know".


What about a tantric choke [email protected] ya know where you slowly [email protected] and choke yourself to attain dizzying heights of euphoria whilst watching david icke and alex jones, that part so you can atleast still feel in the "know" and better than us "tards". Followed by the obligatory whipping session to cleanse yourself?


----------



## Laurieloz

Sc4mp0 said:


> Please stop, you're killing me with your UToob links.


It's not just YouTube. He's Wikipedia's greatest fan. He and Slumdog's entire thread ramblings are a simple 'copy-and-paste' exercise.


----------



## Laurieloz

phoenix1980 said:


> What about a tantric choke [email protected] ya know where you slowly [email protected] and choke yourself to attain dizzying heights of euphoria whilst watching david icke and alex jones, that part so you can atleast still feel in the "know" and better than us "tards". Followed by the obligatory whipping session to cleanse yourself?


Phoenix awakes with another home truth.

On another note: wasn't Alex Jones the female detective character in TV series Ashes To Ashes, played by Keeley Hawes? That serirs had an air of the supernatural about it, just like SlumdogConnor.


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> Why is the cancer rate rising and rising ???? Especially since the 50s. When they started putting fluride in the water. And recently the cancer virus nano tech cancer viruses in the vaccines that people have which activates in there body after a few years.. All of this is on line if u check


Earlier diagnoses and more precise diagnostic technique coupled with a vastly swollen population.

"Cancer activating nano viruses" are currently beyond us. And it would be much more cost effective to just rely on the carcinogens that our civilisation produces in great bucketfuls every second.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Slumdog-Rising said:


> totally agree, and lets not forget, as if it wasn't bad enough that our spirit, values, food, water are all being adultarted, to add insult to injury so is our air. It's obviously a combination of factors that is spiking the surge in cancer, but the final nail in the coffin besides radiocativty from fukushima, chemtrails have been plaguing us for decades.
> 
> If the people think that just because they live in a developed country the government gives a toss about them, they're wrong - million were guinea pigs when chemtrails were first used to test germ warfare resulting in birth defects. Like sucrose after it's dangers were highlighted, banned and then rather unsurprisingly released once again after being throughly researched.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2002/apr/21/uk.medicalscience
> 
> And what you said about nantechnology, my god, how timely - remeber the effects that chemtrail fibres have (and this is confirmed) on the onset of mogerllons disease. The fibres stem from nontechnology, tiny bots that have the ability to self-replicate using human tissue as a host. A virus essentially.
> 
> "The "fibre" material is very tough and elastic and perfect for turning human beings into controllable i-androids.
> 
> Dr Hildegarde Staninger and Dr Rahim Karjoom have found tiny parasitic nematode eggs of some type encased in the fibres. Staninger and Karjoom also found self-replicating nano-machines and rivers of silicon running wild through the bodies of those infected with Morgellons.
> 
> The Idaho Observer reported findings of 26 metals plus infectious pathogens and chemicals and drugs including sedatives in chemtrail fallout. Award winning investigative reporter, Will Thomas, reports findings of over 300 types of virally mutated fungi in the chemtrail fallout."


The Idaho Observer was a crank newspaper owned and run by two cranks. Hardly a credible source of information

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Idahbserver

I find it highly amusing that this condog person slates the media and governments for censoring information and falsifying stories and then can only provice 'evidence' of any of his theories by citing you tube videos and obscure references from crank publications all of which are on the internet. The internet, the biggest source of bs information ever gathered together. Of all the things to use as a source of information when seeking truth the dark corners of the internet are not where you will find it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Wavelength said:


> Earlier diagnoses and more precise diagnostic technique coupled with a vastly swollen population.
> 
> "Cancer activating nano viruses" are currently beyond us. And it would be much more cost effective to just rely on the carcinogens that our civilisation produces in great bucketfuls every second.


Government could easily have said 30 years ago that smoking was actually safe so everybody should crack on. What did they do, the exact opposite!


----------



## latblaster

Ginger Ben said:


> Government could easily have said 30 years ago that smoking was actually safe so everybody should crack on. What did they do, the exact opposite!


My old man years ago, used to get a cigarette allowance as part of his expenses...it was considered 'safe'!


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> My old man years ago, used to get a cigarette allowance as part of his expenses...it was considered 'safe'!


That probably explains why so many people in their 50s and 60s are blase about smoking.

Latblaster: I did receive your Visitor message. I sent one back but I don't know if it reached you.

Internet isn't my strong point. A PM might be best if you ever need to, I can just about understand those!


----------



## latblaster

Laurieloz said:


> That probably explains why so many people in their 50s and 60s are blase about smoking.
> 
> Latblaster: I did receive your Visitor message. I sent one back but I don't know if it reached you.
> 
> Internet isn't my strong point. A PM might be best if you ever need to, I can just about understand those!


I'll befriend you makes it easier to comm.


----------



## saxondale

Connor b said:


> Why is the cancer rate rising and rising ???? Especially since the 50s. When they started putting fluride in the water. And recently the cancer virus nano tech cancer viruses in the vaccines that people have which activates in there body after a few years.. All of this is on line if u check


they are not putting fluoride in the water - go check.


----------



## mikep81

B4PJS said:


> Neg slumdog. It's fun.
> 
> Can't believe you didn't even neg gymgym!


To be fair I felt sorry for gymgym more than anything else. He clearly believed he was some sort of super ninja bodyguard. And as I'm the ONLY one of those in existence I felt bad for him!!

@Conner b

You didn't respond to my response about the guys at the Boston bombing! I have the same gear that they have, as do most people who work in the private security industry at that level. I'm not and never have been a Navy SEAL!!

As for Alex Jones being a reliable source of information. Well that's not true is it. I've already explained how he made a simple mistake with the twitter feed and the quote about a controlled explosions and not understanding how the time zones work (I actually think he did that intentionally to support his argument because people that tend to follow him never seem to question anything he says). You guys must have read his comments on the two SAS guys that were captured in Iraq on 19th September 2005. What's your thoughts on that??


----------



## Ian_Montrose

Trying to reason with the paranoid is, by definition, an exercise in futility.


----------



## [email protected]

@Connor b the dating thread has been closed so I can't edit the op now sorry. Maybe try POF but I wouldn't mention David Icke in your profile if I were you


----------



## Connor b

phoenix1980 said:


> What about a tantric choke [email protected] ya know where you slowly [email protected] and choke yourself to attain dizzying heights of euphoria whilst watching david icke and alex jones, that part so you can atleast still feel in the "know" and better than us "tards". Followed by the obligatory whipping session to cleanse yourself?


tantric choke wa..n.k. Hahahahahahahahah


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> @Connor b the dating thread has been closed so I can't edit the op now sorry. Maybe try POF but I wouldn't mention David Icke in your profile if I were you


its cool


----------



## Connor b

mikep81 said:


> To be fair I felt sorry for gymgym more than anything else. He clearly believed he was some sort of super ninja bodyguard. And as I'm the ONLY one of those in existence I felt bad for him!!
> 
> @Conner b
> 
> You didn't respond to my response about the guys at the Boston bombing! I have the same gear that they have, as do most people who work in the private security industry at that level. I'm not and never have been a Navy SEAL!!
> 
> As for Alex Jones being a reliable source of information. Well that's not true is it. I've already explained how he made a simple mistake with the twitter feed and the quote about a controlled explosions and not understanding how the time zones work (I actually think he did that intentionally to support his argument because people that tend to follow him never seem to question anything he says). You guys must have read his comments on the two SAS guys that were captured in Iraq on 19th September 2005. What's your thoughts on that??


didnt here about the s.a.s guys in 2005.. But back to Boston why would u need undercover seal. Guys at on a day of. A race it don't make since ??


----------



## Connor b

http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=tablet-gws&q=how+obama+and+bush+are+related&oq=how+obama+and+bus&gs_l=tablet-gws.1.2.0j0i22i30l2.87668.97567.2.99851.38.35.1.0.0.15.761.4596.12j22j6-1.35.0.crnk_timediscountb..0.0...1.1.16.tablet-gws-psy.BAbarg566rU&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&fp=3d9dc437d5642a9f&biw=1024&bih=672. Obama and George bush are related. There also related to brad Pitt .... Another example of the illuminatie Interbreading families... And this is the b.b.c. Telling u not me check link and u will c.


----------



## latblaster

@Connor b

So what do you know about Monarchs & MKUltra then?

Gonna answer this time?!


----------



## ellisrimmer

Connor b said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=tablet-gws&q=how+obama+and+bush+are+related&oq=how+obama+and+bus&gs_l=tablet-gws.1.2.0j0i22i30l2.87668.97567.2.99851.38.35.1.0.0.15.761.4596.12j22j6-1.35.0.crnk_timediscountb..0.0...1.1.16.tablet-gws-psy.BAbarg566rU&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&fp=3d9dc437d5642a9f&biw=1024&bih=672. Obama and George bush are related. There also related to brad Pitt .... Another example of the illuminatie Interbreading families... And this is the b.b.c. Telling u not me check link and u will c.


Do you realise how far removed they are? it's so far it's completely insignificant. If for you that is evidence of the Illuminati then you're looking at a massive amount of people being part of the group, and the more people needed to keep a secret the less likely is it to be kept...which in conspiracy theories means something like the moon landing or the twin towers is extremely unlikely (you don't get people coming out and saying "yeh I helped fake the moon landing") and something like the affair of JFK and Marilyn Monroe which would only need two people to lie be more likely


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> didnt here about the s.a.s guys in 2005.. But back to Boston why would u need undercover seal. Guys at on a day of. A race it don't make since ??


You didn't, and they weren't you knob


----------



## Connor b

ellisrimmer said:


> Do you realise how far removed they are? it's so far it's completely insignificant. If for you that is evidence of the Illuminati then you're looking at a massive amount of people being part of the group, and the more people needed to keep a secret the less likely is it to be kept...which in conspiracy theories means something like the moon landing or the twin towers is extremely unlikely (you don't get people coming out and saying "yeh I helped fake the moon landing") and something like the affair of JFK and Marilyn Monroe which would only need two people to lie be more likely


i never said the moon landing was fake and I'm not in to conspiracy theories


----------



## Paz1982

Connor b said:


> i never said the moon landing was fake and *I'm not in to conspiracy theories*


I don't think you will ever get the message will you


----------



## Ashcrapper

**** me. is this drivel still going? surely there is something better to do than argue with or try to convince a paranoid mental that everyone isnt out to get him, leave him be in his bunker masturbating in his own faeces.


----------



## mikep81

Connor b said:


> didnt here about the s.a.s guys in 2005.. But back to Boston why would u need undercover seal. Guys at on a day of. A race it don't make since ??


Fella you need to look at the definition of undercover, lol, fvck it, I'll save you the trouble.

Undercover:

Adjective

(of a person or their activities) Involved in or involving secret work within a community or organization, esp. for the purposes of...: "an undercover police operation"

Adverb

As an undercover agent: "a special unit of the police that operates undercover".

Synonyms

secret - clandestine - surreptitious - privy - stealthy

It's hardly stealthy or secret wearing military clothing and equipment and then using a logo that seems to be associated with the SEAL's. I work undercover (it's generally referred to as covert) and rule number one is to blend into the background. You're not blending into the background wearing tactical kit. No logo's are ever used when running covert that's associated with military units. It defeats the whole purpose of running covert. As I said before, these are PMC/PSC's (Private Military/Security Contractors). They have radios because it's a standard piece of equipment. I use one on a daily basis! They have a radiation detector because its probably their standard kit. If I was at an event like that and was offered the opportunity to equip myself with a Radiation detector, I would. Because I'd rather hear that thing go off and start running than think, "hmmm I wonder if that was a dirty bomb... fvck I wish I had the rad detector!"! You're argument for them being SEAL's is the clothing they're wearing and the fact that the have a skull on their uniform (some do). Well I have clothing like that, as do most security operators that work at this sort of level. And the skull, well as I pointed out, anyone can buy that clothing from The Craft International's website.

Over to you!


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> i never said the moon landing was fake and I'm not in to conspiracy theories


You're not into conspiracy theories but the IRA were actually British Agents doing the bombings. Lol


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> **** me. is this drivel still going? surely there is something better to do than argue with or try to convince a paranoid mental that everyone isnt out to get him, leave him be in his bunker masturbating in his own faeces.


We've all told him, and his alter-ego Slumdog to go back to his planet but he won't f*ck off. He keeps on digging out pages and pages of this stuff from library books and Wikipedia. Surely we can read all that ourselves if we were to be so tediously bored out of our minds. We've told him and his shadow that they/he/it are boring us to death with their condescending, arrogant, futile attempts to educate us all. Why they believe that we are infantile, thick deadheads is anybody's guess. They/that/it believes it is his mission to feed us with knowledge.

They've been on 7 days a week, 24 hours a day. They MUST be aliens.


----------



## Ashcrapper

quite amusingly this popped up today, almost like they knew we were discussing it...


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> We've all told him, and his alter-ego Slumdog to go back to his planet but he won't f*ck off. He keeps on digging out pages and pages of this stuff from library books and Wikipedia. Surely we can read all that ourselves if we were to be so tediously bored out of our minds. We've told him and his shadow that they/he/it are boring us to death with their condescending, arrogant, futile attempts to educate us all. Why they believe that we are infantile, thick deadheads is anybody's guess. They/that/it believes it is his mission to feed us with knowledge.
> 
> They've been on 7 days a week, 24 hours a day. They MUST be aliens.


seems like a reasonable explanation mate


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> quite amusingly this popped up today, almost like they knew we were discussing it...


He's such a rude cnut mate ! Liked the old guy telling him to shut up lol


----------



## Bashy

PaulB said:


> A straight jacket could come in handy for you.


I think a post birth abortion would be much better suited


----------



## latblaster

Is Jones cracked, how can he expect people to even consider his opinions, when he behaves like that?

If he put his pov across rationally, calmly then backed it all up he might get taken seriously.

He had no clue that he was having the piss extracted!


----------



## mikep81

Ashcrapper said:


> quite amusingly this popped up today, almost like they knew we were discussing it...


What a fvcking moron! The part about him still being alive is what I've always said about the Steve bloke. The government kill who they like, but don't kill the most outspoken in case it looks suspicious! :lol:


----------



## PaulB

Bashy said:


> I think a post birth abortion would be much better suited


We need people like this about. They make me feel normal:laugh:


----------



## Ashcrapper

mikep81 said:


> What a fvcking moron! The part about him still being alive is what I've always said about the Steve bloke. The government kill who they like, but don't kill the most outspoken in case it looks suspicious! :lol:


i asked that question about 20 odd pages back. if this knobhead and David Icke are revealing all these unspeakably evil and ruthless peoples dastardly deeds why are they still alive!


----------



## Smitch

Ashcrapper said:


> quite amusingly this popped up today, almost like they knew we were discussing it...


What an absolute lunatic.


----------



## latblaster

What's happening to Julian Assange, is he still in the Uruguay Embassy. Do you know @mikep81?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Smitch said:


> What an absolute lunatic.


sad thing is, he will be making an absolute fortune from youtube alone with his mental rants


----------



## 25434

That was utterly hilarious, brilliant.....


----------



## Ashcrapper

latblaster said:


> What's happening to Julian Assange, is he still in the Uruguay Embassy. Do you know @mikep81?


He promptly escaped from a maximum security stockade to the Los Angeles underground. Today, still wanted by the government, he survives as a soldier of fortune


----------



## latblaster

Just going back to Alex..can you imagine Ash speaking with him? His dry humour would leave Jones looking like an absolute tool, & he wouldn't have a ****ing clue!!

It'd be Ash with a few choice one liners & Jones ranting, raving & dribbling..


----------



## Ashcrapper

latblaster said:


> Just going back to Alex..can you imagine Ash speaking with him? His dry humour would leave Jones looking like an absolute tool, & he wouldn't have a ****ing clue!!
> 
> It'd be Ash with a few choice one liners & Jones ranting, raving & dribbling..


doubt I'd get a word in tbh mate


----------



## mikep81

latblaster said:


> What's happening to Julian Assange, is he still in the Uruguay Embassy. Do you know @mikep81?


I think he's still at the Embassy yes. Not sure though. To be honest though I'm in two minds about him. What he did was wrong from, but at the same time, was any of it really that much of a shock!!


----------



## johnnya

mikep81 said:


> I think he's still at the Embassy yes. Not sure though. To be honest though I'm in two minds about him. What he did was wrong from, but at the same time, was any of it really that much of a shock!!


he was still there midweek


----------



## mikep81

@Connor b

After you've responded to my post about the "apparant" Navy SEAL's in Boston, have a read of this and tell me what you think.

http://infowars.net/articles/february2007/050207FRU.htm


----------



## Wavelength

Laurieloz said:


> We've all told him, and his alter-ego Slumdog to go back to his planet but he won't f*ck off. He keeps on digging out pages and pages of this stuff from library books and Wikipedia. Surely we can read all that ourselves if we were to be so tediously bored out of our minds. We've told him and his shadow that they/he/it are boring us to death with their condescending, arrogant, futile attempts to educate us all. Why they believe that we are infantile, thick deadheads is anybody's guess. They/that/it believes it is his mission to feed us with knowledge.
> 
> They've been on 7 days a week, 24 hours a day. They MUST be aliens.


Assuming he's genuine and not just out for a jolly old troll, he believes it because he is under the influence of the Dunning-Kruger Effect.

He also doesn't recognise three areas of the Rumsfeld Knowledge Grid and misapplies the other:


Known knowns - he characterises his beliefs as knowledge and places them in this box (misapplication);

Known unknowns - not acknowledged, speculation will do fine to fill in the gaps;

Unknown knowns - not acknowledged, again speculation is good enough for making a good story;

Unknown unknowns - refusal to consider the possibility that he doesn't know of something relevant, will baselessly deny it when forced to by having it explained.


And yet... "I am not a conspiracy theorist." Haha yeah right, if it looks like a duck and it quacks like a duck, balance of probability is that it's a ****ing duck mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

Wavelength said:


> Assuming he's genuine and not just out for a jolly old troll, he believes it because he is under the influence of the Dunning-Kruger Effect.
> 
> He also doesn't recognise three areas of the Rumsfeld Knowledge Grid and misapplies the other:
> 
> 
> Known knowns - he characterises his beliefs as knowledge and places them in this box (misapplication);
> 
> Known unknowns - not acknowledged, speculation will do fine to fill in the gaps;
> 
> Unknown knowns - not acknowledged, again speculation is good enough for making a good story;
> 
> Unknown unknowns - refusal to consider the possibility that he doesn't know of something relevant, will baselessly deny it when forced to by having it explained.
> 
> 
> And yet... "I am not a conspiracy theorist." Haha yeah right, if it looks like a duck and it quacks like a duck, balance of probability is that it's a ****ing duck mate.


Nail on head, Wavelength. I have read a lot of your input on these pages too. The difference between you and Connor+Slumdog is that you DO know what you are talking about. That's easy to see. You ARE genuine. Nobody knows where they stand with that copyist imbecile.


----------



## Fatstuff

Connor b said:


> didnt here about the s.a.s guys in 2005.. But back to Boston why would u need undercover seal. Guys at on a day of. A race it don't make since ??


Is this post purposely ignorant or do you genuinely not take in what mike is saying?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Fatstuff said:


> Is this post purposely ignorant or do you genuinely not take in what mike is saying?


wasnt on purpose mate. he is just retarded


----------



## Wavelength

Fatstuff said:


> Is this post purposely ignorant or do you genuinely not take in what mike is saying?


Think we all know the answer to that.


----------



## Kimball

mikep81 said:


> What a fvcking moron! The part about him still being alive is what I've always said about the Steve bloke. The government kill who they like, but don't kill the most outspoken in case it looks suspicious! :lol:


Does he, or anybody else, truly believe, if 1/10th of his claims were true, that , other than a few crackpots, he would be missed or questions raised if he had an unfortunate air or car accident? Seriously?

The fact he is still alive is utter proof it's all nonsense.


----------



## Ashcrapper

seen quite a lot of his interviews now. he seems to ignore any counter arguments, reasoned debate and instead talks over them throwing up more and more ludicrous claims. sound like anyone? hmmm


----------



## Kimball

Ashcrapper said:


> seen quite a lot of his interviews now. he seems to ignore any counter arguments, reasoned debate and instead talks over them throwing up more and more ludicrous claims. sound like anyone? hmmm


Are you suggesting the Connor/slumdog creature night actually be Alex jones? Crazily, that's about the most credible claim in this thread to date


----------



## Connor b

mikep81 said:


> Fella you need to look at the definition of undercover, lol, fvck it, I'll save you the trouble.
> 
> Undercover:
> 
> Adjective
> 
> (of a person or their activities) Involved in or involving secret work within a community or organization, esp. for the purposes of...: "an undercover police operation"
> 
> Adverb
> 
> As an undercover agent: "a special unit of the police that operates undercover".
> 
> Synonyms
> 
> secret - clandestine - surreptitious - privy - stealthy
> 
> It's hardly stealthy or secret wearing military clothing and equipment and then using a logo that seems to be associated with the SEAL's. I work undercover (it's generally referred to as covert) and rule number one is to blend into the background. You're not blending into the background wearing tactical kit. No logo's are ever used when running covert that's associated with military units. It defeats the whole purpose of running covert. As I said before, these are PMC/PSC's (Private Military/Security Contractors). They have radios because it's a standard piece of equipment. I use one on a daily basis! They have a radiation detector because its probably their standard kit. If I was at an event like that and was offered the opportunity to equip myself with a Radiation detector, I would. Because I'd rather hear that thing go off and start running than think, "hmmm I wonder if that was a dirty bomb... fvck I wish I had the rad detector!"! You're argument for them being SEAL's is the clothing they're wearing and the fact that the have a skull on their uniform (some do). Well I have clothing like that, as do most security operators that work at this sort of level. And the skull, well as I pointed out, anyone can buy that clothing from The Craft International's website.
> 
> Over to you!


. Mate u need to watch on u tube Alex jones explains Boston bombing please watch so u might understand what I'm saying and yes before u ask he shows lots of evidence and witnesses .....watch tell me what u think and we can continue this descussion !!


----------



## Ashcrapper

Kimball said:


> Are you suggesting the Connor/slumdog creature night actually be Alex jones? Crazily, that's about the most credible claim in this thread to date


well lets take a look at the fact:

1. the self promotion

2. the batshit craziness

3. the unwillingness to listen to any reasoned debate

4. the paranoia

5. the retarded nature of his posting

I think its pretty much 100% nailed on that connor is Alex Jones. Hi Alex, please accept a big **** OFF from me you bellend.


----------



## Connor b

Smitch said:


> What an absolute lunatic.


Go on Alex jones. !!!!!!! Alex is the man.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> Go on Alex jones. !!!!!!! Alex is the man.


case closed.


----------



## Mez

I can't be ar5ed to read all this but I keep seeing Alex jones ?

I'm presuming its not her off the one show ?


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> Does he, or anybody else, truly believe, if 1/10th of his claims were true, that , other than a few crackpots, he would be missed or questions raised if he had an unfortunate air or car accident? Seriously?
> 
> The fact he is still alive is utter proof it's all nonsense.


 Tell that to j.f.k. Who spoke out against secret society's in goverment. .... And look what happened to him


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> Tell that to j.f.k. Who spoke out against secret society's in goverment. .... And look what happened to him


*fingers in ears

"not listening, not listening, not listening"


----------



## Connor b

They can't kill Alex and David icke et.c. It would be a but obvious wouldn't it ))). But great interview with Alex there on bbc. Brilliant. Alex Is the man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Connor b

Ashcrapper said:


> *fingers in ears
> 
> "not listening, not listening, not listening"


trut hurts. Truth hurts. Truth hurts. ... I no. Mate


----------



## latblaster

@Connor b

So what about Sirhan Sirhan, what happened there then?


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Tell that to j.f.k. Who spoke out against secret society's in goverment. .... And look what happened to him


I have, he got shot by a nutjob just like you.

However, just for a second, assume you're right and I'm wrong.

So they killed JFK because he spoke out against them. So from this they won't kill, you, Alex jones or David Icke because you're too high profile or/and will make a martyr.

Seriously think about your claim, either way it's 100% flawed, so what you've just done is create a massive hole in your own claims and beliefs. But I bet even that doesn't make you question it


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> They can't kill Alex and David icke et.c. It would be a but obvious wouldn't it ))). But great interview with Alex there on bbc. Brilliant. Alex Is the man!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol, but nobodies going to notice the odd most popular president ever


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> trut hurts. Truth hurts. Truth hurts. ... I no. Mate


serious question - what makes you take Alex Jones words over someone on here? youtube?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Kimball said:


> Lol, but nobodies going to notice the odd most popular president ever


that particular penny hasnt dropped yet mate...


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> They can't kill Alex and David icke et.c. It would be a but obvious wouldn't it ))). But great interview with Alex there on bbc. Brilliant. Alex Is the man!!!!!!!!!!!


Theres a million ways to die, so no, it wouldnt be obvious. The interview should have been a debate. It was the perfect arena to put his point across in an intelligent manner. Instead he lost all credibility by acting like a fukwit.


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> case closed.


Thing is. The creature of 10,000 egos is thriving on all of our taunting. He is probably having the last laugh because that thing is winding us up more than we are annoying it. We can't back away as he will win. Then again, if he is the only one left on the thread, it will die. What on earth do we do about this crazy son of a bitch? Answers on a postcard to David Icke.....


----------



## Wavelength

Mez said:


> I can't be ar5ed to read all this but I keep seeing Alex jones ?
> 
> I'm presuming its not her off the one show ?


You presume correctly!

Unlike someone we know...


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> Thing is. The creature of 10,000 egos is thriving on all of our taunting. He is probably having the last laugh because that thing is winding us up more than we are annoying it. We can't back away as he will win. Then again, if he is the only one left on the thread, it will die. What on earth do we do about this crazy son of a bitch? Answers on a postcard to David Icke.....


continue mocking him.


----------



## Connor b

ellisrimmer said:


> Do you realise how far removed they are? it's so far it's completely insignificant. If for you that is evidence of the Illuminati then you're looking at a massive amount of people being part of the group, and the more people needed to keep a secret the less likely is it to be kept...which in conspiracy theories means something like the moon landing or the twin towers is extremely unlikely (you don't get people coming out and saying "yeh I helped fake the moon landing") and something like the affair of JFK and Marilyn Monroe which would only need two people to lie be more likely


It doesn't matter how far removed they are .... It's just a bit strange isn't it ?? This is what i mean about the secret networks of Interbreading families control the world and have been for 1000s of years


----------



## Connor b

PaulB said:


> Theres a million ways to die, so no, it wouldnt be obvious. The interview should have been a debate. It was the perfect arena to put his point across in an intelligent manner. Instead he lost all credibility by acting like a fukwit.


Lol he's always like that on shows. It's cauce he's so keen and eager to spread the word. Like he said its a serious matter


----------



## Connor b

Ashcrapper said:


> serious question - what makes you take Alex Jones words over someone on here? youtube?


Can u translate thAt please


----------



## Kimball

Kimball said:


> I have, he got shot by a nutjob just like you.
> 
> However, just for a second, assume you're right and I'm wrong.
> 
> So they killed JFK because he spoke out against them. So from this they won't kill, you, Alex jones or David Icke because you're too high profile or/and will make a martyr.
> 
> Seriously think about your claim, either way it's 100% flawed, so what you've just done is create a massive hole in your own claims and beliefs. But I bet even that doesn't make you question it


Just bumped this for you Connor, you seem to have a remarkable ability to miss or ignore anything that proves you wrong.


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> continue mocking him.


Yeah. Why not.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Connor b said:


> Can u translate thAt please


Pmsl oh the irony


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> Can u translate thAt please


certainly. you seem to blindly follow anything that comes out of Alex Jones mouth, I'm asking why. What makes him more credible than someone on here, including people who have sensibly responded to your ranting with facts and links. Is it because Alex has a youtube channel? you seem to like youtube videos. I must admit, I do too, ones with cats in them. I like cats.


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Can u translate thAt please


Into what? Paranoid bull****?

Ill try;

W.Hy du yu be.Leve ale.X J.oNes?


----------



## Ashcrapper




----------



## Connor b

http://www.google.co.uk/#sugexp=crnk_timediscountb&gs_rn=16&gs_ri=tablet-gws-psy&suggest=p&cp=17&gs_id=25&xhr=t&q=what+foods+have+aspartame&es_nrs=true&pf=p&sclient=tablet-gws&site=&source=hp&oq=whT+foods+have+as&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&bvm=bv.47534661,d.d2k&fp=3d9dc437d5642a9f&biw=1024&bih=67.


----------



## Kimball

Answer the questions Connor/slumdog/Alex


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> Just bumped this for you Connor, you seem to have a remarkable ability to miss or ignore anything that proves you wrong.


I can't be bothered mate. Just continue living in your false reality. ... U will find out about the new world order the hard way. .. And remember connor b. told u about the new world order and the cancer viruses they put in are vaccines and the fluride and aspartame in are food and water which cauce cancers and other health problems !!! Remember who told u... It was that loon on ukm )))


----------



## [email protected]

Ashcrapper said:


> quite amusingly this popped up today, almost like they knew we were discussing it...


Does he do the voice for Marge Simpson?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> I can't be bothered mate. Just continue living in your false reality. ... U will find out about the new world order the hard way. .. And remember connor b. told u about the new world order and the cancer viruses they put in are vaccines and the fluride and aspartame in are food and water which cauce cancers and other health problems !!! Remember who told u... It was that loon on ukm )))


have you forgotten to type in the connor b spaz way here? remember which login you are using mate, helps keep the false reality shit going


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> I can't be bothered mate. Just continue living in your false reality.


Oh the irony.


----------



## Connor b

Ashcrapper said:


> have you forgotten to type in the connor b spaz way here? remember which login you are using mate, helps keep the false reality shit going


I don't have 2 logins mate whats the point. ...??? Ur being paranoid


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> Lol he's always like that on shows. It's cauce he's so keen and eager to spread the word. Like he said its a serious matter


If it was a serious matter he should have conducted himself properly so people may actually take notice. No one will listen to a big mouthed, self opinionated cock.


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Does he do the voice for Marge Simpson?


Listen and learn guys


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> Listen and learn guys


You should take your own advice once in a while.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> I don't have 2 logins mate whats the point. ...??? Ur being paranoid


that's exactly the kind of thing a man with two logins would say


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Does he do the voice for Marge Simpson?


Humanity is waking up !!!!! Apart from the guys on ukm


----------



## Connor b

Ashcrapper said:


> that's exactly the kind of thing a man with two logins would say


Mate I don't care if u think I have 2 logins. Or 10 logins or 1000 logins. ... I DONT have more than one login Jesus christ


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> I can't be bothered mate. Just continue living in your false reality. ... U will find out about the new world order the hard way. .. And remember connor b. told u about the new world order and the cancer viruses they put in are vaccines and the fluride and aspartame in are food and water which cauce cancers and other health problems !!! Remember who told u... It was that loon on ukm )))


So if you can't be bothered to answer any questions, and nobody gives a to55 about your 'evidence' does that mean your going to pi$$ off and bother some other forum?

Typical conspiracy theorist, as soon as there is a counter argument you either ignore it or can't be bothered.

Why can't you be bothered, because you've proved yourself wrong with your own theory how bloody pathetic that is. Big wuss, thought you believed in this?

And ash is right, you posted as slumdog while logged in as Connor, that's a big mistake


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> Mate I don't care if u think I have 2 logins. Or 10 logins or 1000 logins. ... I DONT have more than one login Jesus christ


I'm not Jesus Christ Connor. That will be the medication, cut back


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Listen and learn guys





Connor b said:


> Humanity is waking up !!!!! Apart from the guys on ukm


I don't get what these posts have to do with my Marge Simpson question :confused1:

A simple yes or no will suffice.


----------



## Ashcrapper

[email protected] said:


> I don't get what these posts have to do with my Marge Simpson question :confused1:
> 
> A simple yes or no will suffice.


wake up Jo, its obvious.

Marge sounds like large. Large begins the letter L which if bent in a funny way can look like the letter N. Simpson has an m in it, turn this upside down and you get a W. Finally Marge's husband is Homer. Say this in a retarded fashion and it begins with the letter O. From this we get NWO. This stands for Norwich Waterboard Onestly. Pretty open and shut case isnt it. Crazy when you actually look deep into things and see what is really going on here. Amazing


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> So if you can't be bothered to answer any questions, and nobody gives a to55 about your 'evidence' does that mean your going to pi$$ off and bother some other forum?
> 
> Typical conspiracy theorist, as soon as there is a counter argument you either ignore it or can't be bothered.
> 
> Why can't you be bothered, because you've proved yourself wrong with your own theory how bloody pathetic that is. Big wuss, thought you believed in this?
> 
> And ash is right, you posted as slumdog while logged in as Connor, that's a big mistake


 I posted as slumgog while loged in as connor ??? What u on about ???


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> I posted as slumgog while loged in as connor ??? What u on about ???


Cleverly done, ignore the important bit and go off on a sidetrack, so now respond to the rest of the post.

If you can't be bothered, if you can pi$$ off elsewhere. Ill make the question even simpler for you.

Are you suggesting that you, David Icke and Alex jones, even all in one car crash, are more high profile than JFK being shot in public during a live parade?

I really want to know what you think about that.


----------



## [email protected]

Ashcrapper said:


> wake up Jo, its obvious.
> 
> Marge sounds like large. Large begins the letter L which if bent in a funny way can look like the letter N. Simpson has an m in it, turn this upside down and you get a W. Finally Marge's husband is Homer. Say this in a retarded fashion and it begins with the letter O. From this we get NWO. This stands for Norwich Waterboard Onestly. Pretty open and shut case isnt it. Crazy when you actually look deep into things and see what is really going on here. Amazing


Fluffing hell! I'm never watching Simpsons again! I always though the bit with Bart writing lines on the board at the beginning was dodgy somehow. Some sort of cryptic, mind controlling message.


----------



## Ashcrapper

[email protected] said:


> Fluffing hell! I'm never watching Simpsons again! I always though the bit with Bart writing lines on the board at the beginning was dodgy somehow. Some sort of cryptic, mind controlling message.


yesss Jo YES!!!


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> I posted as slumgog while loged in as connor ??? What u on about ???


You're a bit like superman. When he's about, you never see Clarke Kent


----------



## Mr_Morocco

thread needs to be closed now tbh


----------



## Connor b

Hahahaha u guys will find out about the new world order the hard way when ur on kemo before ur 45 if ur lucky And see will u be laughing then and thinking the new world order don't exist.... I think by now u no it dose but don't want to face up to me being right so u choose to take the p..I..s...s instead Cauce that's easier !!! Cauce humans today are very week minded ))).


----------



## Connor b

Mr_Morocco said:


> thread needs to be closed now tbh


Agreed


----------



## [email protected]

Ashcrapper said:


> yesss Jo YES!!!


I like foxes. I feed the ones that live round my way. My neighbours hate me


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> Hahahaha u guys will find out about the new world order the hard way when ur on kemo before ur 45 if ur lucky And see will u be laughing then and thinking the new world order don't exist.... I think by now u no it dose but don't want to face up to me being right so u choose to take the p..I..s...s instead Cauce that's easier !!! Cauce humans today are very week minded ))).


why did you type in a perfectly normal manner about 10 minutes ago and then reverted to typing like an illiterate idiot just now?


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> Cauce humans today are very week minded ))).


Some of them are Connor, no argument there! :stupid:


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Agreed


At least you've accepted you're ranting is full of holes, shame you can't think for yourself and only repeat other people's nonsense. I've asked you one simple question and you've bottled it!

I'll ask again in case you missed it and you've had lots of time to think;

Is David Icke, Alex jones and Connor combined higher profile than JFK?


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> Hahahaha u guys will find out about the new world order the hard way when ur on kemo before ur 45 if ur lucky And see will u be laughing then and thinking the new world order don't exist.... I think by now u no it dose but don't want to face up to me being right so u choose to take the p..I..s...s instead Cauce that's easier !!! Cauce humans today are very week minded ))).


Only 4 years to go then.


----------



## Kimball

Ashcrapper said:


> why did you type in a perfectly normal manner about 10 minutes ago and then reverted to typing like an illiterate idiot just now?


Simple ash, he remembered who he was this time, didn't you Alex?


----------



## Connor b

Ashcrapper said:


> why did you type in a perfectly normal manner about 10 minutes ago and then reverted to typing like an illiterate idiot just now?


Oh it's cauce ur PARANIoD.. I'm not looking at how I'm typing like I've said before ... And before slumgog came on this thread. I said many times I'm typing fast And don't care about my spelling


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> Oh it's cauce ur PARANIoD.. I'm not looking at how I'm typing like I've said before ... And before slumgog came on this thread. I said many times I'm typing fast And don't care about my spelling


Have you considered typing more slowly?


----------



## [email protected]

@Connor b

Big Elephants Can Always Upset Small Elephants


----------



## Connor b

Stock up on tin foil if I were u !!!!


----------



## Ashcrapper

Wavelength said:


> Have you considered typing more slowly?


he did, about 10 minutes ago. Right here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/135129-illuminati-50.html#post4236594

then decided to start typing really fast and not caring again. or, looking at it more closely, he retracted his lizard talons and was able to use the keyboard properly.


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> Stock up on tin foil if I were u !!!!


That's what they WANT you to do.

Aluminium is the official metal of the Illuminati.


----------



## Connor b

Wavelength said:


> Have you considered typing more slowly?


Have u considered there's a new world order and part of that is they want 4.5 billion humans dead!!!! Have u considered that goverments stage terror attacks so they can bring in new laws and advance the big brother state .... ... Ill take u back to are most recent terro attack in London 24hours after it happened the goverment wanted to pass a new bill called snoopers charter .. Which u would of heard on the news if u were watching it .... If not check on line


----------



## Connor b

Wavelength said:


> That's what they WANT you to do.
> 
> Aluminium is the official metal of the Illuminati.


i was joking about the tin foil....


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> Have u considered there's a new world order and part of that is they want 4.5 billion humans dead!!!! Have u considered that goverments stage terror attacks so they can bring in new laws and advance the big brother state .... ... Ill take u back to are most recent terro attack in London 24hours after it happened the goverment wanted to pass a new bill called snoopers charter .. Which u would of heard on the news if u were watching it .... If not check on line


Snoop Dogg is one of them? what about Dr Dre?


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> Have u considered there's a new world order and part of that is they want 4.5 billion humans dead!!!! Have u considered that goverments stage terror attacks so they can bring in new laws and advance the big brother state .... ... Ill take u back to are most recent terro attack in London 24hours after it happened the goverment wanted to pass a new bill called snoopers charter .. Which u would of heard on the news if u were watching it .... If not check on line


That doesn't really answer my question Connor.

There's no rush. Internet forums are a type of asynchronous discussion.


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> i was joking about the tin foil....


Well you shouldn't, death metal is no joke.


----------



## mrbritish

What have I missed ?


----------



## Connor b

Ashcrapper said:


> Snoop Dogg is one of them? what about Dr Dre?


That f..u..c..k..I.n Justin biber is in the illumimatie. That little s..h..I..t. It's true. No joke


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> That f..u..c..k..I.n Justin biber is in the illumimatie. That little s..h..I..t. It's true. No joke


it wouldn't surprise me one bit if he was reptilian.


----------



## Connor b

Ashcrapper said:


> Snoop Dogg is one of them? what about Dr Dre?


Go on u tube and type celebs in the illuminatie. There all doing illumimatie sings at gigs and photo shoots. Why would they do that??? There's a lot of celebs doing it .......... Is it all a coincidence


----------



## Mr_Morocco

ffs connor shut the f*ck up repeating yourself..i miss @Milky :no:


----------



## Connor b

Ashcrapper said:


> it wouldn't surprise me one bit if he was reptilian.


 no he's not reptilian But was chosen by the illumimatie. And of course went under massive brain washing program like all of them ...


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> Go on u tube and type celebs in the illuminatie. There all doing illumimatie sings at gigs and photo shoots. Why would they do that??? There's a lot of celebs doing it .......... Is it all a coincidence


They're doing it for publicity. They've got plebs accusing them of being in the illuminate so they take advantage of it. I know I would if it got me more exposure.


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> no he's not reptilian But was chosen by the illumimatie. And of course went under massive brain washing program like all of them ...


You're still here and still not answered my question slumdog?

Is Alex jones dying going to be more high profile than JFK getting shot on international tv?


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> You're still here and still not answered my question slumdog?
> 
> Is Alex jones dying going to be more high profile than JFK getting shot on international tv?


 There's no point them killing Alex jones Cauce all the information now a days is on line for the world to c and research so killing him would be pointless and arose suspicion .... Use ur brain ..........


----------



## Kimball

Kimball said:


> You're still here and still not answered my question slumdog?
> 
> Is Alex jones dying going to be more high profile than JFK getting shot on international tv?


Everybody ask him the same question it's rattled him. He might be having to think.

JFK speaks out against secret societies and gets shot for it.

Alex lunatic rants for years giving away all their secrets and is too high profile to die, what a joke


----------



## Connor b

And stop calling me slum dog


----------



## Ginger Ben

Connor b said:


> no he's not reptilian But was chosen by the illumimatie. And of course went under massive brain washing program like all of them ...


Prove it


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> There's no point them killing Alex jones Cauce all the information now a days is on line for the world to c and research so killing him would be pointless and arose suspicion .... Use ur brain ..........


You said earlier its because they are too high profile, so you're changing your mind on that are you?

Use your brain Alex


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> And stop calling me slum dog


Why slumdog?

Have you noticed now you're up to full rant speed, your alter ego doesn't have time to post


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> Everybody ask him the same question it's rattled him. He might be having to think.
> 
> JFK speaks out against secret societies and gets shot for it.
> 
> Alex lunatic rants for years giving away all their secrets and is too high profile to die, what a joke


J.f..k. Was president. And had to be taken out for the illuminati/ globalists to carry out there agenda and there was no Internet in those days guys so information was easier to keep secret. ) if u can't c this by now there's no hope for u


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> J.f..k. Was president. And had to be taken out for the illuminati/ globalists to carry out there agenda and there was no Internet in those days guys so information was easier to keep secret. ) if u can't c this by now there's no hope for u


This is called an ad hoc hypothesis.

People who know what that means laugh at them.


----------



## Wavelength

Ginger Ben said:


> Prove it


He doesn't know what a proof is, so you probably won't get the answer you want.


----------



## [email protected]

@Connor b if I ask you a question will you please think about it and answer me honestly.

Do you feel that 'knowing' all of this stuff has improved your life or do you feel that it has stopped you living your life to the full?


----------



## Sc4mp0

So.........after being away for a long time have we managed to get some solid evidence yet of all these secret society's and the danger of them getting rid of mankind?


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> There's no point them killing Alex jones Cauce all the information now a days is on line for the world to c and research so killing him would be pointless and arose suspicion .... Use ur brain ..........


The illuminati control everything, correct? Therefore they can remove all information from cyber space. There would be no suspicion if he died in a car crash, on a plane, on a train, crossing the road, in his sleep etc...


----------



## Connor b

PaulB said:


> They're doing it for publicity. They've got plebs accusing them of being in the illuminate so they take advantage of it. I know I would if it got me more exposure.


That's ur opinion that's fine ur Intiteled to that


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> J.f..k. Was president. And had to be taken out for the illuminati/ globalists to carry out there agenda and there was no Internet in those days guys so information was easier to keep secret. ) if u can't c this by now there's no hope for u


That is utter nonsense, makes no sense and goes completely against your arguments an hour ago.


----------



## Wavelength

You know what's scarier than all the conspiracy theories combined?

"Connor b - Liked: 46 times"


----------



## Kimball

Sc4mp0 said:


> So.........after being away for a long time have we managed to get some solid evidence yet of all these secret society's and the danger of them getting rid of mankind?


Nope, however there is a lot of evidence that Connor is both slumdog and good conjecture that he's also Alex jones.


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> @Connor b if I ask you a question will you please think about it and answer me honestly.
> 
> Do you feel that 'knowing' all of this stuff has improved your life or do you feel that it has stopped you living your life to the full?


Knowing all this stuff..? What stuff?? I thought I was crazy. And a loon ?? And there's no such thing as the new world order .. And everything else u have laughed at from what I said. ....


----------



## latblaster

@Connor b

I've fed you several bits of information for you to expand on, as they have real credibility. But you've done nothing with them.

If you think that posting links & typing badly spelt lines is making you popular, then you're quite wrong.

You seem just like a silly 14 yo boy stuck upstairs at his Mums house, trying not to be caught looking at the latest Nuts.

Put some things up that we can get involved with, or interest people...or dry up.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> Knowing all this stuff..? What stuff?? I thought I was crazy. And a loon ?? And there's no such thing as the new world order .. And everything else u have laughed at from what I said. ....


what are you actually doing about all your findings?


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> That is utter nonsense, makes no sense and goes completely against your arguments an hour ago.


Not realy. It makes perfect since to me And any one else who had brain cells. ... Kimball u clearly have rejected everything I say yet ur still here .....?? I wonder why????


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Knowing all this stuff..? What stuff?? I thought I was crazy. And a loon ?? And there's no such thing as the new world order .. And everything else u have laughed at from what I said. ....


That's why I put knowing in inverted commas.

Please have a think and answer my question if you can.

For the record I haven't called you crazy or a loon. I have said that I think you're misguided.


----------



## Connor b

Ashcrapper said:


> what are you actually doing about all your findings?


What findings. ??? I thought I'm a crazy conspiracy theorist who copy's Alex jones and David icke ... And I'm talkimg rubbish... So what findings u talkimg about ...???


----------



## Guest

You should all know now that youtube has all the evidence and if you don't listen alex-slum-con-dogner b you will become a faceless slave like android with a penchaunt for buggery.


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Not realy. It makes perfect since to me And any one else who had brain cells. ... Kimball u clearly have rejected everything I say yet ur still here .....?? I wonder why????


That's really easy Connor, I'm getting ready to go out and it entertains me immensely watching a social misfit ranting and floundering in his own nonsense without an actual clue what's going on around him.

You are just a pawn in our games, I'm off to the illuminati high council meeting at 8 and there is nothing you can do to stop us. I've been monitoring you and your harmless, all 3 of your personalities have been discredited.

So Alex, continue to rant in here, it is doing you no good, but we do know exactly where you are.


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> What findings. ??? I thought I'm a crazy conspiracy theorist who copy's Alex jones and David icke ... And I'm talkimg rubbish... So what findings u talkimg about ...???


The ones you have stated as beliefs.

Surely if you claim to find the actions of the Illuminati repellent and morally outrageous then you must have some understanding of ethics. This naturally raises the question of what actions you are taking to curb or defeat their efforts.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> What findings. ??? I thought I'm a crazy conspiracy theorist who copy's Alex jones and David icke ... And I'm talkimg rubbish... So what findings u talkimg about ...???


ah so just as I thought - absolutely nothing


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> That's why I put knowing in inverted commas.
> 
> Please have a think and answer my question if you can.
> 
> For the record I haven't called you crazy or a loon. I have said that I think you're misguided.


. But I think ur misguided from main stream media. And technology news papers. And what are goverments tell us Etc.. Etc..


----------



## Connor b

Ashcrapper said:


> ah so just as I thought - absolutely nothing


U just don't like my smart snappy answers. ....


----------



## Kimball

Wavelength said:


> The ones you have stated as beliefs.
> 
> Surely if you claim to find the actions of the Illuminati repellent and morally outrageous then you must have some understanding of ethics. This naturally raises the question of what actions you are taking to curb or defeat their efforts.


Come on guys he's trying to organise a mass wheelie bin wrong day protest, what more do you want!


----------



## Wavelength

Kimball said:


> Come on guys he's trying to organise a mass wheelie bin wrong day protest, what more do you want!


That'll show 'em. EARTH RESISTS!


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> U just don't like my smart snappy answers. ....


point me in the direction of some and I'll let you know my opinion on them. In the meantime educate us on how you wont be falling to the illuminates evil deeds whilst we do. sadly I think I already know the answer though...


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> . But I think ur misguided from main stream media. And technology news papers. And what are goverments tell us Etc.. Etc..


Are you going to answer my question or not?

Seriously it's like trying to get blood from a stone sometimes. From now on I'm going to call you yeahbut.


----------



## Kimball

Wavelength said:


> That'll show 'em. EARTH RESISTS!


Exactly, on to mars then.


----------



## ellisrimmer

Connor b said:


> It doesn't matter how far removed they are .... It's just a bit strange isn't it ?? This is what i mean about the secret networks of Interbreading families control the world and have been for 1000s of years


I don't think it's strange at all. The relation they have in common was from the 1600s. That's a hell of a long time ago.


----------



## Kimball

[email protected] said:


> Are you going to answer my question or not?
> 
> Seriously it's like trying to get blood from a stone sometimes. From now on I'm going to call you yeahbut.


Yeahbut slumdog/Connor/Alex


----------



## Mr_Morocco

[email protected] said:


> Are you going to answer my question or not?
> 
> Seriously it's like trying to get blood from a stone sometimes. From now on I'm going to call you yeahbut.


He doesnt answer questions just keeps repeating the same dribble..i asked twice if he believed the moon was fake


----------



## Wavelength

Kimball said:


> Exactly, on to mars then.


And good luck to 'em, Martians are more stubborn than Connordog.


----------



## latblaster

You're making a fool of yourself Connor, really post something of real value.


----------



## Kimball

He's completely forgotten to post as slumdog for hours


----------



## Ashcrapper

latblaster said:


> You're making a fool of yourself Connor, really post something of real value.


*eagerly awaits youtube link


----------



## Paz1982

only another 140 odd pages of sh1t and this thread might actually make it onto the leaderboard :thumb:


----------



## latblaster

Just for you Connor..now play nice & don't forget it's an early bath & bed for Mummys brave soldier.


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Are you going to answer my question or not?
> 
> Seriously it's like trying to get blood from a stone sometimes. From now on I'm going to call you yeahbut.


I have answered u. ... What don't u like about my answer. ???


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> I have answered u. ... What don't u like about my answer. ???


the fact it's bollocks?


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> I have answered u. ... What don't u like about my answer. ???


It wasn't an answer, it was a reply.

An answer addresses the query posed. A reply is just a verbal/written response that can contain any old irrelevant bollocks.


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> @Connor b if I ask you a question will you please think about it and answer me honestly.
> 
> Do you feel that 'knowing' all of this stuff has improved your life or do you feel that it has stopped you living your life to the full?





Connor b said:


> I have answered u. ... What don't u like about my answer. ???


This was my question. Please show me where you answered it. I may have missed it.


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> This was my question. Please show me where you answered it. I may have missed it.


Having this knowledge hasn't effected me at all I'm just smarter and wiser......


----------



## Ginger Ben

Connor what are you doing to prevent yourself falling victim to the new world order that you believe in?

Answer this with a proper response please


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Having this knowledge hasn't effected me at all I'm just smarter and wiser......


Thank you.

So you feel that your life is the same as other 21 year old men?


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> Having this knowledge hasn't effected me at all I'm just smarter and wiser......


So it has *a*ffected you then. Or do you attribute the increase in your intelligence to something else? Also, how have you independently verified this increase? And how did you manage to feed yourself and walk in straight lines beforehand?


----------



## Connor b

Ginger Ben said:


> Connor what are you doing to prevent yourself falling victim to the new world order that you believe in?
> 
> Answer this with a proper response please


i don't want to say in case this thread is being monitored I don't want to say how I stay one step ahead of the new world order


----------



## Paz1982

Connor b said:


> Having this knowledge hasn't effected me at all I'm just smarter and wiser......


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> i don't want to say in case this thread is being monitored I don't want to say how I stay one step ahead of the new world order


And yet you happily posted your distinctive full name.

So full of it.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> i don't want to say in case this thread is being monitored I don't want to say how I stay one step ahead of the new world order


you passed the test. well done, you may now proceed to level 2 - ultrafoil


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Thank you.
> 
> So you feel that your life is the same as other 21 year old men?


 Should it be .??.. Should we all act the same?? and be the same??


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> i don't want to say in case this thread is being monitored I don't want to say how I stay one step ahead of the new world order


Oh it is sonny, it is.

Tell us what you've learnt, it will be easier on you that way.


----------



## Wavelength

Ashcrapper said:


> you passed the test. well done, you may now proceed to level 2 - ultrafoil


You have passed the test... the ball test.


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Should it be .??.. Should we all act the same?? and be the same??


No of course not, you're right, I worded that badly. What I mean is do you do the things that the average 21 year old does? For example go out with your mates to the pub at the weekend etc.


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> No of course not, you're right, I worded that badly. What I mean is do you do the things that the average 21 year old does? For example go out with your mates to the pub at the weekend etc.


I done all that clubbing thing before .... And it's not my thing now ... I haven't been clubbing or had a drink in a year.... It's just not for me any more


----------



## rob w

Connor b said:


> i don't want to say in case this thread is being monitored I don't want to say how I stay one step ahead of the new world order


Conner mate, you just lost. Through all the zeal, you fought your corner well, but have just been reduced to "not telling".


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> Oh it is sonny, it is.
> 
> Tell us what you've learnt, it will be easier on you that way.


Lots and lots of tin foil. Even when I w..a...n..k. I wrap my c..o..c..k. In tin foil. For pertection


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> I done all that clubbing thing before .... And it's not my thing now ... I haven't been clubbing or had a drink in a year.... It's just not for me any more


Fair enough. Do you socialise though? Have a group of friends?


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor what do your parents think about your imagination????


----------



## Connor b

Nope. .... What's the point. Have u ever ear wigged a group of people talking ?? It's just perfectic small talk that is meaningless and sad......)))) that's the thing with humans today they must be surrounded by so called "friends". Cauce they can't face there own company. ... And they have to have music on constantly when there out with there m.p.3s and I.pads e.tc. Cauce humans these days can't bare to be with there own thoughts.....


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Lots and lots of tin foil. Even when I w..a...n..k. I wrap my c..o..c..k. In tin foil. For pertection


We like the tin foil idea, keep it up.


----------



## Connor b

Sc4mp0 said:


> Connor what do your parents think about your imagination????


I don't no. .... But ur mum loved my imagination last night !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> We like the tin foil idea, keep it up.


 That's a joke


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> No of course not, you're right, I worded that badly. What I mean is do you do the things that the average 21 year old does? For example go out with your mates to the pub at the weekend etc.


Do u socialise ????? Cauce ur on u.k.m. 24/7.


----------



## Kimball

Sc4mp0 said:


> Connor what do your parents think about your imagination????


Not a lot, I've already told you, they're in the freezer.

Connor, you've not got, or ever had,a girlfriend have you?


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> Nope. .... What's the point. Have u ever ear wigged a group of people talking ?? It's just perfectic small talk that is meaningless and sad......)))) that's the thing with humans today they must be surrounded by so called "friends". Cauce they can't face there own company. ... And they have to have music on constantly when there out with there m.p.3s and I.pads e.tc. Cauce humans these days can't bare to be with there own thoughts.....


Or it might just be that some people like to listen to music.

And also that awareness of discrete social interactions determines what decisions people will make about what to discuss in certain situations, in the company of certain people. It is ABNORMAL for people to talk like they're delivering a symposium in every single situation they encounter. Have you by any chance been diagnosed with any of the many known forms of autism?


----------



## Connor b

Wavelength said:


> Or it might just be that some people like to listen to music.
> 
> And also that awareness of discrete social interactions determines what decisions people will make about what to discuss in certain situations, in the company of certain people. It is ABNORMAL for people to talk like they're delivering a symposium in every single situation they encounter. Have you by any chance been diagnosed with any of the many known forms of autism?


No.... But I have a freaky i.q.


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> Do u socialise ????? Cauce ur on u.k.m. 24/7.


Of course she does! Still coming tonight Jojo?


----------



## 25434

Connor b said:


> I don't no. .... But ur mum loved my imagination last night !!!!!!!!!!


oh dear, that's rather rude in response to a reasonable question. tsk.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> I don't no. .... But ur mum loved my imagination last night !!!!!!!!!!


Yeah she mentioned it. Apparently she found it amusing you would shout out "oh alex, oh icke this is what I've always wanted" during those disappointing 20 seconds.


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> No.... But I have a freaky i.q.


Is that tested and not diagnosed, or not tested?

Funnily enough there's a positive correlation between IQ and some forms of autism. Of course as always correlation does not confirm causation.


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> No.... But I have a freaky i.q.


As in double figures?

Connor, what's the answer to the meaning of life?


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> Nope. .... What's the point. Have u ever ear wigged a group of people talking ?? It's just perfectic small talk that is meaningless and sad......)))) that's the thing with humans today they must be surrounded by so called "friends". Cauce they can't face there own company. ... And they have to have music on constantly when there out with there m.p.3s and I.pads e.tc. Cauce humans these days can't bare to be with there own thoughts.....


Wrong. I haven't got any close friends and I don't really listen to music, I prefer quiet. I think you'll find thousands more like me.

Also, you haven't got your own thoughts. You spout the thoughts of David Icke and Alex.


----------



## Paz1982

Connor b said:


> I don't no. .... But ur mum loved my imagination last night !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Connor b

Flubs said:


> oh dear, that's rather rude in response to a reasonable question. tsk.


 Why dose he wana no what my parents think .... .. I think it was a reasonable answer


----------



## Sc4mp0

Flubs said:


> oh dear, that's rather rude in response to a reasonable question. tsk.


Rude??? Nah, more confirmation that he's a young boy. I think last time I've said a mum joke was about 20 years ago.

Funnily enough I've had two people make mum jokes towards me in the past 3 weeks and both are a bit slow.


----------



## Connor b

Paz1982 said:


> View attachment 124265


 What he means is it was ....... But doesn't want to give me credit for it so decides to pretend it wasn't


----------



## dave murray

I just want to make a hand on my heart apology for that nasty post last night. I has been in the pub for a few hours and some of my training mates had wound me up when I was a bit plssed. Found out this afternoon. the [email protected]

I don't know how I can make amends..I am so sorry.

I always come clean if I am wrong.

:surrender:


----------



## Connor b

Sc4mp0 said:


> Rude??? Nah, more confirmation that he's a young boy. I think last time I've said a mum joke was about 20 years ago.
> 
> Funnily enough I've had two people make mum jokes towards me in the past 3 weeks and both are a bit slow.


 2 joke towards u in 3 weeks??? U must of been asking for it ...


----------



## Paz1982

Connor b said:


> What he means is it was ....... But doesn't want to give me credit for it so decides to pretend it wasn't


wow you caught me out... you really do have a 'freaky IQ'


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> Nope. .... What's the point. Have u ever ear wigged a group of people talking ?? It's just perfectic small talk that is meaningless and sad......)))) that's the thing with humans today they must be surrounded by so called "friends". Cauce they can't face there own company. ... And they have to have music on constantly when there out with there m.p.3s and I.pads e.tc. Cauce humans these days can't bare to be with there own thoughts.....


do you think there is much chance of you shooting a load of kids in school one day?


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> 2 joke towards u in 3 weeks??? U must of been asking for it ...


Not really. One of them was a EDL thickie who made himself look like a penis when I was having a mature conversation and the other one is a conspiracy theorist thickie.......well its you.


----------



## Connor b

dave murray said:


> I just want to make a hand on my heart apology for that nasty post last night. I has been in the pub for a few hours and some of my training mates had wound me up when I was a bit plssed. Found out this afternoon. the [email protected]
> 
> I don't know how I can make amends..I am so sorry.
> 
> I always come clean if I am wrong.
> 
> :surrender:


. U can make amends by going on u tube and listening to Alex jones explains Boston bombings. And jesse Ventura explains j.f.k as sanitation. And tell us what u think


----------



## Connor b

Sc4mp0 said:


> Not really. One of them was a EDL thickie who made himself look like a penis when I was having a mature conversation and the other one is a conspiracy theorist thickie.......well its you.


 Hahahaha oh that explains it. Ur one of them u..a..f. ****s.


----------



## rob w

And we're still waiting for this flying squirrel esque back of yours.

Dude, get a pic up of you holding a bit of paper saying conner b looking like you actually go to the gym and i'll donate a tenner to a charity of your choice.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> . U can make amends by going on u tube and listening to Alex jones explains Boston bombings. And jesse Ventura explains j.f.k as sanitation. And tell us what u think


That jfk sanitation was terrible. How dare they clean him in broad daylight.


----------



## Connor b

Ashcrapper said:


> do you think there is much chance of you shooting a load of kids in school one day?[/. Don't be talking this s..h...I...t. Mate.


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> . U can make amends by going on u tube and listening to Alex jones explains Boston bombings. And jesse Ventura explains j.f.k as sanitation. And tell us what u think


What a pet detective got to do with anything?


----------



## latblaster

Were you kicked out of the Army connor?


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> Hahahaha oh that explains it. Ur one of them u..a..f. ****s.


Wrong again my little mong friend.

I'm one of them that has half a brain and wants to do things correctly, both sides are wrong and I don't belong to either.


----------



## Connor b

rob w said:


> And we're still waiting for this flying squirrel esque back of yours.
> 
> Dude, get a pic up of you holding a bit of paper saying conner b looking like you actually go to the gym and i'll donate a tenner to a charity of your choice.


We got enough people on this thread mate. .. We don't need ur rubbish. !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sc4mp0

latblaster said:


> Were you kicked out of the Army connor?


I heard they moved the whole base when he was on leave and didn't tell him.


----------



## PaulB

dave murray said:


> I just want to make a hand on my heart apology for that nasty post last night. I has been in the pub for a few hours and some of my training mates had wound me up when I was a bit plssed. Found out this afternoon. the [email protected]
> 
> I don't know how I can make amends..I am so sorry.
> 
> I always come clean if I am wrong.
> 
> :surrender:


Dr. GTFO .


----------



## Connor b

Sc4mp0 said:


> Wrong again my little mong friend.
> 
> I'm one of them that has half a brain and wants to do things correctly, both sided are wrong and I don't belong to either.


I. Bet Ur a 35 year old hippie from Nottingham ... I can c it now. ... U probs w..a..n..k. Over Robin Hood.


----------



## latblaster

Connor b said:


> We got enough people on this thread mate *& I'm the biggest mong there is.* .. We don't need ur rubbish. !!!!!!!!!!


That's it Connor, let it all out....


----------



## Ashcrapper

dave murray said:


> I just want to make a hand on my heart apology for that nasty post last night. I has been in the pub for a few hours and some of my training mates had wound me up when I was a bit plssed. Found out this afternoon. the [email protected]
> 
> I don't know how I can make amends..I am so sorry.
> 
> I always come clean if I am wrong.
> 
> :surrender:


what you going on about dave? I'll sort things out for you


----------



## dave murray

Ashcrapper said:


> what you going on about dave? I'll sort things out for you


I had a pop at LaurielOz and shouldn't have


----------



## rob w

Connor b said:


> We got enough people on this thread mate. .. We don't need ur rubbish. !!!!!!!!!!


Mate i was discussing stuff with you days ago on this very thread, i even repped you for fighting your corner. Don't get shi//y with with me flower!


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> I. Bet Ur a 35 year old hippie from Nottingham ... I can c it now. ... U probs w..a..n..k. Over Robin Hood.


Robin Hood saw a problem with society and forged a pragmatic solution.

Do you see the parallel with yourself Connor? No, because there isn't one.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> I. Bet Ur a 35 year old hippie from Nottingham ... I can c it now. ... U probs w..a..n..k. Over Robin Hood.


Actually I'm that cool Robin Hood w*nks over me.

I'm 30 and again you're so far out with your assumption is embarrassing. I fvcking hate hippies and their lazy attitude towards things.


----------



## Connor b

latblaster said:


> That's it Connor, let it all out....


Lol did I put that. ???


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Mr_Morocco said:


> What happend to Dr Manhatten? Not seen him online for ages he would of loved this thread





B4PJS said:


> Calling @Dr Manhatten
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Didn't work





[email protected] said:


> I was wondering that today. @Dr Manhattan we miss you





jon-kent said:


> He was online today so i think he's lurking lol.
> 
> Come out mate !! Lol


Hey peeps! Yeah I have been lurking with a spare 5 minutes here and there when I've had them. Been insanely busy of late.

Two new puppies which are demanding enough. Unfortunately my Dad took his own life too a couple of weeks ago too, so along with organising the funeral and supporting family, there's been mega fall out with his wife too (he re-married, so guess she's a wicked step-mother), as she isn't being the most helpful as she's causing upset to my sister and aunties, so all in all, not a great couple of weeks. Funeral on Tuesday, so after then, should have some more free time and time to chill on here.

Anyway...enough of the depressing shizz! Like @jon-kent has noticed, I have been lurking when I've had 5 mins here and there, but not enough time to post or follow threads properly. Seems I've missed some big ones too! This one has exploded. And I saw the beef made another sensible one pimping out her friend too :wacko: Shall do my best to catch up, but this one is SERIOUSLY long!!!

Peace out people and catch you soon! x


----------



## Connor b

Sc4mp0 said:


> Actually I'm that cool Robin Hood w*nks over me.
> 
> I'm 30 and again you're so far out with your assumption is embarrassing. I fvcking hate hippies and their lazy attitude towards things.


That's it. It's answered my question. Ur a U..a...f. Hippie from Nottingham.


----------



## Ashcrapper

dave murray said:


> I had a pop at LaurielOz and shouldn't have


we've all had a pop at Laurie, hes a bit of a nutter so its easily done. the main thing is that you were man enough to apologise. have some of my glorious reputation to get you back on to the path of righteousness


----------



## Paz1982

Connor b said:


> Lol did I put that *i'm the most deluded person UKM has ever seen*. ???


well done, your learning :lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> That's it. It's answered my question. Ur a U..a...f. Hippie from Nottingham.


Despite me saying I'm not UAF or a hippie you still say I am???

Hmmmmmmm you really are slow, , aren't you??


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Do u socialise ????? Cauce ur on u.k.m. 24/7.


Haha no I don't much. I'm a poor single mum.

If I was a 21 year old with no responsibilities though, I'd be out every night


----------



## Connor b

rob w said:


> Mate i was discussing stuff with you days ago on this very thread, i even repped you for fighting your corner. Don't get shi//y with with me flower!


Oh I forgot. Sorry. Mate. ... It's been a long thread lol


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Haha no I don't much. I'm a poor single mum.
> 
> If I was a 21 year old with no responsibilities though, I'd be out every night


. Realy??? Cauce on another thread u said u have a man???


----------



## Ashcrapper

Dr Manhattan said:


> Hey peeps! Yeah I have been lurking with a spare 5 minutes here and there when I've had them. Been insanely busy of late.
> 
> Two new puppies which are demanding enough. Unfortunately my Dad took his own life too a couple of weeks ago too, so along with organising the funeral and supporting family, there's been mega fall out with his wife too (he re-married, so guess she's a wicked step-mother), as she isn't being the most helpful as she's causing upset to my sister and aunties, so all in all, not a great couple of weeks. Funeral on Tuesday, so after then, should have some more free time and time to chill on here.
> 
> Anyway...enough of the depressing shizz! Like @jon-kent has noticed, I have been lurking when I've had 5 mins here and there, but not enough time to post or follow threads properly. Seems I've missed some big ones too! This one has exploded. And I saw the beef made another sensible one pimping out her friend too :wacko: Shall do my best to catch up, but this one is SERIOUSLY long!!!
> 
> Peace out people and catch you soon! x


sorry to hear that pal, hope things are looking up


----------



## [email protected]

Kimball said:


> Of course she does! Still coming tonight Jojo?


Can't make it tonight hun sorry. Next week for sure


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Dr Manhattan said:


> Hey peeps! Yeah I have been lurking with a spare 5 minutes here and there when I've had them. Been insanely busy of late.
> 
> Two new puppies which are demanding enough. Unfortunately my Dad took his own life too a couple of weeks ago too, so along with organising the funeral and supporting family, there's been mega fall out with his wife too (he re-married, so guess she's a wicked step-mother), as she isn't being the most helpful as she's causing upset to my sister and aunties, so all in all, not a great couple of weeks. Funeral on Tuesday, so after then, should have some more free time and time to chill on here.
> 
> Anyway...enough of the depressing shizz! Like @jon-kent has noticed, I have been lurking when I've had 5 mins here and there, but not enough time to post or follow threads properly. Seems I've missed some big ones too! This one has exploded. And I saw the beef made another sensible one pimping out her friend too :wacko: Shall do my best to catch up, but this one is SERIOUSLY long!!!
> 
> Peace out people and catch you soon! x


Sad news to hear mate, you'll get through it though


----------



## skd

[email protected] said:


> Haha no I don't much. I'm a poor single mum.
> 
> If I was a 21 year old with no responsibilities though, I'd be out every night


 you got a bf aint ya


----------



## latblaster

Connor b said:


> Oh I forgot. Sorry. Mate. ... It's been a long thread *& I'm sooo daft really 100% round the bend l*ol


Christ Connor, you're really bearing your soul tonight!!

Can I help in any way?


----------



## Connor b

skd said:


> you got a bf aint ya


Hahahah look at skd profile pic. He looks like he has a Virginia lol. Mate u should of put a sock in ur pants for that picture hahahahahahah


----------



## Connor b

latblaster said:


> Christ Connor, you're really bearing your soul tonight!!
> 
> Can I help in any way?


i didn't put any of that and every one knows its edited


----------



## latblaster

Connor b said:


> Hahahah look at his profile pic. He looks like he has a Virginia lol. Mate u should of put a sock in ur pants for that picture hahahahahahah


At least he's got a penis Connor...unlike you, you little Ladyboy!


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Can't make it tonight hun sorry. Next week for sure


She's coming round mine tonight kimball being talking to her in p..m


----------



## Connor b

latblaster said:


> At least he's got a penis Connor...unlike you, you little Ladyboy!


That's a very childish come back.


----------



## Connor b

Why am I still red with 54 likes ??.


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> She's coming round mine tonight kimball being talking to her in p..m


Yeah well Kimball's coming round to mine for Monopoly night. Our fun will last longer than poor Jojo's.


----------



## latblaster

This is more suited to you.....


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> Why am I still red with 54 likes ??.


Likes don't affect anything. The bar changes depending on "reputation" given or taken by others.


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> . Realy??? Cauce on another thread u said u have a man???


Yes I have a boyfriend but we don't live together.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Connor b said:


> i don't want to say in case this thread is being monitored I don't want to say how I stay one step ahead of the new world order


Fpmsl. Don't worry, you've said all you needed to


----------



## [email protected]

skd said:


> you got a bf aint ya


Yes I do


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Yes I have a boyfriend but we don't live together.


So ur not single then ??? Or is it one of "them" relationships ???


----------



## Connor b

Ginger Ben said:


> Fpmsl. Don't worry, you've said all you needed to


alright ginger pubes !!!


----------



## skd

[email protected] said:


> Yes I do


he shud be taking you out


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> alright ginger pubes !!!


haha!! he's ginger, so his pubes will be ginger!!!!! what a ****!!! LOL!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> So ur not single then ??? Or is it one of "them" relationships ???


I am in a relationship but I'm a single parent. Hope that clears thing up.


----------



## [email protected]

skd said:


> he shud be taking you out


Lol he does...........occasionally. He travels a lot with work so I don't get to see him as often as I'd like.


----------



## Connor b

Ashcrapper said:


> haha!! he's ginger, so his pubes will be ginger!!!!! what a ****!!! LOL!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah. Just ginger all over ain't he. His legs r ginger in head is ginger his balls are ginger lol. His arms are ginger Just all ginger realy hahahah


----------



## Ginger Ben

Connor b said:


> alright ginger pubes !!!


Fine thanks


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Lol he does...........occasionally. He travels a lot with work so I don't get to see him as often as I'd like.


If I was him I wouldn't be travelling far. If I had a bird with an ar.s.e. like that !!!!!


----------



## jon-kent

@Dr Manhattan

Fcuking hell mate you've had a sh!t time lately !!

What breed are the 2 puppies ? Look forward to you getting back bro :thumbup1:


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> If I was him I wouldn't be travelling far. If I had a bird with an ar.s.e. like that !!!!!


Haha thank you Connor. You could have a bird with a bum like mine if you got out and about a bit


----------



## Connor b

I think the illumimatie thread has ended now. Thank god it was about time.


----------



## jon-kent

Connor b said:


> Hahahah look at skd profile pic. He looks like he has a Virginia lol. Mate u should of put a sock in ur pants for that picture hahahahahahah


 @skd you stuck up for that bellend at the start mate ! Lol


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Haha thank you Connor. You could have a bird with a bum like mine if you got out and about a bit


I no..... But for now its............ Red tube!!!!!!


----------



## Connor b

jon-kent said:


> @skd you stuck up for that bellend at the start mate ! Lol


Hahahah I no I forgot. I explained when he told me after. ......


----------



## skd

jon-kent said:


> @skd you stuck up for that bellend at the start mate ! Lol


yeah, wot a 18 carat c unt lol. will make sure i read through whole thread next time.


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> I no..... But for now its............ Red tube!!!!!!


Whatever floats your boat I suppose. Real girls are much more fun though. You should try it, you might like it.


----------



## Dr Manhattan

jon-kent said:


> @Dr Manhattan
> 
> Fcuking hell mate you've had a sh!t time lately !!
> 
> What breed are the 2 puppies ? Look forward to you getting back bro :thumbup1:


Thanks dude. Yep not ideal. Silver lining is it's brought family together that haven't seen or spoken to each other for 20 odd years.

The puppies are Beagles. Both boys from the same litter. They're lovely...but hard work. Eat anything (literally). I'll pop some pics up at some point as I know you're a dog lover.

Cheers though...will be about soon.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Connor b said:


> Yeah. Just ginger all over ain't he. His legs r ginger in head is ginger his balls are ginger lol. His arms are ginger Just all ginger realy hahahah


Surprised you haven't twigged that we are in fact the true world elite, genetically superior and holders of enormous power and influence. That's why society mocks us but we shrug it off. Safe in the knowledge that we hold the keys to anything that matters


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Whatever floats your boat I suppose. Real girls are much more fun though. You should try it, you might like it.


I think I have jojo. And I'm not on any gear at mo so I'm not to bothered


----------



## Connor b

Any way. I need tren advice guys. Any tren users. If u c this))). What's this hole tren cough thing and night sweats is it guaranteed to happen if u take tren ..... And what is the tren cough like??? Is it a feeling of choking and can't breath??? Or is just a normal cough ????? Thinking about taking a rip blend of test tren mast


----------



## Connor b

skd said:


> yeah, wot a 18 carat c unt lol. will make sure i read through whole thread next time.


Hahahahahahahahaha. I forgot mate.


----------



## jon-kent

Dr Manhattan said:


> Thanks dude. Yep not ideal. Silver lining is it's brought family together that haven't seen or spoken to each other for 20 odd years.
> 
> The puppies are Beagles. Both boys from the same litter. They're lovely...but hard work. Eat anything (literally). I'll pop some pics up at some point as I know you're a dog lover.
> 
> Cheers though...will be about soon.


Every cloud then i suppose mate, haha yeah mate theres a new dog thread somewhere anyway !


----------



## jon-kent

Connor b said:


> Hahahah I no I forgot. I explained when he told me after. ......


Not very hyper aware of you connor lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Law Abiding Citizen is on channel4 at 10..sick film


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> That's a very childish come back.


Really????? After what you said to me?


----------



## jon-kent

Mr_Morocco said:


> Law Abiding Citizen is on channel4 at 10..sick film


Yeah mate its wicked ! Im watching something on channel 4+1 about plane crashes lol


----------



## Wavelength

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate its wicked ! Im watching something on channel 4+1 about plane crashes lol


I'm watching QIXL on Dave Ja Vu and it's all about planes, flight, and crashing.

#tinfoilhat


----------



## mrbritish

So what was the outcome

Do you all believe

The illuminati don't exsist


----------



## Wavelength

mrbritish said:


> So what was the outcome
> 
> Do you all believe
> 
> The illuminati don't exsist


If they're anything like they are described, their goals are unattainable and their methods laughable. So I don't even care.


----------



## Connor b

mrbritish said:


> So what was the outcome
> 
> Do you all believe
> 
> The illuminati don't exsist


Of course they exists. Who do u think is behind the destruction of the world we live in today... Just look at England today for example.. What a s..h..I.t hole it is now.


----------



## mikep81

Connor b said:


> . Mate u need to watch on u tube Alex jones explains Boston bombing please watch so u might understand what I'm saying and yes before u ask he shows lots of evidence and witnesses .....watch tell me what u think and we can continue this descussion !!


You know what, because I'm on a night shift, I'll watch it and comment, although I highly doubt my response will be any different than the one earlier that you seem to have completely ignored.

OK firstly, he talks about guys being in uniform and wearing the crest of the Navy SEAL. They're not in military uniform, they are in civilian contractor uniform and anyone can buy the same crest associated with the Navy SEAL's from here: http://co-store.com/craftgear There are also many other organisations around the world that use a skull as it's logo. The funny thing is that the person he compares the SEAL's at Boston too is called Chris Kyle (the founder of Craft) and the picture they use of him is AFTER he left the SEAL's and is wearing civilian clothing at his training academy. Yet Alex says they're wearing the "same boots, the same pants, the same logos all over the last mile and there's people with what look like detonators in their hand". So his basis for them being SEAL's is to compare it to a picture of and ex SEAL in civilian clothing. And the things that look like detonators would have been something like this:



It's s standard covert earpiece that many people, including me, use around the world for radio communications. The thing that looks like a detonator is actually the Push To Talk (PTT) button that activates the microphone.

He keeps saying men wearing Navy SEAL cap's which is laughable. The Navy SEAL's, in case you didn't realise, are Special Operations Forces (SOF's). They would not wear a Navy SEAL cap, if there is such a thing (remember he's comparing it to a civilian company run by an EX Navy SEAL), in public.

People on roof's with binoculars are standard procedure and as I mentioned earlier are called top cover. People would be told it's a drill because it's standard drill to have dogs and top cover at big events. I'll give an example. You approach me and my team of dog handlers and ask why we're using bomb sniffer dogs. I would respond with it's just standard drill/procedure. It's stop's people panicking about cautious security measures.

The black backpacks, is just a standard private security thing. Most of my black backpacks/go bags are black. His comment about the Boston Globe is funny. The controlled explosion Tweet happened after the bombings which Twitter shows (I guess most of Alex Jones's followers don't ever question anything he says). Twitter show's Tweets in your OWN time zone, NOT the time zone in which the Tweet originated from. He's used a screen shot from a different time zone to make it look like the controlled explosions were happening before the bombings.

I love his comment of "off duty Navy SEAL uniform". I guess he needs to read a dictionary on the definition of "of duty" and "uniform"!!

He say's that the whole script is screwed up because people looked at what was happening. Well things get screwed up when a bomb goes off. Chinese whispers happens a lot and news companies are too quick to be the first to break the story, hence they often jump to conclusions and get the info wrong.

He says it's suspicious that they cut the conference straight after being asked about false flags, but the footage was edited and cut. Was the conference really cut after the mention of false flags or did they finish the conference and the conspiracy reporter just edited it to make it look that way. Alex Jones bangs on about edited footage and how it's a give away, yet he then uses edited footage for a source of his claims. Also, if I was in that conference and had juts had to sort that mess out and some numpty started banging on about false flags, I'd probably tell you to fvck off too. Even the rest of the press are ignoring him. There's a time and a place, and that's not it.

Haha, he says he doesn't want to be the one breaking it because it's incredibly dangerous. Yet he's still here!!

I've just seen another of his videos where he says that during the 7/7 bombings in London drills were being run at the exact same targets at the exact same time, which is simply not true. The drills that were being carried out involved mainline trains and the tubes, not buses. And it wasn't a full scale training drill. It was a theoretical drill. There is also a very good reason for that type of drill to be carried out at that time, can you guess what it is?........................ No?, well I'll tell you. It's because as was proven, that this is the most likely time for an attack to take place.

And that's all I can be bothered to write. I'm interested to read your response! And please don't just respond with "it's obvious" like you did earlier, try and argue your point. And have you checked out the link I gave you from Info wars about the two British soldiers captured in Iraq? I'm interested to know your opinion on that.


----------



## Wavelength

.


----------



## rob w

mrbritish said:


> So what was the outcome
> 
> Do you all believe
> 
> The illuminati don't exsist


Conner wants steroids. And a charity went without.


----------



## jon-kent

Wavelength said:


> I'm watching QIXL on Dave Ja Vu and it's all about planes, flight, and crashing.
> 
> #tinfoilhat


There preparing us for something mate ! Hope you aint got a holiday soon i think there tidying up the population numbers lol


----------



## Connor b

I didn't look at the Iraq thing yet but will post me the link again please.....


----------



## [email protected]

Mr_Morocco said:


> Law Abiding Citizen is on channel4 at 10..sick film





jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate its wicked ! Im watching something on channel 4+1 about plane crashes lol





Wavelength said:


> I'm watching QIXL on Dave Ja Vu and it's all about planes, flight, and crashing.
> 
> #tinfoilhat


 :nono:

The Wedding Planner is on E4+1. You're welcome


----------



## Connor b

Wavelength said:


> If they're anything like they are described, their goals are unattainable and their methods laughable. So I don't even care.


You will care mate. 1984 Orwell. Is developing every day. Don't u c. Are blind


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> :nono:
> 
> The Wedding Planner is on E4+1. You're welcome


Typically. All of u guys watching s..h..I..t. On t..v. Slaves to the new world order. There's no hope for. U ..... Why don't u do something constructive like an Iq test on line and see how daft u all realy are.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

mikep81 said:


> You know what, because I'm on a night shift, I'll watch it and comment, although I highly doubt my response will be any different than the one earlier that you seem to have completely ignored.
> 
> OK firstly, he talks about guys being in uniform and wearing the crest of the Navy SEAL. They're not in military uniform, they are in civilian contractor uniform and anyone can buy the same crest associated with the Navy SEAL's from here: http://co-store.com/craftgear There are also many other organisations around the world that use a skull as it's logo. The funny thing is that the person he compares the SEAL's at Boston too is called Chris Kyle (the founder of Craft) and the picture they use of him is AFTER he left the SEAL's and is wearing civilian clothing at his training academy. Yet Alex says they're wearing the "same boots, the same pants, the same logos all over the last mile and there's people with what look like detonators in their hand". So his basis for them being SEAL's is to compare it to a picture of and ex SEAL in civilian clothing. And the things that look like detonators would have been something like this:
> 
> View attachment 124273
> 
> 
> It's s standard covert earpiece that many people, including me, use around the world for radio communications. The thing that looks like a detonator is actually the Push To Talk (PTT) button that activates the microphone.
> 
> He keeps saying men wearing Navy SEAL cap's which is laughable. The Navy SEAL's, in case you didn't realise, are Special Operations Forces (SOF's). They would not wear a Navy SEAL cap, if there is such a thing (remember he's comparing it to a civilian company run by an EX Navy SEAL), in public.
> 
> People on roof's with binoculars are standard procedure and as I mentioned earlier are called top cover. People would be told it's a drill because it's standard drill to have dogs and top cover at big events. I'll give an example. You approach me and my team of dog handlers and ask why we're using bomb sniffer dogs. I would respond with it's just standard drill/procedure. It's stop's people panicking about cautious security measures.
> 
> The black backpacks, is just a standard private security thing. Most of my black backpacks/go bags are black. His comment about the Boston Globe is funny. The controlled explosion Tweet happened after the bombings which Twitter shows (I guess most of Alex Jones's followers don't ever question anything he says). Twitter show's Tweets in your OWN time zone, NOT the time zone in which the Tweet originated from. He's used a screen shot from a different time zone to make it look like the controlled explosions were happening before the bombings.
> 
> I love his comment of "off duty Navy SEAL uniform". I guess he needs to read a dictionary on the definition of "of duty" and "uniform"!!
> 
> He say's that the whole script is screwed up because people looked at what was happening. Well things get screwed up when a bomb goes off. Chinese whispers happens a lot and news companies are too quick to be the first to break the story, hence they often jump to conclusions and get the info wrong.
> 
> He says it's suspicious that they cut the conference straight after being asked about false flags, but the footage was edited and cut. Was the conference really cut after the mention of false flags or did they finish the conference and the conspiracy reporter just edited it to make it look that way. Alex Jones bangs on about edited footage and how it's a give away, yet he then uses edited footage for a source of his claims. Also, if I was in that conference and had juts had to sort that mess out and some numpty started banging on about false flags, I'd probably tell you to fvck off too. Even the rest of the press are ignoring him. There's a time and a place, and that's not it.
> 
> Haha, he says he doesn't want to be the one breaking it because it's incredibly dangerous. Yet he's still here!!
> 
> I've just seen another of his videos where he says that during the 7/7 bombings in London drills were being run at the exact same targets at the exact same time, which is simply not true. The drills that were being carried out involved mainline trains and the tubes, not buses. And it wasn't a full scale training drill. It was a theoretical drill. There is also a very good reason for that type of drill to be carried out at that time, can you guess what it is?........................ No?, well I'll tell you. It's because as was proven, that this is the most likely time for an attack to take place.
> 
> And that's all I can be bothered to write. I'm interested to read your response! And please don't just respond with "it's obvious" like you did earlier, try and argue your point. And have you checked out the link I gave you from Info wars about the two British soldiers captured in Iraq? I'm interested to know your opinion on that.


but but but watch alex jones and david icke on youtube they explain it all seriously you must be deluded the new world order are taking over the world and will bum us all without lube so be prepared seriously watch david icke hes very intelligent


----------



## Connor b

http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=tablet-gws&q=david+icke.com&oq=david+icke.com&gs_l=tablet-gws.3..0i10l3.1601.6562.0.6652.14.13.0.0.0.0.494.2325.3j4j1j1j2.11.0.crnk_timediscountb..0.0...1.1.16.tablet-gws-psy.bg2renOCts8&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&bvm=bv.47534661,d.d2k&fp=3d9dc437d5642a9f&biw=1024&bih=672


----------



## dave murray

Ashcrapper said:


> we've all had a pop at Laurie, hes a bit of a nutter so its easily done. the main thing is that you were man enough to apologise. have some of my glorious reputation to get you back on to the path of righteousness


Cheers AC. One of my best mates really likes you and thinks you are a real laugh. She is spot on!!


----------



## jon-kent

Connor b said:


> Typically. All of u guys watching s..h..I..t. On t..v. Slaves to the new world order. There's no hope for. U ..... Why don't u do something constructive like an Iq test on line and see how daft u all realy are.


Shut your cock holster Connor !


----------



## Mr_Morocco

[email protected] said:


> :nono:
> 
> The Wedding Planner is on E4+1. You're welcome


Watch Law Abiding Citizen if you havnt seen it, great film IMO


----------



## [email protected]

Mr_Morocco said:


> Watch Law Abiding Citizen if you havnt seen it, great film IMO


Is it gory?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

[email protected] said:


> Is it gory?


Not really no


----------



## Ginger Ben

Connor b said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=tablet-gws&q=david+icke.com&oq=david+icke.com&gs_l=tablet-gws.3..0i10l3.1601.6562.0.6652.14.13.0.0.0.0.494.2325.3j4j1j1j2.11.0.crnk_timediscountb..0.0...1.1.16.tablet-gws-psy.bg2renOCts8&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&bvm=bv.47534661,d.d2k&fp=3d9dc437d5642a9f&biw=1024&bih=672


 :yawn:


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> You will care mate. 1984 Orwell. Is developing every day. Don't u c. Are blind


My very deliberately and specifically phrased opinion doesn't require your input Connor.


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Typically. All of u guys watching s..h..I..t. On t..v. Slaves to the new world order. There's no hope for. U ..... Why don't u do something constructive like an Iq test on line and see how daft u all realy are.


My IQ is 144


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> My IQ is 144


Yeah but it depends what iq test u done.


----------



## Connor b

This thread is f.u..c..k..d. Where's slum dog when u need him. Lol.


----------



## mikep81

Connor b said:


> I didn't look at the Iraq thing yet but will post me the link again please.....


I will add it for you in a minute, but you haven't responded to my comments yet??????


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Yeah but it depends what iq test u done.


Mensa


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> Typically. All of u guys watching s..h..I..t. On t..v. Slaves to the new world order. There's no hope for. U ..... Why don't u do something constructive like an Iq test on line and see how daft u all realy are.


Ahhhhh, an online IQ test. The ones that tell everyone they have an IQ of 186. Guess now we know why you think you have a freaky IQ! Glad I called Confirmation Bias days ago.


----------



## [email protected]

Mr_Morocco said:


> Not really no


Just googled it. You should have just said Gerard Butler was in it :lol:

I'll give it a go :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent

Connor b said:


> This thread is f.u..c..k..d. Where's slum dog when u need him. Lol.


He's above your eyes mate lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

[email protected] said:


> Just googled it. You should have just said Gerard Butler was in it :lol:
> 
> I'll give it a go :thumb:


Lol, he is good in it tbh tho


----------



## Fatstuff

Connor b said:


> Any way. I need tren advice guys. Any tren users. If u c this))). What's this hole tren cough thing and night sweats is it guaranteed to happen if u take tren ..... And what is the tren cough like??? Is it a feeling of choking and can't breath??? Or is just a normal cough ????? Thinking about taking a rip blend of test tren mast


It's basically the government putting bovine asthma into cattle drugs so that our steaks are laced with emphysema but when we take the drugs ourself it affects us differently resulting in tren cough, pretty interesting stuff really.


----------



## mrbritish

Connor b said:


> Typically. All of u guys watching s..h..I..t. On t..v. Slaves to the new world order. There's no hope for. U ..... Why don't u do something constructive like an Iq test on line and see how daft u all realy are.


Or sitting locked away in a room

Masturbating and watching conspiracy you tube videos



mikep81 said:


> I will add it for you in a minute, but you haven't responded to my comments yet??????


Looking forward to reply to this

But I think I will have a ling wait


----------



## Connor b

Fatstuff said:


> It's basically the government putting bovine asthma into cattle drugs so that our steaks are laced with emphysema but when we take the drugs ourself it affects us differently resulting in tren cough, pretty interesting stuff really.


Is this a true answer As the goverment don't make tren for us. But only as a vetinary drug.??? Have taken tren??? Whats the tren cough like ??? Is it just a normal cough??? How long dose it last??.


----------



## Connor b

mrbritish said:


> Or sitting locked away in a room
> 
> Masturbating and watching conspiracy you tube videos
> 
> Hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Looking forward to reply to this
> 
> But I think I will have a ling wait


----------



## Fatstuff

Connor b said:


> Is this a true answer As the goverment don't make tren for us. But only as a vetinary drug.??? Have taken tren??? Whats the tren cough like ??? Is it just a normal cough??? How long dose it last??.


It's actually quite frightening tren cough, u feel like ur gna die for a few seconds.

Tren cough is fine, just try to avoid the emphysema filet mignon


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Is this a true answer As the goverment don't make tren for us. But only as a vetinary drug.??? Have taken tren??? Whats the tren cough like ??? Is it just a normal cough??? How long dose it last??.


I can totally see how you believe everything David Icke and his cronies say now.......


----------



## Fatstuff

[email protected] said:


> I can totally see how you believe everything David Icke and his cronies say now.......


He's awake that's how


----------



## Fatstuff

U all need to wake up


----------



## mikep81

@Connor b I'm still waiting for your comments in response to my opinion on the Alex Jones videos about Boston??????????????????????????


----------



## PaulB

And 3 2 1 Youre back in the room


----------



## dtlv

Oh joy, this thread is still going.

A long but interesting article looking at the misconceptions, flawed logic, and absence and misinterpretation of evidence in the Illuminati/New World Order type belief systems - http://thrivedebunked.wordpress.com/2011/11/24/global-domination-agenda-debunked/


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> Of course they exists. Who do u think is behind the destruction of the world we live in today... Just look at England today for example.. What a s..h..I.t hole it is now.


This is your whole problem. Understanding the complex social, political, technological, behavioural and economical factors that alter societies over time is waaaay too hard. So you explain it with lizard overlords.

Narcissistic, delusional twaddle. As I said: Confirmation Bias, Dunning-Kruger Effect, Unknown Unknowns.


----------



## saxondale

Conner - quote from a friend of mine who used to be quite high in N.I intelligence



> WTF is all that ****e about?


----------



## Connor b

mikep81 said:


> @Connor b I'm still waiting for your comments in response to my opinion on the Alex Jones videos about Boston??????????????????????????


Yeah ur wrong. I'm right !!!!! Wake up. ... And I no u work as an undercover security for the night staff at tescos .... So just to sum it up u beleave the goverment wasn't behind Boston ???


----------



## jon-kent

dtlv said:


> Oh joy, this thread is still going.
> 
> A long but interesting article looking at the misconceptions, flawed logic, and absence and misinterpretation of evidence in the Illuminati/New World Order type belief systems - http://thrivedebunked.wordpress.com/2011/11/24/global-domination-agenda-debunked/


The illuminati are stopping your link from working mate lol

edit- but oddly it works in my qoute !!! Must be because im a lizard guild member


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> She's coming round mine tonight kimball being talking to her in p..m


Erm no, the babysitter let her down, nice try though


----------



## [email protected]

dtlv said:


> Oh joy, this thread is still going.
> 
> A long but interesting article looking at the misconceptions, flawed logic, and absence and misinterpretation of evidence in the Illuminati/New World Order type belief systems - http://thrivedebunked.wordpress.com/2011/11/24/global-domination-agenda-debunked/


Ooh that's a very long article. I think I'll save it for my holiday reading


----------



## Ginger Ben

mikep81 said:


> @Connor b I'm still waiting for your comments in response to my opinion on the Alex Jones videos about Boston??????????????????????????


Bump. Just in case he was planning to ignore your question


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> I can totally see how you believe everything David Icke and his cronies say now.......


What u mean???


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> This thread is f.u..c..k..d. Where's slum dog when u need him. Lol.


Lurking in your brain.

See you later, things to do again


----------



## Ginger Ben

Connor b said:


> Is this a true answer As the goverment don't make tren for us. But only as a vetinary drug.??? Have taken tren??? Whats the tren cough like ??? Is it just a normal cough??? How long dose it last??.


Your first sentance proves that you are extremely easily misled, naieve and gullable. It's no wonder at all you are as mad as a box of frogs


----------



## Connor b

Fatstuff said:


> It's actually quite frightening tren cough, u feel like ur gna die for a few seconds.
> 
> Tren cough is fine, just try to avoid the emphysema filet mignon


nah. It don't sound like tren would be good for me that's confirmed it mate.


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> What u mean???


I mean you appear to be quite gullible.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Connor b said:


> Yeah ur wrong. I'm right !!!!! Wake up. ... And I no u work as an undercover security for the night staff at tescos .... So just to sum it up u beleave the goverment wasn't behind Boston ???


Just saying you're right doesn't make it true.


----------



## Connor b

Ginger Ben said:


> Your first sentance proves that you are extremely easily misled, naieve and gullable. It's no wonder at all you are as mad as a box of frogs


If tren is manufactured by the goverment it is for vetinary use. They don't manufacture tren pharmasuiticly Only underground labs make tren for us


----------



## mikep81

Connor b said:


> Yeah ur wrong. I'm right !!!!! Wake up. ... And I no u work as an undercover security for the night staff at tescos .... So just to sum it up u beleave the goverment wasn't behind Boston ???


Did you even read my post? Yeah you're right, I work as undercover security at Tesco's. They let us carry our fvcking laptops around now just to look even more "undercover". I'm not sure if you're trying to make a joke there or if that is a genuine statement that you "know" I work for Tesco's.

Yes I do "beleave" the "goverment" wasn't behind Boston! I though that would have been made perfectly clear in my FVCKING POST that contradicts everything Alex Jones says, Anyway, so what do you say in response, or is the "Yeah ur wrong. I'm right !!!!! Wake up." your genuine response?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Connor b said:


> If tren is manufactured by the goverment it is for vetinary use. They don't manufacture tren pharmasuiticly Only underground labs make tren for us


It isn't made by the government. It's made by pharmaceutical companies who sell it to the vetinary wholesalers who sell it to vets.


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> I mean you appear to be quite gullible.


How???? Was he joking about the tren thing ???


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> Yeah ur wrong. I'm right !!!!! Wake up. ... And I no u work as an undercover security for the night staff at tescos .... So just to sum it up u beleave the goverment wasn't behind Boston ???


Connor, you can't back any of your claims up with a decent argument. It's pathetic saying you're wrong, I'm right. It's more than obvious Mike knows what he's talking about. This is why you're only met with ridicule. You wake up!!!


----------



## Connor b

Ginger Ben said:


> It isn't made by the government. It's made by pharmaceutical companies who sell it to the vetinary wholesalers who sell it to vets.


Yeah that's what I mean when I say goverment I'm referring to pharmasuiticl labs. )! Pharmasuiticl labs are goverment run aren't they????


----------



## mikep81

Ginger Ben said:


> Bump. Just in case he was planning to ignore your question


Yeah he didn't ignore it this time. He just came back with another question and some sort of weird attempt at belittling me or humour. Can't figure out which it was!!


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> Yeah that's what I mean when I say goverment I'm referring to pharmasuiticl labs. )! Pharmasuiticl labs are goverment run aren't they????


No.


----------



## Connor b

PaulB said:


> Connor, you can't back any of your claims up with a decent argument. It's pathetic saying you're wrong, I'm right. It's more than obvious Mike knows what he's talking about. This is why you're only met with ridicule. You wake up!!!


No it's cauce I no everything about Boston as I was researching it an hour after I heard it happened ... So I no everything about it and someone trying to tell me different about it there's no point as I no. What I'm talking about


----------



## Slumdog-Rising

I acidentally got really really baked yesterday cause I wasn't told how strong the space tea was. Now i'm sharp as a tack and suddenly conversation on the Illuminati doesn't seem nearly as articulate, or at least I no longer give a flying ****. Though, I do apologise about the incessant rambling.


----------



## Connor b

Wavelength said:


> No.


So who is in charge of pharmasuiticl labs. ???.There legal aren't they so there goverment run??.


----------



## Wavelength

Connor, quick diagnostic check for you.

The UK has a genuine lab facility which is used for research into the most deadly viruses known, biowarfare and defence, etc.

The name of this facility has been in the public domain for years.

What is it?


----------



## dtlv

[email protected] said:


> Ooh that's a very long article. I think I'll save it for my holiday reading


Yeah it's long but it points out a lot of instances where conspiracy theorists think they are seeing proof they actually aren't, and it explains those points quite well.

An excerpt from it I found quite funny - it reminded me of someone who is posting in this thread.



> A Logic Game: The Neighborhood Watch.
> 
> Let's play a little game of logic and reasoning that I hope will help illustrate both how the "Global Domination Agenda" conspiracy theory works, and why believers in it are so incredulous that it can't be real.
> 
> Imagine a gated community in the suburbs. Five couples live there: Alan & Bess, Charlie & Dora, Ed & Flo, Gerald & Harriet, Irving & Joyce, and Kevin & Linda. The community is a planned development with covenants and a homeowner's association. Alan & Bess are the richest people in the community and own the biggest house. Bess is president of the homeowner's association.
> 
> Kevin is a conspiracy theorist. He believes in the existence of a secret group called the "Neighborhood Watch" which he thinks controls everything that happens in the community. He believes that the Neighborhood Watch intends to rule the community with an iron fist and destroy all freedom in the neighborhood. In fact, the Neighborhood Watch does not exist.
> 
> At a homeowner's association meeting, Bess proposes a new rule that everyone in the community must mow their lawn once a week. The group votes. Kevin & Linda are opposed, but everyone else votes yes and the rule goes into effect. Kevin believes that this vote demonstrates that the Neighborhood Watch controls the homeowner's association, and that Bess, and probably Alan, are members of it.
> 
> A week later, Irving & Joyce's young son is playing in the street when he's hit by a car and injured. At the next homeowner's association meeting, Bess proposes a new rule that no one's kids are allowed to play beyond the confines of their own yards. The rule passes, again with Kevin & Linda opposed. Kevin begins to tell everyone that the Neighborhood Watch deliberately lured Irving & Joyce's son into the street so he would be hit by a car, thus giving the homeowner's association an excuse to pass a restrictive rule. Because everyone else but Kevin & Linda voted for the rule, Kevin begins to believe that all the other couples are also members of the Neighborhood Watch.
> 
> A week after that, Gerald is accused of sexually harassing his secretary and is fired from his job. He and Harriet can no longer afford their mortgage, so they have to move out. They sell their house to Alan & Bess who buy it for a song. Kevin begins to tell people that the Neighborhood Watch framed Gerald for sexual harassment, so he would lose his job and have to sell out of the neighborhood.
> 
> A week after that, it rains heavily. All the houses in the neighborhood have faulty siding and after the rain all the siding must be replaced. As it turns out, Ed works for Acme Siding Co. and he gets a good deal for his neighbors, most of whom buy their new siding from Acme. Ed gets a fat bonus check as a result of this.
> 
> Kevin believes that this proves that Ed is a member of the Neighborhood Watch. He now starts telling people that the Neighborhood Watch can control the weather, that they made it rain so the siding would be ruined, thus providing Ed and Acme the opportunity to make a killing by selling new siding to the neighbors.
> 
> Alan & Bess have a dinner party where they invite Ed & Flo and Charlie & Dora. None of the other couples are invited. Kevin starts telling people that the dinner party must be the secret meeting place of the Neighborhood Watch and it is there that they must be deciding on their nefarious plans to control the community.
> 
> Kevin says he can prove that the Neighborhood Watch secretly rules the community. What is his "proof"? The fact that Bess is influential and on the homeowner's association; the fact that Alan & Bess are rich; the fact that Irving & Joyce's young son got hit by a car; the fact that Gerald lost his job; the fact that Ed works for Acme Siding; and the fact that Alan & Bess had a dinner party.
> 
> All of these facts are undeniable. What's missing is the connection between them. Kevin has not proved-and cannot prove-that the Neighborhood Watch exists. All he can do is prove these various facts to be true, and then tell you to "connect the dots." But the alleged "connection" between these events makes sense only if you accept Kevin's basic assumption-which is that the Neighborhood Watch exists. If you question whether or not it exists, the facts that Kevin states suddenly don't seem as connected as he insists that they are.
> 
> This is exactly the reasoning engaged in by believers in the "Global Domination Agenda."
> 
> If this Neighborhood Watch example seems pretty silly to you, it should. It's a prime example of bad reasoning and faulty logic. But it also explains why Kevin will choose to view everything that happens in the neighborhood-every rule, every meeting, every accident, every association between everyone else-as "evidence" supporting the existence of the Neighborhood Watch. This is why believers in the "Global Domination Agenda" are shocked when you claim there is no evidence for their claims. "Look around!" they shriek, without realizing that what they think is evidence does not support what they think it supports.


----------



## Connor b

Slumdog-Rising said:


> I acidentally got really really baked yesterday cause I wasn't told how strong the space tea was. Now i'm sharp as a tack and suddenly conversation on the Illuminati doesn't seem nearly as articulate, or at least I no longer give a flying ****. Though, I do apologise about the incessant rambling.


Wow. Mate. .. Just continue ur research and stay in the know that's my advice to u ... Lol


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> How???? Was he joking about the tren thing ???


I sincerely hope so otherwise I think @Fatstuff has been overdosing on the mung :lol:


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> So who is in charge of pharmasuiticl labs. ???.There legal aren't they so there goverment run??.


Ice cream is also legal. Do you think the government make ice cream?


----------



## [email protected]

@Mr_Morocco this is not a very nice film :no:


----------



## mikep81

Connor b said:


> No it's cauce I no everything about Boston as I was researching it an hour after I heard it happened ... So I no everything about it and someone trying to tell me different about it there's no point as I no. What I'm talking about


So if you "no everything about Boston as I was researching it an hour after I heard it happened" why do you keep posting Alex Jones links. Argue your point back with me. Take my point's and make a counter argument against them as I have. Use your own personal experience, like me, if you have any, or make articulated arguments using facts. Just saying "I'm right" makes it look like in fact you haven't done your research and are just spouting stuff that Alex Jones is saying. So, which parts of my argument do you disagree with, and why?


----------



## rob w

Connor b said:


> nah. It don't sound like tren would be good for me that's confirmed it mate.


And Conner's extensive research comes to an end.


----------



## Connor b

Wavelength said:


> Connor, quick diagnostic check for you.
> 
> The UK has a genuine lab facility which is used for research into the most deadly viruses known, biowarfare and defence, etc.
> 
> The name of this facility has been in the public domain for years.
> 
> What is it?


I don't no??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Connor b said:


> Yeah that's what I mean when I say goverment I'm referring to pharmasuiticl labs. )! Pharmasuiticl labs are goverment run aren't they????


No


----------



## Connor b

Can someone tell me who runs pharmasuiticl labs please. Are they legal. ?? Are they goverment funded ??? And run???


----------



## Connor b

Ginger Ben said:


> No


Who runs pharmasuiticl labs them they must be legal. There fore. There goverment approved???


----------



## Mr_Morocco

[email protected] said:


> @Mr_Morocco this is not a very nice film :no:


 mg: why? Dont you like action movies?


----------



## saxondale

mikep81 said:


> So if you "no everything about Boston as I was researching it an hour after I heard it happened" why do you keep posting Alex Jones links. Argue your point back with me. Take my point's and make a counter argument against them as I have. Use your own personal experience, like me, if you have any, or make articulated arguments using facts. Just saying "I'm right" makes it look like in fact you haven't done your research and are just spouting stuff that Alex Jones is saying. So, which parts of my argument do you disagree with, and why?


to be fair though Mike, we only have your say so that you really was an undercover secret operative - just saying (please don`t come and kill me in my sleep)


----------



## mikep81

[email protected] said:


> @Mr_Morocco this is not a very nice film :no:


It gets better!


----------



## Connor b

mikep81 said:


> So if you "no everything about Boston as I was researching it an hour after I heard it happened" why do you keep posting Alex Jones links. Argue your point back with me. Take my point's and make a counter argument against them as I have. Use your own personal experience, like me, if you have any, or make articulated arguments using facts. Just saying "I'm right" makes it look like in fact you haven't done your research and are just spouting stuff that Alex Jones is saying. So, which parts of my argument do you disagree with, and why?


 Cauce it's long mate. It's long typing and long to explain but they basically set those 2 boys up to get the blame when it was clearly those seal guys ... Alex will explain all


----------



## Buds

Connor b said:


> So who is in charge of pharmasuiticl labs. ???.There legal aren't they so there goverment run??.


I swear reading your posts I can feel brain cells leaking away.


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> I don't no??


Dammit I was afraid of this. You are happy to jump on board with zany ideas about fictional characters and events, but completely miss the shady lab that's probably working on weaponised pathogens and also actually exists.

It's called Porton Down by the way. It started as a chemical weapons testing facility in the early 20th century.


----------



## Connor b

saxondale said:


> to be fair though Mike, we only have your say so that you really was an undercover secret operative - just saying (please don`t come and kill me in my sleep)


He's undercover for tescos security so no one nicks the trolleys


----------



## Connor b

Wavelength said:


> Dammit I was afraid of this. You are happy to jump on board with zany ideas about fictional characters and events, but completely miss the shady lab that's probably working on weaponised pathogens and also actually exists.
> 
> It's called Porton Down by the way. It started as a chemical weapons testing facility in the early 20th century.


Will look into to tomorrow. Probs goes underground as well. They love there u under grou d labs and under ground hide outs. These illuminate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Connor b said:


> Who runs pharmasuiticl labs them they must be legal. There fore. There goverment approved???


They are corporates run by business men and most of them owned by shareholders.

They are not government approved as such. Like all legitimate business they operate within guidelines and the health department has to approve things before they are released to the public but this is no different to car safety features for example.

You seriously have no grasp of basic real world activities. Too much time researching conspiracy theories has blinded you to the obvious stuff.


----------



## mikep81

saxondale said:


> to be fair though Mike, we only have your say so that you really was an undercover secret operative - just saying (please don`t come and kill me in my sleep)


Haha, very true!! I could be making it all up and it just happens that to many my points make sense, coincidence hey!. The truth is that I am an Illuminati and I'm trying to control you all!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Mr_Morocco said:


> mg: why? Dont you like action movies?


It's ok now, I just didn't like the beginning much


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> Will look into to tomorrow. Probs goes underground as well. They love there u under grou d labs and under ground hide outs. These illuminate


To be fair though, if you're gonna mess about with that stuff its quite a good idea to do it under the ground. Less of a prevailing wind!


----------



## [email protected]

dtlv said:


> Yeah it's long but it points out a lot of instances where conspiracy theorists think they are seeing proof they actually aren't, and it explains those points quite well.
> 
> An excerpt from it I found quite funny - it reminded me of someone who is posting in this thread.


Haha a very good analogy.


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> No it's cauce I no everything about Boston as I was researching it an hour after I heard it happened ... So I no everything about it and someone trying to tell me different about it there's no point as I no. What I'm talking about


You don't know. You speculate, you assume, you have no hard evidence/facts. If you know everything, post it up.


----------



## Slumdog-Rising

Connor b said:


> Wow. Mate. .. Just continue ur research and stay in the know that's my advice to u ... Lol


You not going to this bilderberg protest then?


----------



## mikep81

Connor b said:


> Cauce it's long mate. It's long typing and long to explain but they basically set those 2 boys up to get the blame when it was clearly those seal guys ... Alex will explain all


I can only think that this is your response because you have no valid argument. You comment of, and I quote "Alex will explain all" makes no sense as my commments were in response to Alex trying to explain all. So just to clarify the debate between you and me has gone as follows;

1. You claim Boston was false flag

2. I respond with valid arguments to counter this theory based on experience and knowledge

3. You quote loads of links and Alex Jones

4. I ask you to clarify you're position in response to my original post

5. You tell me to watch Alex Jones and "then we'll continue the discussion".

6. I watch Alex Jones, and then comment again on why he's talking rubbish

7. You respond by saying I'm wrong and you're right and that I work in Tesco's

8. I ask you again what your opinion is and to argue against my points on Alex Jones

9. You finish off by saying it's too long to explain and AGAIN tell me to watch Alex Jones, even though I had already done that and responded to you about it.

You clearly have no valid argument against what I have said. A common indicator of this is that you have suggested I watch videos after I have already watched them and commented on them :lol: . You're not very good at this whole debate thing are you. That's cool though, not everyone is good at everything, but at least some people try. Take me for example. I'm not very good at stacking shelves on my night shift at Tesco in between being undercover and guarding the beans, but I give it a go!


----------



## mikep81

PaulB said:


> You don't know. You speculate, you assume, you have no hard evidence/facts. If you know everything, post it up.


He can't. It's too much to write!!


----------



## Connor b

mikep81 said:


> Haha, very true!! I could be making it all up and it just happens that to many my points make sense, coincidence hey!. The truth is that I am an Illuminati and I'm trying to control you all!!!!


Exactly. I mean this guy actually works for them !!!L! And that's a fact they even gave him the all seeing eye in cuff links )) that says it all. ... Jesus u guys. Realy need to wake up


----------



## PaulB

Bedtime for me...night folks


----------



## jon-kent

mikep81 said:


> He can't. It's too much to write!!


Dont waste your time mate !


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> Exactly. I mean this guy actually works for them !!!L! And that's a fact they even gave him the all seeing eye in cuff links )) that says it all. ... Jesus u guys. Realy need to wake up


Imagine you started a small private security company. You've seen an iconic image of an eye that pretty much sums up your mission statement of vigilance and watchfulness, so you appropriate it as your logo. Slowly but surely your company gains credibility and grows much larger as clients sign contracts. Eventually you're a market leader in your area. Then you find that the logo that's synonymous with your level of service is allegedly used by a band of international tricksters. Do you compromise your brand, or ignore the tenuous connection?


----------



## Connor b

mikep81 said:


> I can only think that this is your response because you have no valid argument. You comment of, and I quote "Alex will explain all" makes no sense as my commments were in response to Alex trying to explain all. So just to clarify the debate between you and me has gone as follows;
> 
> 1. You claim Boston was false flag
> 
> 2. I respond with valid arguments to counter this theory based on experience and knowledge
> 
> 3. You quote loads of links and Alex Jones
> 
> 4. I ask you to clarify you're position in response to my original post
> 
> 5. You tell me to watch Alex Jones and "then we'll continue the discussion".
> 
> 6. I watch Alex Jones, and then comment again on why he's talking rubbish
> 
> 7. You respond by saying I'm wrong and you're right and that I work in Tesco's
> 
> 8. I ask you again what your opinion is and to argue against my points on Alex Jones
> 
> 9. You finish off by saying it's too long to explain and AGAIN tell me to watch Alex Jones, even though I had already done that and responded to you about it.
> 
> You clearly have no valid argument against what I have said. A common indicator of this is that you have suggested I watch videos after I have already watched them and commented on them :lol: . You're not very good at this whole debate thing are you. That's cool though, not everyone is good at everything, but at least some people try. Take me for example. I'm not very good at stacking shelves on my night shift at Tesco in between being undercover and guarding the beans, but I give it a go!


 That's why I've kept this thread going for over 150 pages and posted s..h...I...t loads of li ks up about everything. I'm worn out from this thread. If no one likes any of the links and vids I've posted then there's no helping humanity lol


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> Is it gory?





Mr_Morocco said:


> Not really no


 mg: Your pants are on fire!


----------



## saxondale

Wavelength said:


> Imagine you started a small private security company. You've seen an iconic image of an eye that pretty much sums up your mission statement of vigilance and watchfulness, so you appropriate it as your logo. Slowly but surely your company gains credibility and grows much larger as clients sign contracts. Eventually you're a market leader in your area. Then you find that the logo that's synonymous with your level of service is allegedly used by a band of international tricksters. Do you compromise your brand, or ignore the tenuous connection?


as in - http://burglaralarmbritain.me/?cat=1912


----------



## mikep81

Connor b said:


> That's why I've kept this thread going for over 150 pages and posted s..h...I...t loads of li ks up about everything. I'm worn out from this thread. If no one likes any of the links and vids I've posted then there's no helping humanity lol


Posting links and giving your own opinion and argument are two different things. Half of the links you post aren't even proper links to evidence or articles. They're just links to Google results pages which doesn't even specify which ones you think are genuine. What are we supposed to read through the millions of Google results because you have linked the search! All you have done in this thread is post up other peoples opinions. I asked you what your response was in response to my comments you simply responded with "I'm right and you're wrong" and then said that you knew everything there is to know about it, but you are yet to share this knowledge that you have researched yourself (posting other peoples research without commenting doesn't count). So here is a very direct question to you.

Do you accept (I'm going to assume that you checked the link I posted for The Craft) that anyone can buy their clothing so it is in fact possible that the people in the video are not Navy SEAL's? And do you accept that it is unlikely for Navy SEAL's to be trying to blend in while wearing civilian tactical clothing, as it doesn't in fact blend in at all.


----------



## mikep81

saxondale said:


> as in - http://burglaralarmbritain.me/?cat=1912


Good find. In the security industry, observation is key. It's part and parcel of the job so it stands to reason that people within the industry would use a symbol that represents seeing everything. Some people read too far into something that isn't there!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

[email protected] said:


> mg: Your pants are on fire!


Depends what you class as gory really


----------



## Connor b

mikep81 said:


> Posting links and giving your own opinion and argument are two different things. Half of the links you post aren't even proper links to evidence or articles. They're just links to Google results pages which doesn't even specify which ones you think are genuine. What are we supposed to read through the millions of Google results because you have linked the search! All you have done in this thread is post up other peoples opinions. I asked you what your response was in response to my comments you simply responded with "I'm right and you're wrong" and then said that you knew everything there is to know about it, but you are yet to share this knowledge that you have researched yourself (posting other peoples research without commenting doesn't count). So here is a very direct question to you.
> 
> Do you accept (I'm going to assume that you checked the link I posted for The Craft) that anyone can buy their clothing so it is in fact possible that the people in the video are not Navy SEAL's? And do you accept that it is unlikely for Navy SEAL's to be trying to blend in while wearing civilian tactical clothing, as it doesn't in fact blend in at all.


Yeah I saw the web site .... But there 2 wearing the exact same toghter. Why were they kitted out the same ... It's all long to go into mate but r goverment stage false flag attacks so they can come up with new laws to take away r freedoms and also money is to be made out of wars ....)) mate u go on line and see the facts about George bush grandfather funding hittler also,the rockefellas and rothchilds funded hittler as well cauce it was the American goverment that wanted the war ... Wake up people wake up. And relise your living in a false reality. Get off the t.v. Stay out the pubs ... Watch Alex jones and David icke watch everything. Watch one vidio a day. .. That won't take long. .. And wake up and save ur self and ur family .....


----------



## Connor b

mikep81 said:


> Good find. In the security industry, observation is key. It's part and parcel of the job so it stands to reason that people within the industry would use a symbol that represents seeing everything. Some people read too far into something that isn't there!


 What do u think about the death of princess Diana. ??. I suppose u think that as genuine as well. ???


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> What do u think about the death of princess Diana. ??. I suppose u think that as genuine as well. ???


Yes, she is definitely dead.


----------



## mikep81

Connor b said:


> Yeah I saw the web site .... *But there 2 wearing the exact same toghter. Why were they kitted out the same .*.. It's all long to go into mate but r goverment stage false flag attacks so they can come up with new laws to take away r freedoms and also money is to be made out of wars ....)) mate u go on line and see the facts about George bush grandfather funding hittler also,the rockefellas and rothchilds funded hittler as well cauce it was the American goverment that wanted the war ... Wake up people wake up. And relise your living in a false reality. Get off the t.v. Stay out the pubs ... Watch Alex jones and David icke watch everything. Watch one vidio a day. .. That won't take long. .. And wake up and save ur self and ur family .....


Well, I'm going to take a wild stab in the dark on this one and go with ....... it's their company uniform!


----------



## mikep81

Connor b said:


> What do u think about the death of princess Diana. ??. I suppose u think that as genuine as well. ???


----------



## [email protected]

mikep81 said:


>


Best link of the whole thread!! :lol:


----------



## mikep81

[email protected] said:


> Best link of the whole thread!! :lol:


lol. I think it explains it rather well.


----------



## [email protected]

mikep81 said:


> lol. I think it explains it rather well.


It's brilliant!

Connor is spouting Illuminati on the fu**ed up video thread now :no:


----------



## Connor b

mikep81 said:


>


Hahahahahahah. Serious what do u think about it???. David icke explains it the best. ..)) I ain't telling u what do mate but I would strongly suggest u go on u tube and type David icke explains the death of dianna


----------



## Connor b

mikep81 said:


> Well, I'm going to take a wild stab in the dark on this one and go with ....... it's their company uniform!


What there company uniform happens to be the same the seal teams like to wear ....


----------



## Connor b

Wavelength said:


> Yes, she is definitely dead.


yeahi no ,ate but she was killed by m.i.5/mi6


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> yeahi no ,ate but she was killed by m.i.5/mi6


How?


----------



## Wavelength

[email protected] said:


> How?


Didn't you watch the MI6 CCTV footage? They got her driver slightly drunk.


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> How?


Watch David icke explains the death of Diana on u tube


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> Watch David icke explains the death of Diana on u tube


No


----------



## Connor b

http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=tablet-gws&q=david+icke+the+death+of+princess+diana&oq=david+icke+the+death+&gs_l=tablet-gws.1.0.0j0i22i30l2.4123.9495.0.10590.21.20.0.0.0.0.1076.3639.14j1j1j1j2j7-1.20.0.crnk_timediscountb..0.0...1.1.16.tablet-gws-psy.tH5rlaurQDs&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&bvm=bv.47534661,d.d2k&fp=3d9dc437d5642a9f&biw=1024&bih=672. Learn the truth


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i swear this guy is a troll, @dtlv please ban this trolling cnut


----------



## Connor b

What's the meaning of a troll???


----------



## Connor b

Mr_Morocco said:


> i swear this guy is a troll, @dtlv please ban this trolling cnut


The thread is called the illuminatie. If u don't like it stay off it then. ... What u on this thread for if u don't like. ???


----------



## mikep81

Connor b said:


> What there company uniform happens to be the same the seal teams like to wear ....


You can't be that stupid. You really can't. There are plenty of organisations that use a skull as their logo. They may have also been Craft International trained guys. I've already shown you the all seeing eye that I was presented with when I graduated from my training company. Myself and many other graduates wear these on jobs. It doesn't mean we're all part of the Illuminati. It just means that we all take pride in what we have accomplished and wear our tie pins to show it. :lol:


----------



## mrbritish

I don't think it's ever going to sink in

He is too far gone ...


----------



## dtlv

Mr_Morocco said:


> i swear this guy is a troll, @dtlv please ban this trolling cnut


Nah, he's harmless - just don't let the continual repetition of evidenceless link posting and circular arguments get to you.


----------



## barsnack

dtlv said:


> Nah, he's harmless - just don't let the continual repetition of evidenceless link posting and circular arguments get to you.


im glad im not on drugs and looking at your avi picture


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> we've all had a pop at Laurie, hes a bit of a nutter so its easily done. the main thing is that you were man enough to apologise. have some of my glorious reputation to get you back on to the path of righteousness


A nutter? Aw, and I thought we were getting along fine now, bud.


----------



## Kimball

Connor, just back from the eyeing and we've made a decision about you.


----------



## Laurieloz

Kimball said:


> Connor, just back from the eyeing and we've made a decision about you.


You still up trying to reason with this nutter, Kimball? It's a lost cause. He's beyond all reasoning.

Oh, and have a quick word with your mate Ashcrapper, will you?

He still thinks ol'Loz is a nutter. Even after all this nonsense!

I admit I was a fruitcake a month ago but I had to get used to the banter of the site's regulars. I couldn't take it well and went off the rails big time. From this mad thread, I think I've learnt a lot and it's "can't beat 'em, join 'em" time.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Connor b

Mr_Morocco said:


> i swear this guy is a troll, @dtlv please ban this trolling cnut


Hahahahahahah please ban this troll. ......... Perfettic And if I was a troll which I'm not I would be a good troll wouldn't I seeing as this thread is over 150 pages ....


----------



## dtlv

Forgive me for repeating this if already posted and you guys watched the show, but just watched this clip of Alex Jones being interviewed by Andrew Neal on the Sunday Politics show... I think I like AJ now, he'd be fcuking awesome to have at a dinner party!!!

The fun starts around 3 mins 40 secs -


----------



## Connor b

dtlv said:


> Forgive me for repeating this if already posted and you guys watched the show, but just watched this clip of Alex Jones being interviewed by Andrew Neal on the Sunday Politics show... I think I like AJ now, he'd be fcuking awesome to have at a dinner party!!!
> 
> The fun starts around 3 mins 40 secs -


 Alex is the man!!!!!! I thought we weren't allowed u tube videos lol??? Can I start putting a couple of vids up now and again just to help with my descussion ???


----------



## Connor b

Ale jones will save humanity !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dtlv

Connor b said:


> Alex is the man!!!!!! I thought we weren't allowed u tube videos lol??? Can I start putting a couple of vids up now and again just to help with my descussion ???


Ah fcuk it, why not - I'm likely to get negged for this but it'll stir up the thread again nicely - so yeah, you can post them again. 

Just please try to use other sources of info and not just youtube, and don't just bomb this thread with loads of vids again. :thumbup1:

Me -


----------



## Laurieloz

Connor b said:


> Hahahahahahah please ban this troll. ......... Perfettic And if I was a troll which I'm not I would be a good troll wouldn't I seeing as this thread is over 150 pages ....


Connor. Aside from all of this tired spouting and backlash, when do you sleep?

Do you actually go to a gym at all? How do you find the time for serious, intensive exercise?


----------



## Slumdog-Rising

Laurieloz said:


> Connor. Aside from all of this tired spouting and backlash, when do you sleep?
> 
> Do you actually go to a gym at all? How do you find the time for serious, intensive exercise?


I'm a little worried about his mental health.


----------



## Laurieloz

Slumdog-Rising said:


> I'm a little worried about his mental health.


I'm sorry but there really is something fishy going on here. A sensible question from me gets a reply from somebody different to my postee. Are you two working in shifts. Connor leaves at 3am, you turn up. Come on fellas,what IS occuring?


----------



## latblaster

Slumdog-Rising said:


> I'm a little worried about his mental health.


Yes I am too & many pages ago, I asked him a few Q's about his anxiety that he said he had & other stuff. But as usual when he's asked a Q he sidestepped it.

Anyway, isn't it time you came clean about who you really are?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Connor b said:


> What's the meaning of a troll???


Google it, you like Google


----------



## Ginger Ben

Connor b said:


> Hahahahahahah. Serious what do u think about it???. David icke explains it the best. ..)) I ain't telling u what do mate but I would strongly suggest u go on u tube and type David icke explains the death of dianna


Why do you believe David Icke is correct?

What makes his theories more credible than anything else that's been said about this event and there has been a lot!


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> Alex is my man!!!!!! I thought we weren't allowed u tube videos lol??? Can I start putting dozinns of vids up constintly as a substertute for descussion ???


Fixed.


----------



## Sc4mp0

After watching the Sunday Politics show I can see why Alex Jones is Connors hero.

You ask him a question about the sky, get a cooking recipe as an answer.


----------



## Laurieloz

Sc4mp0 said:


> After watching the Sunday Politics show I can see why Alex Jones is Connors hero.
> 
> You ask him a question about the sky, get a cooking recipe as an answer.


Pie in the sky then.


----------



## mikep81

Connor b said:


> Alex is the man!!!!!! I thought we weren't allowed u tube videos lol??? Can I start putting a couple of vids up now and again just to help with my descussion ???


You haven't actually discussed anything yet. All you have done is post up links and then when people have tried to discuss it with you, you have either just dismissed it or posted up the same link again. That is not what a discussion is. People, including me, are suspicious of you being a troll because you are yet to back up an answer with your own thoughts or reasoning. All you do is post Google searches for responses and when someone does, like I did, come back at you with a detailed response and reason as to why things happened the way they did, you just dismissed it with, I'm right and you're wrong. You say that you know all about it because you researched it the moment it happened, but then still won't give you're opinion/evidence on it or argue your points or argue other peoples points. Talking to you is genuinely similar to talking to my 10 year old daughter. She says the same things. I know, you don't. But have you considered that maybe other people here have done as much research as you have and have just come to a different conclusion!!

Personally I think you're a troll because no-one can be stupid enough to believe that everyone wearing a skull is a Navy SEAL (as that would mean about a million airsofters and wannabe's are also Navy SEAL's plus all the various organisations that use a skull). And I also don't believe that anyone can be stupid enough to believe that anyone associated with the symbol of the all seeing eye is illuminati (as that would include me for starters, but also as someone linked earlier, a fair amount of security companies n the world). It's not rocket science to realise that, even if this organisation did exist that maybe some people outside of it would use the same symbol!!!!


----------



## jon-kent

dtlv said:


> Ah fcuk it, why not - I'm likely to get negged for this but it'll stir up the thread again nicely - so yeah, you can post them again.
> 
> Just please try to use other sources of info and not just youtube, and don't just bomb this thread with loads of vids again. :thumbup1:
> 
> Me -
> View attachment 124302


----------



## Ian_Montrose

mikep81 said:


> You haven't actually discussed anything yet. All you have done is post up links and then when people have tried to discuss it with you, you have either just dismissed it or posted up the same link again. That is not what a discussion is. People, including me, are suspicious of you being a troll because you are yet to back up an answer with your own thoughts or reasoning. All you do is post Google searches for responses and when someone does, like I did, come back at you with a detailed response and reason as to why things happened the way they did, you just dismissed it with, I'm right and you're wrong. You say that you know all about it because you researched it the moment it happened, but then still won't give you're opinion/evidence on it or argue your points or argue other peoples points. *Talking to you is genuinely similar to talking to my 10 year old daughter.* She says the same things. I know, you don't. But have you considered that maybe other people here have done as much research as you have and have just come to a different conclusion!!
> 
> Personally I think you're a troll because no-one can be stupid enough to believe that everyone wearing a skull is a Navy SEAL (as that would mean about a million airsofters and wannabe's are also Navy SEAL's plus all the various organisations that use a skull). And I also don't believe that anyone can be stupid enough to believe that anyone associated with the symbol of the all seeing eye is illuminati (as that would include me for starters, but also as someone linked earlier, a fair amount of security companies n the world). It's not rocket science to realise that, even if this organisation did exist that maybe some people outside of it would use the same symbol!!!!


I suspect you probably owe your daughter an apology.


----------



## mikep81

dtlv said:


> Ah fcuk it, why not - I'm likely to get negged for this but it'll stir up the thread again nicely - so yeah, you can post them again.
> 
> Just please try to use other sources of info and not just youtube, and don't just bomb this thread with loads of vids again. :thumbup1:
> 
> Me -
> View attachment 124302





jon-kent said:


>


That's a LOT more restrained than my reaction was!! I'm tempted to neg him because I think this could be the one and only time you'd get away with it lol!! But I like Dtlv, he NORMALLY, talks sense!!


----------



## jon-kent

mikep81 said:


> That's a LOT more restrained than my reaction was!! I'm tempted to neg him because I think this could be the one and only time you'd get away with it lol!! But I like Dtlv, he NORMALLY, talks sense!!


Haha yeah he normally talks sense but he dropped a bollock with that choice lol


----------



## mikep81

Ian_Montrose said:


> I suspect you probably owe your daughter an apology.


Haha, yeah you;re probably right but the similarity's are uncanny. Even my wife, who has skimmed over this, upon reading the "I am right, you're wrong" comment joked that our daughter had logged on to wind me up. She then said, "maybe it's that other fruit loop that was on there before. The one that was called ready something (Readyandwaiting) and said that the Taliban didn't really exist". :lol:


----------



## Wavelength

mikep81 said:


> You say that you know all about it because you researched it the moment it happened, but then still won't give you're opinion/evidence on it or argue your points or argue other peoples points. Talking to you is genuinely similar to talking to my 10 year old daughter.


He's actually undermined himself by saying that. If he was "researching Boston an hour after it happened" as he claims, then this raises the question of where his information came from. Certainly he had no access to the scene or key witnesses, the suspects had not been identified, the mode of attack was only known to be some kind of explosion, and there was very little of actual worth that news channels could report (hence their initial reports as always were lots of people saying how scared and or appalled they were).

Now given these circumstances, neither you or I would make the claim that we "knew all about it right from the start", because we understand worldly things like the investigative process, and realise that we as individuals only have fragmentary knowledge of the situation. Connor however does not. He either doesn't know or doesn't care that he is missing all kinds of relevant information. And he doesn't get that he as an individual will not exceed the ability to understand a situation that an investigative team or organisation has. He's blissfully unaware in fact of all the things that need to happen and criteria you have to meet before you can actually say that you understand ex post facto something like a terrorist strike or large scale disaster.

This is why he sounds like a ten year old child. Naïveté and ignorance topped with an unaccountably demanding ego - pretty much a child's whole area of expertise!

His ego-stroking is not dependent on having a proper understanding or knowing that his claims are properly researched and rationally sound. It's all about feeling grandiose and (ironically seeing as we're talking about evil secret clubs) part of an exclusive elite who haven't been duped like the rest of us. It's lazy as ****, and grandly self-deluding.

Conveniently, this applies whether he's genuine or trolling.


----------



## johnnya

dtlv said:


> Forgive me for repeating this if already posted and you guys watched the show, but just watched this clip of Alex Jones being interviewed by Andrew Neal on the Sunday Politics show... I think I like AJ now, he'd be fcuking awesome to have at a dinner party!!!
> 
> The fun starts around 3 mins 40 secs -


AWWWWH crap.... i thought all this time it was the welsh girl off the one show what do i get a fat yank :confused1:


----------



## Milky

I can't add pics so l shall use words to describe my emotion.

FACEPALM.


----------



## mikep81

I'm kicking myself as I type this for playing along with him but I'm on a night shift again tonight and this passes the time! @Connor b as mentioned before, and seeing as though you're not responding directly to my previous responses here is the link about the two SAS guys that were captured in Iraq in 2005. http://infowars.net/articles/february2007/050207FRU.htm Alex also talks a lot about them in other articles. What's you're take on it. Do you think Jones has got it bang on the money again??


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> I can't add pics so l shall use words to describe my emotion.
> 
> FACEPALM.


Only a single facepalm? :lol:


----------



## Wavelength

Haha, having read Mike's previous post on those two chaps I can see where this is going.

ATOMIC FACEPALM territory :thumb:


----------



## latblaster

Facepalm in French: main sur le front

@Milky aka Monsieur Milky


----------



## mikep81

Wavelength said:


> Haha, having read Mike's previous post on those two chaps I can see where this is going.
> 
> ATOMIC FACEPALM territory :thumb:


lol, I can already tell what his response will be, but I've got a week of quiet nights so what the hell, may as well have some fun!!


----------



## Kimball

I'm done with discussing the illuminati and new world order on this thread, it's boring now, Connor/slumdog spouts utter nonsense, gets challenged and asks questions, ignores and spouts more no sense, repeat ad infinitum.

The only things I've learnt from this thread;

Don't argue aggression politics with mikep

Wavelength knows his stuff

Connor is not who he seems and is more than likely slumdog

Slumdog is almost certainly Connor but also 100% another senior member as his rep standing is WAY out of kilter with his membership time and is either colluding with a senior member or repping himself.


----------



## MyStyle

I go away for the weekend, come back and this thread is another 100 pages deep. Jasus! Has @Connor b realized he has lost the plot a wee bit yet?


----------



## Wavelength

The way the rep system works means that if you had two relatively new members repping each other, it would take forever to get that much green.


----------



## Kimball

Wavelength said:


> The way the rep system works means that if you had two relatively new members repping each other, it would take forever to get that much green.


Agreed, so Slumdog is definitely fake.


----------



## [email protected]

Kimball said:


> Agreed, so Slumdog is definitely fake.


It's a conspiracy!! :lol:

On another note, I've got a very poorly back. I think the government are trying to kill me by messing with my bed springs


----------



## Wavelength

[email protected] said:


> It's a conspiracy!! :lol:
> 
> On another note, I've got a very poorly back. I think the government are trying to kill me by messing with my bed springs


That's just the sort of thing that, generally, governments do!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

dtlv said:


> Nah, he's harmless - just don't let the continual repetition of evidenceless link posting and circular arguments get to you.


It is trolling though IMO, repeats same stuff over and over, doesnt answer when someone asks him questions, hes obviously doing it to try and wind people up, hes even done it in another thread last night..


----------



## Wavelength

Mr_Morocco said:


> It is trolling though IMO, repeats same stuff over and over, doesnt answer when someone asks him questions, hes obviously doing it to try and wind people up, hes even done it in another thread last night..


He's probably searching the forums for the word "illuminati", so people need to be careful if they're referencing him or this discussion in other threads.


----------



## [email protected]

MyStyle said:


> I go away for the weekend, come back and this thread is another 100 pages deep. Jasus! Has @Connor b realized he has lost the plot a wee bit yet?


Nope.


----------



## [email protected]

Wavelength said:


> He's probably searching the forums for the word "illuminati", so people need to be careful if they're referencing him or this discussion in other threads.


No he's just spouting off in totally unrelated threads. I made a comment about mobile phones in the I'm Straight thread and up pops Connor


----------



## jon-kent

As long as his madness/trolling is contained in this thread its fine lol, but he's starting to seep into normal threads now :no:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

[email protected] said:


> No he's just spouting off in totally unrelated threads. I made a comment about mobile phones in the I'm Straight thread and up pops Connor


You have a stalker!


----------



## MyStyle

I'm ashamed to admit I share the same first name as this guy :no:


----------



## [email protected]

Mr_Morocco said:


> You have a stalker!


Ooh how exciting! I've never had one of those before. :lol:


----------



## Wavelength

[email protected] said:


> No he's just spouting off in totally unrelated threads. I made a comment about mobile phones in the I'm Straight thread and up pops Connor


He can search for terms and also stalk you at the same time :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Wavelength said:


> He can search for terms and also stalk you at the same time :thumb:


 :death:


----------



## Wavelength

While we're waiting for Connor to come back from the clinic...

I think part of his problem is that he doesn't understand what a society is. It's not just a bunch of people who all happen to live in one place. The reason our civilisation has become intelligent and technological is because we associate and co-operate, and employ division of labour. People who are well-suited to a task usually get allocated that task. There's no single person who can do everything on their own, we *need *to work together.

Matt Ridley covered this beautifully in a talk for TED entitled "No-one Knows How to Make a Computer Mouse":

http://ericlanke.blogspot.co.uk/2012/02/no-one-knows-how-to-make-computer-mouse.html

The reason the system sometimes fails is complicated and there are a number of known causes. There will also be causes we haven't yet identified.

Some of the known causes are:


Breach of trust - we rely, for example, on the integrity of banks to look after our money. But they're not just the financial experts, they're also profit-led companies who sometimes put their own desires above their customers' needs;

Incompetence - not everybody is perfect so expecting perfection from people is a massive fail. Mistakes get made. Even groups of people are susceptible to cognitive errors such as groupthink, bandwagon effects, group narcissism, peer pressure, etc;

Inappropriate prioritisation - this one happens a lot in the public sector. Senior roles have high turnover because the candidates filling them are on the way up, up, up. Rather than making decisions that have slowly revealed long term benefits, managers often make changes with dramatic short term benefits to "make their mark" and ensure promotion. Unfortunately these decisions usually result in long term costs or complications. And the person who succeeds them in that role will often reverse the decision to create a "new" dramatic short term benefit to serve their own career goals;

Unexpected effects - everything about society is in flux all the time, and very often you can't predict what effects your policy change will have on something that's remote and apparently unconnected.


"Lizard men" have never been positively evidenced as a cause for any societal issue. Anywhere. Ever.


----------



## Slumdog-Rising

latblaster said:


> Yes I am too & many pages ago, I asked him a few Q's about his anxiety that he said he had & other stuff. But as usual when he's asked a Q he sidestepped it.
> 
> Anyway, isn't it time you came clean about who you really are?


Who am I? I'm spiderman :lol:


----------



## Bashy

PaulB said:


> You're a bit like superman. When he's about, you never see Clarke Kent


Supermong sounds better


----------



## Ginger Ben

Slumdog-Rising said:


> Who am I? I'm spiderman :lol:


A fictional character, yes I'd agree with that


----------



## mrssalvatore

Can't believe this is still going! Nutters


----------



## mrssalvatore

Ginger Ben said:


> A fictional character, yes I'd agree with that


Spider man, spider man, does what ever a spider can!


----------



## Ginger Ben

mrssalvatore said:


> Spider man, spider man, does what ever a spider can!


I suspect this is closer to the reality


----------



## mrssalvatore

Ginger Ben said:


> I suspect this is closer to the reality
> 
> View attachment 124373


I love that film lol


----------



## PaulB

Slumdog-Rising said:


> Who am I? I'm spiderman :lol:


----------



## jon-kent




----------



## [email protected]

Wavelength said:


> While we're waiting for Connor to come back from the clinic...
> 
> I think part of his problem is that he doesn't understand what a society is. It's not just a bunch of people who all happen to live in one place. The reason our civilisation has become intelligent and technological is because we associate and co-operate, and employ division of labour. People who are well-suited to a task usually get allocated that task. There's no single person who can do everything on their own, we *need *to work together.
> 
> Matt Ridley covered this beautifully in a talk for TED entitled "No-one Knows How to Make a Computer Mouse":
> 
> http://ericlanke.blogspot.co.uk/2012/02/no-one-knows-how-to-make-computer-mouse.html
> 
> The reason the system sometimes fails is complicated and there are a number of known causes. There will also be causes we haven't yet identified.
> 
> Some of the known causes are:
> 
> 
> Breach of trust - we rely, for example, on the integrity of banks to look after our money. But they're not just the financial experts, they're also profit-led companies who sometimes put their own desires above their customers' needs;
> 
> Incompetence - not everybody is perfect so expecting perfection from people is a massive fail. Mistakes get made. Even groups of people are susceptible to cognitive errors such as groupthink, bandwagon effects, group narcissism, peer pressure, etc;
> 
> Inappropriate prioritisation - this one happens a lot in the public sector. Senior roles have high turnover because the candidates filling them are on the way up, up, up. Rather than making decisions that have slowly revealed long term benefits, managers often make changes with dramatic short term benefits to "make their mark" and ensure promotion. Unfortunately these decisions usually result in long term costs or complications. And the person who succeeds them in that role will often reverse the decision to create a "new" dramatic short term benefit to serve their own career goals;
> 
> Unexpected effects - everything about society is in flux all the time, and very often you can't predict what effects your policy change will have on something that's remote and apparently unconnected.
> 
> 
> "Lizard men" have never been positively evidenced as a cause for any societal issue. Anywhere. Ever.


I've just watched the Matt Ridley video. Very interesting, especially the part about Neanderthals not using sexual division of labour. I'll never call a male chauvinist a Neanderthal again :laugh:


----------



## Connor b

Laurieloz said:


> Connor. Aside from all of this tired spouting and backlash, when do you sleep?
> 
> Do you actually go to a gym at all? How do you find the time for serious, intensive exercise?


i go gym every day!!!!


----------



## alchemystical

Connor b said:


> i go gym every day!!!!


Welcome back my friend.


----------



## Connor b

Ill be putting up some serious evidence today later on........ !!!!! Peace out. For now...


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> Ill be putting up some serious circumstances today later on........ !!!!! Peace out. For now...


Fixed, based on what you have previously described as 'evidence'.


----------



## latblaster

@Wavelength

Think he's up against the wrong man if he's going to produce some 'evidence'! :lol:

The TED talk was very interesting, clever man that Ted.


----------



## mrbritish

More links to look forward to then ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Connor b said:


> i go gym every day!!!!


To use their WiFi


----------



## dtlv

Wavelength said:


> While we're waiting for Connor to come back from the clinic...
> 
> I think part of his problem is that he doesn't understand what a society is. It's not just a bunch of people who all happen to live in one place. The reason our civilisation has become intelligent and technological is because we associate and co-operate, and employ division of labour. People who are well-suited to a task usually get allocated that task. There's no single person who can do everything on their own, we *need *to work together.
> 
> Matt Ridley covered this beautifully in a talk for TED entitled "No-one Knows How to Make a Computer Mouse":
> 
> http://ericlanke.blogspot.co.uk/2012/02/no-one-knows-how-to-make-computer-mouse.html
> 
> The reason the system sometimes fails is complicated and there are a number of known causes. There will also be causes we haven't yet identified.
> 
> Some of the known causes are:
> 
> 
> Breach of trust - we rely, for example, on the integrity of banks to look after our money. But they're not just the financial experts, they're also profit-led companies who sometimes put their own desires above their customers' needs;
> 
> Incompetence - not everybody is perfect so expecting perfection from people is a massive fail. Mistakes get made. Even groups of people are susceptible to cognitive errors such as groupthink, bandwagon effects, group narcissism, peer pressure, etc;
> 
> Inappropriate prioritisation - this one happens a lot in the public sector. Senior roles have high turnover because the candidates filling them are on the way up, up, up. Rather than making decisions that have slowly revealed long term benefits, managers often make changes with dramatic short term benefits to "make their mark" and ensure promotion. Unfortunately these decisions usually result in long term costs or complications. And the person who succeeds them in that role will often reverse the decision to create a "new" dramatic short term benefit to serve their own career goals;
> 
> Unexpected effects - everything about society is in flux all the time, and very often you can't predict what effects your policy change will have on something that's remote and apparently unconnected.
> 
> 
> "Lizard men" have never been positively evidenced as a cause for any societal issue. Anywhere. Ever.


Excellent post.

My own personal theory (see what I did there - I didn't try to claim my own belief was a universal undisputed truth, I qualified it as simply my own understanding and theory at the current point in time. Connor, take note please) is that many of the issues in society/the economy/government come as an almost inevitable result of the mix of people and beliefs and levels of competence that exist across the entire span of humanity at this point in time. There almost certainly are conspirators and conspiracies, but those who perpetrate them I do not believe rule the world - is more that the world is structured so as to allow them a little bit of space to get a way with a little bit of sh1t, but I see their existence within the system as an inevitable consequence of 'the way humanity is' rather than the result of any sinister machinations (even if some of the people involved are a bit sinister).

Therefore, to my personal belief system, to change the world from what it is by ranting and raving against the system and it's apparent temporal leaders achieves nothing - is fostering attitude change via a leading and setting a non-coercive example of a more cooperative life view that works best (it has to be non-coercive because coercion is one problem with how things currently are). I personally think the desire to control is always a sign of insecurity - one who is content and at peace within neither seeks to control others themselves, nor reacts violently to others trying to assert control - and because of this, to my logic, anyone who tries to control cannot be in control or capable of doing what they aspire to, because needing to control reflects lack of inner control (you don't seek to control something that you can already control!), and lack of inner control prevents ability to control externally.

On an unrelated note I'm disappointed. I gave Connor some rope to hang himself last night with video permissions and he's not taken me up on it. I really want to know what's coming next in the Alex Jones and David Icke conspiracy video diaries... :devil2:


----------



## latblaster

I'll encourage the poor little lamb!


----------



## Connor b

. Learn why there are these certain click of celebs that are in the public eye more than others and they ain't even that good singers ... Listen and learn ...


----------



## Connor b

. I no this is a 30 min vidio. But learn the truth About Diana's MURDER !!! U will find this vid realy interesting. And learn something new its just 30mins of ur life. Which could wake u up


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> . Learn why there are these certain click of celebs that are in the public eye more than others and they ain't even that good singers ... Listen and learn ...


Popularity doesn't require talent. Case closed.


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> . I no this is a 30 min vidio. But learn the truth About Diana's MURDER !!! U will find this vid realy interesting. And learn something new its just 30mins of ur life. Which could wake u up


What makes it "true"?


----------



## Laurieloz

Connor b said:


> Ill be putting up some serious evidence today later on........ !!!!! Peace out. For now...


Why not now? Does your brain only get into gear 'later on', or do you need time to copy and paste everything from search engines, like the rest of your tedious twaddle?

I'm out of this thread now. I haven't got the time. Life is too short.


----------



## Connor b

If u don't want to listen to Alex or David. May b. u will watch and listen to an x m.i5. Agent who has now turned super grass as people would call it. She is now exposing the lies the come out of these organisations. Good vidio. She has loads of vids exposing the real truth


----------



## Ian_Montrose

I've just figured it out. The Nemesis of the Illuminati is the Illiterati.


----------



## Connor b

Laurieloz said:


> Why not now? Does your brain only get into gear 'later on', or do you need time to copy and paste everything from search engines, like the rest of your tedious twaddle?
> 
> I'm out of this thread now. I haven't got the time. Life is too short.


Ur from hull I can imagine life must feel short


----------



## Connor b

Wavelength said:


> What makes it "true"?


Watch it first then comment on it .... Oh and what makes what u watch and read on the newspapers true ?????? .....................cauce ur brain washed !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Connor b

I'm not putting anymore videos up today. ......so watch them and learn


----------



## [email protected]

dtlv said:


> Excellent post.
> 
> My own personal theory (see what I did there - I didn't try to claim my own belief was a universal undisputed truth, I qualified it as simply my own understanding and theory at the current point in time. Connor, take note please) is that many of the issues in society/the economy/government come as an almost inevitable result of the mix of people and beliefs and levels of competence that exist across the entire span of humanity at this point in time. There almost certainly are conspirators and conspiracies, but those who perpetrate them I do not believe rule the world - is more that the world is structured so as to allow them a little bit of space to get a way with a little bit of sh1t, but I see their existence within the system as an inevitable consequence of 'the way humanity is' rather than the result of any sinister machinations (even if some of the people involved are a bit sinister).
> 
> Therefore, to my personal belief system, to change the world from what it is by ranting and raving against the system and it's apparent temporal leaders achieves nothing - is fostering attitude change via a leading and setting a non-coercive example of a more cooperative life view that works best (it has to be non-coercive because coercion is one problem with how things currently are). I personally think the desire to control is always a sign of insecurity - one who is content and at peace within neither seeks to control others themselves, nor reacts violently to others trying to assert control - and because of this, to my logic, anyone who tries to control cannot be in control or capable of doing what they aspire to, because needing to control reflects lack of inner control (you don't seek to control something that you can already control!), and lack of inner control prevents ability to control externally.
> 
> On an unrelated note I'm disappointed. I gave Connor some rope to hang himself last night with video permissions and he's not taken me up on it. I really want to know what's coming next in the Alex Jones and David Icke conspiracy video diaries... :devil2:
> View attachment 124386


Fab post. I totally agree about people that try to control being insecure. I believe that if we all live and let live, we'll have much happier lives


----------



## mrbritish

Connor b said:


> . Learn why there are these certain click of celebs that are in the public eye more than others and they ain't even that good singers ... Listen and learn ...


I actually just watched that video

Just wild speculation I did not see one ounce of proof the change my mind


----------



## Connor b

mrbritish said:


> I actually just watched that video
> 
> Just wild speculation I did not see one ounce of proof the change my mind


fine live in ur dream world. Let them flaunt illumimatie symbols in are face there taking the p..I..s...s. out of us .... ))) I don't see any proof on the news or the papers. Just speculation


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> Watch it first then comment on it .... Oh and what makes what u watch and read on the newspapers true ?????? .....................cauce ur brain washed !!!!!!!!!


Reflecting the question back is as pointless as it is presumptuous.

I'm asking you what reason you have for assuring me that the video content is of such value that I should invest time in it?

Judging by the only feedback so far, it's going to be a bunch of unqualified assertions (which is what I had expected, truth be told). If it contains no coherent, cogent and sound arguments, no valid logic, no evidence, and no rationale, then I don't need to watch it.

You are very much working against yourself by trying to "back up" assertions with the same assertions in video form. As LaurieLolz said, it's just tedious.


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> Fab post. I totally agree about people that try to control being insecure. I believe that if we all live and let live, we'll have much happier lives


thats why the new world order will happen cauce of attitudes like that ... But don't worry like the news paper said the other day. By 2020. Half of Britons will have cancer.


----------



## Laurieloz

Connor b said:


> Ur from hull I can imagine life must feel short


Yawn. Heard it all before. You bore me to death. I'm gone.


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> If u don't want to listen to Alex or David. May b. u will watch and listen to an x m.i5. Agent who has now turned super grass as people would call it. She is now exposing the lies the come out of these organisations. Good vidio. She has loads of vids exposing the real truth


MI5 is an intelligence organisation. Contrary to whatever crackpot notions you might have, they fulfil a vital function that protects our way of life every single day. Do you seriously think they could operate effectively and safely without controlling the information people have access to about their organisation, staff, and operations?

What planet do you live on?


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> thats why the new world order will happen cauce of attitudes like that ... But don't worry like the news paper said the other day. By 2020. Half of Britons will have cancer.


Connor I'd rather spend my life being happy with my family and friends and learning about nature and different cultures than sitting worrying and obsessing about something that I can't change.

Please stop going on about cancer. Yes lots of people suffer from and die of cancer. If you're that concerned about it, do what I do, donate some money to cancer charities.


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> thats why the new world order will happen cauce of attitudes like that ... But don't worry like the news paper said the other day. By 2020. Half of Britons will have cancer.


"People living longer is thought to be a major reason for the increase.

But the charity said that more people were surviving cancer compared to 20 years ago."

****wit.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Connor b said:


> . Learn why there are these certain click of celebs that are in the public eye more than others and they ain't even that good singers ... Listen and learn ...


It's called PR a multi billion pound global industry employing thousands of people paid to get people in the public eye. It's very transparent and not a secret.


----------



## Wavelength

[email protected] said:


> Please stop going on about cancer. Yes lots of people suffer from and die of cancer. If you're that concerned about it, do what I do, donate some money to cancer charities.


Like the people who parrot on relentlessly about how the US government blew up the Twin Towers with their own people inside them, it seems as though Connor hasn't considered that the people dying from cancer are actually real people facing real mortality. It's like they're just a prop in his pantomime.


----------



## mrbritish

Seriously connor

You deffo need to get off you tube go out pull a bird and live a little .

That or at least learn enough about the drivel your spouting to come up with some facts that it is the truth,

Just cos it's the ramblings of a known nut job

Like icke does not make it the truth


----------



## Laurieloz

Connor b said:


> thats why the new world order will happen cauce of attitudes like that ... But don't worry like the news paper said the other day. By 2020. Half of Britons will have cancer.


We know the reports about cancer affecting more and more of us.

We do not need you to start preaching to us about this horrendous, crippling disease. Don't you dare!

If you decide to, you had better get your twisted facts absolutely, positively right.

You could upset so many people here. Watch your f*cking step or you will almost certainly be banned. Good day to you, misguided attention seeker that you are.


----------



## [email protected]

Wavelength said:


> Like the people who parrot on relentlessly about how the US government blew up the Twin Towers with their own people inside them, it seems as though Connor hasn't considered that the people dying from cancer are actually real people facing real mortality. It's like they're just a prop in his pantomime.


I know, it's actually quite upsetting. Much like the "you've had your children vaccinated, therefore they'll have cancer" nonsense


----------



## MyStyle

@Connor b is officially the most pointless person to argue with that I've ever seen.


----------



## Ginger Ben

MyStyle said:


> @Connor b is officially the most pointless person to argue with that I've ever seen.


He possibly the most pointless person ever to have existed tbh. He has no opinion of his own and is blindly guided by people like Icke and Jones who have made personal fortunes out of exploiting gullable idiots like him. The irony is that he hasn't realised that Icke actually fits his own profile of a "reptillian" somebody who spends their life trying to control others thoughts for their own gain. Isn't that what Icke has made a career out of?


----------



## Wavelength

[email protected] said:


> I know, it's actually quite upsetting. Much like the "you've had your children vaccinated, therefore they'll have cancer" nonsense


Yes, it's easy to make a "prediction" about something with a near enough 50% chance of happening, especially if you don't care about people's feelings.

Funny how they never mention also that your child won't get mumps, measles, rubella, tetanus, small pox etc. I think the fact that people haven't had to face these horrors for such a long time is why there's a kind of disconnect. If they knew someone who'd died from tetanus (which we tend to underestimate anyway) or smallpox, it'd be a whole other story.


----------



## Connor b

Wavelength said:


> MI5 is an intelligence organisation. Contrary to whatever crackpot notions you might have, they fulfil a vital function that protects our way of life every single day. Do you seriously think they could operate effectively and safely without controlling the information people have access to about their organisation, staff, and operations?
> 
> What planet do you live on?


She's x mi..5. U knob head. She's got hundreds of videos. And no mate m15. Don't protect ur way of life. U fool. U have no idea. U brain washed human being


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> I know, it's actually quite upsetting. Much like the "you've had your children vaccinated, therefore they'll have cancer" nonsense


The increace in cancer is done delibritley as part of a eugenics program. Which is on line if u check


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> She's x mi..5. U knob head. She's got hundreds of videos. And no mate m15. Don't protect ur way of life. U fool. U have no idea. U brain washed human being


I'm aware she states she is ex-MI5, you said that in the post I was replying to. I don't claim to know what goes on at Thames House on a daily basis, but I'm going to take a leap and guess that it's a bucketload more accurate than what you think goes on. Your information gathering skills and capacity for assessing sources have been repeatedly called into question and not once have you defended them.

You are credulous when it suits you and reject input when it doesn't. Again, the very definition of Confirmation Bias.


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> The increace in cancer is done delibritley as part of a eugenics program. Which is on line if u check


So then eugenics is something else you don't understand.


----------



## Connor b

Laurieloz said:


> We know the reports about cancer affecting more and more of us.
> 
> We do not need you to start preaching to us about this horrendous, crippling disease. Don't you dare!
> 
> If you decide to, you had better get your twisted facts absolutely, positively right.
> 
> You could upset so many people here. Watch your f*cking step or you will almost certainly be banned. Good day to you, misguided attention seeker that you are.


. Watch my step ??? Lol u fool I have hyper vigilance I no every ones next step there gona make


----------



## Connor b

Wavelength said:


> So then eugenics is something else you don't understand.


Yeah sure. I don't understand I've only been researching this a year


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> The increace in cancer is done delibritley as part of a eugenics program. Which is on line if u check


This sentence should be preceded by the words "I think", "I believe" or "In my opinion".

In my opinion it's a load of rubbish.


----------



## Connor b

mrbritish said:


> Seriously connor
> 
> You deffo need to get off you tube go out pull a bird and live a little .
> 
> That or at least learn enough about the drivel your spouting to come up with some facts that it is the truth,
> 
> Just cos it's the ramblings of a known nut job
> 
> Like icke does not make it the truth


oh. So dose Trevor mac Donald make it the truth when he's reading of a screen in a studio???


----------



## Fatstuff

[email protected] said:


> This sentence should be preceded by the words "I think", "I believe" or "In my opinion".
> 
> In my opinion it's a load of rubbish.


Not opinion just fact!!


----------



## latblaster

Just post some of your thoughts in a few sentences (clue there), then read what people say in return, then perhaps support *your* ideas/opinions/view with some evidence.

Alex Jones is only making money, I really don't think he's on anybodys side unless it benefits him. Surely you can see through him?

David Icke..well there is an element of truth in some of what he says, but he does ramble on a bit too much. 6 hours or more at Wembley???

David Shayler had a breakdown, not saying that to discredit him as there's nothing 'wrong' in having MH problems. But I can't decide what's real or not.

Diana.....we will never know the truth.


----------



## Connor b

Wavelength said:


> "People living longer is thought to be a major reason for the increase.
> 
> But the charity said that more people were surviving cancer compared to 20 years ago."
> 
> ****wit.


http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=tablet-gws&site=&source=lnt&q=half+of+britons+will+have+cancer+by+2020&oq=half+of+britons+will+have+cancer+by+2020&gs_l=tablet-gws.3...1777.11494.0.11863.40.40.0.0.0.0.400.3769.34j5j4-1.40.0.crnk_timediscountb..0.0...1.1.16.tablet-gws-psy.O5Uyb8As_m8&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&bvm=bv.47534661,d.d2k&fp=3d9dc437d5642a9f&biw=1024&bih=672. F..u..c..k wit hahaha


----------



## Laurieloz

Wavelength said:


> Yes, it's easy to make a "prediction" about something with a near enough 50% chance of happening, especially if you don't care about people's feelings.
> 
> Funny how they never mention also that your child won't get mumps, measles, rubella, tetanus, small pox etc. I think the fact that people haven't had to face these horrors for such a long time is why there's a kind of disconnect. If they knew someone who'd died from tetanus (which we tend to underestimate anyway) or smallpox, it'd be a whole other story.


Very true indeed. We're watching Connor and his absent alter-ego on this closely.

If he starts making light of serious infections that affect our families, just to carry on getting a reaction to his inane spoutings, we must get him off the site.

When us he going to come forward with anything that he has learnt himself, off the top of his head? Everything is from the internet. He has no knowledge of his own. Neg him BIG TIME.


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=tablet-gws&site=&source=lnt&q=half+of+britons+will+have+cancer+by+2020&oq=half+of+britons+will+have+cancer+by+2020&gs_l=tablet-gws.3...1777.11494.0.11863.40.40.0.0.0.0.400.3769.34j5j4-1.40.0.crnk_timediscountb..0.0...1.1.16.tablet-gws-psy.O5Uyb8As_m8&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&bvm=bv.47534661,d.d2k&fp=3d9dc437d5642a9f&biw=1024&bih=672. F..u..c..k wit hahaha


Apparently you don't understand that I was quoting from the people who made that claim.

I *have read* the statements. You apparently have *not*.


----------



## Laurieloz

Connor b said:


> . Watch my step ??? Lol u fool I have hyper vigilance I no every ones next step there gona make


Desperately sad little t*at.


----------



## B4PJS

The problem with these conspiracy theorists is that the obsession with finding the "Truth" out about the world we live in can wholly consume them to the detriment of others around them. For example, my sisters ex-husband is an intelligent fella who got into David Icke and his lackeys preaching's. He got further and further into these conspiracies to the point that it tore his and my sister's marriage apart. He did not go out and work because that would be working for the man, he just sat at home all day smoking weed, playing guitar and watching CT videos on YouTube whilst my sister went out and earned money to look after them and my niece. Please @Connor b, think about how this obsession of yours could hurt those around you. Think about how you will find it hard to get and maintain a relationship with this obsession of yours. I have spent many hours watching these videos with my ex brother-in-law, some of it I agree with, a lot of it I don't.

There is little I, nor anyone else can do about the situation if it is truly as you suggest. I have made my bed and am willing to lie in it. I work hard and enjoy the rewards of my efforts. Between myself and my wife we are in the top 3% or so of household earnings in the country, we go on holiday wherever and whenever we want to. I have a nice car and am looking to upgrade to a proper fancy car soon. Yes these things may be materialistic and selfish, but it is what I enjoy doing.

I very rarely actually listen to any music, even though I commute 3 hours a day to my current job and am perfectly happy to ignore the newspapers and general TV and just focus on my own internal thoughts. When on holiday I generally prefer to sit by the pool reading. I can usually knock away 1 or 2 books a day. I am very well educated and enjoy a good debate on many subject matters, unfortunately, what we have with you is not a good debate as you do not attempt any serious rebuttals to the points raised against you. You do not truly understand what you are talking about, which is why your side of the debate is just links to YouTube and Google searches.

Please can you try and digest the information that David Icke and Alex Jones are putting out there, and then come back with well formed arguments, good punctuation and grammar, and have a real debate on the pros and cons of your side of the argument.


----------



## mrbritish

Connor b said:


> oh. So dose Trevor mac Donald make it the truth when he's reading of a screen in a studio???


Ha ha so Trevor mc donalds in on it too

So the other night when I watched the news everything

He was saying was a lie ?

Seriously Connor I think a trip to see your doctor is in order and maybe a mental health professional


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> Yeah sure. I don't understand I've only been researching this a year


Oh for ****'s sake.

Listen Connor, my first degree was in applied biology. Unless I'd mastered in Population Genetics and taken up a research grant I couldn't know more about how it works.

In that one post you managed to demonstrate you don't even understand the underlying principle of eugenics, that is enforced selection events.

Killing people on average decades after their breeding years, over a long period of time, is NOT selective.

Give it up.


----------



## Connor b

Laurieloz said:


> Desperately sad little t*at.


U wished me good day 5 mins ago but yet ur still on this thread..... That seems to wind u up so much)). But yet ur still here commenting. ...... U must be realy interested in this thread. Cauce it has u gripped. In. :thumb:


----------



## latblaster

@connor b

Will you please explain to me what you mean by hyperawareness, in real day to day events?

Does this mean that you know everything going on around you?

Do you have lots of thoughts in your mind going very quickly? Answer this one.


----------



## Connor b

mrbritish said:


> Ha ha so Trevor mc donalds in on it too
> 
> So the other night when I watched the news everything
> 
> He was saying was a lie ?
> 
> Seriously Connor I think a trip to see your doctor is in order and maybe a mental health professional


Ur the mental ones. U beleave everything u hear on the news and read in papers. ....u r a sheep. Baa. Baa. Baaaa


----------



## Wavelength

latblaster said:


> @connor b
> 
> Will you please explain to me what you mean by hyperawareness, in real day to day events?
> 
> Does this mean that you know everything going on around you?
> 
> Do you have lots of thoughts in your mind going very quickly? Answer this one.


It's just his way of saying "I know everything" without actually making the claim "I know everything".


----------



## latblaster

Wavelength said:


> It's just his way of saying "I know everything" without actually making the claim "I know everything".


I wonder if he's unwell, hence the last Q.


----------



## jon-kent

Connor b said:


> . Watch my step ??? Lol u fool I have hyper vigilance I no every ones next step there gona make


Dont forget the picture you foolishly posted Connor that a few people found your address with !


----------



## Wavelength

latblaster said:


> I wonder if he's unwell, hence the last Q.


Considering all the apparent defects we've seen so far, and now the apparent lack of basic empathy that's evident as he happily co-opts cancer and the holocaust into his story, he's certainly strengthening the case for some form of autism.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Connor b said:


> . Watch my step ??? Lol u fool I have hyper retardation I no every ones next step there gona make


Ahh, I see


----------



## Connor b

latblaster said:


> @connor b
> 
> Will you please explain to me what you mean by hyperawareness, in real day to day events?
> 
> Does this mean that you know everything going on around you?
> 
> Do you have lots of thoughts in your mind going very quickly? Answer this one.


. I can see everything going on around me unlike everyone else who looks but dont see ((I can pay attention to detail that other people wouldn't pay attention to ((and also do it quickly as well). It's not that I have loads of thoughts in my mind I wouldn't put it like that )))


----------



## Connor b

I'm out of here guys. Gotta go but a couple of tank tops. Ill be back laterz .......


----------



## latblaster

Connor b said:


> . I can see everything going on around me unlike everyone else who looks but dont see ((I can pay attention to detail that other people wouldn't pay attention to ((and also do it quickly as well). It's not that I have loads of thoughts in my mind I wouldn't put it like that )))


Ok thank you for answering, you don't have a special gift mate your more observant, that's all. It's a good thing though.


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> . I can see everything going on around me unlike everyone else who looks but dont see ((I can pay attention to detail that other people wouldn't pay attention to ((and also do it quickly as well). It's not that I have loads of thoughts in my mind I wouldn't put it like that )))


Not being able to filter sensory and perceptual information is usually considered a serious problem. You know, because it leads to insane conclusions about the world around you.

Oh wait...


----------



## Kimball

Connor b said:


> . I can see everything going on around me unlike everyone else who looks but dont see ((I can pay attention to detail that other people wouldn't pay attention to ((and also do it quickly as well). It's not that I have loads of thoughts in my mind I wouldn't put it like that )))


Lol, we can all see the hyper attention to detail in your rambling incoherent posts slumdog


----------



## 25434

sooooooo...just checking...the moon...made of cheese or not?


----------



## Wavelength

Flubs said:


> sooooooo...just checking...the moon...made of cheese or not?


Wensleydale.


----------



## 25434

Wavelength said:


> Wensleydale.


I thought as much....would ruin my day to find out it wasn't...well known fact...serious...


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> thats why the new world order will happen cauce of attitudes like that ... But don't worry like the news paper said the other day. By 2020. Half of Britons will have cancer.





Connor b said:


> Ur the mental ones. U beleave everything u hear on the news and read in papers. ....u r a sheep. Baa. Baa. Baaaa


 :whistling:


----------



## Wavelength

Flubs said:


> I thought as much....would ruin my day to find out it wasn't...well known fact...serious...


Just don't tell anyone, it's a secret.


----------



## [email protected]

Wavelength said:


> Wensleydale.


With cranberries? That's my favourite :thumb:


----------



## 25434

[email protected] said:


> With cranberries? That's my favourite :thumb:


Well...that would be okay, however the red is only apparent when the scientists who are holed up on the Lunar parallel on the dark side of the moon (see how I cleverly inserted the name of an album there?)...I know...no flies on me right?...anyhow......when they are experimenting and sending laser messages to the home base located in a secret garden (cough...play/film)....it causes gasses that float across the front of the moon which do strangely swirl round thereby fooling people that the cranberries(name of a pop group)...oh boy I'm good... are present....

However, when the answers come back through the ether, the red dissipates as the molecules disperse the red particles which then float down the black hole (not my bottom I hasten to say)...and bobs you uncle?

errrmm..is he? Bob i mean...I haven't read that anywhere but just checking cos I need to know...right then....


----------



## Laurieloz

Ginger Ben said:


> He possibly the most pointless person ever to have existed tbh. He has no opinion of his own and is blindly guided by people like Icke and Jones who have made personal fortunes out of exploiting gullable idiots like him. The irony is that he hasn't realised that Icke actually fits his own profile of a "reptillian" somebody who spends their life trying to control others thoughts for their own gain. Isn't that what Icke has made a career out of?


...And thanks for the 'green one', Ben. I think we should all share it. This numpty needs sorting out.


----------



## [email protected]

Flubs said:


> Well...that would be okay, however the red is only apparent when the scientists who are holed up on the Lunar parallel on the dark side of the moon (see how I cleverly inserted the name of an album there?)...I know...no flies on me right?...anyhow......when they are experimenting and sending laser messages to the home base located in a secret garden (cough...play/film)....it causes gasses that float across the front of the moon which do strangely swirl round thereby fooling people that the cranberries(name of a pop group)...oh boy I'm good... are present....
> 
> However, when the answers come back through the ether, the red dissipates as the molecules disperse the red particles which then float down the black hole (not my bottom I hasten to say)...and bobs you uncle?
> 
> errrmm..is he? Bob i mean...I haven't read that anywhere but just checking cos I need to know...right then....


Wow Flubs I didn't know you were such an expert on all things space! I know where to come with my space related questions in future :thumb:

No I'm afraid I don't have an Uncle Bob.......that I'm aware of.........my Grandad was a bit of a randy old goat though so you never know!


----------



## 25434

[email protected] said:


> Wow [Redacted] I didn't know you were such an expert on all things space! I know where to come with my space related questions in future :thumb:
> 
> No I'm afraid I don't have an Uncle Bob.......that I'm aware of.........my Grandad was a bit of a randy old goat though so you never know!


ooooo.....now goats! that is something I know about...did I ever tell .......perhaps another day......:laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz

Connor b said:


> . Watch my step ??? Lol u fool I have hyper vigilance I no every ones next step there gona make


I'm back in. I've got to see this nutter ripped to bits.

Connor, your grammar is abysmal. I thought you were perceived to be the most intelligent man on earth.

I've forgotten more than you know, boy.


----------



## [email protected]

Flubs said:


> ooooo.....now goats! that is something I know about...did I ever tell .......perhaps another day......:laugh:


I look forward to hearing your goat story 

Here's mine : When I was a little girl I thought that goats were male sheep :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Connor b said:


> U wished me good day 5 mins ago but yet ur still on this thread..... That seems to wind u up so much)). But yet ur still here commenting. ...... U must be realy interested in this thread. Cauce it has u gripped. In. :thumb:


Abnoxious little jerk.


----------



## Buds

I actually find it scary people think like that. Any wonder some people lose it when they see something in the shadows every where they look.


----------



## 25434

[email protected] said:


> I look forward to hearing your goat story
> 
> Here's mine : When I was a little girl I thought that goats were male sheep :lol:


fook! aren't they? :crying: I'm not even going to ask about the easter bunny.... :blink:


----------



## [email protected]

Flubs said:


> fook! aren't they? :crying: I'm not even going to ask about the easter bunny.... :blink:


You really don't want to know about the easter bunny :no:


----------



## Slumdog-Rising

Connor b said:


> i go gym every day!!!!


Did you enjoy your lunch break? What do they teach in the national curriculum of misinformation and mass mind control. You whipper snappers don't stand much of a chance.


----------



## Ian_Montrose

Laurieloz said:


> I'm back in. I've got to see this nutter ripped to bits.


You need to ask yourself why, for your own sanity. Just as there are lots of terrible drivers on the roads, there are lots of trolls/idiots on the Internet. You can never hope to eradicate them all and will only drive yourself crazy if you try. Learn to avoid or ignore them.

In case you haven't realised it already, Connor will never be "ripped to bits" because he is completely delusional and is incapable of ever questioning any of his beliefs. No amount of reasoned argument will change his mind.


----------



## B4PJS

I still want Connor to acknowledge my last post, could have a seriously good debate if he just learned to ingest the information, and then take some time to understand it, rather than just regurgitating Ickes preaching's.


----------



## Wavelength

Ian_Montrose said:


> In case you haven't realised it already, Connor will never be "ripped to bits" because he is completely delusional and is incapable of ever questioning any of his beliefs. No amount of reasoned argument will change his mind.


Well no, but his assertions have been ripped to bits consistently. The fact that he doesn't acknowledge it provides no defence.


----------



## Wavelength

B4PJS said:


> I still want Connor to acknowledge my last post, could have a seriously good debate if he just learned to ingest the information, and then take some time to understand it, rather than just regurgitating Ickes preaching's.


Optimism, sooo cute :bounce:


----------



## Slumdog-Rising

Ian_Montrose said:


> You need to ask yourself why, for your own sanity. Just as there are lots of terrible drivers on the roads, there are lots of trolls/idiots on the Internet. You can never hope to eradicate them all and will only drive yourself crazy if you try. Learn to avoid or ignore them.
> 
> In case you haven't realised it already, Connor will never be "ripped to bits" because he is completely delusional and is incapable of ever questioning any of his beliefs. No amount of reasoned argument will change his mind.


Agreed. Sorry connor but you're really not doing the already down-trodden image of alternative media as a passive but overt interest of complete idiots many favours. We need veracity and credibility, and for that one needs evidence AND context!


----------



## B4PJS

Wavelength said:


> Optimism, sooo cute :bounce:


Cheeky beggar! :wink:



Slumdog-Rising said:


> Agreed. Sorry connor but you're really not doing the already down-trodden image of alternative media as a passive but overt interest of complete idiots many favours. We need veracity and credibility, and for that one needs evidence AND context!


Wow, think you earned a rep for that!

EDIT:

Need to spread the love before repping you again I am afraid. Might remember to later...


----------



## Wavelength

B4PJS said:


> Cheeky beggar! :wink:


Hehe, it's only because I know you've been following the thread... so your faith in his eventual about-turn is a bit bemusing.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> thats why the new world order will happen cauce of attitudes like that ... But don't worry like the news paper said the other day. By 2020. Half of Britons will have cancer.


I thought newspapers were there to brainwash us and talk sh1t??

In another thread it was obvious you watched tv, now you also say you read papers.

You're either that stup1d or trolling that much you don't know what you're saying any more.


----------



## B4PJS

Wavelength said:


> Hehe, it's only because I know you've been following the thread... so your faith in his eventual about-turn is a bit bemusing.


I don't think that anyone has highlighted the social connotations that his obsession could lead to hence my own experience with where it can go.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sc4mp0 said:


> I thought newspapers were there to brainwash us and talk sh1t??
> 
> In another thread it was obvious you watched tv, now you also say you read papers.
> 
> You're *either* that stup1d or trolling that much you don't know what you're saying any more.


I'm not sure it's a case of one or the other tbh


----------



## Wavelength

B4PJS said:


> I don't think that anyone has highlighted the social connotations that his obsession could lead to hence my own experience with where it can go.


One thing we can be sure of... it'll be a ride finding out!


----------



## B4PJS

Wavelength said:


> One thing we can be sure of... it'll be a ride finding out!


I do feel sorry for those whose lives he could potentially destroy as funny for us as it may be watching his demise.


----------



## Wavelength

B4PJS said:


> I do feel sorry for those whose lives he could potentially destroy as funny for us as it may be watching his demise.


True, not much we can do about it though.

Although while he ignores our refutations and objections, fence-sitters lurking on the forums may well benefit from reading them.


----------



## B4PJS

Wavelength said:


> True, not much we can do about it though.
> 
> *Although while he ignores our refutations and objections, fence-sitters lurking on the forums may well benefit from reading them*.


Very true


----------



## latblaster

Connor b said:


> thats why the new world order will happen cauce of attitudes like that ... But don't worry like the *news paper said the other day. By 2020. Half of Britons will have cancer.*


You are posting complete rubbish. Back this statement up with a reference. The media just would not, no matter how bad we know they are, publish a 'fact' like this!

You're a rubbish troll, & utterly unamusing. We're laughing *at* you, not with you.


----------



## Wavelength

latblaster said:


> You are posting complete rubbish. Back this statement up with a reference. The media just would not, no matter how bad we know they are, publish a 'fact' like this!
> 
> You're a rubbish troll, & utterly unamusing. We're laughing *at* you, not with you.


It was a statement put out by MacMillan the other day: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-22796220

But what you're really getting at, that it doesn't mean what he thinks it means, is completely correct.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Wavelength said:


> It was a statement put out by MacMillan the other day: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-22796220
> 
> But what you're really getting at, that it doesn't mean what he thinks it means, is completely correct.


Yes, the bit the idiot failed to read because it went against his theory is that they also said more people than ever are surviving cancer and this figure is set to rise with improvements in treatment etc.

So if this was a grand plan to kill people off, it's not working...


----------



## Wavelength

And also that the population's average chances of developing a cancer are rising because life spans are getting *longer*.


----------



## Connor b

Flubs said:


> sooooooo...just checking...the moon...made of cheese or not?


I never mentioned anything about the moon


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> I never mentioned anything about the moon


Don't worry, that particular query has already been fielded.

Concentrate on the more pressing matters!


----------



## Connor b

latblaster said:


> You are posting complete rubbish. Back this statement up with a reference. The media just would not, no matter how bad we know they are, publish a 'fact' like this!
> 
> You're a rubbish troll, & utterly unamusing. We're laughing *at* you, not with you.


. Not realy. Is pretty clear it was in the paper this week.... And on line. What more facts do u want it was on the front page of the news paper in black and white ,,,


----------



## Laurieloz

Ian_Montrose said:


> You need to ask yourself why, for your own sanity. Just as there are lots of terrible drivers on the roads, there are lots of trolls/idiots on the Internet. You can never hope to eradicate them all and will only drive yourself crazy if you try. Learn to avoid or ignore them.
> 
> In case you haven't realised it already, Connor will never be "ripped to bits" because he is completely delusional and is incapable of ever questioning any of his beliefs. No amount of reasoned argument will change his mind.


That's fine, Ian. I'm enjoying all this. Honest! It's just irritating that Cpnnor really does believe we are all beneath him in the realms of intelligence. I know I'm not, you know you're not. We all must suffer and laugh at his ondanity in equal measure. All good fun mate.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> . Not realy. Is pretty clear it was in the paper this week.... And on line. What more facts do u want it was on the front page of the news paper in black and white ,,,


And I refer you back to my last post.


----------



## B4PJS

Sc4mp0 said:


> And I refer you back to my last post.


It is just a circular reference all the time with this numpty. Doubt anyone can get through his superiority complex unfortunately.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Connor b said:


> . Not realy. Is pretty clear it was in the paper this week.... And on line. What more facts do u want it was on the front page of the news paper in black and white ,,,


Which according to you is all lies and manipulated rubbish. Yet because it suits you this time you quote it as fact.

Laughable.


----------



## Paz1982

Connor b said:


> . Not realy. Is pretty clear it was in the paper this week.... And on line. What more facts do u want it was on the front page of the news paper in black and white ,,,


must be true :lol:


----------



## Wavelength

Connor since you're on Youtube already, you might benefit from working through this playlist called "Learning to Think Critically":


----------



## Ashcrapper

got to admit, this kid is an excellent WUM


----------



## [email protected]

Ashcrapper said:


> got to admit, this kid is an excellent WUM


Wholly Uninformed Man?


----------



## jon-kent

[email protected] said:


> Wholly Uninformed Man?


Wind up merchant google reckons lol


----------



## [email protected]

jon-kent said:


> Wind up merchant google reckons lol


I like mine better :lol:


----------



## latblaster

[email protected] said:


> I like mine better :lol:


I like yours better too. :whistling:


----------



## dtlv

Ashcrapper said:


> got to admit, this kid is an excellent WUM


I'm becoming really fond of him - I genuinely hope he stays and keeps posting, although would like to see him active on some threads with other topics like religion and evolution to see how he gets on with those. A+ for this thread though for sure! :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

latblaster said:


> I like yours better too. :whistling:


I'm glad you appreciate my acronym solving abilities


----------



## Ian_Montrose

Ashcrapper said:


> got to admit, this kid is an excellent WUM


Wibbling UnterMensch?


----------



## 25434

[email protected] said:


> I'm glad you appreciate my acronym solving abilities


you lost me at "my"......too many syllabubs I mean syllables....cough


----------



## 25434

actually, I was correct on the first one.....:laugh: sorry men...my little joke there...on myself...


----------



## Connor b

Ginger Ben said:


> Which according to you is all lies and manipulated rubbish. Yet because it suits you this time you quote it as fact.
> 
> Laughable.


95 percent of the news papers are lies and stories to put u in a false reality ..... But this is true about the cancer thing .....


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> 95 percent of the news papers are lies and stories to put u in a false reality ..... But this is true about the cancer thing .....


His issue is that it's clear you cherry-pick stories that support your position to fit into that 5%.


----------



## Connor b

U keep saying u all want proof. I've posted 100s of David icke and Alex jones videos who show evidence and witnesses etc.. But u call it speculation ))))££. So why is it u beleave what u read and see on the news paper and news channels and what are goverment do and say in the public eye for us to see and hear. .... Why is that All true. And not speculation and lies. ???


----------



## Connor b

So just to wrap this up... Dose everyone think there is no new world order????


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> U keep saying u all want proof. I've posted 100s of David icke and Alex jones videos who show evidence and witnesses etc.. But u call it speculation ))))££. So why is it u beleave what u read and see on the news paper and news channels and what are goverment do and say in the public eye for us to see and hear. .... Why is that All true. And not speculation and lies. ???


you got any good photos of your penis Connor? doesn't matter if its not erect


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> U keep saying u all want proof. I've posted 100s of David icke and Alex jones videos who show evidence and witnesses etc.. But u call it speculation ))))££. So why is it u beleave what u read and see on the news paper and news channels and what are goverment do and say in the public eye for us to see and hear. .... Why is that All true. And not speculation and lies. ???


Because news reports make testable claims.

David Icke videos, Alex Jones videos, and your posts provide - at worst - untestable hypotheses. At best they provide falsifiable hypotheses, but when the refutations are duly given you either ignore them or reject them for no visible reason.

I suppose it's kind of progress that you're now questioning why you aren't getting anywhere in this thread.


----------



## rob w

Ashcrapper said:


> you got any good photos of your penis Connor? doesn't matter if its not erect


He doesn't know how to work a camera.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> 95 percent of the news papers are lies and stories to put u in a false reality ..... But this is true about the cancer thing .....


Oh fvck off you kn0bhead. Picking and choosing which stories you want to believe as true and which not then sprouting your sh*t.


----------



## jon-kent

rob w said:


> He doesn't know how to work a camera.


He thinks a picture would steal his soul !


----------



## Connor b

latblaster said:


> Ok thank you for answering, you don't have a special gift mate your more observant, that's all. It's a good thing though.


More observant.... )) any one can b more observant )))). Mate I can't explain it but yeah it's more observant ..but to another level


----------



## B4PJS

Connor b said:


> So just to wrap this up... Dose everyone think there is no new world order????


Not to bothered either way to be honest. If there is, nothing I can do about it, they are too powerful. If there isn't, awesome.

Though I actually fail to see what would be wrong with the world united under one government, as long as it was a democratic government of course.


----------



## Connor b

dtlv said:


> I'm becoming really fond of him - I genuinely hope he stays and keeps posting, although would like to see him active on some threads with other topics like religion and evolution to see how he gets on with those. A+ for this thread though for sure! :thumb:


Mod mate there's people on this thread asking for pics of my penis .... I think that's a ban right there...??? That's out of order way out of order


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> So just to wrap this up... Dose everyone think there is no new world order????


Pretty much everyone here knows that governments (or more accurately, parts of governments) lie, and withhold information. Sometimes for their own benefit, sometimes because it's the only way certain things can be done safely and confidentially.

Everyone here realises that corporations and businesses are profit-led and will sell principles before shares.

What we reject is that these things are symptomatic of a pan-global alliance of people who want to kill off half the population, subjugate the others, and stick all the money in the world into their ears. It doesn't even make sense economically, and that's the basis for the majority of political and business decisions.


----------



## mrbritish

i think i have sussed it Connor is David icke and Alex jones illiterate love child

that's why he believes every word they say

even spell check knows the truth from illegitimate to illiterate


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> U keep saying u all want proof. I've posted 100s of David icke and Alex jones videos who show evidence and witnesses etc.. But u call it speculation ))))££. So why is it u beleave what u read and see on the news paper and news channels and what are goverment do and say in the public eye for us to see and hear. .... Why is that All true. And not speculation and lies. ???


I don't think anybody here believes 100% of what is written in newspapers and we're well aware that the government bends the truth to fit it's own agenda. Nobody is disputing that.

The problem with David Icke and Alex Watson is that they aren't very credible. From what I've seen David Icke is a raving lunatic and Alex Watson is a very shouty man who couldn't hold a conversation let alone a debate if his life depended on it. All the 'evidence' that they offer up to prove their 'truths' can be easily disproved.

You're entitled to your opinion on all these matters but trying to shove it down other people's throats will never work. Maybe you just need to speak to other 'believers' about this stuff.

Finally, to end my rambling post I'd like to say that I sincerely hope you see that there's more to life than all these theories. Get out and enjoy yourself while you're young. Life flies by and it really is too short


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> Mod mate there's people on this thread asking for pics of my penis .... I think that's a ban right there...??? That's out of order way out of order


yes that was me. I also bad repped you earlier


----------



## jon-kent

Hahahahahaha

Connor earlier - "There is proof it was in black and white on the front page of the paper"

Connor a bit later - "95% of newspaper stories are lies"


----------



## Connor b

This is the very last link I post.... So for those of u that don't beleave me or Alex jones or icke.. That there's a new world order .. May b u will beleave. . Gordon brown ..........


----------



## Connor b

jon-kent said:


> Hahahahahaha
> 
> Connor earlier - "There is proof it was in black and white on the front page of the paper"
> 
> Connor a bit later - "95% of newspaper stories are lies"


yes lies and stories to put us in a false reality


----------



## mrbritish

Connor b said:


> Mod mate there's people on this thread asking for pics of my penis .... I think that's a ban right there...??? That's out of order way out of order


ha ha ha ha ha ha ah @Ashcrapper yep bang out of order who would pay £5 for a non erect photo


----------



## Connor b

Ashcrapper said:


> yes that was me. I also bad repped you earlier


yeah mate ur gona get banned u can't say s..h..I..t like that.


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> This is the very last link I post.... So for those of u that don't beleave me or Alex jones or icke.. That there's a new world order .. May b u will beleave. . Gordon brown ..........


Believe Gordon Brown? Fool me once...


----------



## Paz1982

Connor b said:


> Mod mate there's people on this thread asking for pics of my penis .... I think that's a ban right there...??? That's out of order way out of order


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> yeah mate ur gona get banned u can't say s..h..I..t like that.


yes I can


----------



## Connor b

Ashcrapper said:


> yes I can


No u can't bruv. That's sexually harassment right there............. Mod sort that out please m8......


----------



## PaulB




----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> No u can't bruv. That's sexually harassment right there............. Mod sort that out please m8......


no it isnt. I was merely asking if you had photos of your penis. many people take photographs of their genitals.


----------



## mark22

Connor b said:


> This is the very last link I post.... So for those of u that don't beleave me or Alex jones or icke.. That there's a new world order .. May b u will beleave. . Gordon brown ..........


Mr no more boom and bust Gordon Brown, that one, your arguments are ridiculous.


----------



## Connor b

[email protected] said:


> I don't think anybody here believes 100% of what is written in newspapers and we're well aware that the government bends the truth to fit it's own agenda. Nobody is disputing that.
> 
> The problem with David Icke and Alex Watson is that they aren't very credible. From what I've seen David Icke is a raving lunatic and Alex Watson is a very shouty man who couldn't hold a conversation let alone a debate if his life depended on it. All the 'evidence' that they offer up to prove their 'truths' can be easily disproved.
> 
> You're entitled to your opinion on all these matters but trying to shove it down other people's throats will never work. Maybe you just need to speak to other 'believers' about this stuff.
> 
> Finally, to end my rambling post I'd like to say that I sincerely hope you see that there's more to life than all these theories. Get out and enjoy yourself while you're young. Life flies by and it really is too short


. There not theories. There facts!!!!!!


----------



## PaulB

Erm, I was just seeing how to upload pictures from tapatalk. As you were lol


----------



## mrbritish

asparteme

new world order

alien cats

goverment jabs to thin the population

now sexual harrassment

poor kids going to have a break down


----------



## Connor b

Ashcrapper said:


> no it isnt. I was merely asking if you had photos of your penis. many people take photographs of their genitals.


U will be getting baned ...


----------



## [email protected]

Connor b said:


> . There not theories. There facts!!!!!!


I give up.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> U will be getting baned ...


sounds scary, he was one mean mother****er in batman. is he real too then?


----------



## rob w

Connor b said:


> So just to wrap this up... Dose everyone think there is no new world order????


I think there are shady goings on behing govermental doors worldwide for financial gain etc.. I don't believe everything is always as it seems. Wars for example are one of the things that i believe goverments worldwide like to prolong as they are great revenue generators for certain people.

I also belive that idiots carry out atrocities without being part of some bigger picture.

You seem to think everything is part of an orchestrated plan to lure the people into some final NWO as told in say "zeitgeist" documentary.

That is one persons idea/ asumption of what the people in power are leading into.

Unless you genuinly plan to dedicate your life to overthrowing the goverments of the world, it may be an idea to concentrate on your controllable world. ie, yourself and how you affect others.

Be the best version of you you can be and go to your grave knowing that you didn't needlessly hurt or upset the people around you. We're here for a blink of an eye, don't waste it worrying about folklore and myths that you have no hand in altering.

I don't know if you are genuine or a kid with dick all better to do, but you're generally polite and inoffensive and i'll have no issues discussing other stuff with you (weight training etc..god forbid.).


----------



## mrbritish

Ashcrapper said:


> no it isnt. I was merely asking if you had photos of your penis. many people take photographs of their genitals.


yep nothing wrong with that i have a series of folders dated by month on my pc

ever since i grew my first curly hair


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> U will be getting baned ...


Ashcrapper can't be banned. He's like an illuminati moderator. Only a few of us are in the know. Shhh, it's a secret


----------



## latblaster

Ashcrapper said:


> no it isnt. I was merely asking if you had photos of your penis. many people take photographs of their genitals.


I show you my penis if you want Ash. It's very nice.

We're all friends here Connor...or haven't you worked what we get up to yet?

@Connor b


----------



## jon-kent

Connor b said:


> U will be getting baned ...


Ash was born in the dark he wont mind !


----------



## Ashcrapper

latblaster said:


> I show you my penis if you want Ash. It's very nice.
> 
> We're all friends here Connor...or haven't you worked what we get up to yet?
> 
> @Connor b


I dont want to see latblaster, I am simply conducting research into who has photos of their penis. Connor has completely misunderstood my innocent intentions


----------



## [email protected]

Anybody want to see my penis?


----------



## latblaster

Ashcrapper said:


> I dont want to see latblaster, I am simply conducting research into who has photos of their penis. Connor has completely misunderstood my innocent intentions


He's a strange young man, maybe he hasn't reached puberty yet?


----------



## PaulB

[email protected] said:


> Anybody want to see my penis?


If its a strap on, hell yeh. If its your BFs nah


----------



## mrbritish

[email protected] said:


> Anybody want to see my penis?


only if its the lady version


----------



## [email protected]

PaulB said:


> If its a strap on, hell yeh. If its your BFs nah





mrbritish said:


> only if its the lady version


It's ok I was only joking. I don't really have a penis. I was just feeling left out


----------



## mrbritish

[email protected] said:


> It's ok I was only joking. I don't really have a penis. I was just feeling left out


i would offer to let you borrow my one but i have a headache maybe tommorow


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> . There not theories. There facts!!!!!!


You are half right here, just not in the way you'd like.

The bit you got wrong is that they aren't facts. Or at least, in no way have you demonstrated them to be so.

You are correct to say they aren't theories. But only because a theory is a *demonstrably accurate model* of a working system which can be tested against *empirical evidence* that would be capable of falsifying it were the theory incorrect.


----------



## [email protected]

mrbritish said:


> i would offer to let you borrow my one but i have a headache maybe tommorow


You know what's good for a headache don't you :whistling:


----------



## PaulB

[email protected] said:


> It's ok I was only joking. I don't really have a penis. I was just feeling left out


You little tease you....


----------



## mrbritish

[email protected] said:


> You know what's good for a headache don't you :whistling:


nope i think your going to have to show me


----------



## PaulB

[email protected] said:


> You know what's good for a headache don't you :whistling:


Paracetamol :confused1:


----------



## [email protected]

mrbritish said:


> nope i think your going to have to show me





PaulB said:


> Paracetamol :confused1:


You spoilt my punchline Paul :sad:


----------



## Connor b

rob w said:


> I think there are shady goings on behing govermental doors worldwide for financial gain etc.. I don't believe everything is always as it seems. Wars for example are one of the things that i believe goverments worldwide like to prolong as they are great revenue generators for certain people.
> 
> I also belive that idiots carry out atrocities without being part of some bigger picture.
> 
> You seem to think everything is part of an orchestrated plan to lure the people into some final NWO as told in say "zeitgeist" documentary.
> 
> That is one persons idea/ asumption of what the people in power are leading into.
> 
> Unless you genuinly plan to dedicate your life to overthrowing the goverments of the world, it may be an idea to concentrate on your controllable world. ie, yourself and how you affect others.
> 
> Be the best version of you you can be and go to your grave knowing that you didn't needlessly hurt or upset the people around you. We're here for a blink of an eye, don't waste it worrying about folklore and myths that you have no hand in altering.
> 
> I don't know if you are genuine or a kid with dick all better to do, but you're generally polite and inoffensive and i'll have no issues discussing other stuff with you (weight training etc..god forbid.).[/quote. Cool .... I think this thread needs to come to an end now ...it's go on for a while ... But yeah I will be on other threads...


----------



## 25434

[email protected] said:


> You know what's good for a headache don't you :whistling:


Ibuprofen is good, or paracetamol...I think Ibuprof. is a little strong though.....


----------



## 25434

oh sod! late in as usual...pft....


----------



## Connor b

Flubs said:


> Ibuprofen is good, or paracetamol...I think Ibuprof. is a little strong though.....


Watch Alex jones or David icke that will help with headache


----------



## PaulB

[email protected] said:


> You spoilt my punchline Paul :sad:


I read your mind, I've got connections with the all seeing eye.


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> Watch Alex jones or David icke that will help with headache


They gave me a headache, regurgitating the same sh1te over and over.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Connor b said:


> Watch Alex jones or David icke that will help with headache


You're like a fvcking echo


----------



## dtlv

Ashcrapper said:


> you got any good photos of your penis Connor? doesn't matter if its not erect


Asking for pics of penises is not really acceptable, but to placate you I'll give you a pic of one of the biggest knobs around - then please no more pic requests.


----------



## mrbritish

so are we all agreed no illuminati ? then


----------



## Ashcrapper

dtlv said:


> Asking for pics of penises is not really acceptable, but to placate you I'll give you a pic of one of the biggest knobs around - then please no more pic requests.
> 
> View attachment 124455


I didnt ask him for one. I asked him if he had any


----------



## rob w

dtlv said:


> Asking for pics of penises is not really acceptable, but to placate you I'll give you a pic of one of the biggest knobs around - then please no more pic requests.
> 
> View attachment 124455


Technically he didn't ask for pics, he asked conner if conner was in receipt of pics. Like asking me if i have a car, he's not asking for me to give him the car. Ahem..m'lud.


----------



## dtlv

Ashcrapper said:


> I didnt ask him for one. I asked him if he had any





rob w said:


> Technically he didn't ask for pics, he asked conner if conner was in receipt of pics. Like asking me if i have a car, he's not asking for me to give him the car. Ahem..m'lud.


Ok, fair enough. I admit I didn't read properly, and ended up posting an offensive pic unnecessarily so because of it. Shameful. Just shameful.


----------



## Kimball

[email protected] said:


> Anybody want to see my penis?


Been taking too much winny?


----------



## PaulB

This is pretty good. Can't embed from my phone


----------



## Kimball

dtlv said:


> Ok, fair enough. I admit I didn't read properly, and ended up posting an offensive pic unnecessarily so because of it. Shameful. Just shameful.


Who's that fat looking moron you posted a picture of, is that Connors front mass @Milky has been waiting all this time for?


----------



## [email protected]

Kimball said:


> Been taking too much winny?


Haha no I was just feeling left out of all the penis talk.


----------



## Ashcrapper

dtlv said:


> Ok, fair enough. I admit I didn't read properly, and ended up posting an offensive pic unnecessarily so because of it. Shameful. Just shameful.


please dont feel shame dtlv. you are still my favourite moderator


----------



## [email protected]

PaulB said:


> This is pretty good. Can't embed from my phone


Is it this one?


----------



## PaulB

[email protected] said:


> Is it this one?


It is. This came up when I typed illuminati into YouTube lol


----------



## mikep81

Connor b said:


> U keep saying u all want proof. I've posted 100s of David icke and Alex jones videos who show evidence and witnesses etc.. But u call it speculation ))))££. So why is it u beleave what u read and see on the news paper and news channels and what are goverment do and say in the public eye for us to see and hear. .... Why is that All true. And not speculation and lies. ???


Because all you do is post links, and then when someone questions it you just dismiss them. Take the Boston stuff I tried to discuss with you. I countered every single one of Alex Jones's theory's with solid alternatives based on either my own professional opinion/experience or fact and posted relevant links. Yet you just dismiss it and claim that you know everything. You are so closed minded that it just makes you look silly and very unintelligent. And the joke of it is that you seem to think yourself above everyone else. Only a fool rejects everyone else's opinion!!



Connor b said:


> If u don't want to listen to Alex or David. May b. u will watch and listen to an x m.i5. Agent who has now turned super grass as people would call it. She is now exposing the lies the come out of these organisations. Good vidio. She has loads of vids exposing the real truth


You do know that she left her partner David Shyler because of his over use of hallucinogenics? And didn't he claim that he was a messiah or something? Anyway you still haven't responded to my post earlier where for the second time I gave you link and asked for your opinion (not Alex Jones's opinion) but yours! I'm guessing that I'm p!ssing in the wind though!!


----------



## [email protected]

@mikep81


----------



## mikep81

[email protected] said:


> @mikep81
> 
> View attachment 124458


Haha, I need it!! He's funny because he keeps harping on about how "you all ask for facts" but then all he does is post up links, and doesn't discuss them or elaborate on them. We should have all just done the same back to him, it would have been one big thread of pointless links, instead of a few hundred pages of everyone trying to convince him to open his mind just a little!

One thing that does make me laugh about all these conspiracy theorists is that they all bang on about how everyone else needs to open their mind, but then they never seem to question anything that Jones or Icke say. That thing about Twitter that I've mentioned a few times on here now is a prime example and somewhat embarrassing! They all talk about controlled explosions in Boston being announced before the bombs went off, but not one single one of them (the conspiracy followers) thought to look into it to see if the picture posted over the net of the Tweet was from a time zone outside of Boston :lol: Morons!!


----------



## [email protected]

mikep81 said:


> Haha, I need it!! He's funny because he keeps harping on about how "you all ask for facts" but then all he does is post up links, and doesn't discuss them or elaborate on them. We should have all just done the same back to him, it would have been one big thread of pointless links, instead of a few hundred pages of everyone trying to convince him to open his mind just a little!
> 
> One thing that does make me laugh about all these conspiracy theorists is that they all bang on about how everyone else needs to open their mind, but then they never seem to question anything that Jones or Icke say. The thing about Twitter that I've mentioned a few times on here now is a prime example and somewhat embarrassing! They all talk about controlled explosions being announced before the bombs went off, but not one single one of them thought to look into it to see if the picture posted over the net of the Tweet was from a time zone outside of Boston :lol: Morons!!


I have seriously given up now. I think Ashcrapper's right and he's just on a wind up lol.


----------



## Wavelength




----------



## [email protected]

Wavelength said:


>


Could've done with this 170 pages ago :lol:


----------



## Ian_Montrose

So in this classic battle of good against evil, we have on one side a highly organised secret society led by extremely intelligent beings and on the other we have a mentally ill ex-footballer with a small following of illiterate retards. How do I go about joining the Illuminati exactly?


----------



## [email protected]

Ian_Montrose said:


> So in this classic battle of good against evil, we have on one side a highly organised secret society led by extremely intelligent beings and on the other we have a mentally ill ex-footballer with a small following of illiterate retards. How do I go about joining the Illuminati exactly?


You don't find them, they find you h34r:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

[email protected] said:


> I have seriously given up now. I think Ashcrapper's right and he's just on a wind up lol.


He's a blatent troll, suprised mods havnt banned him yet, this thread needs more @Pscarb


----------



## Connor b

mikep81 said:


> Haha, I need it!! He's funny because he keeps harping on about how "you all ask for facts" but then all he does is post up links, and doesn't discuss them or elaborate on them. We should have all just done the same back to him, it would have been one big thread of pointless links, instead of a few hundred pages of everyone trying to convince him to open his mind just a little!
> 
> One thing that does make me laugh about all these conspiracy theorists is that they all bang on about how everyone else needs to open their mind, but then they never seem to question anything that Jones or Icke say. That thing about Twitter that I've mentioned a few times on here now is a prime example and somewhat embarrassing! They all talk about controlled explosions in Boston being announced before the bombs went off, but not one single one of them (the conspiracy followers) thought to look into it to see if the picture posted over the net of the Tweet was from a time zone outside of Boston :lol: Morons!!


Post the link u were going on about again and I will look at it!!!!????.......... Did u watch that x m.i.5 bird I linked up earlier she's turned whistle blower/super grass as people would call it ...???


----------



## mikep81

Connor b said:


> Post the link u were going on about again and I will look at it!!!!????.......... Did u watch that x m.i.5 bird I linked up earlier she's turned whistle blower/super grass as people would call it ...???


I'm not posting it a third time, every time I have posted it I have quoted you. I've lost interest as you blatently won't accept or even entertain anyone else's point of view so are either a troll or a blind follower not capable of looking into things any deeper than Jones or Icke explains for yourself. I did watch the link from the MI5 woman and I already have responded to it.


----------



## dtlv

Wavelength said:


>


So much of that rings true, good little vid.

If I had a penny for each time I've seen an idiot call a rational person a sheep or told them to "wake up" during an online discussion I'd have enough money to actually buy all the politicians I needed to rule the world myself!


----------



## saxondale

mikep81 said:


> I'm not posting it a third time, every time I have posted it I have quoted you. I've lost interest as you blatently won't accept or even entertain anyone else's point of view so are either a troll or a blind follower not capable of looking into things any deeper than Jones or Icke explains for yourself. I did watch the link from the MI5 woman and I already have responded to it.


was this the reply?



> You do know that she left her partner David Shyler because of his over use of hallucinogenics


----------



## latblaster

I do wonder how old dear Connor really is, the Army document might have been his bro's...maybe he's 16 & not 22 as he says.

It would sort of fit with his replies as there's no thought with any of them. But although he's a bit 'daft' I reckon he's OK....almost. :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

latblaster said:


> I do wonder how old dear Connor really is, the Army document might have been his bro's...maybe he's 16 & not 22 as he says.
> 
> It would sort of fit with his replies as there's no thought with any of them. But although he's a bit 'daft' I reckon he's OK....almost. :lol:


He could well be 16/17 and that document still be real. I joined the Army at 16 instead of doing A-Levels. Was training to be an Electronics/Avionics Technician in the REME.


----------



## mikep81

saxondale said:


> was this the reply?


It was, but he ignored it, as always. I was going to go further into detail but just simply cannot be bothered with him anymore.



latblaster said:


> I do wonder how old dear Connor really is, the Army document might have been his bro's...maybe he's 16 & not 22 as he says.
> 
> It would sort of fit with his replies as there's no thought with any of them. But although he's a bit 'daft' I reckon he's OK....almost. :lol:


I seriously doubt he got out of phase 1/2 training to be honest. I was going to give his name to a friend of mine to check his details out like service time, etc but he removed it too quickly and then I couldn't be 4rsed!


----------



## Kimball

Can't believe you're all still trying to reason with the loon! Just enjoy the insanity.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> I do wonder how old dear Connor really is, the Army document might have been his bro's...maybe he's 16 & not 22 as he says.
> 
> It would sort of fit with his replies as there's no thought with any of them. But although he's a bit 'daft' I reckon he's OK....almost. :lol:


Probably a blinkered and brainwashed student.

He's only a boy.


----------



## Connor b

I'm 21 u d..I..c.k. Heads. Look at my back pic. Is a teenager gona have a back like that ...


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> I'm 21 u d..I..c.k. Heads. Look at my back pic. Is a teenager gona have a back like that ...


There's a lad I know who was bigger than half the guys on here when he was 17.


----------



## B4PJS

Connor b said:


> I'm 21 u d..I..c.k. Heads. Look at my back pic. Is a teenager gona have a back like that ...


Recognise this fella?



That was when he was about 16.


----------



## Sc4mp0

I wonder if this is one of the Alien Cats that connor is on about.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Negged again just in case anybody reps him by mistake :lol:


----------



## Slumdog-Rising

Connor b said:


> I'm 21 u d..I..c.k. Heads. Look at my back pic. Is a teenager gona have a back like that ...


Well I theorized that you jump into compter rooms during school breaks, but the timing of your posts never suggest this, unless you're trolling during IT class?


----------



## Mr_Socko

Connor b said:


> I'm 21 u d..I..c.k. Heads. Look at my back pic. Is a teenager gona have a back like that ...


You joined last month and you've got 700 posts. Sort your life out.


----------



## B4PJS

Mr_Socko said:


> You joined last month and you've got 700 posts. Sort your life out.


To be fair on him, 500 of them were links to YouTube...


----------



## latblaster

Connor b said:


> I'm 21 u d..I..c.k. Heads. Look at my back pic. Is a teenager gona have a back like that ...


 @HDU is 15 & got a better physique than you, & he's smarter.

Then there was Bruze too....but well....he left in a hurry!


----------



## HDU

latblaster said:


> @HDU is 15 & got a better physique than you, & he's smarter.
> 
> Then there was Bruze too....but well....he left in a hurry!


Ooh thanks you


----------



## 3752

Connor b said:


> I'm 21 u d..I..c.k. Heads. Look at my back pic. Is a teenager gona have a back like that ...


bye bye see you in a pair of months


----------



## saxondale

mikep81 said:


> It was, but he ignored it, as always. I was going to go further into detail but just simply cannot be bothered with him anymore.


hardly a worthwhile reply though,was it - in the spirit of fairness we do hear a lot of "because I say so" from you too Mike.

so

now I`m interested, what has her boyfriends mental state got to do with her credibility as a whistle blower (I remember he was one too)


----------



## mikep81

saxondale said:


> hardly a worthwhile reply though,was it - in the spirit of fairness we do hear a lot of "because I say so" from you too Mike.
> 
> so
> 
> now I`m interested, what has her boyfriends mental state got to do with her credibility as a whistle blower (I remember he was one too)


Really? I don't think I've ever said "I'm right and you're wrong" or "because I say so"?! I've said many times on other threads before that no-one really knows the truth other than those that are there. My opinions are either based on my own experience and or studies or have valid links that support them. There isn't much else I could do or say to back up my arguments. If people choose to disagree with my opinion then they should voice why and argue it so the debate can continue instead of just saying I'm wrong.

As for hardly a worthwhile reply, well if you'd have read my response to you properly you'd have noticed that I said "I was going to go into more detail, but couldn't be bothered"  . Just to clarify that should be read as, I was going to put more effort into my response but lost interest after typing that first sentence. But to clarify what my point was, I was referring to his mental state because it was inferred that they were BOTH a reliable source of information, which he is no longer. And that is all I'm going to say on that particular matter as I really have lost interest in debating, or I should say talking at Conor. If you fancy debating some of my other "because I say so" points then let's go, I've got a few more night shifts left!!


----------



## Laurieloz

Pscarb said:


> bye bye see you in a pair of months


.....Or a pair of short trousers.


----------



## Wavelength

To be fair, the reason this thread went a bit "handbags at dawn" is because people like Mike, myself etc were clearly posting material they knew very well, and it was being ignored. By someone who was posting claims about topics he blatantly knew nothing about, and had not studied anywhere near sufficiently to be taken seriously. So while there may have been some abbreviation of debate etiquette I'd hardly say it was unwarranted or inexcusable.


----------



## PaulB




----------



## Slumdog-Rising

"you won this battle, but the war is not over!!!"

J/K

In a bit connor.


----------



## mikep81

Wavelength said:


> To be fair, the reason this thread went a bit "handbags at dawn" is because people like Mike, myself etc were clearly posting material they knew very well, and it was being ignored. By someone who was posting claims about topics he blatantly knew nothing about, and had not studied anywhere near sufficiently to be taken seriously. So while there may have been some abbreviation of debate etiquette I'd hardly say it was unwarranted or inexcusable.


Not to forget the wild accusations. Apparently I was trained by the illumiati. No evidence provided other than his statement of "it's obvious, wake up and open your eyes" or words to that effect, despite telling me he was going to do some research and get back to me on why they use the all seeing eye. Eye actually seemed quite confident that he was going to be able to give me a reason, so was a little disappointed with his response of "it's obvious".

I suspect he did have a dig around and found nothing!


----------



## mrbritish

Banned again ?

Well that's not helped his paranoia


----------



## saxondale

mikep81 said:


> Really? I don't think I've ever said "I'm right and you're wrong" or "because I say so"?! I've said many times on other threads before that no-one really knows the truth other than those that are there. My opinions are either based on my own experience and or studies or have valid links that support them. There isn't much else I could do or say to back up my arguments. If people choose to disagree with my opinion then they should voice why and argue it so the debate can continue instead of just saying I'm wrong.
> 
> As for hardly a worthwhile reply, well if you'd have read my response to you properly you'd have noticed that I said "I was going to go into more detail, but couldn't be bothered"  . Just to clarify that should be read as, I was going to put more effort into my response but lost interest after typing that first sentence. But to clarify what my point was, I was referring to his mental state because it was inferred that they were BOTH a reliable source of information, which he is no longer. And that is all I'm going to say on that particular matter as I really have lost interest in debating, or I should say talking at Conor. If you fancy debating some of my other "because I say so" points then let's go, I've got a few more night shifts left!!


which is all well and good, but you`ve just done it again, the same thing you call Conner out for - you havn`t answered the question asked

question - what is wrong with the CIA ladies claims?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

thank f*ck for that, i knew pscarb would come good


----------



## mrbritish

Banned again ?

Well that's not helped his paranoia


----------



## mikep81

B4PJS said:


> He could well be 16/17 and that document still be real. I joined the Army at 16 instead of doing A-Levels. Was training to be an Electronics/Avionics Technician in the REME.


Looking at his age and going back to his attestation certificate it doesn't look like he served the minimum 4 year term. According to the certificate he posted he was attested on 15th July 2009, which would make him 18 at the time. Now you get attested on week 1 so that would mean that his 4 years wouldn't end until now. He gave the impression though that he had been out a while, unless I missed a post somewhere? My gut feeling is that he never made it out of training, or that is someone else's certificate.


----------



## mikep81

saxondale said:


> which is all well and good, but you`ve just done it again, the same thing you call Conner out for - you havn`t answered the question asked
> 
> question - what is wrong with the CIA ladies claims?


Erm ... no haven't. I have told you that I couldn't be bothered to go into any more detail with him as it was getting me no where. I wrote a very detailed explanation of the Boston bombings and his response was "it's too long to read .... I'm right, you're wrong .... You're probably a security guard at Tesco's". Obviously I've paraphrased a little there! You're question was:



saxondale said:


> now I`m interested, what has her boyfriends mental state got to do with her credibility as a whistle blower (I remember he was one too)


And I responded with:



mikep81 said:


> But to clarify what my point was, I was referring to his mental state because it was inferred that they were BOTH a reliable source of information, which he is no longer. And that is all I'm going to say on that particular matter as I really have lost interest in debating, or I should say talking at Conor. If you fancy debating some of my other "because I say so" points then let's go, I've got a few more night shifts left!!


I never said that there was anything wrong with the lady's claims at all. It was a question aimed at Connor b to gauge his response, but I lost interested and stopped typing, as I have previously indicated in my response to you. The reason I wanted to gauge his response was because he wasn't answering any of my other questions about blatant and proven lies/twisting of the truth/facts that I was pointing out about Alex Jones. He wouldn't even acknowledge the Twitter timeline error that Jones made, and that's there in black and white for all to see! I wanted to see if he would acknowledge what I had said as true. And here's why: You will notice in my post to you when talking about David Shayler's mental state that I said "it was inferred that they were BOTH a reliable source of information, which he is no longer". The key part of that phrase is "he is no longer". His mental condition started to deteriorate after he became a whistle blower, which means that anything he spoke about prior to this should be treated as potentially credible. Yet, despite this, many conspiracy theorists I have talked about this with all deny it's a problem, Because they don't seem to look into it enough to realise that the problems with his reliability came later on and in fact don't affect his previous statements.

As for her reliability, well I have no doubt that some of her claims are true. The problem is though, who can verify them?! And lets not forget that Shayler was the main whistle blower out of the pair, and it wasn't all completely freedom of the world motivated either. He took something like £40,000 to sell his story to one paper (I could be wrong on that figure). Shaylers charge under the Official Secrets Act was for passing classified documents to the press. Now that could have been anything, because despite popular belief, there are some pointless things deemed classified as they are part of a bigger thing, yet on their own they mean nothing. For example, a a graphic designer for the M.o.D has access to the design template for the current UK issue camouflage pattern called Multi Terrain Pattern (MTP). This pattern, despite it being on uniforms that the public can see, is deemed classified. If he was to share that pattern he would be in breech of the Official Secrets Act because it could be deemed damaging to UK forces for our enemy to get hold of the same pattern. Also both of them claim that during the years up to and including the year they left that masses of operatives were leaving due to them disagreeing with the current affairs, and if that's true then where are the rest of these? I'm sure I read one figure they said was about 15 a year. So say over two years, out of the 30 other people they claimed left who were so disgusted with what they were doing that they were willing to end their own careers, not one of them was disgusted enough to back up their fellow operatives?! It seems a little strange. As I said, I don't doubt that some of the stuff she talks about is true, I just have doubts over some of the other "bigger" stuff.

So c'mon then, what's your opinion?


----------



## saxondale

mikep81 said:


> So c'mon then, what's your opinion?


I think your a bit paranoid and just a touch patronising? - I wasn`t taking the pss, I actually wondered what the ladies story was, I`ll go and find out somewhere else.


----------



## Slumdog-Rising




----------



## Wavelength

In a thread where Connor and I are both posting, Mike is the paranoid and patronising one.

BWA HA HAAA :lol:

Never mind Mike :tongue:


----------



## dt36

B4PJS said:


> He could well be 16/17 and that document still be real. I joined the Army at 16 instead of doing A-Levels. Was training to be an Electronics/Avionics Technician in the REME.


B4PJS, did you do Brat School?


----------



## B4PJS

dt36 said:


> B4PJS, did you do Brat School?


If you mean ATFC Arborfield then yes  01A St Omar Sqn


----------



## dt36

You make me feel old mate. It was called Princess Marina College when I was there, 86B. More commonly known as Brat School. Had some good times there for 2 years.


----------



## B4PJS

I only had to do 28 weeks basic training there. Went over the road to SEAE to do my P2 training, though never finished that due to getting an MD for a fecked knee. Was in for just over 2 years.

Was good fun and wish I could catch up with some of the lads but lost touch when I left


----------



## mikep81

saxondale said:


> I think your a bit paranoid and just a touch patronising? - I wasn`t taking the pss, I actually wondered what the ladies story was, I`ll go and find out somewhere else.


Hey?! Paranoid? About what? I didn't think you were taking the ****. I thought you may have been playing devils advocate a little, but at no point did I think you were taking the **** and my statement of "So c'mon on then, what's your opinion?" was a tongue in cheek request for your genuine opinion. It wasn't meant to seem patronising, I am generally interested in your opinion?


----------



## Laurieloz

Just noticed Connor the Creep finally got banned. Missed it.

How did they get rid of the smug, squawking brat?


----------



## mrbritish

Laurieloz said:


> Just noticed Connor the Creep finally got banned. Missed it.
> 
> How did they get rid of the smug, squawking brat?


Pscarb did it I think

He called a few people dick heads enless I missed something else .

Shame really he had such a good argument and backed it up with some solid facts ......I was starting to think everything he said could actually be true ....


----------



## Laurieloz

mrbritish said:


> Pscarb did it I think
> 
> He called a few people dick heads enless I missed something else .
> 
> Shame really he had such a good argument and backed it up with some solid facts ......I was starting to think everything he said could actually be true ....


Clever kid granted. But he did just copy everything from search engines; that's easy.

It was his arrogant, condescending attitude which riled people. We've all been jack-the-lads at some stage, but he really needs to become a tad wiser and learn how to approach people in a more adult fashion.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Kimball

Laurieloz said:


> Clever kid granted. But he did just copy everything from search engines; that's easy.
> 
> It was his arrogant, condescending attitude which riled people. We've all been jack-the-lads at some stage, but he really needs to become a tad wiser and learn how to approach people in a more adult fashion.
> 
> Thanks anyway.


Lol, Please tell me you didn't just call conner clever!!!! My turtle wants to challenge him to a quiz-off


----------



## PaulB

Laurieloz said:


> Just noticed Connor the Creep finally got banned. Missed it.
> 
> How did they get rid of the smug, squawking brat?


Connor is now posting in his other persona as Slumdog


----------



## Laurieloz

Kimball said:


> Lol, Please tell me you didn't just call conner clever!!!! My turtle wants to challenge him to a quiz-off


uh oh. Wrong phrasing there from me, kimball. No, he was a snivelling, creeping mummy's boy.

Maybe the word 'clever' should have been in the 'cocky' sense, i.e. Smug.

Then 'cock' is an even better word.


----------



## Laurieloz

PaulB said:


> Connor is now posting in his other persona as Slumdog


We can suss that one out, especially he starts defending his daft 'mate'.


----------



## MyStyle

He had the best back on UKM. He will be missed.


----------



## Ashcrapper

saxondale said:


> I think your a bit paranoid and just a touch patronising? - I wasn`t taking the pss, I actually wondered what the ladies story was, I`ll go and find out somewhere else.


I find Michael to be a thoroughly pleasant and stimulating individual.


----------



## mrbritish

When is Connors ban up

He has had a fair while to come up with all the evidence he needs .......


----------



## Ian_Montrose

mrbritish said:


> When is Connors ban up
> 
> He has had a fair while to come up with all the evidence he needs .......


He's gone for good - the black helicopters got him.


----------



## Laurieloz

Ian_Montrose said:


> He's gone for good - the black helicopters got him.


....But Slumdog's back. Same thing isn't it?


----------



## mikep81

Ashcrapper said:


> I find Michael to be a thoroughly pleasant and stimulating individual.


Just seen this and seeing as though it's you that has said it I daren't ask if you wrote that in "sarcy fvcker" mode or "not so sarcy fvcker" mode!! I'm hoping it's not so sarcy mode!!


----------



## mikep81

Ian_Montrose said:


> He's gone for good - the black helicopters got him.


It wasn't the black helicopters. It was me and my Illuminati friends!


----------



## latblaster

mikep81 said:


> It wasn't the black helicopters. It was me and my Illuminati friends!


I fvcking knew it!! :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

mikep81 said:


> Just seen this and seeing as though it's you that has said it I daren't ask if you wrote that in "sarcy fvcker" mode or "not so sarcy fvcker" mode!! I'm hoping it's not so sarcy mode!!


I think the reputation I regularly furnish you with for such well thought out posts that slap down the paranoid looney brigade should give you the answer to that question


----------



## latblaster

I do miss connorb though...he brought a certain deranged but nice element to the forum.


----------



## Ashcrapper

latblaster said:


> I do miss connorb though...he brought a certain deranged but nice element to the forum.


shame he's dead isn't it. poor lad


----------



## latblaster

Ashcrapper said:


> shame he's dead isn't it. poor lad


You are barking Ash....but a good bloke nonetheless!! :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

latblaster said:


> You are barking Ash....but a good bloke nonetheless!! :lol:


Its true, plane crash just off the East Coast. Very sad


----------



## latblaster

Ashcrapper said:


> Its true, plane crash just off the East Coast. Very sad


I agree...but where does connor fit in to all this..? :confused1:


----------



## Ashcrapper

latblaster said:


> I agree...but where does connor fit in to all this..? :confused1:


a small sized box now


----------



## Chris F

To be honest i aint worried about the NWO,they look harmless


----------



## latblaster

Chris F said:


> View attachment 128193
> 
> 
> To be honest i aint worried about the NWO,they look harmless


Yup...they've fooled you as well.


----------



## Connor b

latblaster said:


> I do miss connorb though...he brought a certain deranged but nice element to the forum.


Hahahah. I'm back now !!!!!!


----------



## Connor b

I'm back with a better attitude this time lol!!


----------



## Connor b

What do u guys think of Edward snowden the whistle blower who's exposing goverment lies and secrets who's been on the news for ages now????? See its just me is it ?


----------



## Ashcrapper

oh **** off


----------



## Bashy

Ashcrapper said:


> oh **** off and die


Edited :thumb:


----------



## Connor b

Ashcrapper said:


> oh **** off


Hahahahahahahahaha. Why ?? Coz I'm right?? Again!!!!!!!


----------



## Connor b

Bashy said:


> Edited :thumb:


Keep going the mods will ban u ... ..ur being very rude and abbusive !!!


----------



## mark22

Here we go, a good attitude is not 5 posts in 10 minutes while pi55ing off everyone. It is a sign of a very closed mind and lack of intelligence to ignore the views of everyone else so fervently, perhaps it is you who should open his eyes a bit.


----------



## Connor b

What's wrong with 5 posts in 10 minutes..


----------



## Connor b

And if my intelligence pi55es people off well that's there problem


----------



## Connor b

Where's kimball ........CALLING KIMBALL............


----------



## Connor b

Kimball said:


> Post the one you've already got then and stop making pathetic excuses, it's pretty much all you've gone on about for a week, along with your mad conspiracy.
> 
> So put up or shut the fuk up, baby.
> 
> Or just prove you're a mouthy coward, I've literally no more to say on this, you've got your chance.


 glad to c u made back improvements mate well done I knew u would do it


----------



## Paz1982

Connor b said:


> Where's kimball ........CALLING KIMBALL............


oh FFS I thought we'd seen the last of you :gun_bandana:


----------



## Connor b

Paz1982 said:


> oh FFS I thought we'd seen the last of you :gun_bandana:


.... It's good to be back ....


----------



## Majestic121




----------



## jon-kent

@Kimball :lol: look who escaped !


----------



## Milky

Connor b said:


> .... It's good to be back ....


Make the most of it, l cant see it being a long return.


----------



## Connor b

What do u think of all the goverment spying that has been going on on the news lately ?? And the USA arming alkieda in Syria ???


----------



## Connor b

Milky said:


> Make the most of it, l cant see it being a long return.


 I ain't gona be rude or swear .. I'm back with a better attitude this time I'm a changed man !!! Lol


----------



## Milky

Connor b said:


> I ain't gona be rude or swear .. I'm back with a better attitude this time I'm a changed man !!! Lol


----------



## Majestic121




----------



## Connor b

Orwells 1984 is coming true day by day!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paz1982

Connor b said:


> And if my lack of intelligence pi55es people off well that's there problem


fixed


----------



## Connor b

Paz1982 said:


> fixed


Hahahah lol


----------



## PaulB

FFS not this again fpmsl


----------



## Connor b

What have I said that's not true on this thread everything I've said is coming true ...... The USA arming alkieda in Syria but yet there fighting alkieda in afgan and were fighting them in Iraq !!! Alarm bells are ringing !!!


----------



## Connor b

Edward snowden on the news ///whistle blower exposing the goverments spying on us etc..


----------



## Ashcrapper

ever thought of going out there to help them? with any luck you may get brutally killed


----------



## alchemystical

In this world if you go out looking for opponents you shall find them as surely as if you were seeking friends. Learn how to trust yourself, young Connor, then you won't keep looking for an external boogeyman to blame.


----------



## Milky

Ashcrapper said:


> ever thought of going out there to help them? with any luck you may get brutally killed


I have warned you about posts like this in the past, how ever l am fine with this one, as you were :thumbup1:


----------



## Connor b

Ashcrapper said:


> ever thought of going out there to help them? with any luck you may get brutally killed


Mod. Look what ashcrapper said to me that's rude and cyber bullying !!!


----------



## PaulB

Why don't you go on a conspiracy forum. No one gives a fvck


----------



## Connor b

PaulB said:


> Why don't you go on a conspiracy forum. No one gives a fvck


I think u have to pay .. I'm not sure good idea though ill check it out


----------



## mark22

You know that big golf ball thing up in yorkshire somewhere, it's been there for many years and it's hardly news that is for monitoring all communication by GCHQ. Not exactly a conspiracy...


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> Mod. Look what ashcrapper said to me that's rude and cyber bullying !!!


so as well as being a mental, insecure, boring whiney little bitch you are also a grass.


----------



## mark22

Harsh but fair


----------



## Milky

Connor b said:


> Mod. Look what ashcrapper said to me that's rude and cyber bullying !!!


I have read it and l am fine with it :thumbup1:


----------



## Connor b

PaulB said:


> Why don't you go on a conspiracy forum. No one gives a fvck


But there not conspiracys There facts!!!!


----------



## mark22

Connor b said:


> But there not conspiracys There facts!!!!


You aren't doing yourself any favours with that one.


----------



## Connor b

Ashcrapper said:


> so as well as being a mental, insecure, boring whiney little bitch you are also a grass.


But it weren't fair i got banned for no reason !!! And everyone on here can call me what they like..


----------



## Paz1982

connor... how does it feel to have the worst reputation on ukm, your even lower then the resident racist @rob211080 :lol:


----------



## alchemystical

Connor b said:


> But it weren't fair i got banned for no reason !!! And everyone on here can call me what they like..


Chalk it up as another conspiracy. We are out to get you.


----------



## Milky

Connor b said:


> But it weren't fair i got banned for no reason !!! And everyone on here can call me what they like..


Glad to see you know where we all stand, you clearly have a bit of intelligence.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> But it weren't fair i got banned for no reason !!! And everyone on here can call me what they like..


----------



## PaulB

Connor b said:


> But there not conspiracys There facts!!!!


They're

No theyre assumptions, twisted delusional assumptions.


----------



## Wavelength

Connor b said:


> But there not conspiracys There facts!!!!


A fact, my dear fellow, is a statement which is objectively true. Its truth value is independent of agenda, desire, or comprehension. Very little of the content of the videos you have posted or comments you have made comes anywhere near this definition.


----------



## jon-kent

Dont forget Connar you posted your details on here and the lizard overlords have your address !


----------



## jon-kent

Wavelength said:


> A fact, my dear fellow, is a statement which is objectively true. Its truth value is independent of agenda, desire, or comprehension. Very little of the content of the videos you have posted or comments you have made comes anywhere near this definition.


You got it all wrong mate !

Youtube + wickipedia =


----------



## Laurieloz

Oh my God. Not again:sleep:

Still haven't had a rethink on your attitude then, have you?

You're an obnoxious, worm-like, irritating little [email protected] Trouble is you thrive on it!

In the real world I can almost guarantee you are as quiet as a mouse. If you behaved as egotistical and arrogant as you do on this site, you wouldn't last five minutes. Grow up, you immature, desperate little boy:nono:


----------



## Connor b

Laurieloz said:


> Oh my God. Not again:sleep:
> 
> Still haven't had a rethink on your attitude then, have you?
> 
> You're an obnoxious, worm-like, irritating little [email protected] Trouble is you thrive on it!
> 
> In the real world I can almost guarantee you are as quiet as a mouse. If you behaved as egotistical and arrogant as you do on this site, you wouldn't last five minutes. Grow up, you immature, desperate little boy:nono:


Hahaha real world ...I'm on here trying to tell u guys the world u think u live in is not as it seems !!! But u will find out in the near future ..


----------



## Connor b

. Watch this !! I ain't posting vids like before infact I ain't gona post anything ,, just this one !! It's a true but funny vid he goes mad after 1minute 40sec


----------



## Laurieloz

Connor b said:


> Hahaha real world ...I'm on here trying to tell u guys the world u think u live in is not as it seems !!! But u will find out in the near future ..


Deluded odious cretin.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> Hahaha real world ...I'm on here trying to tell u guys the world u think u live in is not as it seems !!! But u will find out in the near future ..


I tell you what. Why dont you let us find out for ourselces when it all kicks off but in the meantime why dont you just fvck off?

If its not as it seems fair enough I'll find out the hard way, what I dont want is some bellend going on about pointless sh1t all the time though as it bores me.


----------



## Connor b

Laurieloz said:


> Deluded odious cretin.


What's odious cretin????


----------



## Ashcrapper

biometric tracking hunter killer drones.

someone ban this dickhead please ffs


----------



## Connor b

Sc4mp0 said:


> I tell you what. Why dont you let us find out for ourselces when it all kicks off but in the meantime why dont you just fvck off?
> 
> If its not as it seems fair enough I'll find out the hard way, what I dont want is some bellend going on about pointless sh1t all the time though as it bores me.


It already has kicked off.. It's just going to get worse !!!!!!!!!!!!!! And then the gates of the new world order are going to open and the only thing that will come through it is HELL !!!!


----------



## Sc4mp0

Connor b said:


> It already has kicked off.. It's just going to get worse !!!!!!!!!!!!!! And then the gates of the new world order are going to open and the only thing that will come through it is HELL !!!!


Excellent, sounds perfect to me so let me enjoy Hell then


----------



## Connor b

Ashcrapper said:


> biometric tracking hunter killer drones.
> 
> someone ban this dickhead please ffs


 remeber I never started this thread !!! Amd I'm not being rude or swearing some people on here want to discuss this sensibly


----------



## lukeee

Ashcrapper said:


> biometric tracking hunter killer drones.
> 
> surely he means a jack russell?


----------



## Milky

Connor b said:


> It already has kicked off.. It's just going to get worse !!!!!!!!!!!!!! And then the gates of the new world order are going to open and the only thing that will come through it is HELL !!!!


You just bring nothing to the forum do you, nothing but grief for the MOD team.


----------



## latblaster

Connor b said:


> Orwells 1984 is coming true day by day!!!!!!!!


Bollox...Orwells prophecy has been apparent for years. 24 hour surveilance (however that word is spelt) Thought crime, with "Intention to commit a crime".

And much more...but you young numps think you've revealed the truth...but you haven't. However, you are at least aware of all this, unlike the masses.

Anyway, post up something contraversial & give supporting evidence, not yt links for gawds sake though.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Connor b said:


> remeber I never started this thread !!! Amd I'm not being rude or swearing some people on here want to discuss this sensibly


no but you have spammed it to death with videos of well known cranks who love making money off idiots like you. no one cares.

at first I thought you was a cleverly thought out WUM just here for a laugh but I'm starting to think you are actually this mental. do yourself a favour and get some help


----------



## Ashcrapper

lukeee said:


> surely he means a jack russell?


that's it code name


----------



## lukeee

Ashcrapper said:


> that's it code name


someone needs to tell my archie then because he answers to no name on most walks


----------



## Laurieloz

Connor b said:


> What's odious cretin????


I thought the English language was well within your powers. Look it up, like you look up everything else.

Thing is, you idiot, you turn up simply to preach to us things we already know. The Snowden story is at least a month old. Have you been saving up and storing old news to bombard us with ready for your return?

What makes you think you are the absolute authority on every chisen subject?

That's the talk of a very self-important and smug individual.


----------



## Milky

Right chaps, he is gone permanently and l see no reason to keep this thread open.

Closed but if enough of you want it re opening then l will, no problem :thumbup1:


----------

